# What 24 Hours Watch Are You Wearing Today?



## janl




----------



## Malakim

Poljot International "Polar Bear" today


----------



## DanC

I have my Lum-Tec B4 on today.


----------



## raschid

Yantar Marine24 today ...


----------



## raymansg

Took a while to find ..


----------



## raschid

beautiful!
On the other end of the price spectrum my watch for today:







the alpha 24 ...
raschid


----------



## Dennis Smith

NICE!!!


----------



## jankoxxx

this one


----------



## chris01

Keeping it simple: Botta Design UNO 24


----------



## Dennis Smith

Like the Flying Officer...what a rare beauty. And the simplicity of the Botta. You guys have some nice pieces out there!


----------



## jankoxxx

the guinand is one of the finest watches i ever had and its been plenty  i think its a keeper..


----------



## raschid

and today its a Poljot ...







_raschid_


----------



## josiahg52

right now, but sometimes:










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S™ II, Epic™ 4G Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RBen99

Airnautic AN-24 Today; Glycine Airman 2000 Yesterday


----------



## raschid

The AN-24 is a very nice watch!
For me today it's a Trias:


----------



## raschid

Ahhh ... replying to my own post ...
Raketa time today:


----------



## Frodo

Chronoswiss Timemaster 24h on my wrist today.
Have ordered a vintage leather nato strap for it.
Hope it'll get here soon...b-)


----------



## raschid

Wonderful watch, that Chronoswiss ...

Now I don't have anything remotely as cool as that, I'll go for "odd 24h watch" today ...







Raschid


----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator.


----------



## janl




----------



## Dapper




----------



## T5aus

*Enicar Sherpa Super Jet*

Purchased this direct from the original Qantas pilot owner who bought it back in the 70's|>


----------



## josiahg52

T5aus said:


> Purchased this direct from the original Qantas pilot owner who bought it back in the 70's|>


That is simply beautiful!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S™ II, Epic™ 4G Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## raschid

Happy Easter, everybody!


----------



## shock6906

Almost always wearing this.


----------



## josiahg52

I happen to be wearing my Fortis stainless, as well. It's on a NATO strap, though! Lovely watch!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S™ II, Epic™ 4G Touch (Sprint) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T5aus

josiahg52 said:


> That is simply beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S™ II, Epic™ 4G Touch using Tapatalk


Thanks Jos, you have some pretty hot looking numbers yourself |>


----------



## Afka

Enzo Bellini. Very affordable 24h watch. Got it for about EUR 50. Again a watch, where the actual result was much better than my expectations. Especially for a 24h watch readability is very important. I have several Russian 24h watches with remarkable bad readability. In this Germasian case readability is OK, watch is keeping time, hand wind automatic, hacking - what do you need more.

Sorry for the picture. Better pictures of this black and also white Enzos you can find at (not my collection): My Watch Collection.


----------



## josiahg52

Oh wow, that Enzo is awesome! 50€ too! Even better! I might have to add to my 24 hour collection after seeing all these nice watches.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S™ II, Epic™ 4G Touch (Sprint) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Afka

Mercedes 24h watch I got yesterday. Clear and nice Mercedes racing silver dial. On the caseback is written "German design, stainless steel back, quartz". Diameter 38 mm. Inside is Swiss Ronda 763.24 movement. There are several similar 24h quartz watches with Ronda movement on the market - Xen, Hummel, Jobo, Forte etc.
I'm not a quartz fan. But this watch is nice. I think maybe I need even some more 24h quartz examples.


----------



## raschid

Here's the Enzo with the white face. My watch for today ...







Cheers,
R!


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi all! b-)

Today it's the Glycine Airman 2000 :-!


----------



## picklepossy

Should be with me this week. Ordered with bracelet.


----------



## The Watchlord

Just arrived from Switzerland...

The Maurice de Mauriac "53" Chronograph

Boom.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator.


----------



## Watchbreath

b-) My Botta UNO 24.


----------



## rolloberserk

Hello!!
Early Bird for today and most of the days.


----------



## francis 24/24

Louis Pion


----------



## oca_9i

Of cours my AirNautic


----------



## picklepossy

This will be worn this afternoon sitting on my patio.


----------



## Frodo

This has been on my wrist the last couple of days.


----------



## ttimbo

adamgill794 said:


> I have a very huge collection of 24 hours watches, and I am daily wearing different types of watches. Today, I am wearing German technology-based Botta wrist watch for attending my business meeting.


Welcome...now, pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Vemrik

Raketa 24h:


----------



## Watchbreath

b-) Botta UNO 24


----------



## janl




----------



## dan360

This watch is beautiful.....may have to add this to the bucket list!



raymansg said:


> Took a while to find ..
> View attachment 661089


----------



## Afka

Mercedes Benz Trucker Selection


----------



## jankoxxx

GFO


----------



## acello27

raschid said:


> View attachment 660289
> 
> Yantar Marine24 today ...


That is really cool.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator.


----------



## Ham2

Vintage Raketa Antarctica


----------



## Mr.V1984

Not really linking the Stainless Steel bracelet. Would a blue and white NATO strap work on this?


----------



## louis111

Some gorgeous watches here. This is mine


----------



## l3wy

Was wearing this (non-24 hour): 








Then this came in the mail from Germany:









I like the look and feel of it a bit better in person than from the pictures I had seen. It's quartz and inexpensive (relatively) and feels pretty good so far... lighter than I thought it would be as well. This is my 3rd 24 hour watch.. the first one (a mechanical russian, raketa movement.. don't know what name is on the dial, but it's not raketa) I'll be getting rid of.. I'm just not going to be wearing it. And the 2nd (Enzo Bellini) looks nice, runs smooth, but isn't something I think I'd wear daily. A watch in this style is what I was thinking of when I first considered collecting 24 hours watches, and for the hour that I've had it on, I'm happy with it  Maybe in a few years I can upgrade to a chrono swiss 

--
Marshall


----------



## peagreen

I have had a Messerschmitt for a year and a half and have stopped wearing other watches outdoors, but when I'm wearing this at night in bed (i.e. not working night shifts) I can't read the time.
I shall have the hands replaced when the battery runs down and it needs to be opened for that.
I am still hoping Citizen will introduce a 24 hour EcoDrive without any sub-dials.


----------



## l3wy

I'm with you on that one, would be happy to find a citizen 24 hour, or seiko 24 hour .. I've heard there's a seiko 24 compass watch (that might have been in this forum.. even this thread, can't remember).. haven't been able to find one.



peagreen said:


> I have had a Messerschmitt for a year and a half and have stopped wearing other watches outdoors, but when I'm wearing this at night in bed (i.e. not working night shifts) I can't read the time.
> I shall have the hands replaced when the battery runs down and it needs to be opened for that.
> I am still hoping Citizen will introduce a 24 hour EcoDrive without any sub-dials.


----------



## Afka

djspite said:


> I've heard there's a seiko 24 compass watch (that might have been in this forum.. even this thread, can't remember).. haven't been able to find one.


Hi, here is Seiko Levante. I have two of them. This one is with original bracelet. 
Something very unusual with Levante is the minutes hand. It makes one turn in 2 hours and minutes are 0..60 and 0..60 again. Both ends of minutes hand are showing correct time. There is no seconds hand.









Sorry for a bad picture. Made with my phone just now, 21:34 local time.


----------



## l3wy

That's the one  having the right name helps.. thanks for that. Found 3 available on some romanian ebay clone for the equivalent of 45 USD each, but not sure if i want to try that particular path.



Afka said:


> Hi, here is Seiko Levante. I have two of them. This one is with original bracelet.
> Something very unusual with Levante is the minutes hand. It makes one turn in 2 hours and minutes are 0..60 and 0..60 again. Both ends of minutes hand are showing correct time. There is no seconds hand.


----------



## l3wy

When I first went to bed last night with it on, it was extreamly bright...too bright.. had to take it off and turn it over  .. No problem reading the hands at that point, although they did tend to blend in with the dial. A few hours later.. the dial had dimmed enough that I couldn't make out the outline on the hands... impossible for me to tell where they were if both were in the lower half. You're right about changing the hands, going to need something with more contrast at night, maybe a different color lume, or hands that are split down the middle.. left side dark, right side lume.



peagreen said:


> I have had a Messerschmitt for a year and a half and have stopped wearing other watches outdoors, but when I'm wearing this at night in bed (i.e. not working night shifts) I can't read the time.


----------



## luu mo

elegant, i like


----------



## edmicael




----------



## l3wy

Mine just arrived (white dial), looks nice.. bracelet is a bit grabby though.. wasn't expecting that, keeps pulling my air hair.. my wrist is going to look like I shave it  Definitely going to need to swap it out. Did you find a NATO band to try?



Mr.V1984 said:


> Not really linking the Stainless Steel bracelet. Would a blue and white NATO strap work on this?


----------



## l3wy

Took the citizen band off the citizen I was wearing today:


----------



## Afka

Today is my friend's birthday and for this festive event is Moon Orbiter by Ollech & Wajs.








As mr. Wajs wrote to me "Von der Moon Orbiter wurden weniger als 100 Uhren hergestellt, von der Early Bird ca, 500 Uhren" - there were less than 100 Moon Orbiters produced and about 500 Early Birds. Therefore the 24 hour Moon Orbiter is not so common, because additionally as we know part of Moon Orbiters had 12 hours movement.


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi! b-)

This week, it is my Lüm-Tec B4!


----------



## LOCG/S*

Wearing my Citizen with GMT and World Time.


----------



## l3wy

I love that Moon Orbiter.

My watch of the day:


----------



## Mr.V1984

View attachment 747379

Forte' 24hr military on the NATO strap I got the other day. Gives it a nice look I think.


----------



## pcke2000

I am gonna try the Glycine airman I just received yesterday.


----------



## Afka

Russian Aviator. Very reliable and easy to read watch.


----------



## Afka

Another Russian - this time old good Raketa made in USSR with 2623 H movement.


----------



## CCCP

djspite said:


> I love that Moon Orbiter.
> 
> My watch of the day:
> 
> View attachment 746673


Nice watch.... what brand/model is it?


----------



## l3wy

It's an elgin probably from the Korean war or Vietnam war era. It's heritage is somewhat in doubt, but it's parts are all genuine.. even if they weren't born together. The case is an a-11 but I've read that none of the a-11s were 24 hour.

Anyway, so far the most expensive watch purchase I've made. I love it, although its a bit small... still need to replace the band as well... its a bit tight on me.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## O2AFAC67

Being discreet today...


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi all b-)

This week it is the "WUS limited edition" Early Bird from Ocean7/AirNautic:


----------



## brustlhr

ZODIAC WORLD TIMER 1968


----------



## pcke2000

Malakim said:


> Poljot International "Polar Bear" today


 is it easy to read time ?


----------



## CCCP

Raketa 24h today!


----------



## l3wy

I like the red face on that one. There's a green one on ebay I'm thinking about getting (still undecided)

Sent from my MZ609 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CCCP

djspite said:


> I like the red face on that one. There's a green one on ebay I'm thinking about getting (still undecided)


Thank you... indeed I bought it for the red face too. Once they were quite common, with many bright colors available and some still pop up on the bay from time to time.


----------



## Eraserhead

Got this one 2 days ago, my first 24h watch and loving it so far.


----------



## raymansg

On a pilot ordered from Jenna, makes it look a little smaller.:-d


----------



## Afka

Bulova 24 hours. 10CNCH 21 jewel hacking movement. Made in 1960.


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Bulova 24 hours. 10CNCH 21 jewel hacking movement. Made in 1960.


Nice. Saw a similar looking one on the bay a couple of weeks ago.. went for a bit over $300.. didn't look as nice as yours... definitely wasn't in as good of condition. Great looking watch.


----------



## Afka

Russian (actually Chinese) Dolphin. A little too big and heavy for me.









There are two series of this watch, with different movements. Most of the pictures in this forum are from the earlier one. This one here is produced later. I bought it only some months ago. And I'm still looking for the series 1 Dolphin.


----------



## l3wy

Hmmm...

That looks suspiciously like the one I tried to get on the bay a month or so ago....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Afka

I have in my collection eight 24h watches from Swatch. My wrist is small and these watches (usually 34 mm) are ok for me, but actually I wear them very rarely. It was just fun to hunt and collect them all. 
Today I decided for Swatch Campana (GM 119) ( see also 1994 _Swatch_ "_Campana_" ). To my surprise much better than expected. And as you know: 
customer satisfaction = perception - expectation


----------



## Paul001

Fortis Flieger 24h - my first mechanical watch. Thanks to the forum for the help in making decision to choose 24h watch!








FORTIS 596.18.41 L.01 FLIEGER AUTOMATIC BLACK 24 h (516/999)


----------



## siv

Today I'm wearing my "dirty bird"


----------



## l3wy

My new (to me) EDOX which appears to be a clone of a Glycine/Falcon


----------



## DanC

Today I'm wearing my Citizen ProMaster, with the format set to 24H.


----------



## edmicael




----------



## BrentYYC

Took this pic a few days ago, but it's on my wrist at the moment.

Limited Edition Oris Chronoris Grand Prix '70 GMT Chrono.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I like it!


----------



## Seiko_Licker

Half the dial, twice the hour hand.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Some like noon on top, others midnight. With this watch EVERYONE'S happy  Neat.


----------



## peagreen

I see the minutes numbered around the edge, but where's the minute hand?


----------



## peagreen

Never mind, I have now seen you pic in the high noon or high midnight thread where the minute hand isn't over the hour hand.
Nice watch.


----------



## l3wy

Arrived today.. Universal Geneve Aero-Compax (1999). My first 24 hour chrono .. was looking for an affordable one... this is not. But it was close enough... for liberal definitions of "close" 

I think the tritium is dead.. so I'll have to do something there .. never looked at replacing tritium before... looks like it's paint and not tubes (to me).. haven't seen any docs on it.. hmm.


----------



## peagreen

Yes, that is very nice. Hope you can get the lume fixed without too much bother.


----------



## SATCOMM

Nice timepiece. The half-life of tritium is a little over twelve years, so you've probably got at least half of the original activity gone on that lume. It could be more as who knows how old the "paint" was when they built it.


----------



## Atoning Unifex

Malakim said:


> Poljot International "Polar Bear" today


Very cool!
Thx for sharing!


----------



## l3wy

SATCOMM said:


> Nice timepiece. The half-life of tritium is a little over twelve years, so you've probably got at least half of the original activity gone on that lume. It could be more as who knows how old the "paint" was when they built it.


Yeah, I think half is probably about right, and the lume spots are really small.. I did find that when I woke up at 3 that I could read the time though (which is also nice because it means I've gotten familiar enough with with my 24 hour time pieces that I can tell the time without seeing the numbers).

Dennis (if you read this), I was going though old posts and saw you had 2 of these... still have either of them? Have you come up with a good bracelet to fit it? I know the bracelet I have isn't original to the watch.. fits a bit oddly (not too bad though). .but I don't know where it actually came from.. and unfortunately it's just slightly too small to be comfortable.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Howdy,
Just saw your post. Nice watch.
Yes I owned two. No longer unfortunately. You'll notice both were eventually modified with different handsets.
I prefer bracelets and every watch gets one somehow.
On the black dial I tried an old titanium Omega X-33 bracelet for a while.
On the white dial (and alos on the black) I used a Marathon SAR bracelet. Both were a pretty good fit. The Mara SAR bracelet matches the finish of the case much better.


----------



## l3wy

Dennis Smith said:


> Howdy,
> Just saw your post. Nice watch.
> Yes I owned two. No longer unfortunately. You'll notice both were eventually modified with different handsets.
> I prefer bracelets and every watch gets one somehow.
> On the black dial I tried an old titanium Omega X-33 bracelet for a while.
> On the white dial (and alos on the black) I used a Marathon SAR bracelet. Both were a pretty good fit. The Mara SAR bracelet matches the finish of the case much better.


Thanks! I'll start looking for a sar bracelet.. that looks good.

Sent from my MZ609 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis Smith

If I remember correctly, the UG came with slightly bent springbars and those fit nicely with the solid end link SAR bracelet.


----------



## runner10




----------



## josiahg52

I don't have a picture but today it was my Glycine. Tonight it was my Bulova Marine Star, a non-24 watch. Apparently, I have been wearing a 24 hr watch for so long that the 12 hr face totally confused me for a longer than I expected. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## peagreen

Not bad, simply an indication that you can get rid of your half-day watches and concentrate on those with the full day and night cycle.


----------



## KingK12

Today I was sporting my Aeromatic 1912 Automatic 24 hour it's a low cost but still one of my favorites!


----------



## l3wy

Which watch is that? I don't know if I've seen it.... and I'm all for low cost


----------



## Perdendosi

Not sure but this is what my search turned up... a GMT:
Aeromatic A1394 automatic 24 hour watch with a 21 jewel self winding movement, left side crown with spring guard, large minutes scale and luminous dots and hands


----------



## ThomasAn




----------



## Afka

Rare German Airport today.


----------



## Afka

Today one of my favourite 24h watches - Hamilton 24h from the 90s. Nice, small, easy to read, 12 on top, reliable, accurate etc.etc.


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Today one of my favourite 24h watches - Hamilton 24h from the 90s. Nice, small, easy to read, 12 on top, reliable, accurate etc.etc.
> 
> View attachment 883841


Great watch! I've been trying to find a 24 hour Hamilton, but no luck so far.


----------



## josiahg52

As have I. Truly a beautiful watch with the "proper" orientation.


----------



## Vinc04

Didn't know there was this thread... Sharing my Sturmanskie Artic 24-hr watch which I matched with a NATO strap









front









back


----------



## Arie Radowsky

Glycine Airman D24 09 LE Orange


----------



## Ric Capucho

My new Aviator, hot from a dealer in Warzawa. A nice chunky piece of metal, and I love the brushed case.

Came on a black crocodile, but they included this more aviation-minded strap. So a quick change. Then noticed the buckle on the stock strap's got an "Aviator" stamped into it. So a mere moment's work (took me 30 minutes and lots of swearing) and the collar, cuffs and buckle matched perfectly.

Sits in me new watch box next to my Raketa. Oh, and it's looking good on the Sputnik front.

Happy days.

Ric


----------



## Afka

Very nice watch, Ric, congratulations! I like Sturmanskie Aviators. Every model is good. Your is very different from the others, has easily recognizable design.


In November I was in airport and very hurry, as usual. Suddenly I saw this Aviator on sale for a very good price. No hesitation, immediately bought and forward to the plane. It take seconds. Finally at home I opened the package - it was one of the biggest disappointments I ever had with watches - I bought from this watch the 12h version! My fault. This Aviator has a very special look and design, but I didn't even know that actually they have two versions of the watch.


... After this misfortune inbetween I got one another Aviator, but I still haven't got THIS watch you have


----------



## Ric Capucho

Afka said:


> Very nice watch, Ric, congratulations! I like Sturmanskie Aviators. Every model is good. Your is very different from the others, has easily recognizable design.
> 
> In November I was in airport and very hurry, as usual. Suddenly I saw this Aviator on sale for a very good price. No hesitation, immediately bought and forward to the plane. It take seconds. Finally at home I opened the package - it was one of the biggest disappointments I ever had with watches - I bought from this watch the 12h version! My fault. This Aviator has a very special look and design, but I didn't even know that actually they have two versions of the watch.
> 
> ... After this misfortune inbetween I got one another Aviator, but I still haven't got THIS watch you have


You see, this is why I like this passion we share.

Behind every watch there's a story, even if in this case you did make a small mistake. But don't tell me that the 12 hour Aviator's the worst watch you own, because we won't believe you.  So I'd advise you to spoil yourself this Christmas, and buy yourself that 24 hour version, and then you'll have two beautiful watches.

And the world'll be a slightly nicer place.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hello all. Today's a good day to wear this 'ere Raketa.

Ric


----------



## rtoip

something very simple!


----------



## Ric Capucho

rtoip said:


> something very simple!
> View attachment 906374


Yeah, I like the cleanliness of the dial.

What are the nuke associations? Also is that a GMT hand I see there, or a pointy seconds hand?

Ric


----------



## rtoip

hi there
It's a military watch made by Hamilton(MIL-W-46374D)-there is no extra hand for GMT.
"the nuke""-radiation symbol to the dial, indicating that the luminous markers were radioactive(scary staff!) H3 for tritium.
cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

rtoip said:


> hi there
> It's a military watch made by Hamilton(MIL-W-46374D)-there is no extra hand for GMT.
> "the nuke""-radiation symbol to the dial, indicating that the luminous markers were radioactive(scary staff!) H3 for tritium.
> cheers


Whooaaaa, so way cooler than super-lume. What glows most in the dark? The lume or you?

Ric


----------



## rtoip

perfect target for an enemy though.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Only if the enemy has a very long stick.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Aviator 24 Hour. Taken in my cellar 'cos I wanted to capture the lume. Crap photo, but I'll work on these long exposures.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good Morning All,

Today I am mostly wearing this 'ere Sturmanskie Sputnik 24 Hour.









Have a great day,
Ric


----------



## Afka

Today vintage 17 jewel Alpha. I have some vintage military style 24h Swiss watches, but this one I like because of hands - the same style you see in Airmans and Early Birds.


----------



## PJR

Just arrived yesterday. Still getting used to it. So far so good.


----------



## josiahg52

^^^ What number you got? I got #502!


----------



## PJR

josiahg52 said:


> ^^^ What number you got? I got #502!


#556


----------



## Dennis Smith

Afka said:


> View attachment 909234
> 
> 
> Today vintage 17 jewel Alpha. I have some vintage military style 24h Swiss watches, but this one I like because of hands - the same style you see in Airmans and Early Birds.


That was my first thought. Those hands look exactly like the Early Bird hands.


----------



## Afka

Today is winter solstice and no doubt, you have to wear Yes watch. This one is the first original series Yes Worldwatch, even with software version 1.0. In my nordic country is Yes especially useful, because day and night are very different in the summer or winter. Today we have sunrise at 9:18 and sunset 15:21. As you can see on the dial night takes 3/4 and day only 1/4. And half moon.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening, so a quick change into my Aviator 24 Hour.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

My shiny Raketa today.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Been a few days, so my dinky little Raketa gets some daylight.

Ric


----------



## cybertrancer

Today i'm wearing my Glycine Airman 2000


----------



## josiahg52

cybertrancer said:


> Today i'm wearing my Glycine Airman 2000
> 
> View attachment 915358


I have one! Love it!!!


----------



## Ric Capucho

My newly acquired Raketa World Time, fresh off the boat. Cheers Abakar!

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Beep beep beep.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Raketa.

"5. 4. 3. 2. 1. Lift off!"

Ric


----------



## Afka

Glycine Airman Quartz.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Raketa today.

Ric


----------



## Afka

Me too, Ric - same case, same movement (2623H), another dial - *Chukotka*.


----------



## Ric Capucho

But you have a polar bear on yours, so you win.

Top predator.

Ric


----------



## josiahg52

Afka said:


> Me too, Ric - same case, same movement (2623H), another dial - *Chukotka*.
> View attachment 924473


BIG watch! Or small wrist!


----------



## Ric Capucho

josiahg52 said:


> BIG watch! Or small wrist!


These Raketas're all about 40mm, I think, but somehow wear bigger than that. Also photos exaggerate the relative narrowness of the strap (18mm) resulting in these dinner plate wrist shots.

All looks more reasonable on the wrist. Buy one yerself and see.

Ric


----------



## Pvinzon

New perpetual gmt!

unboxing photos found here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/perpetual-gmt-02-un-boxing-*pic-heavy*-798584.html#post5826728


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning, world. Wearing my Aviator today.

Ric


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi!

Today it's my Lüm-Tec B4 turn for wrist time...


----------



## macleod1979

I have that exact same watch Ric. I love it


----------



## Ric Capucho

macleod1979 said:


> I have that exact same watch Ric. I love it


Any chance of a picture? Looking for strap ideas.

I like the *look* of the existing strap, but it's super extra-large so I've run out of buckle holes, so it rotates on my wrist, *and* the leather must have come off a water buffalo 'cos it's as tough as an old girlfriend of mine.

Comfort's the thing...

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Sturmanskie Sputnik today, 'cos I wanted summat shiny. And most shiny it is.

Beep! Beep! Beep!

Ric


----------



## Afka

Today rare Spanish Union Flieger. Inside is Russian Vostok movement.









Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watchbreath

This week, it's Aviator week.


----------



## Ric Capucho

My Raketa Radio Operator, on its smart new strap.

Ric


----------



## Afka

Today is a lucky day. After a long hunt I finally got rare Hamilton 24h Khaki Chronograph from 90s, equipped with Lemania 1873/1877 movement.









... as you can see I opened the package 10 hours and 12 minutes back


----------



## CMTFR

Yesterday, to be precise.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Aviator 24 Hour, today.

Ric


----------



## Afka

Today my nephew is turning 50! That's a big deal and I have to wear my best - Maurice Lacroix Jour et Nuit.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Raketa Radio Operator today. I did wear my other Raketa, a World Time, on Sunday, but forgot to take a photo and post it up. Sorry.

Shall wear it soon enough as it's part of my rotation.

Ric


----------



## Watchbreath

b-) Botta UNO 24


----------



## Afka

Glycine Airman GMT 2000









Actually wearing it 3rd day in a row, what a stagnation. Nice smaller watch for my small wrist and especially good to read dial and hands for my old short-sighted eyes.


----------



## bestak




----------



## Aczkasow

AirNautic Classic 24







Just received them!


----------



## Afka

Basilika by Poljot International. Yes, I know, that this watch is too big for me (44 mm). And on the picture it's even bigger. But I decided, that it is a nice watch and absolutely good for me  I got it yesterday and had two fears:
1. too big - not anymore
2. too detailed dial and difficult to read - actually no problems, the big hands makes his work


----------



## 011235

A new one, and a little bit of a mystery. Apologies for the poor image quality.

Made by Dalin Jewelers (Elk Grove, CA), movement is Alstater. Needs a good polishing.


----------



## Afka

011235 said:


> A new one, and a little bit of a mystery. Apologies for the poor image quality. Made by Dalin Jewelers (Elk Grove, CA), movement is Alstater. Needs a good polishing.


Nice! I have it too, exactly the same as yours. Only - seconds hand is red. I haven't seen any other watch by Pierre Marquette and I think that probably this is the only model under this brand.


----------



## Afka

Today I'm wearing Dolphin. The older model. And yes, we have snow.

View attachment 963212


----------



## josiahg52

There are a lot of 24hr watches out there; I need to get busy! Thank you all for sharing and keep them coming!


----------



## 011235

Wow! Incredible - I did not expect to see any else out there. I wonder how many they made.


----------



## Ham2

Vintage Raketa


----------



## lactardjosh

Well, I finally get to post in this WRUW thread.


----------



## Afka

This is RLT 62, made in England.

View attachment 978370


You probably know that this small independent watchmaker is providing The Watch Forum.


----------



## Ric Capucho

View attachment 986148


The Raketa today.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

View attachment 990047


This one again.

Not the busiest forum, is it? Ah well, I'll keep plugging away on the off chance it one day wakes up a bit.

Pip pip.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

View attachment 992631


Hi All,

So one of the reasons I brought two, and only these two, watches on our annual ski holiday was to decide which of these two vintage mechanical shiny things I love the most.

Well, in that regard the trip's a failure, 'cos I love 'em both and couldn't bear to part with either of them.

Folks, the Sea-Gull ST5 cost me £50, and the Raketa 24hr Radio Operator cost me $100. Both are handwind, have acrylic domed glassworks, are shiny, take 18mm straps, and are totally unlike anything else worn by friends and colleagues. You all know I hold my Beijings in high regards, but these two little gems are at the very tip of the large pyramid of esteem that I have for attractive, well engineered, mechanical miracles.

Ric


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tylehman

I am out on my deck with my Raketa 24hr on, as I cook steaks on the Bar-B-Que. I keep Texas time for home, and Danish time for my wife's family in Denmark.

View attachment 994555


----------



## Malakim

Just arrived yesterday. Purist Glycine Airman SST-12

View attachment 998173


View attachment 998176


----------



## Datreedude

Technically a 24 hour, Gallet Multichron Navigator GMT chronograph, circa WWII
View attachment 1005380


----------



## Aquavit




----------



## josiahg52

Two really neat watches in a row, in a thread full of them.


----------



## Afka

Datreedude said:


> Technically a 24 hour, Gallet Multichron Navigator GMT chronograph, circa WWII.


I'm sorry, but please can you explain this "technically a 24h"?


----------



## CryptoDave

Here is my 24 hour:










Dave


----------



## Will3020

View attachment 1009740


----------



## Aczkasow

View attachment 1015506


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning all.

So today I went for my beloved Raketa 24hr Radio Operator wot I haven't worn in the couple of months since our annual ski holiday. Tsk tsk tsk. My poor excuse is too many new watches, in combination with a fickle personality.

If you remember, this is the watch that's got me into this whole vintage malarky in the first place. It was the combination of comfortable sub-40mm size, the thinness of the thing granted by a proper hand wind movement (just like mother used to make), that dinky silvery dial and lovely domed acrylic glass works. Oooooooooh. All of that's wot charmed me from the beginning; and charms me still. And I assure you that this is one of those watches where the over-sized photos don't begin to do it justice.

To the naked eye it's a jewel, simple as that.

(sigh)

I've been recently reading that Raketa's revamping its image, collection, and most importantly *price point*, and the direction is a clear step upmarket. I've been looking at the new watches that've appearing on their website, and I have to say that I'm actually quite impressed with many of them. While there're a number of vintage Raketas that I've taken a shine to, many of the more recent models of the past decade have been a bit... quirky, for my tastes. So this change of direction is welcomed by myself, at least.

But will anyone pay $500 for a fresh, new Raketa? My guess is "yes" in time. The new range has to establish a good reputation first, and it'd better be properly built and finished to Volmax standards. Volmax build the modern Aviator and Sturmanskie brands, and those watches are just as finely built and finished as anything I've seen in Switzerland at ten times the price. So obviously Russians can do it. Raketa clearly have an opportunity here, but I can only hope that the investors behind it have the deep pockets that weathering the next few years will need. Russians, for example, expect a Raketa to be a cheap and cheerful watch at a cheap and cheerful price, so conquering their home market will be quite a battle and take a few years at least.

But a revitalised and repositioned Raketa (assuming they're successful) can only result in more interest in their back catalogue, which remains at bargain basement prices on Ebay. Yep, a *good* Raketa's now a $100 proposition (I've heard a few years ago they were half the price or less) but I can well imagine the prices doubling again. Of this I have mixed feelings: higher prices will generate interest, and more good condition Raketas will be found in grandpas sock drawer, and that's all to the good. We want these old beauties with the collectors (at least I do) because that way they'll be properly preserved for posterity. But as my own journey into the vintage Raketa world showed (I was very lucky, and very well guided) the Ebay world is awash with "frankenstein" Raketas cooked up in some Moscow back room using bits of this or that model. The obvious ones are truly horrible, and unlikely to fox the prepared. But there're some that are more insidious than that, with swapped hands or the dial from a completely different case or incorrect movement for the year. Nowt wrong if all yer want's something shiny wot ticks on yer wrist, I suppose. But if the price for the franken's the same as the price for the authentic, then there's real damage being done. Naughty.

As I've hinted somewhere above, if you *do* want to dabble in vintage Raketa waters then you'll be needing an experienced guide. I found one in the WUS Russian Watch forum, and while I won't embarrass him here (or trigger a flood of emails) he wasn't hard to find. And there're others there just as knowledgable and helpful. The watches themselves have bullet-proof movements that (obviously) tick on happily and accurately for decades, and they're easy-peasy to service when their time comes. The acrylic (they tell me) is generic, so any proper watchmender can replace that too, although ten minutes with Polywatch (or Colgate) will do wonders with what at first looks like a complete basket-case glass works.

So what's stopping you?

Ric


----------



## josiahg52

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1053245
> 
> 
> View attachment 1053246
> 
> 
> So what's stopping you?
> 
> Ric


Gee, I don't really know!


----------



## tylehman

I have my Raketa radio operator on today, checking time against the clock tower.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi All,

So here we have the Raketa 24hr World Time, which I'm wearing specifically to tantalise poor Kath as it's *not* the Raketa she's expecting any moment. But that's her own fault 'cos her Smiths thread's brought up a very interesting vintage Smiffs World Time (resplendent with a half dozen place name mis-spellings, which is why certain Brits shouldn't be allowed a passport) and that got me thinking about my *own* Raketa World Time that I haven't worn in months.

So this watch got the job, and I'm glad it did. Did you *ever* see so much cyrillic writing on any watch before? And (ahem) with the place names guaranteed to be correctly spelt in their Russian equivalents. For example New York is quite clearly... erm... well, it's in there somewhere. Actually, being in rather a World Time swing of things, I used a combination of my residual cyrillic transliteration skills plus (ahem) that fine online resource known as Google to come up with what's (to me) a fascinating world view of the Soviet Union. And for reasons that'll become clear as you read through the list (do take the moment) I'm starting with Geneva and working my way west one hour at a time:

Женева - Geneva (Probably the only Continental European capital the Soviets could stomach printing on a watch)
Лондон - London (Well, we do *own* time, after all)
Дакар - Dakar (A surprise, that, although Senegal's about as West as yer can get on the coast of Africa. Gambians might disagree)
Рейкьявик - Reykjavik (obstacle to sail yer nuke submarines around)
Рио-де-Жанейро - Rio de Janeiro
Буэнос-Айрес - Buenos Aires

And now we enter the *six* timezones that stretch across the United States. Quite an eye-opener, I must say, as that's a quarter of the planet's circumference.

Нью-Йорк - New York
Чикаго - Chicago
Денвер - Denver
Сан-Франциско (San Francisco - don't these place names just look *so* bad-ass in cyrillic?)
Аляска - Alaska (Why not Anchorage, I wonder?)
Гонолулу - Honolulu (That one had me foxed for a while)

Самоа - Samoa (Does Samoa count as USA? I'd say it might have to the Soviets)
Веллингтон - Wellington (yay, the Kiwis!)

Ladies and gentlemen, you're now entering the continuous territory of the former Soviet Union territory...

П-Камчатск - Petropavlovsk Kamchatsky (Where?)
Магадан - Magadan (erm...)
Владивосток - Vladivostok (Aha! heard of that one)
Якутск - Yakutsk (Risk)
Иркутск - Irkutsk (Risk)
Новосибирск - Novosibirsk (oh yes)
Ташкент - Tashkent (Soviet Union, yes, but the only non-Russian city on the list)
Свердловск - Sverdlovsk (Yekaterinburg)
Саратов - Saratov (huh?)
Москва - Moscow (Aha! Heard of that one, too)

...and that's *ten* Soviet time zones, one after another. Beat that. You can't, they win.

And I have to smile as certain cities *below* the southern borders of the Soviet Union don't get a mention. Tokyo, anyone? Beijing? Singapore? Dehli? Karachi? Cairo? I suppose Geneva and Wellington should feel honoured that the Soviets didn't name those timezones after some fish factory ship. The population of which would have been comparable.

Eek, joking.

But there is a serious point to this that I woudn't want to get forgotten. I grew up in the midst of a Cold War absolutely certain that one day I'd be caught up in the kind of war that no one could possibly expect to survive. For some reason (maybe human's aren't quite as insane as we suspect ourselves to be) that didn't happen. I didn't have to duck and cover under the dining room table or hide in the cellar (we didn't have one) waiting for the last noise I'd ever hear. The post-Cold War world's a safer place for the vast majority of us, although there's plenty of unfinished business in places like Africa before the rest of the world can likewise come out from under the cloud of fear.

And the watch itself?

Well, I bought it as a kind of personal memento of my year and a half working in Moscow alongside some of the friendliest, entertaining (in a nice way) and *interesting* people I've ever met. As I said to my successor (who echoed it back to me a few weeks ago when *his* stint came to an end) "Moscow gets under your skin, after a while. I kind of miss it."

Ric


----------



## tylehman

For the second day in a row I seem to have the same watch as Ric... that is not planned :-s


----------



## Perdendosi

Though my Raketa did make an appearance this week, today's the Alpha Military Universal Time. Not a bad watch for less than $100, and it fits my wrist like a glove (well, some may say that it's a big large, but there's certainly no overhang!)








I'm thinking of upgrading this guy, but am conflicted between getting an Ocean7 Early Bird or springing for the Glycine airman. Are the Airmans (Airmen?) really worth douple/triple/ the Ocean 7 price? Anyone know of any other 24 hour watches that are sub-$2000 that have a sandwich dial like my Alpha?


----------



## l3wy

Zodiac. ... Fresh from eBay









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l3wy

Swapped straps on the aviator and I'm finding like wearing it more. Original strap was too formal for me.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l3wy

Fresh from Russia. Finally a working Raketa for me... And 24 hour watch number 23 (although it arrived 24th)... Time for that group shot 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## Aquavit

This is getting a lot of wrist time at the moment, as I am currently travelling in europe I leave it set to GMT with the bezel rotated to suit my current timezone:


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l3wy

sent from my phone... please forgive me


----------



## l3wy

sent from my phone... please forgive me


----------



## ora

The '53 reborn. Fast becoming the go-to watch


----------



## Aquavit

ora said:


> View attachment 1103930
> 
> The '53 reborn. Fast becoming the go-to watch


Good to see another one!

Mine is No. 061, I dithced the original strap and wear it either on NATO or leather.


----------



## l3wy

sent from my phone... please forgive me


----------



## l3wy

Let my daughter pick 









sent from my phone... please forgive me


----------



## ora

Aquavit said:


> This is getting a lot of wrist time at the moment, as I am currently travelling in europe I leave it set to GMT with the bezel rotated to suit my current timezone:


Lovely piece!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Malakim




----------



## Aquavit

Malakim said:


> View attachment 1106713


The pumpkin looks great!


----------



## Grootmokum

My Belair today.


----------



## l3wy

sent from my phone... please forgive me


----------



## Nueva York

Airman Mase 22 "Mystery"








photo was taken a few weeks ago


----------



## l3wy

I still really want one of those.



Nueva York said:


> Airman Mase 22 "Mystery"


----------



## l3wy




----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning all.

Today I am mostly wear in' this 'ere Raketa 24hr Radio Operator, wot is a Soviet-era Russian watch. This watch remains one of my favourites although the steady stream of incoming novelties does tend to push it towards the back of the daily rotation queue. But when it's lucky number *does* come up, I still get that same "charmed" feeling that I had when I first received it.

Shiny, innit. And perky. It's a perky watch.

Apologies to those of you who *do* know, but for those of you wot *don't* know, the Russian-made 2623 movement beating its little heart out inside is a purposely designed and truly mass-produced 24 hour movement. This ain't a normal 12 hour movement wot's been modified in some way then produced in cottage industry numbers; the movement's the real 24 hour deal. I'm sure that the other 24 hour specialists such as Glycine (and others that don't come to mind easily) also have true 24 hour movements, but I'm unaware of any other country (empire?) that "found" a large enough 24 hour market to produce such a specialised movement on such a scale.

Note the "found" in quotes. More anon on that point.

The Russian watch experts out there can properly list 'em all, but I've seen the 2623 movement in 24 hour Raketas (I have two) and Volmax Sturmanskies and Aviators (I had one of each, but now passed them on). And then there're the endless Soviet-era models going back to god knows when they first started making 24 hour watches for military and arctic exploration purposes.

Why would they do that?

Well, not much sun to look at in a nuclear submarine or bunker, and even less during an arctic winter. 24 hour watches make better sense in such environments.

Dunno if the 2623 movement remains in production, but I suspect not because Volmax is now putting quartz (cough, spit) movements into their 24 hour models. I *think* Raketa are still making 24 hour watches with this movement (I just checked their current product line up. They do) but they could be mopping the last few 2623s they have in the warehouse.

My point is *not* to buy a nice 2623 engined example as some sort of investment, but rather as a cheapish way of adding a bit of watchmaking history to yer collection in the form of a true mass-produced 24 hour movement that (in my opinion) would never have seen the light in a non-soviet economy. Remember that "found"? Well I suspect that if yer shoved a 2623 movement watch on the wrist of *every* submariner, missile bunker red button pressed, and all the arctic explorers that there ever were, yer'd still not have a market large enough to warrant mass-producing this movement.

So the 2623's one of those illogical outcomes that you get with a centrally planned economy. But I kind of like that. Not everything in this world needs to be logical.

Ric


----------



## Afka

Ric Capucho said:


> The Russian watch experts out there can properly list 'em all, but I've seen the 2623 movement in 24 hour Raketas (I have two) and Volmax Sturmanskies and Aviators (I had one of each, but now passed them on). And then there're the endless Soviet-era models going back to god knows when they first started making 24 hour watches for military and arctic exploration purposes.


The Raketa and Poljot 2623 movements have the same caliber number, but they are absolutely different movements. Volmax was using only Poljot 2623 in both, Sturmanskie and Aviator lines. As far as I know the Raketa 2623 you can find only in Raketa watches produced in Petehof near St. Petersburg. - and of course plus these countless souvenir military and soviet symbolic 24h watches produced in or near Raketa factory. No other "official" brand is using Raketa movement.

This Raketa 2623 movement is still in production and Raketa is equipping their current 24h watches with this one. These new current models have old movement inside, but other new features like stainless steel cases and sapphire crystals. The price level of 24h new models is about EUR 600 !


----------



## l3wy




----------



## Mr.V1984




----------



## Afka

Tomorrow we have Midsommer's Day and today is the Midsommer's Night - shortest night of the year. Here in Estonia it is the second most important holiday of the year after Christmas.

It's nice time to wear Yes watch. On the dial you can see how small is the darker nighttime and how long is the daytime. Sunrise is 4:06, sunset 22:37. Actually even when it's nighttime you can still read newspaper on the street.


----------



## l3wy

New bund strap for my Elgin. I think I might wear it a bit more now.. The NATO was to insubstantial and the vintage style canvas was to short.

















I have a shark mesh on the way from Canada for my O&W Early Bird. I'm thinking that should go well to.

sent from my phone... please be forgiving


----------



## l3wy

The shark mesh arrived today:

























sent from my phone... please be forgiving


----------



## zamazama

Hello, Folks,

This is my first post here: I'm mainly active on the Chinese watch forum. But sometimes I stray elsewhere...This morning, postie delivered this Raketa 24h.

Have a good day¨!


----------



## l3wy




----------



## nolefan

Have a good day


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my MZ609 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SteveGee




----------



## snipes285

Oris Blue Eagles Limited Edtion


----------



## l3wy

I keep looking at those.. but I haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## stadiou

Raketa world time


----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy

More pictures: https://plus.google.com/photos/112691362523720883305/albums/5893766761998520609


----------



## OCDood

The only one I have so far. Raketa 24 hour world time with Russian Airborne Troops flag logo on SS bracelet:


----------



## raschid

"Slow Watches":


----------



## sinthemau

Beautifull!!!

Could someone says more about this? Which brand is it from?
Thanks



l3wy said:


> I love that Moon Orbiter.
> 
> My watch of the day:
> 
> View attachment 746673


----------



## l3wy

sinthemau said:


> Beautifull!!!
> 
> Could someone says more about this? Which brand is it from?
> Thanks


It's an Elgin "A-11" ... basically an Elgin gun camera movement put into an A-11 case. It's pretty small.. just under 32mm (1.25 inches). I really love it  I have it on a bund strap now that fits me a bit better.

Here's a link to to more pictures: https://plus.google.com/photos/112691362523720883305/albums/5893921142256766161


----------



## Afka

Yesterday was September 22, another equinox day. In these days I always look at *Yes *watches, who are celebrating equinox and solstice days with special dial decoration every full and half hour. There are slight differences in different models, but generally they are displaying ray patterns and blinking time or text like *F*all *Equinox*.


----------



## l3wy

Decided to wear my Elgin today  Very sunny day...


----------



## l3wy

sent from my phone... please be forgiving


----------



## REDSWAN13

Raketa 2623.H


----------



## tanatron

Fortis Flieger 24H


----------



## Ric Capucho

Raketa 24hr Radio Room.

Ric


----------



## jamieyh

I found that 24 hours watch is very nice! I begin to love it.


----------



## Afka

Today Raketa "Ogoniok". Ogoniok ( russian огонёк - small flame) is an illustrated weekly magazine in Moscow. Magazine's heydey was perestroika years and especially 1990-91, when the print-run was over 4 million copies. The former communist party magazine was in 1990 owned by edition people and then this watch was ordered from Raketa factory for the own employees. The watch is produced 1990 or 1991. It is not known how many copies were made, but time to time you can maybe see it. The movement is of course original 2623.H.

There are dozens of souvenir and promotional watches produced on base 2623 Raketas. For me Ogoniok is one of the best.


----------



## l3wy




----------



## LH2




----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy




----------



## thury

Today is Tissot day.









The picture is much worse than the watch.


----------



## l3wy




----------



## Afka

Another Raketa day. Raketa Morskie (Marine). Made in the 90s. Instead of Raketa logo are two flags - Russian Navy's St Andrew and Russian flag. True 2623 inside


----------



## l3wy




----------



## Afka




----------



## Afka

Raketa again. The strange creature on the dial is mascot of the Goodwill Games, St. Petersburg, 1994.


----------



## CSSTAP

Glycine Airman Base 22.


----------



## Afka

French exotics - Beuchat.


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> French exotics - Beuchat.


Haven't see this before. How do you set it? That ..button? (on the top left), doesn't look like a crown..


----------



## Afka

l3wy said:


> Haven't see this before. How do you set it? That ..button? (on the top left), doesn't look like a crown..


No, no. This is a normal quartz watch, only the crown for setting time is placed at 10 (or should I say 20?). It is good to wear as a right hand watch. I'm wearing it on the left.


----------



## Monocrom

l3wy said:


>


That's a gorgeous pocket-watch.


----------



## l3wy

Monocrom said:


> That's a gorgeous pocket-watch.


Thanks! I got quite a deal on it.. I think because it didn't have the issued case-back (no military contract info). But what it did have was where someone gouged a number onto the wooden case, and onto the watch case-back (along with a base designation)... which to me makes it all the more authentic 

Anyway, more pictures of it here: https://picasaweb.google.com/112691362523720883305/HamiltonGCT

Sent from my MZ609 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MancSaint

l3wy said:


>


Hi,
May I ask how you rate this watch for reliability, build quality, value etc? I've been considering this model for some time.


----------



## l3wy

MancSaint said:


> Hi,
> May I ask how you rate this watch for reliability, build quality, value etc? I've been considering this model for some time.


I did a little review of it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/lsr03-messerschmitt-taifun-so-bright-hurts-882784.html

The summary is: It's a nice watch for the money. I haven't had any issues with it, and it doesn't have a "cheap" feel to it. My only real complaint about it is that the lume on the dial can be slightly too bright and make it hard to find the actual hands (with blurry eyes late at night/early in the morning).


----------



## Monocrom

l3wy said:


> Thanks! I got quite a deal on it.. I think because it didn't have the issued case-back (no military contract info). But what it did have was where someone gouged a number onto the wooden case, and onto the watch case-back (along with a base designation)... which to me makes it all the more authentic
> 
> Anyway, more pictures of it here: https://picasaweb.google.com/112691362523720883305/HamiltonGCT


Thanks for the link. |>


----------



## l3wy




----------



## Afka




----------



## MancSaint

l3wy said:


> I did a little review of it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/lsr03-messerschmitt-taifun-so-bright-hurts-882784.html
> 
> The summary is: It's a nice watch for the money. I haven't had any issues with it, and it doesn't have a "cheap" feel to it. My only real complaint about it is that the lume on the dial can be slightly too bright and make it hard to find the actual hands (with blurry eyes late at night/early in the morning).


Thank you, that's a very good review.


----------



## Taildragon

My Cosmonaute is getting some wrist time today.

Brendon on Tapatalk


----------



## Timespan

Mine today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Brand new Vostok Antarktika "Limitka 24" - limited edition watch made by and for members of watch.ru forums. The AWW review will follow soon.


----------



## Matty01




----------



## Massimo1

Hi to everyone ...

Inviato con Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhst1

Beauty - thanks for posting!


----------



## u2bdet

Just arrived yesterday Pre-Owned ..LOVE IT !!


----------



## phoobo

Have a good weekend, kids.


----------



## Emre

phoobo said:


> View attachment 1340335
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend, kids.


That's an interesting watch, the hour marks and dial looks so similar to the Airman from 50's which are casing Felsa 692. Do you have more information about this timepiece?

Both Glycines from Sept 1969

*Glycine Airman Chronograph, purist:*









*Glycine GMT:*


----------



## l3wy

Are those two the same size? .. hard to tell from the pic, but I guess they just made the sub-dials smaller on the purist?

Oh, and I like that checkered gmt hand


----------



## Emre

Thanks Yes they have the same case size and movement ( R724 ), however as you mentioned the sub-dials in Airman are smaller


----------



## putra3007

Simple Raketa...


----------



## Custom

My newest addition and it seems to be getting more wrist time than anything else.


----------



## l3wy

Launas said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Get my new 24 hours in this week. I found this trademark in UK online store. Big, 50mm (without crown) and solid SS case. Limited Edition, just 750 is made. I have number 007/750.
> 
> Sorry for low quality photo
> 
> View attachment 1348947


Interesting one-hander. Which store?


----------



## Afka

Launas said:


> Get my new 24 hours in this week. I found this trademark in UK online store. Big, 50mm (without crown) and solid SS case. Limited Edition, just 750 is made. I have number 007/750.


These watches are available in eBay too. From Russia. 
The design of the dial is not bad. What is questionable for me is the genral concept. One hand 24h watch itself is OK, but mostly for leisure, weekends, days off. I can understand one hand watch in a dress watch look (or casual). Why is 24h one hand watch in a heavy diver case?


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> These watches are available in eBay too. From Russia.
> The design of the dial is not bad. What is questionable for me is the genral concept. One hand 24h watch itself is OK, but mostly for leisure, weekends, days off. I can understand one hand watch in a dress watch look (or casual). Why is 24h one hand watch in a heavy diver case?


Buy a different case for it? Although probably not at those prices. Still if I didn't already have one of those russian diver automatics ...


----------



## l3wy




----------



## Afka

Wakmann 24h 17 jewel hand wind


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Wakmann 24h 17 jewel hand wind


Looks like it's in great shape. couple of lume dots missing.. but that's dial looks really good.


----------



## Afka

l3wy said:


> Looks like it's in great shape. couple of lume dots missing.. but that's dial looks really good.


That's right, three dots are missing. That was additional warranty for me that the (perfect) dial wasn't repainted. I got it from Vietnam, Saigon. Leftover from the war?


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> That's right, three dots are missing. That was additional warranty for me that the (perfect) dial wasn't repainted. I got it from Vietnam, Saigon. Leftover from the war?


Could be, the watch would have been new (I'm guessing) around the time the french gave up their interest in Vietnam in the mid-50s


----------



## Afka

l3wy said:


> Could be, the watch would have been new (I'm guessing) around the time the french gave up their interest in Vietnam in the mid-50s


Wakmann is American watch and supposedly from 60s.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Wakmann is American watch and supposedly from 60s.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


It's hard to tell from the photo, but it looks like it says france at the bottom of the dial. Quick checking seems to show a few references to Wakmann France.. but I haven't really dug into it at all. I was guessing 50s mainly because that's what the one Wakmann on 24hourwatch.info is guessed to be  ... oh.. one of the variations there looks a bit like yours.


----------



## Afka

Wakmann, as many other American brands, assembled watches from European components, mostly Swiss and French. Only the main Wakmann 24h model was present in 1959 and 1964 catalogs. Other versions came later is my guess.

24h wristwatches were secondary priority for Wakmann. In catalogs - and often in ebay - you can find many wonderful 24h cockpit board clocks. Wakmann was official supplier for USAF.

I think I'm gonna write a review on this Wakmann wristwatch soon 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

Got new shoes for the Aviator in the mail today so I took of the Glycine to wear this for the evening.


----------



## Afka

Yema Worldgraf. This is of course a matter of taste but Worldgraf is a nice example of 60s French design and highly collectable item from quality watchmaker brand.









BTW. Very convenient. My local time is 12:55, second time zone is set to Sydney (Australian Open  ) and there is 21:55 (Nadal and Federer are playing).


----------



## l3wy

Kind of cold out here this morning... good day for an antarctic watch


----------



## pacorolex

My franken strelka whatever with raketa 2628... was a misinformed buy but happy with it anyway....I wanna get the real thing though...this one is cheap and fun for what it costs...already opened it and regulated to my taste...good watch for starting the 24hr watch collection. ...

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bestak




----------



## l3wy

This watch arrived here in the states from Poland yesterday... I ordered it on Sunday, and they shipped DHL (so now I know part of the reason it was so expensive). .. This is the fastest I've ever gotten anything from Europe 

I like this version of the Volmax Aviator better than the other two I've had. I can't recall seeing a similar dial design on any other watch, I expect it might be a little confusing at night... guess I'll find out.


----------



## jkn1946

Ok, I looked at the Aviator at 200% and still can't tell if the hour markers are tritium tubes. It looks as though the hands are probably normal luminous paint so it would make sense if the markers are too but they almost appear raised. Neat watch.


----------



## Afka

This is model Aviator 2623/1225831. Very nice. Seems to me that all is superluminova. BTW. Here I found video review of this watch:

Aviator 24 Hour Segment Watch Komrade Show 3 - YouTube


----------



## l3wy

jkn1946 said:


> Ok, I looked at the Aviator at 200% and still can't tell if the hour markers are tritium tubes. It looks as though the hands are probably normal luminous paint so it would make sense if the markers are too but they almost appear raised. Neat watch.


Yeah no tritium, but the style would work for it huh?


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> This is model Aviator 2623/1225831. Very nice. Seems to me that all is superluminova. BTW. Here I found video review of this watch:
> 
> Aviator 24 Hour Segment Watch Komrade Show 3 - YouTube


Saw that review.. which was a reminder of just how much extra I paid for the watch now that you can't find them... .oh well ... at least they gave me a black Aviator shopping bag too


----------



## pacorolex

putra3007 said:


> Simple Raketa...
> 
> View attachment 1347584


Have one incoming....Beautiful! !!



putra3007 said:


> Simple Raketa...
> 
> View attachment 1347584


Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007

Open Space today. Good day everyone.









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman

Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

tylehman said:


> Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


Looks nice on the bund. The lugs always seem a bit too narrow on that watch.. the bund really helps with that.


----------



## l3wy




----------



## tiger2012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/botta-uno-24-review-980036.html


----------



## Afka

One of my favorites - Zeno New Classic Pilot 24 Hours.


----------



## Afka

Converted to wristwatch Elgin 24h.


----------



## Afka

This week I'm in a health resort. SLOW is a perfect watch here.


----------



## beeman101

Mine....24 hours !


----------



## putra3007

Was wearing my Sturmanskie again yesterday.


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Custom

Unsub, I like your strap choice on that last one! Great colors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Russian Aviator 2623/1225828


----------



## putra3007

Raketa 2623 today.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## soopad00pa

unsub073 said:


>


what watch am i looking at here? thanks.


----------



## Custom

Base 22 on time factors aviator strap that boasts functioning rivets.

And a RHD deployant. The only way to wear a leather!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

soopad00pa said:


> what watch am i looking at here? thanks.


I may be wrong, But could it be this?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/zixen-new-model-introduction-zulu-zulu-utc-682504.html


----------



## soopad00pa

Custom said:


> I may be wrong, But could it be this?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/zixen-new-model-introduction-zulu-zulu-utc-682504.html


nope, you're exactly right. damn, what a good looking gearbox.


----------



## l3wy




----------



## john wilson




----------



## tiger2012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy




----------



## putra3007

Sturmanskie Open Space today.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeeesteve




----------



## Ric Capucho

Raketa 24hr Radio Room.

Ric


----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy




----------



## Custom

I put this watch in its box a few months ago and forgot about it. Don't you love rediscovering great time pieces!!

What a comfortable and enjoyable watch this is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy

Just arrived


----------



## O2AFAC67

This one...



Not so close...


----------



## beeman101

Just wondering if i can get a after market bracelet for my airman too ! Obviously one that gels well with the brushed look of the watch.



l3wy said:


> Just arrived


----------



## l3wy

beeman101 said:


> Just wondering if i can get a after market bracelet for my airman too ! Obviously one that gels well with the brushed look of the watch.


It's the original bracelet that the Airman Special II came with... at least it matches the pictures I've seen of others and has Glycine and the logo on the clasp  I bought the watch used on ebay (just the watch, no box/papers) for what I think was a good deal, so I have no idea about this one's history.

It's my first airman, and almost my first glycine (I had a combat sub for a few weeks). I'm much more impressed with it than I was expecting.. couldn't really say exactly why.


----------



## shock6906




----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy




----------



## sevy




----------



## Afka

Sturmanskie Arctic


----------



## l3wy

Birthday present from my wife


----------



## l3wy




----------



## phoobo

Very cool, never seen that Zodiac.


----------



## phoobo

Crazy, I know, but:


----------



## l3wy

phoobo said:


> Very cool, never seen that Zodiac.


Thanks  Afka did a review of them here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/zodiac-aerospace-jet-%96-nice-surprise-aww-20-a-877207.html I nice little watch when you can find them in good shape. Just saw one go on ebay that had a oddly shaped case... let me see if I can find it...found it.. definitely qualifies as different  .. I think I prefer mine.


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

A beautiful day at the park with the kiddos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

It's past midnight. I'm sitting here wearing a Swatch Tonite and trying to write something about "can real men wear a Swatch".









As you see on the picture the watch is telling me that it is time for sweet dreams.


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> It's past midnight. I'm sitting here wearing a Swatch Tonite and trying to write something about "can real men wear a Swatch".
> 
> View attachment 1485289
> 
> 
> As you see on the picture the watch is telling me that it is time for sweet dreams.


I'm a former Marine.. And I can wear it  I'd take a picture but i'm away from home tonight

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy




----------



## IntendedEffect

Just arrived after a two-month journey, my first 24hr!


----------



## Custom

IntendedEffect said:


> Just arrived after a two-month journey, my first 24hr!


Welcome to the fold! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

Custom said:


> Welcome to the fold!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I could think of was the Filter song when I read that... might partially be because I've been listening to NIN & Soundgarden today (looking forward to their tour this summer)


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy




----------



## Custom

How do you like your Early Bird I3wy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

Custom said:


> How do you like your Early Bird I3wy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O&W or AirNautic?

I really like them both.. Would recommend buying an O&W if you can find it in good condition and don't mind the smaller size... And the AirNautic if you can find one of the first 50.. The new ones (some, most, all ?)have a 60 click bezel which doesn't line up the hours right... The first 50 have a 120 click bezel.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

Interesting, thanks for the info! I prefer the look of the Airnautic, didn't know about the bezels. Do you know the case size and thickness of both early birds off hand?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

Custom said:


> Interesting, thanks for the info! I prefer the look of the Airnautic, didn't know about the bezels. Do you know the case size and thickness of both early birds off hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not off-hand.. I'll measure when I get home.

The AirNautic has a good feel to it.. In that sense it reminds me of my gsar (heavy chunk of steel, quality construction, nice bracelet, solid feel to the bezel).

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

For the AirNautic I measure:

42mm bezel edge to bezel edge. 46mm bezel edge to crown edge. 50mm lug tip to lug tip. 
13mm thick 
22mm lug width

For the O&W I measure:

38mm bezel edge to bezel edge
41.5mm bezel edge to crown edge
47mm lug tip to lug tip
10mm thick .. Worth noting that the lugs wrap around the wrist a bit so on a desk it would be 13-14mm high (3-4mm between car bottom and the desk)
19mm lug width



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkDubya83

Here's the newest addition to my collection (usually Seiko 7x chronos, so this is a bit different!) - from Slow Watches (www.slow-watches.com)...

Lovely clean design, and the crystal sits slightly proud, giving a lovely effect round the outside of the dial IMHO.


----------



## Afka

Sturmanskie Sputnik 2623/1459630


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Sturmanskie Sputnik 2623/1459630


Haven't seen that one before


----------



## l3wy




----------



## putra3007

l3wy said:


> Haven't seen that one before


I haven't seen that too even at f10

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy




----------



## Broker

None. I'm still waiting on my Alpha to arrive from overseas. The wait is maddening.


----------



## Broker

I spoke too soon:


----------



## CMTFR

Breitling Cosmonaute


----------



## l3wy

Broker said:


> I spoke too soon:


Nice. Complaining never works that well for me...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

For $35 (or whatever they're going for when they turn up.. always under $40 I think).. it's really not a bad watch. I definitely rate it better than the AAA watch club $100 quartz I have (.. btw if you buy one of those.. never ever ever buy it with the bracelet.. it's horrible).


----------



## Broker

CMTFR said:


> Breitling Cosmonaute


One of my dream watches. That is absolutely beautiful. I changed the hideous Alpha strap to a DaLuca strap and it's very nice. The lume is horrid but it's a $100 watch.


----------



## CMTFR

Broker said:


> One of my dream watches. That is absolutely beautiful.


Thanks a lot! :-!


----------



## francis 24/24

Alessi AL18001. I like the design and the its right size for me 






. It will likely be my everyday watch.


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger2012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broker

I only have this one 24 hour watch. Can I just keep posting pics of it? Lol


----------



## l3wy

Broker said:


> I only have this one 24 hour watch. Can I just keep posting pics of it? Lol


Go for it  BTW, where'd that strap come from?


----------



## Broker

l3wy said:


> Go for it  BTW, where'd that strap come from?


Daluca straps. They have some beautiful vintage straps. They are expensive but the quality is astonishing. I did a review on it. I'll find it.


----------



## l3wy

Broker said:


> Daluca straps. They have some beautiful vintage straps. They are expensive but the quality is astonishing. I did a review on it. I'll find it.


Very nice, just watched the review.

Does your Alpha have a display back? Looks like it in one of the pictures.


----------



## Broker

l3wy said:


> Very nice, just watched the review.
> 
> Does your Alpha have a display back? Looks like it in one of the pictures.


It sure does.


----------



## Custom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bschir

My 24 Watch with NATO band from countycomm.com


----------



## l3wy

bschir said:


> My 24 Watch with NATO band from countycomm.com


Love the white aerospace jet .. normally when I've seen them they've been pretty beat up, but yours looks to be in good shape. I've got a black one... but would love to find a nice looking white one some day


----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

The only one I've got. I got this one last week and its been getting a lot of wrist time. It does need a new strap badly though.


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broker

dkoernert said:


> The only one I've got. I got this one last week and its been getting a lot of wrist time. It does need a new strap badly though.


Why does yours look shiny and mine doesn't?


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cooma

My first 24-hour watch just arrived.










The picture is not good. I think it looks better in real world.


----------



## Apollo83

The Yes Inca - my vote for most useful application of a 24 hour watch:


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

l3wy said:


>


Nice, but I'm not sure I could switch from a noon on top to a midnight on top.
It'd wreck my head thinking day was night...
It's bad enough when I switch from 12h to 24h!


----------



## l3wy

Apollo83 said:


> Nice, but I'm not sure I could switch from a noon on top to a midnight on top.
> It'd wreck my head thinking day was night...
> It's bad enough when I switch from 12h to 24h!


It really doesn't mess with me too much switching between 12/24 on top... even in the dark in the early morning no real confusion... but if it's a 12 hour watch that I left on for some reason... that'll completely throw me.


----------



## dkoernert

Broker said:


> Why does yours look shiny and mine doesn't?


I think they made one with a polished case and one with a brushed case if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Afka

Camel 24h quartz watch


----------



## l3wy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

Had an odd urge to wear my "Made in Russia" sputnik. Gave in to it.


----------



## putra3007

Was wearing this near mint 24 yesterday and today










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## peagreen

"Had an odd urge to wear my "Made in Russia" sputnik. Gave in to it."

That's a nice timepiece! Do you have a link to a webpage?


----------



## l3wy

peagreen said:


> "Had an odd urge to wear my "Made in Russia" sputnik. Gave in to it."
> 
> That's a nice timepiece! Do you have a link to a webpage?


They're on eBay from "russian-watches": russian-watches on eBay -- They have several dial variations... Also they have some newer "polar" models that I like.

Afka did a review on one a while back: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/1957-sputnik-u-boat-24h-watch-russia-821529.html


----------



## l3wy




----------



## peagreen

... and different watches daily. Wonderful link! Thank you very much.


----------



## Afka

Something not so common today when watching Football World Cup - Everest.









PS. Is it Top 24 or Top 12 dial


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Something not so common today when watching Football World Cup - Everest.
> 
> View attachment 1547774
> 
> 
> PS. Is it Top 24 or Top 12 dial


It's a really nice looking dial.. but while I can switch between 12 on top or 24 on top pretty easily, I think that one would make me pull out my phone 

Have you seen any others with noon/midnight on the sides?

--

Slight clarification .. It's really easy to read in daylight, so that wouldn't be the issue.. it's night where I'd probably just reach for my phone. While lume always looks crisp in pictures, to my eyes it's always a blur, I can't really read the numbers  Tritium looks pretty crisp to me though... not really sure why.


----------



## peagreen

Afka said:


> Something not so common today when watching Football World Cup - Everest.
> 
> PS. Is it Top 24 or Top 12 dial


It's clearly breakfast time on top.
Very nice watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Love the 300m WR rating :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher

On a green ISO today. Together with the green lume.


----------



## catalinsb75

Sorry still have to learn how to resize properly the pictures


----------



## debasercl

catalinsb75 said:


> Sorry still have to learn how to resize properly the pictures


Really nice watch! Where did you get it?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## catalinsb75

Fredswatch on ebay. I saw it first here, on watchuseek 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/verti...surprisely-nice-inexpensive-watch-773922.html


----------



## IntendedEffect

catalinsb75 said:


> Fredswatch on ebay. I saw it first here, on watchuseek
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/verti...surprisely-nice-inexpensive-watch-773922.html


Nice! I just received the one-hander I ordered from him, and I think it's really nice (domed crystal was an unexpected bonus). Pretty sure his main thing is making custom watches, generally as promotional / gift items, but I bet he'd make a great affordable forum watch!


----------



## catalinsb75

Also for me domed crystal and screw down back case 
I would prefer he would remove all text (front and back of the watch) as it isn't consistent but I can live with it considering the price


----------



## OhDark30

Just found this for £20 in a box of random watches at a Watch & Clock Fair
My first 24, I'm guessing 70s, badged Eurastyle, Swiss with tritium. 
Keeping my morning wearer on hand to help with translating time on the 24hr dial


----------



## seattle_guy

OhDark30 said:


> Just found this for £20 in a box of random watches at a Watch & Clock Fair
> My first 24, I'm guessing 70s, badged Eurastyle, Swiss with tritium.
> Keeping my morning wearer on hand to help with translating time on the 24hr dial


I swear it's easier to read 24 hour time with all the numbers listed, and the minute hand deleted... like the Botta Uno 24. I don't blame you for keeping that nice Seamaster on hand though.


----------



## OhDark30

Cheers, seattle_guy!
I'm flying solo with it now
My timetelling method involves me reading off 'its twenty past something' then using the gold/black and the hour hand to work out the hour. 
Hopefully this will become second nature with practice, but at the mo unless I'm methodical I revert back to the ingrained 12 hour angles and confuse myself


----------



## peagreen

OhDark30 said:


> Just found this for £20 in a box of random watches at a Watch & Clock Fair
> My first 24, I'm guessing 70s, badged Eurastyle, Swiss with tritium.
> Keeping my morning wearer on hand to help with translating time on the 24hr dial


For £20 you got yourself a bargain. Well done.
Perhaps the first in a new collection. Enjoy.


----------



## tylehman

OhDark30 said:


> Just found this for £20 in a box of random watches at a Watch & Clock Fair
> My first 24, I'm guessing 70s, badged Eurastyle, Swiss with tritium.
> Keeping my morning wearer on hand to help with translating time on the 24hr dial


hi ohdark30, it is good to see you getting into 24 hour watches too. it will get much easier to read over time and with your interest in soviet watches you will need to get some of the raketas too. this one is very nice, i would have bought it too if i had seen it.


----------



## OhDark30

Cheers, tylehman! Yes, I've got my eye on a couple of Raketas ;-)


----------



## Emre

OhDark30 welcome to the club :-!

Inspired by you guys, decided to take my old-timer for a walk:


----------



## OhDark30

Thank you, Emre!
Before seeing this thread I had no idea 24 hour chronos existed
And I've responded to tylehman's gentle nudge and got me a 24hr Raketa, my fave, the Cyrillic world time dial
Wearing it now 








My hold on 24hr timetelling is so weak I've been quite thrown by the odd numbers being indicated on this watch, rather than the evens on the Eurastyle


----------



## tylehman

OhDark30 said:


> Thank you, Emre!
> Before seeing this thread I had no idea 24 hour chronos existed
> And I've responded to tylehman's gentle nudge and got me a 24hr Raketa, my fave, the Cyrillic world time dial
> Wearing it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hold on 24hr timetelling is so weak I've been quite thrown by the odd numbers being indicated on this watch, rather than the evens on the Eurastyle


that looks good, but it is unlikely it will be your last.

it will get a lot easier if you use it for a while. you will get the hang of the positions on the dial. what I think will be more of a problem for me would be one with the high noon configuration... 12 on top.


----------



## l3wy

tylehman said:


> what I think will be more of a problem for me would be one with the high noon configuration... 12 on top.


I don't have much of a problem switching between 24/12 on top. I have more of an issue switching to a 12 hour watch at night.. If I've been wearing a 12 hour during the day, I try to remember to switch back to a 24 before I hit the rack, waking up blurry eyed at 3 in the morning and thinking it's actually 6 can wear on you after the 2nd or 3rd time


----------



## pley3r

My new to me (arrived today!) NOS Raketa. Was not sure what to expect purchasing off ebay, but its flawless. Still find it funny how something can sit around for 30+ years and still be new


----------



## francis 24/24

Alessi quartz 24Hour Regulator while gardening.


----------



## turtle13

Just picked up my first 24 hour off "the bay". Raketa world time with silver/champaign dial and Russian outer ring. Great condition, keeping good time so far, and looks good on my spare cheapo bracelet.








I have a feeling this is going to be a slippery slope...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## maique

Fortis Flieger 24hr PVD Limited Edition, picked up yesterday from a jewelers window.


----------



## Afka

Zodiac Hermetic Aerospace Jet in not so common but very stylish 60s case.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Light and dark...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Switched to a blue ISO in the PM.


----------



## l3wy

thejollywatcher said:


> Switched to a blue ISO in the PM.


In the picture it looks almost black... I like it  I really like the black bezel as well, still happy with my red&blue, but ...


----------



## thejollywatcher

l3wy said:


> In the picture it looks almost black... I like it  I really like the black bezel as well, still happy with my red&blue, but ...


That's funny. I was torn between the red/blue bezel and the black bezel when I did the pre-order! I still sometimes wonder...









In real life, the blue is a very deep royal navy blue and does almost look black. Somehow, it just looks really classy to me, IMHO!


----------



## putra3007

Posted on f10 too. Raketa for me today.


----------



## Afka

Old, rare, nice and dressy Raketa today. From 60s or 70s. Includes older so called Baltika 2623 movement.


----------



## 340pd




----------



## l3wy

340pd said:


> View attachment 1623358


Wow. Never seen anything like that dial... Why the zodiac on the bezel, and what does that writing indicate on the next row in?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

l3wy said:


> Wow. Never seen anything like that dial... Why the zodiac on the bezel, and what does that writing indicate on the next row in?


This is indeed very remarkable promotion Raketa. It took me a lot of time to find out, that the watch was made for association of macrobiotic shops and restaurants in Italy called UPM (Un Punto Macrobiotico).

Look this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/mystic-24h-raketa-1003145.html


----------



## 340pd

Afka said:


> This is indeed very remarkable promotion Raketa. It took me a lot of time to find out, that the watch was made for association of macrobiotic shops and restaurants in Italy called UPM (Un Punto Macrobiotico).
> 
> Look this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/mystic-24h-raketa-1003145.html


Thanks for clearing that up! I have had tons of questions regarding the logo. I did a search myself and found the same, but forgot the details.

I found this piece in a Russian gift shop in Berlin. The owner had four boxes of Vostoks he acquired from an estate sale. The original owner was a Vostok collector. Being kind of a Vostok collector myself, grabbed a few and this one caught my eye.

I did some searching regarding Raketa brand watches as well. Pretty decent hand wind movement. Mine keeps pretty good time and turns a lot of heads. I guess I should spin it around so the logo is upright, but I like the winding crown facing out&#8230;.I guess it doesn't matter  Thank you for the interest!


----------



## l3wy




----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## l3wy




----------



## maique

My lovely Fortis 24hr Limited Edition, back from the shop.


----------



## josiahg52

maique said:


> View attachment 1632181
> 
> 
> My lovely Fortis 24hr Limited Edition, back from the shop.


I have this one and the stainless version. Both have been in the shop for over a year for crown and tube parts. Fortis is not very forthcoming or timely with parts it seems.


----------



## maique

josiahg52 said:


> I have this one and the stainless version. Both have been in the shop for over a year for crown and tube parts. Fortis is not very forthcoming or timely with parts it seems.


Sad to know. This one was purchased a month ago, and stopped after a couple of days. I believe it might have something to do with the fact that the watch has been on the shop's window for a very long time, maybe the lubricants dried or something. Hopefully it won't have to go back.


----------



## lmurtone

Glycine Airman Base 22, cream dial.


----------



## gb57

Today I'm wearing my Oris BC 4 Flight Timer Blue Eagles.


----------



## ericfeuer

Great 24 hour watches here!! Im wearing the Bremont Squadron B-52 today. Just got it last week and its s special piece now in my collection for sure.


----------



## kiwitan

lmurtone said:


> View attachment 1640024
> 
> 
> Glycine Airman Base 22, cream dial.


Hi
Nice watch. I been searching for a bracelet to fit the same watch. I wonder where I can get it online? My local dealer in Singapore charges 400$ for the original one


----------



## lmurtone

Hi, this is the original Glycine bracelet I bought from an official dealer in my country. I recall the price was bit under 100€.


----------



## orys




----------



## shock6906

My first 24 hour watch. I don't wear it very often, but I guess I'm feeling a bit nostalgic today. I've got a new 24 hour watch on the way from a fellow board member that I can't wait to receive.


----------



## l3wy




----------



## shock6906




----------



## shock6906

l3wy said:


>


You know, I saw one of these (or at least one very similar to it) on eBay within the last couple months, and I nearly bought it, but I let it go because I'm just not quite sold on the case. I do really like the numerals, though.


----------



## l3wy

shock6906 said:


> You know, I saw one of these (or at least one very similar to it) on eBay within the last couple months, and I nearly bought it, but I let it go because I'm just not quite sold on the case. I do really like the numerals, though.


Yeah, they have a few models.. I picked this one up from the bay for $99.95 + shipping .. marked as new with defects due to dead battery 

I wasn't sure if I'd actually ever wear it until I got it. It was bigger than I was expecting, part of that is the strap.. and very solidly constructed. It's really a nice watch, although not in a style I'd normally wear .. it's a nice one to have on occasion  I'm glad I picked it up.

Also, oddly, the strap is really long.. although I guess that's not the best way to describe it.. On my wrist 7.75"-8" .. I'm wearing it with the buckle in the 2nd or 3rd hole .. which I think would mean that if your wrist was under 7.25" it'd be hard to get the strap tight.. plus the way the strap is made, there wouldn't be much of an option to punch new holes. (could always use a different strap though).


----------



## jojo

Today my Rolex GMT Master Ref 1675 

Jonas Straka


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## shock6906

Today's 24 hour watch is the most recent addition to my collection.










Received it yesterday, purchased from Mickey45


----------



## shock6906

Finishing out the week with the Sheffield.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

Base 22 cream dial custom 24 on top on a Hamilton dive bracelet.


----------



## Emre

Sporting with a vintage Airman Special from 1957:


----------



## Andrei----




----------



## ChronoTraveler

l3wy said:


>


That's a big watch, are you sure *you're gonna carry that weight*?


----------



## l3wy

ChronoTraveler said:


> That's a big watch, are you sure *you're gonna carry that weight*?


Nice 

That was really an outstanding series. I have a few bebop wallpapers on my rotation.


----------



## wemedge

Wearing my Airman 18 today, freshly serviced by Saltzman's...

wemedge


----------



## Custom

kiwitan said:


> Hi
> Nice watch. I been searching for a bracelet to fit the same watch. I wonder where I can get it online? My local dealer in Singapore charges 400$ for the original one


I too was looking intently for a factory bracelet for my airman. Alas I read too many reviews speaking to the quality of it, or lack there of. I decided not to spend $2-300 on a low quality bracelet, factory original or not.

If you look in this thread I settled on a Hamilton dive bracelet that is superb quality, solid in every aspect and it only set me back $110 from a retailer. It's also unbranded so I'm not bastardizing my airman.

I'm rather happy with it, though I may rework the end links as they are a mm too tall where they rest against the watch case.


----------



## gm78

Airman 1953 LE on a handmade strap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sometimes when you want something done right you have to do it yourself.
So G Shock for warehouse duty.










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawonga




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Smith

One of my all time favorite 24's. Good condition to. Congrats. I'd love Breitling or someone else to make a modern version of this. It's so much cleaner than the Cosmonaute, and I like the second timezone bezel.


----------



## shock6906

thejollywatcher said:


> Breitling1765.jpg
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


hubba hubba. I love that watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Dennis Smith said:


> One of my all time favorite 24's. Good condition to. Congrats. I'd love Breitling or someone else to make a modern version of this. It's so much cleaner than the Cosmonaute, and I like the second timezone bezel.


Thanks Dennis. I owned 2 of these years ago and had to let them go. o|

It is my ultimate grail and I was overjoyed to be able to pick one up again 

The reason why it looks in such good condition is that it was at the spa for an extensive overhaul for about 7 months from April till last month this year. So, I just got it back :-!

And _this_ time.....I'm _never_ letting it go again!!! ;-)


----------



## l3wy




----------



## l3wy

This is not a small watch. 45mm. But seems to wear really well, even with the protrusion of the second crown.

I was afraid it would be a bit obnoxious in person, but it really doesn't come off that way at all. Even my wife likes it.


----------



## Accutronitis

This is the only 24 hour watch I ever wear......


















The only other one i have this one but I can't really wear it......


----------



## Custom

Today's selection! Ever since pairing it with this bracelet, I wear it much more often!


----------



## gsm_dealer08

Hummel Germany.Arrived today


----------



## pley3r

My new Sturmanski Open Space


----------



## gsm_dealer08

I tried a NATO strap on it. Not sure if I should keep it.What do you guys think?


----------



## peagreen

I don't care much about the aesthetics of a strap. As long as it's comfortable anything goes. It *IS* a nice watch.


----------



## zephyrnoid




----------



## Declan79

GMT Vostok


----------



## shock6906

zephyrnoid said:


> View attachment 2438297


While I'm not a big fan of one-hand watches, especially with 24 hour dials, this one's cool because you can wear it either as 12 on top or 24 on top.


----------



## Afka

There are many models you can call Raketa Polar. With prices up to 700$ for a current high quality model. 
This one here with green dial is not so common as blue version. Both were produced in 90s. They have original design and another case as other common 24h Raketas. One special feature is plastic dial. Take a closer look -- this is not stain on the dial, the dial is semi-transparent and you can see movement parts and holes.


----------



## shock6906

Cool Raketa! Having been drawn to them early in my interest in watches, I slowly faded away from them because so many of them were the cobbled-together eBay specials for 90 dollars. My own Raketa is one of them, and it just doesn't inspire me like it used to after buying my Fortis, Sheffield, and most recently, my Sturmanskie. I've considered buying one of the high-dollar "official" Raketas, but I'm not too interested in the current designs. Patience will reward me, I'm sure. If you ever decide you want to sell that one, I'd like to know.

Currently wearing my Sheffield AM/PM


----------



## O2AFAC67

A very small one...


----------



## Kevinw

After years of wanting one I finally took delivery today


----------



## O2AFAC67

Another very small "little brother"...


----------



## pirate1110

raymansg said:


> Took a while to find ..
> View attachment 661089


What is model is that? I must have it.


----------



## Ham2

A recent arrival - Vostok Komandirskie 24h


----------



## Malakim

Glycine Airman SST12


----------



## Malakim

Ham2 said:


> A recent arrival - Vostok Komandirskie 24h


What are your initial impressions of this 'dirskie? I think I might get one - at $70 it's not too much of a gamble.


----------



## Declan79

Vostok Europe GMT


----------



## Ham2

Malakim said:


> What are your initial impressions of this 'dirskie? I think I might get one - at $70 it's not too much of a gamble.


I am really impressed with this - all stainless steel, including the bezel (the bezel could be a bit stiffer to move) and 100m rating. It feels solid and has been keeping good time over the past few days. And $70 for an automatic (and quite uncommon) 24 hour Vostok movement. It might say Komandirskie but I'd call it an Amphidirskie  If it is as robust as any other Vostok then this watch is a bargain


----------



## il Pirati




----------



## Afka

January 23, Sinn 903


----------



## Custom

Custom Glycine Airman Base 22 on a Hirsch Paul Performance strap with a RHD Deployant.


----------



## Emre

I've received the Airman SST 06/GMT today.Boy,it's a beauty:


----------



## bourne_again

Where did you buy this (Vostok Komandirskie 24 hour)? Zenitar the the Bay doesn't have it. Vostok direct?

Thanks,
bourne_again


----------



## bourne_again

Where did to get this Vostok 24hr? Vostok stopped making them years ago. Zenitar shop on eBay list none



Ham2 said:


> A recent arrival - Vostok Komandirskie 24h
> 
> View attachment 2649834


----------



## zephyrnoid

Slow Watches' 'Slow Jo' 38mm
Black Canvas Strap


----------



## Perdendosi

bourne_again said:


> Where did to get this Vostok 24hr? Vostok stopped making them years ago. Zenitar shop on eBay list none


These are new releases. Meranom has them
Komandirskie Classic 35 Meranom.com

And so does a new (at least to me) shop called komandirskie.com

Meranom is well known. People in the Russian forum have had some luck with komandirskie.com (but you must e-mail them first for an invoice if you're buying outside of Russia), and they're quite a bit cheaper, since they're selling in Rubles, but you are taking a risk there.
Часы "Командирские" | Часы завода "Восток" - "Магазин часов Komandirskie.com"


----------



## Declan79

Vostok Europe 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

Ham2, can you verify that the lug width of that Komandirskie is 18mm? Also the bezel is bi-directional and non-ratcheting? Not too loose?

Thinking about the white dial version. Thanks.


----------



## sumoto

Perdendosi said:


> These are new releases. Meranom has themKomandirskie Classic 35 Meranom.comAnd so does a new (at least to me) shop called komandirskie.comMeranom is well known. People in the Russian forum have had some luck with komandirskie.com (but you must e-mail them first for an invoice if you're buying outside of Russia), and they're quite a bit cheaper, since they're selling in Rubles, but you are taking a risk there.Часы "Командирские" | Часы завода "Восток" - "Магазин часов Komandirskie.com"


Thanks for the heads up! I have been looking for an inexpensive 24hr watch. This fits the bill and ticks the Russian box as well! I relate to 24hr time and have military time on my computers/phones etal for quite a while now.Cheers,RJ


----------



## Emre

The young and the restless vintage Airman SST and SST 06.


----------



## guy0783

Glycine Airman. 

I found this band in a box of scrap bands in pieces this weekend. Made some pins from finishing nails, put it back together, and had to wear it on something today.

What do you think?


----------



## Emre

Very nice Airman you have there,congrats guy0783.What's the serial number of yours?

Not keen of racing bracelets personally on aviation watches but of course it's your watch,your choice.

I find the Airman matching with aviator's straps or nato bands.The original bracelets on Airman were the fixo flex light ss bands with fitting end-links.The Airman SST original bracelet is also pretty light. Here is my whole herd of Airman watches - except the two in the spa now - including the Airman desk clock without strap


----------



## guy0783

Thanks Emre, you have an amazing Airman collection! Mine went back on its usual warm brown leather last night.

I had to wear that band on something after cobbling it back together. I liked the look, but didn't love it, and the end links were short anyway. I agree the leather or a NATO is the way to go.

My serial is A81062 is there any info that can be gleaned from that? I know it's a red date Felsa 692 and probably from about 1954.


----------



## Emre

Yes we can date your watch from that serial number,will PM you in case you don't want to expose it publicly.

We perform this information share via our 'heritage' contact normally ( see in my profile ) but for forum-mates in WUS I am always changing the law 

Nice and clean example it is.May it serve you well. And yes totally agree looks lovely on leather strap.


----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## NYSCOTTY

This ones for SEIKO fans! Keep the Seikos comin on this thread!


----------



## il Pirati

Airman on a NATO.


----------



## Afka

Last of the three Falcon 24h models (GMT 2000, GMT 2001, GMT 3000)


----------



## shandy

Wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## Afka

Charlotte Lichtuhr.









Today is the national holiday here - 97th Independence Day. Very festive.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## thequietvnese

shock6906 said:


> Almost always wearing this.


I know it's been long but.. model number please?


----------



## shock6906

thequietvnese said:


> I know it's been long but.. model number please?


You're lucky. I don't wear it as often anymore since my 24 hour collection has grown, but I am wearing it today.

595.10.148.1


----------



## josiahg52

shock6906 said:


> You're lucky. I don't wear it as often anymore since my 24 hour collection has grown, but I am wearing it today.
> 
> 595.10.148.1


My favorite. I have one in stainless and in black PVD.


----------



## Torbjorn

Komandirskie K35, vostok 2431 automatic movement.


----------



## shock6906

Torbjorn said:


> Komandirskie K35, vostok 2431 automatic movement.
> View attachment 3183698


I've seen a couple of these on eBay lately. A part of me doesn't want to like it, but a bigger part of me does. I think it's the numerals that attract me more than anything else. They're unusual. But I just spent a decent sum on that Hamilton 24 hour chrono, so I'm going to try to hold off on buying another watch so soon.


----------



## Torbjorn

shock6906 said:


> I've seen a couple of these on eBay lately. A part of me doesn't want to like it, but a bigger part of me does. I think it's the numerals that attract me more than anything else. They're unusual. But I just spent a decent sum on that Hamilton 24 hour chrono, so I'm going to try to hold off on buying another watch so soon.


I was very hesitant at first. It's a busy dial and a ugly bezel but it kinda grows on you and you can't help liking it more and more.
Torb


----------



## shock6906

Finally came in on Thursday. Been wearing it ever since. It's pretty small, so I'm getting used to that. I guess I was expecting larger. The dial being as small as it is makes legibility a bit more of a challenge than on my Sheffield AM/PM or Fortis 24h Flieger. I'll take a better pic at some point with my real camera. For now, this grainy cell phone photo will have to do.


----------



## Watchbreath

Today, my Aviator.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## shock6906

Wearing the Sheffield AM/PM today.


----------



## Watchbreath

Today, Botta UNO.


----------



## shock6906

shock6906 said:


> Wearing the Sheffield AM/PM today.


Still this. I just had it regulated so I'm checking to see how close it is. Certainly an improvement from what it was (a minute fast per hour.) Seems a minute or two slow per day now. Might run it back in for some finer tuning.


----------



## shock6906

Wearing the Sturmanskie Arctic today. Like this one:

http://uhrforum.de/attachments/3673...elteeinbruch-arctic-aus-russland-imag0034.jpg


----------



## Kolomchanin

Hello everyone !!! This East 2416/651084...)))


----------



## francis 24/24

White Louis Pion to match the blooming cherry trees.


----------



## francis 24/24

Kolomchanin, wrong topic. Not a 24 hours watch.


----------



## shock6906




----------



## bschir

My new, old, Elgin 24 dual power......
Wondering if I should get the numbers painted back on.
Anyone know anything about these things?


----------



## Cat91

Breitling Navitimer "Cosmonaute 1962" AB021012/BB59


----------



## shock6906




----------



## GUTuna

New cheap strap for the Raketa


----------



## Afka

Watching snooker with Black Aviator (reference 2623/1224830)


----------



## shock6906

Afka said:


> Watching snooker with Black Aviator (reference 2623/1224830)
> 
> View attachment 3748226


I remember seeing a picture years ago of that Aviator with a white dial and silver case. Same style markings, not the one like this:

http://www.russia2all.com/images/shop/product_images/5731/2623-1225557-45 white front.jpg

I'd love to find one, because it was really beautiful. Heck, I'd even be happy to just find the picture!


----------



## Afka

shock6906 said:


> I remember seeing a picture years ago of that Aviator with a white dial and silver case. Same style markings, not the one like this:
> 
> http://www.russia2all.com/images/shop/product_images/5731/2623-1225557-45 white front.jpg
> 
> I'd love to find one, because it was really beautiful. Heck, I'd even be happy to just find the picture!


I'm sorry, but only watch with white dial from this series of Aviator's is the one you have pictured here.

I'm always using as a reference for these Aviator's this very good archived page (in Russian), where you can see all 11 models of the serie: Manual wind Aviator 24h watches.


----------



## tincob

Received this about a week ago and put it on an aftermarket bracelet. Really liking this very affordable Russian piece.


----------



## willjackson

guy0783 said:


> Glycine Airman.
> 
> I found this band in a box of scrap bands in pieces this weekend. Made some pins from finishing nails, put it back together, and had to wear it on something today.
> 
> What do you think?


 I really love the band! Where did you get?


----------



## wtma

Wearing this today, love the blue degrade dial...


----------



## Afka

Everest again today. The dial seems to be too variegated, but actually it is very legible. The fact that it is neither top 12 or top 24 dial, makes telling the time not harder.


----------



## shock6906

Been wearing the Sheffield for the last few days.


----------



## Arvis

My first day wearing this


----------



## Afka

Watching tennis, TV, Italian Open, Sharapova vs Azarenka.









German designer watch XEN XQ 0107. Not so high class than Botta, but nice dressy design and 3 times more affordable than Botta. 42 mm. Quartz. Only a few numbers on dial, but in practice very legible!

....

Still watching TV. Now Nadal vs Wawrinka. In the background Rafa Nadal wearing Richard Mille (Why Rafael Nadal Needs An Even Lighter $690,000 Watch For Tennis). In the foreground 10,000 times cheaper XEN.


----------



## dj898

Ain't need an excuse to wear to work I'd say ^^


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman on Hirsch Pure.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## v8chrono




----------



## ToastyMallows

Just got this Paкéтa 24 hour watch a couple days ago, excited to wear it


----------



## TudorV

Hi everyone! My first post here.
I just got a Hummel 24-hour watch and it's pretty nice!


----------



## Stigmata

Enicar Sherpa guide GMT ' 33' 1965


----------



## dj898

Oldie but beauty


----------



## wtma




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## francis 24/24

Wrong topic : not a 24 hour watch.


----------



## peagreen

Plenty of people on this forum would be happy to see a 24 hour Ecodrive.
This is not a 24 hour Ecodrive.


----------



## WatchNewbi3

Greetings,

Does anyone have the exact measurement of the Sturmanskie open space 24 hour watch? Whats the lug to lug and case diameter, diameter including crown? I am currently deciding to purchase this watch by I do not know if it will look ridiculous on my 15cm or barely 6inch wrist.

Thank-you


----------



## dj898

With arrival of this Mil-spec strap I'm back to this little guy. Quite amazingly this little one keeps the time most accurate out of my all manual wind watches.


----------



## Afka

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Does anyone have the exact measurement of the Sturmanskie open space 24 hour watch? Whats the lug to lug and case diameter, diameter including crown? I am currently deciding to purchase this watch by I do not know if it will look ridiculous on my 15cm or barely 6inch wrist.
> 
> Thank-you


lug to lug 54 mm
diameter 42 mm
diameter w crown 46 mm


----------



## WatchNewbi3

Afka said:


> lug to lug 54 mm
> diameter 42 mm
> diameter w crown 46 mm


Thanks for the info mate. *Sigh* guess Ill have to give up on this one then.....a lug to lug of 54mm is just going to look ridiculous on my spaghetti hands.


----------



## datenmuell

tincob said:


> Received this about a week ago and put it on an aftermarket bracelet. Really liking this very affordable Russian piece.
> 
> View attachment 3760802


Whats the name of this watch? Automatic?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNewbi3

datenmuell said:


> Whats the name of this watch? Automatic?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


Its a Vostok Komandirskie K35 Automatic watch from Russia


----------



## SergioSergio

Hi everyone
I'm new here on this forum...

Anyway this is one of my 24h watch


----------



## dj898

Back to this guy. Also took a better photo as previous one was taken while stationary at the red light. ^^

This one's bit unique in that I suspect the dial has been redialled. And probably sometime in 70s. However had lost the contact details of the original owner and been trying to find whether he's still alive coz he'd be very old chap nowadays.


----------



## Emre

Glycine Airman from 1957:


----------



## linuxs

Aristo 7h90









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

SergioSergio said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm new here on this forum...
> 
> Anyway this is one of my 24h watch
> View attachment 4368498


Nice watch, Sergio. I'm also wearing one of those today.


----------



## dj898

With new band which looks much better and fits the theme of watch ^^


----------



## Afka

Black Lynne Stuart with vintage expandable bracelet. Very convenient for everyday wear at home.


----------



## tiger2012

Glycine D24 09

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

True 24h watch from Seiko Instruments - *Isihara 24 World*. Made for Japanese market only.
(Watching Wimbledon, of course.)


----------



## dj898

Afka said:


> True 24h watch from Seiko Instruments - *Ishihara 24 World*.
> 
> View attachment 4519338
> View attachment 4519362


Kowl!!!


----------



## peagreen

You KNOW we'd all like to know more about this watch.
Please!


----------



## Afka

Afka said:


> True 24h watch from Seiko Instruments - *Isihara 24 World*. Made for Japanese market only.


I was amazed when I accidentally stumbled on this watch in Japanese auction site. This is the first true 24h watch from Seiko house I ever saw. (Well known Seiko Levante watches [ 24 hour watch ] are something else. The minute hand in Levante makes one revolution in two hours.)

This watch on the picture has 38 mm diameter, stainless steel brushed case, unidirectional precise bezel, sapphire crystal, quartz movement. As I know now first generation of Isihara 24h watches was produced in about 1997. On the picture is 2nd generation. Current, 3rd generation is very much as 2nd. Main differences - date is not at 12 but at 3, movement is radio controlled). All Isihara watches have common octagonal shape case design.

Who is the designer K.Isihara - I don't know.

That's almost all I know about this beautiful watch now. For sure I will write someday a review on all 3 Isihara watches.

If you would like to buy the Isihara watch - dive into Japanese auctions. Never saw any Isihara outside Japan.


----------



## Afka

Afka said:


> That's almost all I know about this beautiful watch now.


I forgot one important difference with 3rd generation. Current Isihara is 24h watch with 3rd small additional 12h hand. Very nice watch. List price was about 88,000 JPY. You can find better price for sure.









PS. There is a women's model too - diamater 32 mm.


----------



## jkn1946

Thanks for the leads - "Isihara" doesn't show up on Google but there are non watch references of "Ishihara". so these will be difficult to find for me. They are small watches (38mm) for me but very interesting. The last variant could be pulled off with a Ronda 515.24h if some maker wanted to (and if it came to pass, with a 42-44mm case size maybe?). But, very nice indeed - thanks for sharing.


----------



## peagreen

Thank you very much for that, Afka.
I prefer the second generation version because it has the numerals the right way up all the way round the dial.
Congratulations on a great find.


----------



## linuxs

New entry









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perthian

I haven't gone through the entire 60 pages, so no doubt there is already a few of these already posted ... but I will put mine on the list anyway. My Rolex GMT Master 1675 - still going strong.


----------



## dj898

If that's counted as 24hr better get my GMTMasterII up as well ^^


----------



## saltddirk

not sure if you class this as a pure 24 h watch,
Yema Bi-pole on an orange strap to add a dash of color.
Quirky French!


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heuer_1153

^How is that a 24hr watch? That's a gmt complication on a 12hr watch


----------



## shock6906

Lots of non-24's showing up on this thread. Meanwhile, I'm sitting here with my 24 hour Fortis Flieger on my wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher

My definition of a 24 hour classic from the late 60s......










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Still watching Wimbledon. Wearing Lynne Stuart. Having thin wrists has an advantage too - you can wear nice but small vintage military watches.









PS. I'm very thankful if somebody can send me information about American military watches brand Lynne Stuart. Googling helps here very little.


----------



## shock6906

I has been a little over a month since I last wore my Sturmanskie Arctic, but it's back on my wrist today. If the date is more than a few days off, I'll just wear other watches until it gets back around since the date on this isn't a quick set.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

You're killing me with that beautiful thing!


----------



## l3wy

shock6906 said:


> You're killing me with that beautiful thing!


Yeah really... the Unitime is a great looking watch. I'd been desperately wanting a Cosmonaute until he started posting


----------



## Afka

Today is a happy day. After 4 years of hunting I got this Raketa, delivered hour ago. NOS condition.















For me this design is the most interesting of all 24h Raketas. Reminds me famous Russian avant-garde (Malevich, Kandinski etc.). Maybe someday we know which artist did it for *СЗРП*(Северо-западное речное пароходство or North-West River Steam Shipping Co.)

In four years the watch was twice in auctions. First I lost (if I remember correctly, my bid was € 170 ... ), second I won.


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Today is a happy day. After 4 years of hunting I got this Raketa, delivered hour ago. NOS condition.
> 
> For me this design is the most interesting of all 24h Raketas. Reminds me famous Russian avant-garde (Malevich, Kandinski etc.). Maybe someday we know which artist did it for *СЗРП*(Северо-западное речное пароходство or North-West River Steam Shipping Co.)
> 
> In four years the watch was twice in auctions. First I lost (if I remember correctly, my bid was € 170 ... ), second I won.


Congratulations, it looks great 

Sent from my SGP561 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Switched to a yellow ISO for the sunny afternoon.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

24Hr Vostok which has been revived recently after lying, broken in a computer spares box for years.


----------



## linuxs

New arrived









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

Well, I started the day wearing a 12 hour Fortis Flieger, so I wasn't eligible to post in this thread. However, the mail just ran and brought me a new watch.










At least Canadian customs didn't screw me over...unlike Italian customs... This looks pretty nice in person. It's a good size, both in diameter and thickness. The green dial is really cool. It's translucent, so you can see a hint of the movement behind it. I really like the unusual way the numbers are wrapped in white shapes. The hands are also unique among my collection, and a somewhat unusual style in general. All in all, I really dig it.

Initial impression is that this is a much better built Raketa than I'm used to hearing about. I'm pretty certain that my original Raketa (my first 24 hour watch!) is a fake. If I remember correctly, it's got the 2609 movement in it. It makes a god-awful rattling noise if I shake my wrist around. The rotating bezel is loose and moves around with a light breeze. It never stays in place. This watch makes practically no noise if I shake my wrist around, which means I won't have to feel so self-conscious when wearing this one. That rattling is a big reason I don't wear the other Raketa. It doesn't inspire confidence. The rotating ring on this one is still rather loose, but it doesn't appear to move around so much all on its own. Time will tell, though. I've only had it on for ten minutes. Decent watch, though.


----------



## Veda

Slow Jo 24 cream dial.


----------



## linuxs

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

Yes! I'm wearing mine again. After some additional wrist time, the minute ring definitely moves around more freely than I'd like, but I guess that's just common to these Raketas. I wonder if there's some way to stiffen it up so it's more likely to stay put.


----------



## l3wy

shock6906 said:


> Yes! I'm wearing mine again. After some additional wrist time, the minute ring definitely moves around more freely than I'd like, but I guess that's just common to these Raketas. I wonder if there's some way to stiffen it up so it's more likely to stay put.


Maybe try the loose bezel solution.. But since the bezel is internal instead try wrapping dental floss around the bezel crown. No idea if you can even fit a strand of floss between the case and that crown


----------



## NO-WATCH

New No-Watch "Traveler" model of GMT watch with time zones & IATA codes. New their collection of 24 hour watches contain 5 models.


----------



## GUTuna

NO-WATCH said:


> View attachment 4682666
> 
> 
> New No-Watch "Traveler" model of GMT watch with time zones & IATA codes. New their collection of 24 hour watches contain 5 models.


Cool choice to use the IATA codes. How large is the case?


----------



## Afka

GUTuna said:


> How large is the case?


 44mm. Can somebody explain me the 23-22-24 joke?


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> 44mm. Can somebody explain me the 23-22-24 joke?


Misprint on a prototype? Avoiding a copyright issue?


----------



## beached

View attachment 4694586


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs




----------



## Jb330ci

My first 24 hour dial, Aristo (Vollmer) 7H91. Built like a tank, felt solid on the wrist. Long 54 cm lug to lug but comfortable. Hand wind, slightly doomed crystal, no AR coating. Raketa 2614.H movement although it says 2623.H on the case back. It runs fast out of the box, gains 65 sec. a day on the wrist consistently. Probably needs to be regulated.


----------



## Andrew_RU

Afka said:


> 44mm. Can somebody explain me the 23-22-24 joke?


See description in manual screenshot.


----------



## dj898

One of my fav 24 hour watch but now with the proper vintage NOS GUS military 2pc band ^^


----------



## dj898

Jb330ci said:


> Raketa 2614.H movement although it says 2623.H on the case back. It runs fast out of the box, gains 65 sec. a day on the wrist consistently.


Interesting. I have pair of Raketa movement watches and both are dead accurate - even freebie franken one keeps very accurate time.


----------



## linuxs

the movement 2614h is originally a 12 hours. It can be modified to work in 24 hours but can not find proper that has been used in place of 2623h. you've tried to ask for explanations to the seller?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dj898

could be that. 
my 24h Bulova is also 24 hour modified but this one is dead accurate - probably the most accurate my small band of 24h manual winders.


----------



## O2AFAC67

This one for me today...





And this one for my Lady friend today...


----------



## tanatron




----------



## linuxs

today


----------



## linuxs

Today









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Grootmokum




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## edmicael




----------



## linuxs

Today









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs

Today









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

linuxs said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


I like the blue, looks very nice.


----------



## dj898

My Swatch Index 24H
doesn't get much time on me wrist so today is this lady's turn 

p.s. will upload photo when I get some decent WiFi.


----------



## linuxs

I love this blue









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

A70174 UTC module kitted with its mother ship, a Breitling Crosswind...


----------



## elsoldemayo

It appears to be a Komandirskie day. Green version here.


----------



## Jb330ci

Aristo Vollmer 7H91.







I got the watch a month ago and it ran fast out of the box, 40+ seconds a day:-|. After I demagnetized it, it still ran like 30-40 seconds a dayo|. So after a couple of beers the other day I said to myself what the heck:roll:. I opened the back plate and adjusted the level with 2 dots on it using a plastic toothpick. It's my first time ever so I managed to scratch the back plate several times:-( but who cares. it's been two days since and it runs like a champ|>. About 1 second fast on the wrist during the day time but with dial up it's -1 second a night:-!.
The watch has Rateka 2614.H although the back plate says 2623.H.







I checked the Rateka movements and could not tell the difference between 2614.H and 2623.H.














I am so happy since...







and happier...

Got to run, the wife is yelling at me now...Ciao!


----------



## KeyzerSausage

Got my first 24 hour watch in the mail today - and had to put it on right away. Enjoying it a whole lot, so far. Feels and looks great.









And one more:


----------



## jacklosquartatore

wanderful


----------



## O2AFAC67

A very small one... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## pirate1110

Seiko Flightmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Ollech & Wajs Aviation


----------



## linuxs

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Browsing Japanese auctions with Vostok Prestige, very peculiarly designed watch in my collection.


----------



## Afka

Watching US Open with Aureole, Japanese quartz watch in sterling silver 925 (!) case.


----------



## Afka

Heh, it's 18:00 here and 11:00 in NY. US Open is about to start. Today I'm wearing Yema North Pole. Exceptional and very cool design, I think. Arctic explorer's watch is maybe not the best choice to wear in a cozy home atmosphere ... but I like it.









PS. To be more precise, this is Key West North Pole. The only Key West North Pole I ever saw. Bought from Italy. Back in the 80s some well-known watchmakers (Breitling, Yema) made watches for Italian brand Key West. Fully titled "Key West US Air Force". My watch has on the leather strap written "US Air Force". Breitling Jupiters have on the dial "Key West" and "US Air Force". What was the real relation between Key West and USAF is not known to me. Perhaps only marketing trick.


----------



## musavas

hello,

here is an Aviator 24h dial.

cheers,


----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator also, but not the one above.


----------



## peagreen

Noon at the bottom, but a beauty nonetheless!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa!


----------



## Declan79

Vostok Europe GMT

Sent from my Desire 816


----------



## shock6906




----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

At my desk with Vostok Komandirskie K-35


----------



## cairoanan

Luminox Traveler









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta UNO 24.


----------



## kevin_b1

Chris Ward World Timer



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Contemporary Raketa - limited edition watch "50 Years In Space" (sapphire crystal, all stainless steel case, hand wind).


----------



## WatchFrog

Watchbreath said:


> Botta UNO 24.


Me too :-


----------



## cuerposaco

Slow Jo

Tapatalk.


----------



## shock6906

Afka said:


> Contemporary Raketa - limited edition watch "50 Years In Space" (sapphire crystal, all stainless steel case, hand wind).
> 
> View attachment 5439866


Man, I'm so used to seeing the cheap eBay Raketas. Seeing one of their higher end models is a rare treat. I think I've only ever seen their photos on their website, and those look more like renderings to me.


----------



## Proenski

I have a soft spot for Penguins...


----------



## shock6906

It's been about a month since I wore my Sturmanskie, so since the date was right on it again, it was time to wear it again.










That's how I wear my mechanicals that don't have a quick-set date nowadays. I just let 'em sit for a month and pick it back up when the date is correct again. lol


----------



## greyfox422

Usually not a fan of Breitling, but I would buy that in a heartbeat. NICE WATCH!


----------



## gruntmedik

musavas said:


> hello,
> 
> here is an Aviator 24h dial.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> View attachment 5306690


I cannot stand it any more. I have been tempted by this watch several times. This post cost me money, as in I now have one of these on the way.

I can't wait.


----------



## kolakk

Today:

View attachment 5608201


----------



## linuxs

I can not put my wrist but today I did this








Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Stensbjerg

This







The Best watch I have ever own.


----------



## heuer_1153

^Nice , but not a 24-hour watch. That's a gmt function.


----------



## Afka

Watching tennis, what else. Greetings to *kevin_b1

*








After a while. Walking the dog is even more important.


----------



## Afka

Today I'm wearing a monster - *Worldchronos Night Vision*. As you know, Worldchronos was a short-living US company. I got it from courier just an hour ago. 
47mm - for sure too big fo me. (Usually my maximimum is 42.) No problem, I wear what I like. 
The dial looks scary first. To my surprise setting the time, double date and time zone was easy and logical. No manual needed. And now the dial - perhaps not the most readable - seems also logical. I fully understand the intentions of the designer. I think the watch deserves a closer review.


----------



## KP-99

Today, it is the Tissot 24h watch with world Timer:

















Regards,
Peter


----------



## linuxs

Komandirskie k35








Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

The small one this weekend.



Wore it on Friday as well. Pic and a video below... 



*Video Link 1*: 




_*Video Link 2:*_ 




And a quickie screenshot of my granddaughter's "Hobo" PawPaw as she calls me... :roll:




Best,
Ron


----------



## Proenski

O2AFAC67 said:


> The small one this weekend.


Just wondering; how many times can you post the same watch on so many different boards for so many times??

Don't get me wrong, I like the fact you love your watch but I fail to see the joy for others to repeat posting the same thing over and over..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Proenski said:


> Just wondering; how many times can you post the same watch on so many different boards for so many times??
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the fact you love your watch but I fail to see the joy for others to repeat posting the same thing over and over..


Believe me, I don't get you wrong. And thank you for posting the same thing (that watch) over again...


----------



## Proenski

O2AFAC67 said:


> Believe me, I don't get you wrong. And thank you for posting the same thing (that watch) over again...


Which watch do you mean?


----------



## l3wy

Less talk. More watches. Repeats or otherwise. Thanks.




























Yes.. I'm wearing all three right now...... OK, that's a lie, I'm wearing my Fortis 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

l3wy said:


> Yes.. I'm wearing all three right now...... OK, that's a lie, I'm wearing my Fortis
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Very cool that you have Epos Emotion. I'm looking for the same watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher

l3wy said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Loving the Bird on a mesh!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Congratulations! Very cool that you have Epos Emotion. I'm looking for the same watch.


I really like this watch, but have to make up occasions to wear it  .. Definitely one of the thinnest automatics I have, I think it's around 7mm (or maybe 8). The stars in the constellations have just a dab of lume on them, although it's rare I notice them unless I'm in a room with a black light. Really a very nice piece.


----------



## l3wy

thejollywatcher said:


> Loving the Bird on a mesh!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thanks, went through a couple of straps for this watch, but I think the mesh keeps with it's diver roots and has a good vintage look


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie with a Raketa 2623H movement that came on a Poljot strap (replaced immediately with a Nato) so maybe a bit of a mishmash. Looks good though


----------



## shock6906

I've been back in my green Raketa for the week.


----------



## Proenski

l3wy said:


> Less talk. More watches. Repeats or otherwise. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. I'm wearing all three right now...... OK, that's a lie, I'm wearing my Fortis
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sorry had to say... :-d

fo·rum
ˈfôrəm/
noun: *forum*; plural noun: *forums*; plural noun: *fora*
*1*. a place, meeting, or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.

Back to topic, which brand is the that watch you are wearing?


----------



## l3wy

Proenski said:


> Back to topic, which brand is the that watch you are wearing?


An Ollech & Wajs Early Bird from the late 60s/early 70s


----------



## thejollywatcher

l3wy said:


> Thanks, went through a couple of straps for this watch, but I think the mesh keeps with it's diver roots and has a good vintage look


Hear hear! ?

I owned a Bird many years ago. I still recall how cool the domed crystal was too.....

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## KXL

Been wearing my Oris all week.


----------



## l3wy

KXL said:


> Been wearing my Oris all week.


I have one, and its definitely a favorite.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Coming off a couple weeks of moving through my Seiko collection with one of my favorite watches


----------



## shock6906

I'm wearing my Hamilton 24 hour chrono again. I bought a new band for it; a tan leather with a Tag style deployant. I like the tan leather a lot better than the reddish-brown that was on there before. Brightens up the watch. I'll have to get pictures later with a real camera because my phone just makes it look awful.


----------



## maki23

shock6906 said:


> I'm wearing my Hamilton 24 hour chrono again. I bought a new band for it; a tan leather with a Tag style deployant. I like the tan leather a lot better than the reddish-brown that was on there before. Brightens up the watch. I'll have to get pictures later with a real camera because my phone just makes it look awful.


Please don't forget to put here a picture. I don't see a 24 hour Hamilton watch yet and I'm a fan of this watches. Thanks!


----------



## saltddirk

This one again,








Nice sunny weather today!


----------



## peagreen

Very pretty, but is it a 24-hour watch?


----------



## maki23

saltddirk said:


> This one again,
> View attachment 5799170
> 
> 
> Nice sunny weather today!


Is only gmt watch not 24 hour.


----------



## shock6906

Since it just came in, I'm wearing this one right now. Haven't set the date yet.












maki23 said:


> Please don't forget to put here a picture. I don't see a 24 hour Hamilton watch yet and I'm a fan of this watches. Thanks!


I've posted pictures of it before, just not with the new band. This is the best I can do with my phone's camera.


----------



## maki23

shock6906 said:


> Since it just came in, I'm wearing this one right now. Haven't set the date yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted pictures of it before, just not with the new band. This is the best I can do with my phone's camera.


Perfect watch the Hamilton 24 hour ?


----------



## shock6906

maki23 said:


> Perfect watch the Hamilton 24 hour 


Two or three mm larger and I'd agree completely.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## sattlite

l3wy said:


> I have one, and its definitely a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What is the function of the big knob at 2 o'clock area please

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Watch People - humble and cheap (leass than 20$, shipping included, seriously).

Exemplary German minimalistic design. Only hours and minutes hands, very legible. This watch is actually the mother of all later minimalistically designed German watches, like Hummel, Leumas, XEN, Botta. Watch People was founded by Manfred Brassler in 1989. Klaus Botta and other famous designers worked for Manfred. Ten years later mr. Brassler sold his company and founded another very successful German brand - Meistersigner!


----------



## timetrial-pro

lum-tec


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## l3wy

sattlite said:


> What is the function of the big knob at 2 o'clock area please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You pull it to unlock it, then turn to rotate the internal bezel. The idea of the large knob for that is apparently to make it easier to use with gloves.


----------



## Afka

maki23 said:


> Is only gmt watch not 24 hour.


For me the big 24h hand is primary (and it is in arctic/antarctic the main one) and small 12h hands secondary. Therefore is Yema BiPole 24h watch for me.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## maki23

Another russian watch!


----------



## Afka

Think The Earth WS-1. Southern hemisphere WS is much less common than northern hemisphere WN, but has a significant advantage - WN is rotating counterclockwise, WS clockwise. Time right now is 16:13 and it is already almost dark in a place where I am living. On the picture you see both, hours and minutes hands.


----------



## saltddirk

peagreen said:


> Very pretty, but is it a 24-hour watch?


sorry late in the reply,
It is indeed a bit of a Bitsa, but then the orange hand is the main hand and thus 24 H, the hour hand is slaved to the big one, so you can not set a GMT time as with a normal GMT watch.
The history behind the watch is that it was developed to be used as a compass for JL Etienne on his trans antarctic trek. the first version was only a north pole watch only one side, but then some marketing guru made the hands visible from the bottom also and thus useable at the south pole also.

there are 2 more versions of the Bi-pole (the reversible watch) one is called raid gauloise and was made for the Raid and TV program, and one for Nicolas Hulot a bit bonkers ala Silberstein.
I'll post some pictures as soon as I find them...
D


----------



## saltddirk

these are 2 more versions,

picture courtesy of Paul Skett and Google

















these were made for the raid gauloise, from a time when cigarette brands still could sponsor and promote a lifestyle









Right is the watch made for JL Etienne, while left is the later bi-pole version

below a prototype made for Nicolas Hulot, never went into production as far as i know (Paul had the pictures from Yema's production manager)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Took this old guy out to play. I only wear it on NATO straps but it looks nice with leather too.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## peagreen

And there's me thinking the big orange arrow was just a compass needle!


----------



## Dennis Smith

My all time favorite 24. One of the best looking watches ever. With all the homage re-editions and re-imaginings lately, I wish Breitling would make a new version of this watch (as opposed to their current Unitime world-time model).


----------



## linuxs

new arrival









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

Dennis Smith said:


> My all time favorite 24. One of the best looking watches ever. With all the homage re-editions and re-imaginings lately, I wish Breitling would make a new version of this watch (as opposed to their current Unitime world-time model).


Same here. It's the best 24 ever in my opinion. I used to think that of the Guinand Flying Officer, but at 36 mm, it's way too small for me to consider.

I'm wearing my Sturmanskie Arctic again. The last date it stopped on recently rolled around again, so I wound it back to life and put it back in service.


----------



## dj898

back on my oldie but trusty Poljot Aviator 24hr 
Simple, legible, and just plain gorgeous to look at


----------



## maki23




----------



## GUTuna

Another forum member and I made a trade where I ended up with this Falcon GMT-2001 on its original bracelet.


----------



## jharm

I like this alot! nice piece


----------



## dj898

Seiko Levante Maritime 24HR mounted on the Seiko Rose Wind stainless steel bracelet.

...and still learning how to read minute hand quickly ^^


----------



## saltddirk

Yesterday feeling a bit blue,
Daydreaming of sailing under a blue sky with the Sky Solunar

















D


----------



## Proenski

My new arrival


----------



## watchfanatic100

Hey this is really cool,I gotta get a cool 24 hour watch someday maybe something like the one in post #9 it has the cool terminator look to it!!!


----------



## minuteman62

Today I had on this 1976 Stainless Steel Pulsar LED 24Hr 406 Module P4 Executive. I own two of them. I know its not a 'dialed' watch but its still a 24HR.


----------



## Schlumpf




----------



## dj898

Took off before snapping but was on my wrist today ^^










Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My only 24 hour watch for the weekend.


----------



## Serevro

Cosmonaute


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## GUTuna

Back to back from me in this thread. It appears the 24hr watches are less popular around the holidays!


----------



## kubelwagen




----------



## river rat




----------



## francis 24/24




----------



## beeman101

The Glycine base 22 GMT


----------



## Eweman

Hey buddy above.

This is the Purist version of the base 22.


----------



## beeman101

Never found out the difference between btw? 

No offence i like mine better


----------



## Eweman

beeman101 said:


> Never found out the difference between btw?
> 
> No offence i like mine better


haha. they are both nice wathces. I prefer mine tho! mine only has 3 hands and only goes in 24 hour mode where as your main hand goes round in 12 hour mode and your GMT hand goes around in 24 hour mode. Mine also has the Glycine logo on the watch face


----------



## beeman101

So basically your sweep hand is the GMT one...hmmm

Now I know why I choose mine....

So.let's agree to disagree...mine is better yo ! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Luminox traveler


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

JUNKERS Tante Ju 52....


----------



## gradient




----------



## eblackmo

raketa


----------



## vuminhduc2002

This is an interesting watch. Some people asked me: How can they know what is minute?



chris01 said:


> Keeping it simple: Botta Design UNO 24


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## peagreen

Simply put: you cannot.

You can gauge roughly what the time is to within a few minutes. It's not intended for people who have to do things accurately to the minute or second. For me it's very useful. If I need to know the time more precisely, I can whip out my phone.


----------



## jamsie

Glycine Airman double 24 09


----------



## jamsie

Double 24 09...wearing today pics taken before the snow hit...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gradient

dj898 said:


> Took off before snapping but was on my wrist today ^^
> 
> ...
> 
> Sent from my cloud using TPT


I dig this, what model is it?


----------



## jamsie

One more at the end of the day...been wearing this one a lot


----------



## saltddirk

Actually these are yesterdays, my newly arrived Wancher Astronaut.
It is rather well build, just a pity about the hands that make it look cheap. A set of hands from Glycine or styled alike would raise it up. IMO

































Be well
D


----------



## Watchbreath

My Botta UNO 24, just had the battery changed, and the guy couldn't stop staring at it. Never seen anything like 
it.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## The dali

Some really cool watches in this thread!!!!


----------



## Proenski

On a new strap, I think it goes well


----------



## timetrial-pro

Love this zulu band on my Lum-Tec.


----------



## shock6906

Got my Sheffield AM/PM on today. 

<-----------


----------



## max2




----------



## Davetay

My first and only 24h watch so far. Love that dial!

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## gradient

Davetay said:


> My first and only 24h watch so far. Love that dial!
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


Nice, my black dial version arrived over the weekend!


----------



## chochocho

NICE I like this thread xD


----------



## dj898

Back to my old trusty Aviator! ^^
In middle of Summer I've been rotating with ones on the metal strap coz it's no fun wearing leather band on hot sticky Summer day. 










Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## Afka

LeCoultre Quartermaster today. I was lucky and got this treasure in a very good condition for a 1958 watch. Several years of hunting ended with a watch, which is - I have to say - in real life much better than on any picture I've seen.


----------



## saltddirk

Afka said:


> LeCoultre Quartermaster today. I was lucky and got this treasure in a very good condition for a 1958 watch. Several years of hunting ended with a watch, which is - I have to say - in real life much better than on any picture I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 6962930











And not the least bit jealous!!!!!;-)



Drowning in my own drool! Such a beauty, congratulations

(Multiple like button shameless stolen from another WUS member :-d )


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## gradient




----------



## gradient




----------



## watchdaddy1

1970 Seiko


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tmy

Here is a pic of my new Zodiac Jet Aeronaut!
What do you think? I can´t decide


----------



## Afka

Alain Silberstein 24 Heures









Belive me or not, this watch is very practical in everyday life. And, of course, it IS a piece of art.


----------



## TOPAZ

tmy said:


> Here is a pic of my new Zodiac Jet Aeronaut!
> What do you think? I can´t decide
> 
> View attachment 7076098
> View attachment 7076114
> View attachment 7076122


If you ever set up your mind to sell the ZODIAC ... send me a note !
;-)


----------



## tmy

TOPAZ said:


> If you ever set up your mind to sell the ZODIAC ... send me a note !
> ;-)


Hehe, I will ;-)


----------



## Proenski

tmy said:


> Here is a pic of my new Zodiac Jet Aeronaut!
> What do you think? I can´t decide
> 
> View attachment 7076098
> View attachment 7076114
> View attachment 7076122


Top and bottom ones for me

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy

I think so too! 
At the moment I´m sticking with the leather-strap (3rd).


----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a GALLET









regards, Michael


----------



## dj898

tmy said:


> Here is a pic of my new Zodiac Jet Aeronaut!
> What do you think? I can´t decide
> 
> View attachment 7076098
> View attachment 7076114
> View attachment 7076122


I love mine too!
just that I wish I can find the suitable Zodiac metal bracelet for it.
With hot stinky weather we are having even NATO strap isn't that compfy...


----------



## tmy

If you really want one I think BWG from vintagezodiacs.com might help you!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Newly arrived Raketa Antartic Expedition.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Newly arrived Raketa Antartic Expedition.

View attachment 7108569


----------



## TOPAZ

today on the wrist: a VOSTOK for daily use ...









I love this sturdy daily rocker - even it doesn`t fit to the shirt ;-)


----------



## Ham2




----------



## Afka

Longines Twenty Four. The biggest wristwatch I have.









Watching snooker in Eurosport. Mark Allen on the background


----------



## tmy

Hey Afka,
we cant see your picture: "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

Please fix so we can enjoy )


----------



## peagreen

That watch is much more interesting than any game of snooker.


----------



## peagreen

Picture showed up fine on my screen.
Apple Mac mini browsing with Firefox in the Netherlands.


----------



## tmy

Yes he fixed it 
Geat one Afka! My wrist would perish under that watch though


----------



## Don Promillo

Another BOCTOK


----------



## gradient

Don Promillo said:


> Another BOCTOK
> 
> View attachment 7155186


I haven't considered getting one of these because I never like the look of the design in the photos I've seen but the white dial on brown leather appeals to me. Damn you!


----------



## dxfx

forground: Glycine Airman Base 22; background: Lima, Peru


__
http://instagr.am/p/BCGOsdAidOt/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52

Seeing these watches makes me want to get mine serviced and repaired. I have two Fortis Fliegers (stainless steel and PVD) and a Glycine Airman 2000. Both Fortis need new stems, tubes and crowns and the Glycine needs general servicing. Where do you guys get your 24hr watches serviced?


----------



## TOPAZ

My watch-of-the-week - a "Nostalgia" by ZENO:









All the best, Michael


----------



## shock6906

TOPAZ said:


> My watch-of-the-week - a "Nostalgia" by ZENO:
> 
> View attachment 7183602
> 
> 
> All the best, Michael


Nice. I've considered getting a Zeno 24 hour a few times. Watch purchases are off the table at the moment, though, unless there's just some heartstopper that I have to have. (Like coming across another Poljot Polar Bear since I got ripped off on one.  )


----------



## Don Promillo

gradient said:


> I haven't considered getting one of these because I never like the look of the design in the photos I've seen but the white dial on brown leather appeals to me. Damn you!


I can make it even worse - with a better picture this time


----------



## gradient

Don Promillo said:


> I can make it even worse - with a better picture this time
> 
> View attachment 7230682


Well, crap. There goes another hundred bucks.


----------



## KP-99

Today my Tissot T12 World Timer with 24h dial:









Regards,
Peter


----------



## TOPAZ

The watch-of-this-week: a TISSOT Navigator PR516


----------



## Andrew_RU

Afka said:


> Can somebody explain me the 23-22-24 joke?


No "jokes" in new No-Watch collection. Look at new models released at March, 1.


----------



## TOPAZ

I took the TISSOT Navigator PR516 from the wrist - it needs a break ;-)
The rest of the week this watch will join me:









It`s a CRONOSWISS "clone", made by the watchmaker Markus Sindel (Germany).
Very rare (only 20 were made). Inside ticks an ETA 2893-2. A real torch ...
Cheers, Michael


----------



## dxfx

__
http://instagr.am/p/BCiH67UidC6/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxfx

__
http://instagr.am/p/BCiHbx0idCA/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgs2

KP-99 said:


> Today my Tissot T12 World Timer with 24h dial:
> 
> View attachment 7254618
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Peter


I love this! It's aesthetically pleasing. What year is it?


----------



## KP-99

lgs2 said:


> I love this! It's aesthetically pleasing. What year is it?


Thanks.
It is around 1972.


----------



## TOPAZ

Today I had a NO-WATCH in use:









Have a nice weekend ... b-)


----------



## Afka

Big and luxurious Italian DOGI Caboto today. Nice Sunday.









For more details see my review - DOGI Caboto Complications - big and luxurious (AWW 32)


----------



## saltddirk

Vostok









i have already bought some Amphibia hands and am now looking at a 24H bezel for some gentle modding

D


----------



## Spunwell

Zombie thread, but I'll play. Glycine Base 22 today.


----------



## Lewcoors

My 180° turned dial Raketa, I'm going to leave the script/logo as is and say thank you for radially aligned numbers to whosoever that may be.


----------



## TOPAZ

Lewcoors said:


> My 180° turned dial Raketa, I'm going to leave the script/logo as is and say thank you for radially aligned numbers to whosoever that may be.


I never thought about turning the dial - great idea to get the 12 on top. Will try it too.

Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

OK, it has been Friday - not today :roll:


----------



## al358

just got this and love it!


----------



## tmy

Zodiac Jet Aeronaut: This watch deserves so much love


----------



## Zkin

today is Glycine airman base 22 - mystery


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a watch made by *ALEXANDER SHOROKHOFF*:









A little bit old-fashioned, a little bit stylish ... 
Perhaps not the watch for everybody.
*I love it !!*

Addition: the back side ...


----------



## tmy

It´s certainly not for everyone, but I find Alexander Shorokoff watches are just pieces of art!


----------



## Sixracer

This new arrival!







A vintage Glycine Airman SST

--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## shock6906

TOPAZ said:


> I never thought about turning the dial - great idea to get the 12 on top. Will try it too.
> 
> Regards, Michael


Instead of taking the watch apart and actually turning the dial, just wear the watch upside down. If you don't want it to feel weird, swap the straps around. I've considered the option with some 12 on top watches (I'm a 24 on top kind of guy) but the inverted script would drive me mad.


----------



## horolicious




----------



## watchdaddy1

TOPTISHKIN said:


>


Nice 1 Yev didn't see that @the gtg.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## horolicious

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice 1 Yev didn't come that @the gtg.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nope, one other person brought Meistersinger and I got interested but wanted a 24 hour dial. So here we are.


----------



## watchdaddy1

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Nope, one other person brought Meistersinger and I got interested but wanted a 24 hour dial. So here we are.


nice pick-up bud

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## horolicious

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice pick-up bud
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks. I received a Portuguese cork strap, so will change the strap eventually.


----------



## watchdaddy1

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Thanks. I received a Portuguese cork strap, so will change the strap eventually.


nice can I see it please sounds interesting

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Afka

TOPTISHKIN said:


>


Very nice Guinand 31.HS-50, from series 31 Classic. Sometimes also called Guinand Single 24. Interesting, when you bought it? This watch is sold out.


----------



## horolicious

A month ago.


----------



## horolicious

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice can I see it please sounds interesting
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

TOPTISHKIN said:


>


Thanks for sharing Yev nice shoes my friend

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## TOPAZ

XEN XG 0107


----------



## saltddirk

Russian for me too,









D


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow. I've never seen that Kemmner model. Very legible, and combines a second timezone bezel with a count down timer. Interesting!


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## Afka

Breitling Cosmonaute Flyback


----------



## GUTuna

Breitling Cosmonaute in disguise!


----------



## wtma

Sturmanskie Open Space.









Tapatalk is awesome!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vento

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very Nice!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Vento said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> View attachment 7692194


That strap is awesome, info please

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vento

watchdaddy1 said:


> That strap is awesome, info please
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


It's a Worn and Wound Model 2 Chestnut. Here it is: https://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/straps/products/model-2-horween-chestnut


----------



## watchdaddy1

Vento said:


> It's a Worn and Wound Model 2 Chestnut. Here it is: https://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/straps/products/model-2-horween-chestnut


thank you sir 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## Afka




----------



## Vento

Second day with the navigator timer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

The little guy again...
;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## Vento

A Steinhart today on another W&W strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

The grandchild of the Seiko Navigator Timer and and a parent to all mechanical moder Grand Seiko.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa Antartic today!


----------



## rolloberserk

Today is for Universal


----------



## SiebSp

Vostok Kommandirski.


----------



## Bill110

Breitling AOPA Navitimer, 1966.


----------



## G550driver

If I may add my tupennyworth, this Chronoswiss got the whole mechanical watch thing going for me a few years ago.


----------



## rolloberserk

Todey is my newest.Feels great on wrist.


----------



## Afka

Wakmann in original EPSA Super Compressor case.


----------



## dj898

I feel retro today. Vintage Zodiac on the vintage bracelet. ^^










Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## WichitaViajero

Squale 1545 Horizon GMT

I love mi Squale! it is very accurate, when worn daily it looses 3 seconds in one week, just amazing!


----------



## turbojoly

Very nice and classy.



rolloberserk said:


> Todey is my newest.Feels great on wrist.
> View attachment 7831850


----------



## turbojoly

Very nice and classy! Love the crown and details



TOPAZ said:


> My watch-of-the-week - a "Nostalgia" by ZENO:
> 
> View attachment 7183602
> 
> 
> All the best, Michael


----------



## turbojoly

Great looking watch. Very nice.



timetrial-pro said:


> Love this zulu band on my Lum-Tec.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## wtma

Sturmanskie Open Space 24h (bronze dial).


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## Ruggs

Bernhardt


----------



## Afka

Rainer Nienaber King Size Twenty4


----------



## Sixracer

Glycine Airman SST just back from a service!


----------



## Croatan128

Nice dial; tough find.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## rolloberserk

Today it's time for one of my smallest.POLJOT INTERNATIONAL POLAR BEAR


----------



## wtma




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DietersRover

chris01 said:


> Keeping it simple: Botta Design UNO 24


I know this is a old thread, but I love this!


----------



## josiahg52

DietersRover said:


> I know this is a old thread, but I love this!


It's an old thread but it's not dead!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Not wearing it today, but this is the latest addition to my 24hr watch sub-collection.


----------



## saveit30

just off the wrist in the box


----------



## gradient

Woot!


----------



## wtma




----------



## saveit30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Recon, Luminox Recon....on Bond NATO and some Boots because well, Texas!


----------



## Tom V.

So tell me about this watch. I am looking to add one more interesting watch to the collection. This is on the radar. I know it is a large watch. Would love your thoughts on it

Thanks!
Tom V.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## saltddirk

Mercedes 24H


----------



## DietersRover

I'm not sure why these types of watches are 24 hour? Not your fault, just asking? The bezel has 24 hour on the 12 but that's it. 22 hours should be over 10, 18 over 6, 15 over 3, etc etc. I'm just asking if someone can help me understand.


----------



## saltddirk

DietersRover said:


> I'm not sure why these types of watches are 24 hour? Not your fault, just asking? The bezel has 24 hour on the 12 but that's it. 22 hours should be over 10, 18 over 6, 15 over 3, etc etc. I'm just asking if someone can help me understand.


going to tread lightly here.
A 24H watch has the main hour hand going round the dial once a day, every thing else is IMO a GMT watch.
However where is the line:

pure:









seen from this side: Pure









but from this side?









This one uses the same movement, I still class it as 24H, but opinions may differ and are défendable:









whereas this one is not in my 24H box









nor is this









and then you have these: the definition sticks but you'll hardly ever see them here:









But we like all kinds of nice watches.


Dirk

Sorry again for the duplicated -non scaled picture at the end of this post, this is the second time this is happening to me and I have no idea on how to delete it...


----------



## DietersRover

Thanks, I do understand a true 24 hour watch. I just not sure why watches that say they are 24 hour really are not. Anyone with a 12 hour watch can tell the time in 24 hours, so why put a bezel on a watch, where the 22 mark is over the 11, and 18 next to the 9.


----------



## saltddirk

Not sure if I follow you here,
If you are referring to let say my junkers watch then the 18 etc are the indexes for the red arrow pointer, same with the watches in the previous posts. But maybe I misunderstand your question.
Sometimes the watchmakers take a lot of liberties with what they put on the bezel and dial. I have come across a digital watch with a dive bezel, but without hands to point at it, what's the point... ?)

dirk


----------



## linuxs

jaketdelaney said:


> Hello, unique watch lovers! I posted on here a few months ago about our own line of 24-hour watches soon to be coming out and got some great feedback. Well, we have now launched and are taking pre-orders through Kickstarter. Check out our campaign (Jacopo Dondi 24-hour Watches) if you get a moment and keep up the great posts!
> 
> View attachment 8679986
> View attachment 8679994


very nice, is available a version with 24 on top?


----------



## saltddirk

Mercedes 24H

Quick question, anyone got info on a 24 h watch called " Lynne stuart" which possibly was made by Muralt Watch (name mentioned on the inside of the case back) while the movement is marked with military supply Cy and 17 jewels


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman 1953


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Still can't believe this is a Timex...how can you go wrong at $65 on Amazon?!?!?


----------



## linuxs

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My only 24 hour.


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi!

Today i'm wearing my Lum-Tec B4...


----------



## montres




----------



## Watchbreath

Didn't know that Tourneau had a 24.


montres said:


> View attachment 9045914


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta UNO 24


----------



## e29ville

Normally I do not wear un












modded watches, even less branded. This one will be lefty modded as soon as I set my mind to it.


----------



## elsoldemayo

My latest 24Hr addition, a Vostok Amphibia.


----------



## shock6906

elsoldemayo said:


> My latest 24Hr addition, a Vostok Amphibia.
> 
> View attachment 9130434


How do you like the size of it? It says it's a 39mm, which gets me a little bit concerned about being too small.


----------



## elsoldemayo

shock6906 said:


> How do you like the size of it? It says it's a 39mm, which gets me a little bit concerned about being too small.


It's the same as any other Vostok so fits my 15cm wrists fine. But then again I'm used to older Russian/soviet watches so 39mm is quite large by those standards. If you're into huge watches it may not be for you however for $120 or thereabouts shipped how far wrong can you go


----------



## shock6906

elsoldemayo said:


> It's the same as any other Vostok so fits my 15cm wrists fine. But then again I'm used to older Russian/soviet watches so 39mm is quite large by those standards. If you're into huge watches it may not be for you however for $120 or thereabouts shipped how far wrong can you go


Well, it's not that I'm into huge watches. Most of mine are in the ~40mm range, but I've got the 24 hour Hamilton chrono that, while measuring between 39 and 40 mm, wears very small on my wrist compared to my Fortis. I've got a Raketa that's 40mm that also seems a bit on the small side, but I think that's because the lugs are pretty short. These don't look much bigger.

I do like the looks, though. Vaguely reminiscent of the Seiko FFF mod that looks so nice. I wanted one of those for a while but I'm really trying to stick with 24 hour watches. Their relative scarcity versus 12 hour designs keeps my watch buying down!


----------



## elsoldemayo

shock6906 said:


> Well, it's not that I'm into huge watches. Most of mine are in the ~40mm range, but I've got the 24 hour Hamilton chrono that, while measuring between 39 and 40 mm, wears very small on my wrist compared to my Fortis. I've got a Raketa that's 40mm that also seems a bit on the small side, but I think that's because the lugs are pretty short. These don't look much bigger.
> 
> I do like the looks, though. Vaguely reminiscent of the Seiko FFF mod that looks so nice. I wanted one of those for a while but I'm really trying to stick with 24 hour watches. Their relative scarcity versus 12 hour designs keeps my watch buying down!


Because the bezel is the same colour as the dial and reaches right to the edge of the case these wear pretty big. Also, as they are an SE model Meranom usually don't have them in huge quantities so if you decide it isn't for you it would be very easily flipped in a few months for about the same as you paid.


----------



## horolicious

Dedicated to those who like 24 on top.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

I like that cork strap. I *really* lusted after the Guinand Flying Officer until I realized it was only 36mm. Way too small for me. 

Today's choice is the Sheffield AM/PM. Man, I really like this watch.


----------



## raheelc

My first 24-hour watch:


----------



## O2AFAC67

This quite small one attached to the larger piece. This kit used to be mine but now it belongs to my sweet Lady. Looks better on her of course... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## alex-w

Dual 24h time in an elegant package. If only it had "12" on top...


----------



## linuxs

new arrival









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Raketa "50 years in space", sold out limited version.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

alex-w said:


> Dual 24h time in an elegant package. If only it had "12" on top...


I really like that watch. If you decide the 24 on top is just too much for you to bear anymore, send me a PM and a price.


----------



## saltddirk

Wancher


----------



## TOPAZ

The watch for today - an UMNIASHOV Subterrene:









Oops ... the date wasn't adjusted :-s


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## TOPAZ

Today is the day of the big one:









manufacturer: an unkown company in russia
dial: bright like a torch in the night ;-)
diameter: 60mm (incl. crown)


----------



## Catterick

Rocking my new Sturmanskie Traveller. Really enjoying this watch so far.










Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj898

After getting rid of all my 24H watches this is the only one I've kept. ^^










Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## Afka

Today is equinox. Yes watch has special dial pattern for this day.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I knew it that a green strap would do good for my Sturmanskie Open Space.


----------



## saltddirk

Afka said:


> Today is equinox. Yes watch has special dial pattern for this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I raise you his ancestor, the Sky Solunar


----------



## gradient

Terrible picture but damn this is a cool watch.


----------



## saltddirk

new arrival,
BNIB ... very pleased. Not terribly lisible without my glasses









Loving it...
D


----------



## linuxs

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Vintage dress Vetta


----------



## lightspire




----------



## sltrv

My first 24h watch. Hope more will follow.








I think the legibility on the other model is much better:







But I just didn't like the roughly cut date window so I decided to go with the no-date model.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








my watch-of-the-week ...


----------



## Afka

Basilika Polar Bear


----------



## lightspire




----------



## TOPAZ

an unique watch build by the German watchmaker Rainer Nienaber:









cheers, Michael


----------



## Afka

TOPAZ said:


> an unique watch build by the German watchmaker Rainer Nienaber:
> 
> cheers, Michael


Congratulations, Michael! Something very special. Please can you say some words about it. I never saw this watch in Nienaber offerings.


----------



## elsoldemayo

My most recent addition to my 24hr collection.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Actually yesterday afternoon on the way to a wedding rehearsal dinner. Quick cell phone cam shot of the Crosswind and its little 24H brother... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## gradient

420 Bracelet from Meranom arrived. I actually like it on the nato strap better but this goes with the suit and tie a heckuva lot better!


----------



## SEARZ

awesome!


----------



## TOPAZ

This morning I found a watch which I thought I had lost:









Nice weekend, Michael


----------



## Dask

Today and last few months.
My Bathyscaph (Батискаф) - modification Komahdirskie (Командирские) K-35 wristwatch.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

For 10 years I just had one 24 hour watch, this one arrived yesterday. Now I have 2.


----------



## Watchbreath

Gonna wear my Aviator the rest of this week for the Missileers Reunion in Omaha.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Watchbreath said:


> Gonna wear my Aviator the rest of this week for the Missileers Reunion in Omaha.


Pics please?


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist:

a "KingSize 24h" made by Rainer Nienaber, a watchmaker in Bünde (a small town in Westphalia - Germany).

#40/40 - the last produced example...









all the best, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

today a BOTTA monohand:









@all: have a nice Weekend !

Michael


----------



## gradient

Sturmanskie Open Space, still my favourite watch of my small collection.


----------



## TOPAZ

today: the new NOWATCH ***** Turo (CM2-3111)









Not easy to read the time ...

@all: have a nice day, Michael

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Another day - another watch ...
a Vostok Komandirskie 24h (modified):









It came with a nice looking metal strap.
But "nice looking" does not mean comfortable wearing.
I think I will fix a red/blue ZULU.

Michael

*addition* the modified Vostok Komandirskie 24h with a NATO strap:


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa Antartica today. Hard to find these without severe fading on the dial. This one is starting to go around the indices.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## shock6906

Diggin' the black and white Hamilton chrono. I was wearing my white/yellow yesterday.


----------



## Krogerfoot

Delighted to get this beat-up Raketa working again. Having the odd numbers on the dial makes it a little hard to read the minutes properly. I'm living on Якутск Time.









The 24-hour Raketa was salvaged with a click wheel and spring from the frankenwatch Raketa with the green face on the right.


----------



## gradient

Krogerfoot said:


> Delighted to get this beat-up Raketa working again. Having the odd numbers on the dial makes it a little hard to read the minutes properly. I'm living on Якутск Time.
> 
> View attachment 9775498
> 
> 
> The 24-hour Raketa was salvaged with a click wheel and spring from the frankenwatch Raketa with the green face on the right.
> 
> View attachment 9775514


What is the watch in the middle?


----------



## shock6906

gradient said:


> What is the watch in the middle?


Gallet chronograph. Same design as the Guinand Flying Officer.


----------



## Krogerfoot

Yes, I would love to know more about the Gallet chronograph. What can anyone tell me about it?


----------



## Krogerfoot

Back from the shop-so far so good.


----------



## Afka

Krogerfoot said:


> Yes, I would love to know more about the Gallet chronograph. What can anyone tell me about it?


Your chronograph is probably from 1976. See Gallet 1976.

Best general source about Gallet chronographs is Gallet World.


----------



## Krogerfoot

Thanks, Afka, for that information.


----------



## DragonDan

I would think that black-dialed Gallet is older than 1976. With that said, the case looks identical to watches produced in the mid-1970's, when other Gallet watches moved to the "hands in G" logo. Maybe this was a newer model using up existing stock?

Here's mine, very similar in design. I'm pretty sure I've posted this before here in 24-hour land. Houses the Excelsior Park EP4-68. This model is from the mid-to-late 1960's.


----------



## Krogerfoot

DragonDan said:


> Here's mine, very similar in design. I'm pretty sure I've posted this before here in 24-hour land. Houses the Excelsior Park EP4-68. This model is from the mid-to-late 1960's.


That is an extremely handsome watch.


----------



## linuxs

Arrived today









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko Premier SSA216


----------



## elsoldemayo

Amphibia!


----------



## Afka

Glycine Airman Double D24


----------



## gradient




----------



## tylehman

my new Airman 18


----------



## nnawas




----------



## ABM001

*An old standby:*


----------



## James Haury

Today I am wearing a Raketa ARCTICA?-I never wear it but decided to do so today-






with practice it gets easier to read.One problem I have is the caseback is loose.So I keep the back snug against a bund style strap.-here is a link for a documentary on camp century I would like a documentary on the Soviet Polar presence but don't know if one even exists .--No snug(backwards) are shown.-


----------



## horolicious




----------



## elsoldemayo

24Hr Komandirskie


----------



## Cigarbob




----------



## horolicious




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## dj898

Just arrived yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

*Another wonderful day to enjoy the Pepsi:*


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: What 24 Hours Watch Are You Wearing Today? Seiko ProspeX SUN059*

Seiko ProspeX today.


----------



## elsoldemayo

My latest 24hr watch is this vintage Raketa.


----------



## fred.mk67

For today


----------



## fred.mk67

Oris blue eagle


----------



## westNE

I'm posting this everywhere today as it's my first day with my first Grail as well as my first 24 hour watch...








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

Does this count? (subdial at 6 oclock registers 24 hours).


----------



## fred.mk67

Association horlogère d'Alsace


----------



## fred.mk67

Hamilton chrono


----------



## shock6906

fred.mk67 said:


> Hamilton chrono


 I was wearing mine today too.


----------



## fred.mk67

Early bird on Monday


----------



## ABM001

*Joining his older brother:*


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Sri

World traveller...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fred.mk67

Glycine D24 for today since I ´m starting a project with 3 time zones


----------



## fred.mk67

Raketa


----------



## N8G

Cross post from the bargains thread where I first learned of the Airman - 
Inaugural wearing of the Glycine Airman Base 22 today. The movement is very smooth and I think the watch is finished very well. Still getting used to reading the time though, but that is ok because it lets me look at the watch for longer. I like that it is different than anything else I own. Makes it interesting. Very nice piece for what I paid.


----------



## fred.mk67

Sicura jumping hours


----------



## ABM001

*Older brother (#1003):*


----------



## TOPAZ

The watch-of-the-week:









@all: have a nice weekend... Michael


----------



## fred.mk67

René Barton (french name but Chinese movement)


----------



## Cigarbob

Glycine DC-4.


----------



## fred.mk67

Italian style today ... this watch is so nice


----------



## KP-99

Gallet chronograph with 24 hours dial:

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## fred.mk67

This is a very nice one !!!



KP-99 said:


> Gallet chronograph with 24 hours dial:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10230650&d=1481896669"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10230666&d=1482013467"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Best regards,
> Peter


----------



## fred.mk67

Old Elgin (NOS)


----------



## heb

AirNautic manual wind. Purchased it 7 or 8 years ago but never wore it because of poor timekeeping. Recently had it serviced and from static tests it seems to be ok now.

(Not my picture)

heb


----------



## arejay101




----------



## fred.mk67

Eurastyle (mechanic) - design close to sheffield!


----------



## watchdoc..




----------



## TOPAZ

Today ... a BREITLING "Chron-o-Matic":









And like always: with a wrong date !

mfG. Michael


----------



## fred.mk67

Very nice one ! On my side I have still not decide to hunt a chronomatic or a cosmonaute ...


TOPAZ said:


> Today ... a BREITLING "Chron


----------



## fred.mk67

Restored Tissot sea star PR516


----------



## fred.mk67

Military Bulova


----------



## fred.mk67

Sheffield today


----------



## fred.mk67

Just arrived - want to share how happy I am ))


----------



## horolicious

#allyouneedisonehand


----------



## TOPAZ

This one arrived yesterday:









@all: merry x-mas & a happy new year !!









;-)


----------



## fred.mk67

Wish you all wonderful holidays !


----------



## sltrv

TOPAZ said:


> This one arrived yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 10283514
> 
> 
> @all: merry x-mas & a happy new year !!
> 
> View attachment 10283522
> 
> 
> ;-)


Nice watch! IMHO they should have put an "XXIV" instead of "0" just because zero doesn't exist in the roman numeral system (or maybe they did it on purpose, as a quirk?)


----------



## sltrv

El cheapo, no-name watch with mystery seconds dial


----------



## TOPAZ

sltrv said:


> Nice watch! IMHO they should have put an "XXIV" instead of "0" just because zero doesn't exist in the roman numeral system (or maybe they did it on purpose, as a quirk?)


On the dial of the original "Greenwich Royal Observatory Shepherd Gate Clock" marks a zero the witching hour ...

;-)


----------



## sltrv

TOPAZ said:


> On the dial of the original "Greenwich Royal Observatory Shepherd Gate Clock" marks a zero the witching hour ...
> 
> ;-)


Oh I see  now it makes sense


----------



## peagreen

NORVASC is a drug for treating hypertension. I would definitely want that to "work around the clock".


----------



## ABM001

*Merry Christmas Eve:*


----------



## daveolson5

It's in a case so not wearing, but it is a Breitling 24 hour dial from about 1988.


----------



## francis 24/24

Obviously, Santa checked his mail.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko Velatura


----------



## shock6906

fred.mk67 said:


> Sheffield today


 <3 Mine I think is my favorite of my 24 hour watches to look at.


----------



## blakkflame

......"classic" Cosmonaute, but on Mesh bracelet !!


----------



## calcisme

View attachment 10364338


Sturmanskie Traveller


----------



## Afka

January 1st - Glycine SST.


----------



## Afka

Today I got some replacement batteries and thereafter I changed battery and resetted this complicated watch - *Seiko 8M18-9000*. It took half an hour to do everything in a right order and finally remember how it goes.
Very nice and original dress watch. Dual display - you can switch hour hand into 24h or 12h mode, as you like.

Another success - today (after finished messing with watch) I bought from bay *original* user manual to this watch! Read more about this watch https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/seiko-dual-12h-24h-mode-original-quartz-model-8m18-9000-a-797554.html


----------



## Cigarbob

Glycine Airman number 1.


----------



## TOPAZ

a KEMMNER 24h (#100/100):
.







.
@all: have a nice day !!
.
;-)


----------



## arogle1stus

WOW! all you 24 hour watch owning guys.
Luv em all. I had a Hamilton pocket watch once with a 24 hr
Montgomery dial. Liked it too.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ABM001

*Another great day to enjoy my new favorite:*


----------



## ayem-bee




----------



## fred.mk67

Vostok amphibia today


----------



## fred.mk67

Very nice one !!!!



TOPAZ said:


> a KEMMNER 24h (#100/100):
> .
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10457298&d=1483968810"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> .
> @all: have a nice day !!
> .


----------



## Junior29

My first 24-hour. I have had my eye on this one for a long time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LightDot

It's a nice anniversary Seiko, but not a 24h watch...


----------



## NYSCOTTY

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LightDot

NYSCOTTY said:


> Look @ the dial again.


Look closely at the dial of the watch just above yours, the Glycine Airman, compare and try to understand the difference. The hour hand on a 24h watch does not make two full circles per day, just a single one. While numbered hours on yours go from 14 to 24, the numbers on a 24h watch go from 1 to 24 (or let's say from 2 to 24 if a 2h increment is used, like on yours).

Seiko has never produced a true 24 hour watch that I know of. They do have models with the additional 24h complications, like for example those with a 4r37 movement recently, but the main dial has always been a standard 12h one.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

X


----------



## LightDot

Ha! Once you find yourself trapped in a Soviet era submarine 2000m below the surface with all the ship chronometers broken, hunted by a pack of starved teenage zombie girls in the complete darkness and you manage to escape straight to the North pole in the height of the winter night, followed by a radiation seeking Godzilla missing a Seiko in her collection... Well... then, then you'll wish you had gotten yourself a true 24h watch!
.
.

:-d

OK, seriously, it's a nice watch and wear it good health.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

X


----------



## francis 24/24

LightDot said:


> Seiko has never produced a true 24 hour watch that I know of. They do have models with the additional 24h complications, like for example those with a 4r37 movement recently, but the main dial has always been a standard 12h one.


Actually they did produce a true 24 hour watch long ago. The "Levante". A search on that name brings some threads.
For instance :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/seiko-levante-quartz-3525298.html?highlight=levante


----------



## francis 24/24

NYSCOTTY said:


> Doesn't matter. Still qualifies as a 24 hr. watch.


No way. The hour hand of a 24 hr watch makes only ONE turn per day. Nothing to do with carrying the number 24, although most of them do. Some have 00, others a mark between 23 and 1.
Hundreds of posts testify.


----------



## gradient

NYSCOTTY said:


> Doesn't matter. Still qualifies as a 24 hr. watch.


You will find that 99.999% of this forum disagrees with you on that.

Most would say that GMT watches don't even qualify, let alone standard 12 hour movement watches that happen to have a 13--24 printed on them.


----------



## Proenski

My Sturmanskie


----------



## NYSCOTTY

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## gradient

Proenski said:


> My Sturmanskie
> 
> View attachment 10604850


Looks good on that strap, I may have to try that with mine.


----------



## fred.mk67

I strongly agree 

And I'm sure that you will find a GMT forum, if not it's then your chance to initiate a discussion on it !!!



gradient said:


> NYSCOTTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. Still qualifies as a 24 hr. watch.
> 
> 
> 
> You will find that 99.999% of this forum disagrees with you on that.
> 
> Most would say that GMT watches don't even qualify, let alone standard 12 hour movement watches that happen to have a 13--24 printed on them.
Click to expand...


----------



## fred.mk67

From Association Horlogère d'Alsace


----------



## TOPAZ

.
this week: my modified VOSTOK ...









@all: have a nice day !
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.

today: my second modified VOSTOK ...









@all: have a nice day !
;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

A very small one again...


----------



## fred.mk67

Olympus dut design close to Pedro izquiero


----------



## myke

Greenwich Time gate


----------



## wtma




----------



## wtma




----------



## fred.mk67

Recently arrived  reliance by croton


----------



## TOPAZ

Today - the *EQUA* from A.Shorokhoff:


----------



## gabe120




----------



## fred.mk67

Dogi Caboto


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Vostok K35 dual time mod


----------



## calcisme

fred.mk67 said:


> Recently arrived  reliance by croton


I have one like this. I haven't seen many others out there.


----------



## calcisme

wtma said:


>


The DC-4 is a striking watch.


----------



## wtma

calcisme said:


> The DC-4 is a striking watch.


It is.


----------



## TOPAZ

today: a CHRONOMATIC









BIG & impressive ...


----------



## Krogerfoot

1950s Glycine Airman


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## TOPAZ

it is small
it is ugly
it is a watch:








.
I forgot: this "time machine" is reliable as a Russian tractor ...
.
@all: have a nice weekend !
;-)


----------



## Gopher

Fortis Flieger, my favorite.


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman SST Chrono


----------



## base2

New strap on the new 24h!


----------



## gradient

Doesn't count but more and more I...


----------



## TOPAZ

Made by TRIUMPH:









A cheap and reliable watch. I like the dial ...
;-)


----------



## fred.mk67

Today : old superior ... just arrived in the mail


----------



## gradient

fred.mk67 said:


> Today : old superior ... just arrived in the mail


Whoa, that is a fantastic look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001




----------



## TOPAZ

fred.mk67 said:


> Today : old superior ... just arrived in the mail


Great watch !
Congrats !!
;-)


----------



## tg42




----------



## DavidUK

Vostok Komandirskie K35

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Cigarbob




----------



## TOPAZ

today on the wrist: a WUNDR mono-hand...







Do you remember ?
It has been a Kickstarter project initiated by a group of German designers.

have a nice day, Michael


----------



## Malakim




----------



## TOPAZ

This one was delivered yesterday: a ZENO Pilot









movement: ETA 2893-2
diameter: 42 mm

@all: have a nice day, Michael


----------



## base2

Digging this strap I got for $10


----------



## raheelc

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman DC-4


----------



## vandit




----------



## TOPAZ

Today it`s a H3 TACTICAL:









all the best: Michael
:roll:


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Cigarbob




----------



## crhempel

1968 Glycine Airman Special


----------



## Krogerfoot




----------



## Gregc

Been on the wrist all week~


----------



## Cigarbob

SST-12 purist.


----------



## Barry S

DC-4 Purist:









Swapped out the NATO for this ColaReb:


----------



## tylehman

Barry S said:


> DC-4 Purist:


how well does the lume hold up on the DC-4? on my airman 18 i can't see any of the pips within an hour at night. however on my combat 7 that has lumed numbers more like this i can easily read it all night.


----------



## Barry S

tylehman said:


> how well does the lume hold up on the DC-4? on my airman 18 i can't see any of the pips within an hour at night. however on my combat 7 that has lumed numbers more like this i can easily read it all night.


I haven't really tested it but in wearing it I've found that, through normal exposure to light, the lume is quite effective when I find myself in the dark.

As you might have guessed, this photo was taken immediately after charging for a few seconds with an LED light.


----------



## Barry S

Trying the DC-4 with this Hadley Roma "Luminox Style" strap today:


----------



## gradient




----------



## lightspire




----------



## tylehman

got a new polished stainless steel bracelet from Watchgecko.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## A2MI

Very nice, first time I've seen Roman numerals used like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## TOPAZ

.
I am back ... with an Early Bird made by AirNautic:
.







.
@all: have a nice day, Michael
.
:roll:


----------



## Barry S

Base 22 GA


----------



## gradient

Amphibia time!


----------



## Colderamstel

Airman 18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S




----------



## Ivo P

Seems I am not gonna surprise you


----------



## leograye

Here's my lot. Glycine Airman 17, Momentum Vortech and Squale 1545 Ceramic.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist:









@all: have a nice day !


----------



## TOPAZ

*.
An other day, an other watch - a "O&W COMPUTER":









@all: have a nice day and a wonderful weekend !

Michael*


----------



## linuxs

Komandirskie k 35









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## Sofreto

.


----------



## Sofreto

TOPAZ said:


> Made by TRIUMPH:
> 
> View attachment 10970586
> 
> 
> A cheap and reliable watch. I like the dial ...
> ;-)


Nice watch....where did you pick it up?


----------



## Huttfuzz

OG









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Another 24Hr Vostok added to the collection this week.


----------



## dattiljs

Navitimer World with custom SNPR strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn

elsoldemayo said:


> Another 24Hr Vostok added to the collection this week.
> 
> View attachment 11667666


I used to have one of those, sadly I let it go. Quite unique appearance.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vandit




----------



## Bill110

I LOVE the cork band! Is it sturdy? I'm guessing it is a thin veneer over something far more rugged. I've never seen one before. Where can I get one?


----------



## Bill110

horolicious said:


> Dedicated to those who like 24 on top.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


I LOVE the cork band! Is it sturdy? I'm guessing it is a thin veneer over something far more rugged. I've never seen one before. Where can I get one?


----------



## TOPAZ

x








Today on the wrist: a VOSTOK (or BOCTOK).

@all: *have a nice weekend !
*
Michael


----------



## Bill110

TOPAZ said:


> it is small
> it is ugly
> it is a watch:
> 
> View attachment 10824562
> 
> .
> I forgot: this "time machine" is reliable as a Russian tractor ...
> .
> @all: have a nice weekend !
> ;-)


I don't think it's ugly, I think it's way cool, in an modern art sort of sense! Not a good watch to note the proper minute, but a helluva piece for hangin' with buds or at the right kind of party!


----------



## Barry S

Airman Vintage 1953 LE yesterday,










And Base 22 GA today.


----------



## jward451

Rolex Explorer II w/polar white face....a grail obtained


----------



## robertorolfo

This place turned me on to Vostoks, and this is the result:


----------



## Barry S

With the hot weather, I tried out a perlon for the first time on the DC-4. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## vandit




----------



## Scaglietti

It's Vostok 24-h Kommandirskie day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fancywatchz

Oh yeah!! Brand new! I can finally contribute to the thread!


----------



## ac7ss

Just arrived today:








Raketa 2609HA movement.


----------



## Barry S

From yesterday, my newly arrived SST-12


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Vintage rolex gmt-master. Pics forthcoming!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Vintage rolex gmt-master. Pics forthcoming!


----------



## ImranD

Gregc said:


> Been on the wrist all week~


Hi Greg,

At 39MM, does it feel a tad small?

Thanks.


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bill110

Just finishing up the evening!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Airman 18 purist newly arrived in Scotland from Jomashop. Delighted


----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator


----------



## vandit




----------



## Steve24h

Just got My First Glycine! (But hopefully not my last  )


----------



## r-gordon-7

My new Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE - arrived yesterday, wearing it today...


----------



## Bill110

I'm so jealous of all you new Glycine owners! I can't wait to join that club, but I have to sell some things first.


----------



## USS_Serapis

r-gordon-7 said:


> My new Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE - arrived yesterday, wearing it today...
> 
> View attachment 12048946


I really like that watch... got any more pics??


----------



## Colderamstel

Although recently my Suunto Ambit3 has been getting a lot of wrist time for pragmatic reasons. I received a new strap for the Airman 18 today... Really digging its retro vibe and feel on the watch and strap combo!


----------



## traczu

Airman day


----------



## r-gordon-7

USS_Serapis said:


> I really like that watch... got any more pics??


Sure, here are a few more, taken the day before...


----------



## TOPAZ

Out of the box directly on the wrist - a RAKETA SEAMAN:









Thanks AFKA !

@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman DC-4


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vintage Raketa 24Hr


----------



## linuxs

Komandirskie k 35









Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101

SUN 019 Seiko


----------



## jpaciolla

I really like this watch, I have found the GTG website but it does not contain any size specs about the piece. Can you tell me the

Case Diameter, Length, Height

Thanks in advance


----------



## ConSeanery

Raketa 24hr


----------



## Steve24h

Latest addition as of this week - Thanks to fellow board member PJR!


----------



## gradient

Sturmanskie Traveller, my daily wear.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Cool looking watch! Love the hands!



Steve24h said:


> View attachment 12199090
> 
> Latest addition as of this week - Thanks to fellow board member PJR!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## traczu




----------



## armanh

Franken Raketa 24 hours


----------



## TerryMD

my Svalbard Polar Aviation BA19


----------



## c0sin

Fresh from the ship: my new Enzo Bellini. I have came across the brand looking through this very thread, so thank you all watch maniacs, for making this tiny hole in my budget  
This is a helluva watch for 82 Euros (on eBay): automatic hackable caliber, hand winding. Nice!


----------



## technoweil

Google image search is failing me. Could I get a name for this Breitling Beauty?


----------



## calcisme

technoweil said:


> Google image search is failing me. Could I get a name for this Breitling Beauty?


You don't seem to have attached an image.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0sin

Newest arrival to my stable: Polarnie (Полярные) by Raketa in Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Genuine 2623h caliber (could be 2609HA - need to check what's under the hood), 19 jewels. 
Pretty cool!


----------



## technoweil

O2AFAC67 said:


>


sorry, meant to quote the pic and missed it. What model is this one?


----------



## Steve24h

Got a new nato strap for my H3 - Matching Color Scheme


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie Traveller!


----------



## jimmytamp

Just got my Komandirskie 24h dial last night..bought it from Meranom...love it!!









Cheers,


----------



## gradient

Amphibia!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs

I have given up on correcting the date









Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman

Tomorrow (Sunday):


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Guinand Flying Officer. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa.


----------



## gradient

motzbueddel said:


> Evening switch to the Guinand Flying Officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


This watch is sexy as hell.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit




----------



## calcisme

vandit said:


>


What strap do you have it on? I like the combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a TRIAS Camouflage









A cheap (but reliable) Chinese watch - hard to find in Germany.

best regards, Michael
:roll:


----------



## vandit

calcisme said:


> What strap do you have it on? I like the combination.


thanks
it's FXR Straps handmade


----------



## ImranD

Airman 18!


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist:









BIG, heavy and like a torch (the complete dial lightens the night).
A Russian tractor.

best regards, Michael
:roll:


----------



## motzbueddel

Just love my Guinand Flying Officer. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Manual with swan neck









More pics on the


----------



## TOPAZ

Today I wear a BREITLING CHRONOMATIC:









best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## traczu

Base 22


----------



## ImranD

Airman SST 12!


----------



## horolicious

Ricoh suave









More pics on the


----------



## linuxs

Komandirskie k35









Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a black UMNYASHOV SubTerrene:









CU, Michael
;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta - UNO 24


----------



## O2AFAC67

technoweil said:


> sorry, meant to quote the pic and missed it. What model is this one?[/QUOTENP. NP. It is the UTC module for the Breitling Chronomat Crosswind. Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a slate grey UTC module for my (now Bette's) Chronomat Evolution...


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie Open Space


----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator.


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vandit




----------



## horolicious

There are few GMT watches whose hands can be moved forward and backwards without damaging gears. This is one of them









More pics on the


----------



## wtma




----------



## Proenski

For me too the Sturmanskie


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

Glycine Airman 17 Purist for today...😎


----------



## noregrets




----------



## l3wy

Zeno today... For now anyway


----------



## l3wy

Love this chronograph.. someday I need to get it re-lumed, the tritium in it is basically dead.


----------



## Steve24h

l3wy said:


> Love this chronograph.. someday I need to get it re-lumed, the tritium in it is basically dead.


Or sell it to a fellow 24 hour watch enthusiast.....


----------



## l3wy

Steve24h said:


> Or sell it to a fellow 24 hour watch enthusiast.....


Hahahah.. no 

I've seen them go up for sale a few times.. mostly the white dial versions.. I think only the black dial once (and it was out of my price range). What I'd love to get is one of those Guinand Flying Officer's... but still wouldn't sell this one


----------



## G550driver

I haven't seen seen one of these posted here...


----------



## l3wy

G550driver said:


> I haven't seen seen one of these posted here...


That's pretty....


----------



## l3wy

I've bought a bunch of Glycine watches in the last few months... Really like the rubberized bezel and crowns on this one, although I'm still a little concerned about how they'll hold up over time.


----------



## l3wy

I'd been afraid of spamming my instagram account with pictures of all my watches.. for fear of my extended family deciding that I've got a watch problem (I can quit any time I want....) ... so now that I'm hitting the forum again.. I'll spam them here 

Today wearing my Hamilton


----------



## Barry S

l3wy said:


> I'd been afraid of spamming my instagram account with pictures of all my watches.. for fear of my extended family deciding that I've got a watch problem (I can quit any time I want....) ... so now that I'm hitting the forum again.. I'll spam them here
> 
> Today wearing my Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 12488131


That is absolutely beautiful! Please, tell me more about that watch.

And spam away!


----------



## l3wy

Barry S said:


> That is absolutely beautiful! Please, tell me more about that watch.
> 
> And spam away!


Best overall description is from Afka -> https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/hamil...-you-never-wear-your-life-aww-7-a-833696.html

I'd have to go back through my ebay history to remember where I got this one from, I think it was Italy though, possibly Germany. Another watch that used tritium paint, so the lume doesn't shine anymore. I'd like to get it re-lumed, but I'm nervous about it. I really love the skinny steel bezel with it's coin edge. The watch face feels larger than it is. Really an excellent watch, and I'm lucky I had help tracking one down.

--
Marshall


----------



## coelacanth

Wearing Guinand Flying Officer (1960s original).


----------



## WatchHoliday

Same as yesterday


----------



## Barry S

l3wy said:


> Best overall description is from Afka -> https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/hamil...-you-never-wear-your-life-aww-7-a-833696.html
> 
> I'd have to go back through my ebay history to remember where I got this one from, I think it was Italy though, possibly Germany. Another watch that used tritium paint, so the lume doesn't shine anymore. I'd like to get it re-lumed, but I'm nervous about it. I really love the skinny steel bezel with it's coin edge. The watch face feels larger than it is. Really an excellent watch, and I'm lucky I had help tracking one down.
> 
> --
> Marshall


Thanks Marshall. It's time for me to start tracking one down. This is the first vintage watch that I felt I just had to have.

As great as it would be re-lumed, I'd have a hard time messing with that beautiful dial also.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta - UNO 24


----------



## jimmytamp

l3wy said:


> I'd been afraid of spamming my instagram account with pictures of all my watches.. for fear of my extended family deciding that I've got a watch problem (I can quit any time I want....) ... so now that I'm hitting the forum again.. I'll spam them here
> 
> Today wearing my Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 12488131


let's your "spam" coming...😂👍👍👍


----------



## jimmytamp

On my wrist today morning...😎


----------



## wtma

Going with one of my Airman's


----------



## l3wy

Running a couple of days behind...

First the AirNautic


----------



## l3wy

Then this clock  .. the Amazon deal is a good one.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

And today my Zeno... Big watch, but very clear and easy to read.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S

l3wy said:


> Then this clock  .. the Amazon deal is a good one.


Mine just arrived. Can't wait to open it - and find a place for it!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

wtma said:


> Going with one of my Airman's


Nice purist👍


----------



## Barry S

Love the new clock.


----------



## Barry S

And on the wrist today, my DC-4 on Lakehouse Leather.


----------



## l3wy

With the Glycine price drops, I picked up a few more watches than intended...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: H3 Tactical









Ooops ... date not adjusted.
:-|

cu, Michael


----------



## Afka

It's Friday night ... Automatically Slow.


----------



## Barry S

Base 22 GA today


----------



## peagreen

I love the blur on the pendulum. Nice long shutter time. I like the clock, but would like it more if they had a high noon option.


----------



## elsoldemayo

24Hr Komandirskie.


----------



## l3wy

O&W Early Bird


----------



## Snaggletooth

TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today: H3 Tactical
> 
> View attachment 12507897
> 
> 
> Ooops ... date not adjusted.
> :-|
> 
> cu, Michael


Any chance of a lume shot?


----------



## Barry S

peagreen said:


> I love the blur on the pendulum. Nice long shutter time. I like the clock, but would like it more if they had a high noon option.


I wish I could take credit for photographic genius but they're just iPhone photos. 

As for me, 24 (or 0) at the top is the only way that makes sense. I have no trouble switching between my 12-hour and 24-hour watches. But I don't think I could handle an "upside down" 24!


----------



## l3wy

Barry S said:


> I wish I could take credit for photographic genius but they're just iPhone photos.
> 
> As for me, 24 (or 0) at the top is the only way that makes sense. I have no trouble switching between my 12-hour and 24-hour watches. But I don't think I could handle an "upside down" 24!


I go back and forth between 12 and 24/0 on top pretty easily for the most part. But if I've only been wearing 24 hour watches for a while going to a 12 hour will throw me off in the early morning  I'll be reading the watch as 0600 instead of 0300.

And .. not a watch I own or that I'm wearing.. but I did have my hands on it for a few minutes earlier  .......









The watch is very light and does feel a little plasticy.. here's some more info: Breitling Avenger Hurricane Watch Featuring New Lightweight 'Breitlight' Polymer | aBlogtoWatch

If I had $9k.. I might just buy it (ok, who am I kidding... I'd buy it.. the main criteria to be in my collection is to be 24 hour and to not break my wallet). It's a bit large (my wrist is 7 3/4" .. at 50mm that watch is pushing the top end of what I'd wear). I see them online for between $6k-$7k.. but really that doesn't put it in reach for me either


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman SST Chrono + Toxic Shiznit


----------



## Afka

Humble Hamilton today.


----------



## jimmytamp

Glycine Airman 17 Purist...


----------



## elsoldemayo

Boctok!


----------



## Afka

Very nice Vostok with not so common case. For me this version without bezel is more stylish than most of the Vostok's bezels.


----------



## Afka

Jacques Lemans Regulateur


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa Aviator on NATO strap.







The photo doesn't do justice to the black and white contrast of the face.


----------



## jimmytamp

DC-4 with Manhattan....


----------



## matador02

Here is my 24 hour watch, Seiko Kinetic GMT SUN057.


----------



## ned-ludd

Christopher Ward C900 Worldtimer







Note that the red/GMT hand is on UTC but the airport indicated is SYD.
This is because the two mechanisms are completely separate: the much-lauded Airport and red dot City display are just for a static reminder, completely independent of the local and GMT hands. (I have it on SYD simply to remind me where I am. It's been a busy day.)


----------



## matador02




----------



## ned-ludd

Green Raketa Pilot [franken] on green NATO strap


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airman today.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer today! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ned-ludd

Airnautic Early Bird - full lume face







(To my eyes the hand colours are a day-glo orange but in most photos - including the Ocean7 web site - they appear as canary yellow.)


----------



## ned-ludd

UNO Italia (on a cheap Chinese steel bracelet) for a quiet, sunny Sunday without any commitments.


----------



## Afka

Yantar Submarine 24. Original color palette. Very legible.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## ned-ludd

No-Watch "Tardius" with Engineer's bracelet and ill-fitting curved ends.







I replaced the second hand with a generic red one because the original was too similar to the minute hand and _always_ confused me at a glance.

(This was actually yesterday: the photo was taken as I waited for my train home. So sue me.)


----------



## ned-ludd

No-Watch CL1-1212 "24 Hours" with Engineer's bracelet.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Afka

Today is a day off. Time for a single hand watch.









This is extremely rare Magalex. Only a couple of them produced, less than 20 for sure. Magalex was a Swiss microbrand. 
The watch is big, very big, 47 mm. Inside is Unitas 6497/98. Interesting, you can see the rotating seconds hand at 24. Purpose - to show you that watch is working.


----------



## ned-ludd

No-Watch CL1-1312







I find this watch quite elegant and one of the few watches I have where I've not felt the need to change the strap it came with.
The photo doesn't quite do justice to the art deco colouring of the face or the indicators.


----------



## ned-ludd

Pilot/Raketa/Franken? Who cares? I love the dial and the colour.


----------



## ned-ludd

_It's quiet in here..._

Franken/remake 'Pilot' Raketa beater in the workshop.


----------



## ned-ludd

Trying out a very thin, plain leather strap on my Sinn 903 '24-up'.







And liking it!


----------



## jimmytamp

I?m on my 17...


----------



## Krogerfoot

60s Airman on beat-up leather NATO strap. I really like this very handsome watch.


----------



## Afka

Airman 18


----------



## Afka

Airman SST 12


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman Double 24 09







I still haven't found the ideal strap for this watch.


----------



## ned-ludd

Sinn 903 '12-Up' on Sinn bracelet


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Komandirskie.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ned-ludd

Seiko 8M18-9000







Worn today out of pity because it gets so little wrist time. It's small and difficult to read without spectacles and not quite my colour. On Sundays I don't really need to know the time anyway.


----------



## Afka

Humble quartz Fortis. Made for German news channel N-TV.









Beside the well-known Cosmonaute watches Fortis produced some cheap (or should I say affordable) quartz 24h watches. This one is really nice, super legible, ideal daily beater. The reference number is 560.20.132. This is the case number, I think. There are many Fortis watches, mostly 12h, with this case. BTW. The case has see-through glass back, very uncommon for a quartz watch.


----------



## sltrv

Afka said:


> Humble quartz Fortis. Made for German news channel N-TV.
> 
> Beside the well-known Cosmonaute watches Fortis produced some cheap (or should I say affordable) quartz 24h watches. This one is really nice, super legible, ideal daily beater. The reference number is 560.20.132. This is the case number, I think. There are many Fortis watches, mostly 12h, with this case. BTW. The case has see-through glass back, very uncommon for a quartz watch.


That is indeed unusual, a pic with the caseback too if it's not too much to ask?


----------



## Sanjuro82

Vostok K-35


----------



## Afka

sltrv said:


> That is indeed unusual, a pic with the caseback too if it's not too much to ask?


Here the pictures of Fortis quartz are. As you see the movement and dial are in a separate capsule with glass caseback.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Early 70's Raketa.


----------



## ttmooney

Raketa Dual Time - the first 24 hour watch I laid eyes on.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Newest arrival:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

The FO!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Newly arrived Raketa.


----------



## Kulprit

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans, happy Thursday to the rest of you lot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I only brought two watches with me on my trip, so of course today it's more of the same.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Vintage Tissot Navigator PR 516 today. The bracelet is original Tissot. Biggest problem with this model is to find a decent bezel.


----------



## Cigarbob

DC-4:


----------



## elsoldemayo

24Hr Amphibia


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowantwatches

On a DeLuca vintage strap


----------



## ned-ludd

Parnis Regulator model PA6071


----------



## Ian13

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT. It's for sale if anyone else wants to wear it tomorrow!


----------



## Sanjuro82

elsoldemayo said:


> 24Hr Amphibia
> 
> View attachment 12684493


Nice one! I like that bezel as well!


----------



## ned-ludd

GTG Time Gate


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## henrychinaski

elsoldemayo said:


> Early 70's Raketa.
> View attachment 12672349


Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## ned-ludd

I started out wearing the RLT76








and then the Dufa Aalto arrived.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanksie Traveller


----------



## Afka

AirNautic AN-24 Pilot


----------



## ttmooney

Parnis Regulator silver/yellow.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

She was in my office yesterday....









Cheers...


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a *STURMANSKIE Arctic*









cheers, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

"A watch with a Raketa movement."







The hour markers are a rather pleasing lime green lume.


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa Submariner


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta - UNO 24


----------



## Afka

Today Chronoswiss Delphis, unique watch with two complications:

24h jump hour
retrograde minutes

The guilloche dial is magnificent. Available as black, silver, blue and - my watch - copper.









The 24h jump hour looks like this, with logo at the midnight:


----------



## Krogerfoot

Homemade pork rinds. Crispy


----------



## Watchbreath

Haven't seen one of those in awhile.


Afka said:


> Today Chronoswiss Delphis, unique watch with two complications:
> 
> 24h jump hour
> retrograde minutes
> 
> The guilloche dial is magnificent. Available as black, silver, blue and - my watch - copper.
> 
> View attachment 12728415
> 
> 
> The 24h jump hour looks like this, with logo at the midnight:
> 
> View attachment 12728417


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## ned-ludd

New arrival.


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a TRIAS Camouflage
.








all the best, Michael
:roll:


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Walked out of the house wearing this guy (since we're barely halfway through his week)...










...but as I was leaving I had an unexpected (at least with regard to date of arrival) package from HK on my front porch. So now that I'm at my desk I'm sporting this bad boy.










I must say Dagaz did a wonderful job with these and I'm glad I pounced on the "last" (?) one. I'll wear this one around the office a bit before heading to court, but I've committed to one watch per week so the Airman will be back on the wrist within the hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa Traveler in its first outing after being partially de-frankenised. It started with a modified 2609H in it but I performed a brain transplant with another non-Raketa that happened to contain a 2623.













Purists may say a display back isn't genuine but I like 'em.


----------



## O2AFAC67

I think it's the correct day for my Lady of the house to be wearing this one...


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist: an old GALLET
.








Hi everybody - 2 days remaining ... then we enjoy X-MAS days !!
best regards,
Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

24Hr Raketa to end the year.


----------



## ned-ludd

Ditto.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Krogerfoot

Tokyo rooftop, white 50s Glycine Airman. Happy New Year


----------



## ned-ludd

Happy New Year!


----------



## Afka

Happy New Year to everybody!


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman SST Chrono


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

My latest addition - a Raketa 24h. Excited to be part of the 24h crew!

(Man my arms are so hairy...)


----------



## O2AFAC67

b-)



Best,
Ron


----------



## ned-ludd

'Yes' Luna







A rather self-indulgent Christmas present to myself.


----------



## ned-ludd

Finally found an acceptable 23mm bracelet for this one.


----------



## Kulprit

On the road all week for "spy training", so I'm sporting my travel watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Stuck in airport hell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


----------



## Afka

Yantar Airnautic 24 Pilot. I love Yantar watches.


----------



## Jeffie007

Sbdx014


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist:
a "GUSTAVE & Cie" - a mono-hand watch with a RONDA 24h movement.
Made in France. A Kickstarter project in 2017.









alle the best, Michael
;-)


----------



## gradient

Sturmanskie Traveller


----------



## ned-ludd

No-Watch 'Re-Volution'


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist:
a nice looking Russian watch. Unbranded. Source: old Raketa ?









Have a nice Weekend !
Michael
;-)


----------



## Afka

TOPAZ said:


> Unbranded. Source: old Raketa ?


This is a special limited series made by Raketa factory. I have it too.

I've heard the following story.
This watch was ordered from Raketa in this time, when the best-known Russian billionaire Roman Abramovich was a governor of Chukotka, 2000-2008. Abramovich invested a lot money, including his own millions, into development of this region. Chukotka is next to Alaska, just over the Bering Strait.

Russian text on the dial is ЧУКОТКА = CHUKOTKA.


----------



## ned-ludd

De-branded Casio AE-1200WH







It's not a pure 24-hour because of the 12-hour analog subdial but I hope to be forgiven for posting it here.

There's quite a fanbase for these watches on WUS.


----------



## ray_f

Komandirskie K-35


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist:
a SVALBARD (AA16B) from their latest collection









best regards, Michael


----------



## trueairspeed

Guinand Flying Officer


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist:
a "KOSMOS 24" - A Kickstarter project in 2017 with a RONDA 515.24 movement.
.








The "KOSMOS 24" were made with three different dials.

all the best, Michael
b-)


----------



## Krogerfoot

50s Airman, mid-60s Airman. Noticed the white one needed a wind while I was doing laundry, so I strapped it on.







I was enjoying the crazy-person vibe for a while, to be honest, but this is not an endorsement of wearing two watches at the same time, especially on the same wrist, due to them clacking together. Even if you're a hard charger who needs to know what time it is twice.

I should have thought to at least synchronize the watches. As they say, of course, if they told the same time you wouldn't need two of them, would you.


----------



## ned-ludd

Slumming with my Raketas this week.


----------



## mharris660




----------



## TOPAZ

An other Day - an other watch on the wrist:









The wristwatch version of the Greenwich Shepherd Clock ...

;-)

Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa Polar (Полярные)


----------



## ned-ludd

There's a modified Raketa 2609HA in this 'Pilot'.







I love the sloppy red star and, strangely, the damage to the acrylic crystal only shows in photos.


----------



## ned-ludd

Ending my Raketa week with a lovely blue World Time. There's a modified 2628H in this one.







Note that they've left the UTC-2 zone empty - because there's really nothing there.


----------



## gradient

... Dup post


----------



## Afka

Raketa Baikonur.
Soon to be reviewed.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes

My YES Worldwatch II has been lurking at the back of my watch box for quite some time, due to two factors: 1) dead batteries (it has two, both now replaced) and 2) the heavy and nicely finished but spartan bracelet it came on. So I bought it a Moose Straps nato to match the pale green display and now I’m really enjoying it. Plus, it’s a cross-quarter day meaning that the watch displays a special “sun ray” screen for 24 hours:


----------



## ned-ludd

Here's the Yes Luna showing the cross-quarter. 







On every half-hour I was sure it was the word 'LLAMAS' scrolling across the face for thirty seconds but apparently it's 'LAMMAS': the cross-quarter between the summer solstice and the autumnal equinox (for the southern hemisphere, obviously).

(I have no idea how that scratch across the 24 was inflicted. Very disappointing.)


----------



## Barry S

Airman 1953 Vintage LE on a "map pattern" cork strap from Martu.


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist: a VASCO "Inflexible" - a Kickstarter project in 2017 with a RONDA 515.24 movement.
.








all the best, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist:
a "KOSMOS 24" - A Kickstarter project in 2017 with a RONDA 515.24 movement.
.








The "KOSMOS 24" was made with three different dials.

all the best, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist: a POLJOT International POLAR BEAR:









(OK, the strap doesn`t fit correctly and i don`t like the color)

Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

Next day - next watch ...
today: a POLJOT Sturmanskie Travelling Watch
.








Chic, but hardly usable for reading the time...

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

It`s Friday - and that is the Friday watch:
.








Have a nice Weekend !
Michael
b-)


----------



## hunlock




----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Base 22


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Has been on the wrist today - a TACS watch "Day And Night" (TS1602A, 41mm):









regards, Michael


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Do the 24 hr markings inside the standard count...


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta UNO 24


----------



## JAEGER003

Hello, world! Long-time lurker, first post.

Just got my B34 back from the nice folks at Lüm-Tec -- customized with the B37 face  :









(Apologies for the rotated photo.)

--Jaeger


----------



## ned-ludd

Strippling_Warrior said:


> Do the 24 hr markings inside the standard count...


No.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








Needs a cleaning ...

Michael
;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

_Finally_ my Mr Jones 'Sun and Moon' arrived!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today:
.








@all: have a nice weekend

Michael
;-)


----------



## Afka

Vintage Glycine 823.111 quartz today. 
Have a nice weekend, all of you!


----------



## linuxs

Komandirskie 650









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Gong xi fa cai!


----------



## Afka

Customized Raketa by Lesorub. Soon to be reviewed.


----------



## Davetay

"Purist".....


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: the FLYING OFFICER made by GUINAND
.








in memoriam Helmut Sinn - rip


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a The "Greenwich Time Gate" Watch









And yes - i have 2 of these watches. The other one was shown here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/what-24-hours-watch-you-wearing-today-665834-140.html#post45101823

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
First time on the wrist: an AVIATION by Ollech & Wajs









cheers, Michael (proud owner)
b-)


----------



## Afka

CRJ Airspeed Pilot Racer, soon to be reviewed


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 

View attachment 12920921


All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
First time on the wrist: "Sun & MOON" by MJW









@all: have a nice weekend !

cheers, Michael


----------



## Afka

We have nice winter here, daily -5, nightly -12, a lot of snow but still no ice on the see. Our see frozens maybe once in 10 years. To drive by car 40 km right over the see to next island via iceroad, that is something special.
Therefore, Raketa "Soviet Antarctic Expedition" today. There are 3 different generations of this watch. This one is 1st gen, with 6 red dots marking polar stations.


----------



## Snaggletooth

SUN023


----------



## Afka

Today is the National Holiday here, 100th anniversary of independent Estonia. Only the very best is good enough.








Chronoswiss Tora.


----------



## fiskadoro

Recently acquired AirNautic Early Bird 0003 in PVD from its original owner here on this forum. Really quite a splendid, solid watch!


----------



## Afka

Humble Orient today. Made in the 90s, I suppose. Just got it a couple of days back from Japan and the time setting is still Japanese. Very convenient, when Olympic Games are in Korea.
Orient made this watch with several dial versions. This one I like most and I paid double price (double of what was reasonable) at Yahoo Japan auction. 
Japanese auctions have no fixed end time. After every opponent's bid you have 5 minutes to make another higher bid. It's a tough game.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Svalbard "Polar Aviation" (BA19):









Cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

So fickle: starting the day with the Seiko Levante...








...only to switch to the just-delivered Kemmner.







This is a very big and heavy watch compared with the Levante.


----------



## dsgrnmcm

hi all, this has just arrived!

does anyone know if the lower dial for the outer ring is supposed to be lose?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

dsgrnmcm said:


> does anyone know if the lower dial for the outer ring is supposed to be lose?


The movable dials on Raketas are often loose and rattle about. It's just how they're made.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a FORTIS LOGO Quartz "Volkswagen Club" ...









Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

DeTomaso CLASSIC MAN - a mono hand:









"Proll"-design, but comfortable to wear.

b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

It's nice to know that not all Kickstarter projects fail.







(Slight delay on the leather strap, though.)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
One of my favorites: a LONGINES Heritage Twenty-Four Hours ...









@all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Swatch Campana on black strap.








The battery went flat on this many months ago. I couldn't get it started again with a fresh battery and concluded it was dead. It's been sitting without a battery ever since.
Today on a whim I tried again: popped in a random battery that fit and it started straight away!


----------



## TOPAZ

Brandnew and the first time on the wrist: Akerfalk (from Sweden):









cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA (?)









all the best, Michael
;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie


----------



## Afka

Mira Odyssée d'Univers double retrograde


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today - an UNION FLIEGER from SRI in Portugal (movement: VOSTOK 2431):









The last one produced - #100/100

oops, wrong date..
:-|


----------



## mngdew

View attachment 12967465


----------



## Watchbreath

Not a 24hr watch.


mngdew said:


> View attachment 12967465


----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator


----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Flying Officer again today.


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Yesterday delivered - today at the wrist:









VOSTOK Komandierskie 650541

cheers, Michael
:roll:


----------



## Tonhao

24-hr and second time zone is so useful, I don't have to look at my phone anymore.


----------



## RobFedorafield

that is a beautiful watch!


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today - a cheap RAKETA out of the Bay:









Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Rare'ish Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
*A red tractor from Russia:*









best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
The RAKETA of today:









At the request of a member of this forum, I show the watch from a different angle ...








@all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## OnlyOneMore

Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## gradient




----------



## TOPAZ

.
An ALPHA ...









b-)


----------



## sltrv

Interesting, I don't know if I ever saw a russian 24h watch with 12 on top before.



TOPAZ said:


> .
> *A red tractor from Russia:*
> 
> View attachment 12974917
> 
> 
> best regards, Michael
> b-)


----------



## MDNTRDR

Just got it today


----------



## elsoldemayo

Early 90's Vostok.


----------



## TOPAZ

MDNTRDR said:


> Just got it today


I like these reliable VOSTOK`s !
.
A very nice watch - but with a 12h dial ...
:roll:


----------



## TOPAZ

.








Got it from the Bay.
The dial is smooth shining and looks iridescent - a little bit like mother-of-pearl.
The producer has been named TRIUMPF (or TRIUMPH).
More details: unknown, lost or forgotten.
Perhaps I find time and research the net for this watch and present more details.
And more watches out of the family. I think they were 5 or 6 ones.

Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.







.
It is a watch made by TRIAS (Chinese technic ordered from a German company).
It keeps the time (quartz movement with new battery).
It looks like a diver (unidirection moving bezel, silicon strip), but with 5 atm.
:-s

It has been banned to the bottom of the box with the "ugly ones" (right place !).

Michael
b-)


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## ned-ludd

We've been seeing a lot of 12 hour watches posted in here lately. Has there been a change of criteria for this thread?


----------



## O2AFAC67

The small one to the right of the Crosswind... ;-)b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Glycine Airman.


----------



## TOPAZ

,








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Just arrived and after a bezel swap, my latest 24Hr Vostok.


----------



## gradient

ned-ludd said:


> We've been seeing a lot of 12 hour watches posted in here lately. Has there been a change of criteria for this thread?


Nope, but most people don't even know that there is such a thing as a natively 24 hour watch so consider one to be anything that has 13-24 printed on it.

Just happenstance that there's been an up-tick (ba-dum-tss) of them posting recently, I'd think.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








Regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Arrived today: Mr Jones 'The Hidden City' #24/100







It's very nice but almost impossible to read. 
(Of course that's not really what MJWs are about, so I can't complain.)


----------



## TOPAZ

.








Just arrived: the SKAGEN Regulator

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Skagen blue with a leather strap.







I really didn't like the bling mesh strap that came with it.


----------



## ned-ludd

_And after quite a long wait..._

The Yes Equilibrium!







It's a surprisingly lightweight and comfortable watch for its size.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








Not real an eye-catching RAKETA ...

Michael
;-)


----------



## mngdew

Arrived today. Base 22 Bi-Color.


----------



## TOPAZ

One of my favorites: a CHRONOSWISS TimeMaster 
.








nice holidays, Michael
b-)


----------



## Torbjorn

Same here, came Wednesday.But I like the stock bezel. Put it on a solid straight link bracelet from WatchGecko that matches the brushed case.


----------



## Sital

Traveling today, so all set for the other time zone.


----------



## JAEGER003

ned-ludd said:


> _And after quite a long wait..._
> 
> The Yes Equilibrium!
> View attachment 13013179
> 
> It's a surprisingly lightweight and comfortable watch for its size.


Sweet. I wore a Yes Zulu as my primary watch for years and will never peat with it. Wish I had the funds for one of the new ones.

Instead I went this way.

Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RolexDeals

Not sure if this counts. Suppose I could take off the 12H hand; that'd be interesting.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

It doesn't.


RolexDeals said:


> Not sure if this counts. Suppose I could take off the 12H hand; that'd be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gradient

Watchbreath said:


> It doesn't.


By all means let him take off the 12h hand and repost, though. xD


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the work week with the Guinand Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sangamos

Enjoying the day! '66 Breitling 809 Cosmonaut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

Nightshift !









A VASCO Inflexible ...

b-)


----------



## date417

Good morning.


----------



## ned-ludd

date417 said:


> Good morning.


If it was a 24 hour watch you wouldn't need to tell us that it's morning.

It is a very nice watch but _it doesn't belong here_. Sorry if I seem impolite but I'm getting tired of seeing 12-hour watches in this thread.


----------



## mngdew

Airman 18 Purist


----------



## Escargot




----------



## TOPAZ

today: a SVALBARD "SOL OG MANE":









@all: have a nice weekend !

;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Missing a few on that one.


date417 said:


> View attachment 13034927
> Good morning.


----------



## hiroryo

Putting my new Airman on a blue strap for the first time!


----------



## date417

Hello from work everybody.


----------



## Watchbreath

Hmmm, I'd call that one, a half-ass 24.


date417 said:


> View attachment 13039105
> Hello from work everybody.


----------



## ned-ludd

Watchbreath said:


> Hmmm, I'd call that one, a half-ass 24.


Yes, and the signals of our disapproval obviously aren't getting through. Time to call in a moderator to deal with these off-topic posts, I think.

Meanwhile, if you comment on these intrusions, please don't quote the image so we see it twice. Once is too many times already!


----------



## w4tchnut

Airman









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Minoir Rennes







Not worn much. It's a pretty ordinary watch with the ubiquitous Ronda 515.24h quartz movement inside.

I've also just noticed that its strap is pretty low quality so I think I'll try out some others on it.


----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a TISSOT Visodate SeaStar PR 516









best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA SOJUZ TM 15









The dial shows a "sunburst" effect - sorry, could not be caught by the lens.
best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA SOJUZ TM 14









best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## Verdog

New to the forum and my first true 24hr watch. I have a Glycine GMT and a Tag. I Love this one, but so far hard to get use to.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a POLAR BEAR from POLJOT Intl.









@all: have a nice weekend

Michael
;-)


----------



## Barry S




----------



## linuxs

Today kom 650









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: A wristwatch which Rainer Nienaber - a brilliant watchmaker - created for me a few years ago.









Mono hand and unique dial ... Not a second on earth ... You may notice that I'm proud of the watch.

b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

New arrival. What a delight to discover the normally black face changes to blue at certain angles!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today's wristwatch: very small, heavily used and probably very old - but keeps the time with ~25"+/day ...









@all: have a nice day !

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

today:









@all: have a nice day !

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## cuffs

Volmax Aviator









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

I have another digital watch, bought as much because I'm intrigued by .beat time (@448) as for its 24-hour display.







(Also, it was cheap to buy.)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today:









@all: have a nice Weekend !

Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist: a RAKETA Submariner #167 (to be honest - only some hours...)


----------



## Krogerfoot

Gallet chronograph, first time in a while


----------



## soufiane

One my favorites, the one and only 104








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today on the wrist: A wristwatch which Rainer Nienaber - a brilliant watchmaker - created for me a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 13063581
> 
> 
> Mono hand and unique dial ... Not a second on earth ... You may notice that I'm proud of the watch.
> 
> b-)


I like it very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

soufiane said:


> One my favorites, the one and only 104


Not a 24-hour watch!
(And you're not actually wearing it in that photo.)


----------



## Escargot




----------



## linuxs

Sunny day









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

xx
Today on thw wrist: a BOCTOK (aka VOSTOK or WOSTOK)
.








@all: have a sunny day !

Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> Not a 24-hour watch!
> (And you're not actually wearing it in that photo.)


Superfluous advertising for APPLE.
:-(


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Another day - another watch ...









This UMNYASHOV with the product #2415.4 is from their collection "24 hours auto winding".
See more: UMNYASHOV designer watches

@all: have a good time ...

Michael
b-)


----------



## SnakeSkinner

bomberg
helfer body element


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa today with another couple of them due out of the watch box over the next week or so.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
No RAKETA today - it`s an EPOS 24h:









@all: have sun in your heart.

b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

I suppose one can be said to 'wear' a pocket watch, though strictly speaking you 'carry' it.







This is a Greenwich Commemorative quartz piece by Accurist. Googling has not yielded any information about it at all.

I'd prefer it in a silver case as I find (cheap) gold cheesy but hunters can't necessarily be choosers. Hopefully over time the shine will fade.


----------



## TOPAZ

-
A Lynne Stuart with 32 mm diameter on a 20 cm wrist:









@all: have a nice day

Michael
b-)


----------



## Barry S

Base 22 GA today.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Thank god it`s Friday - with a Sturmanskie Arctic on the wrist (oops - date not adjusted :-( )
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

TOPAZ (Michael)
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Yet another new arrival: second hand, a bit battered and bruised but it was a bargain price I couldn't pass up.







Crack it open, clean the inside of the crystal, adjust the timing, replace the manky old strap and it's already much improved.
(I gave up worrying about setting the date on Russian mechanicals long ago.)


----------



## mngdew

This has become my weekend only watch...


----------



## ned-ludd

Small case (33mm) watch from a small German maker?







Who are the 'Watch People'? All I know is that it has an elusive Ronda 763.24 quartz movement in it.


----------



## Krogerfoot

elsoldemayo said:


> Raketa today with another couple of them due out of the watch box over the next week or so.
> 
> View attachment 13087557


Spiffy strap


----------



## Bod74

Hi,

Andersen Genève Grande Jour et Nuit (it deserves a better photo...)


----------



## ned-ludd

This dirt cheap digital by Kenneth Cole has an appealing _art deco_ vibe.








It reminds me of the side lights on a lovely 1930s car I saw recently, as well as The Destroyer from 'Thor'.













A must-have!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Krogerfoot said:


> Spiffy strap


Thanks, picked up 4 of them a couple of years ago when I found them online attached to some awful fashion watches. $5 a pop and discarded the 'watches' as soon as they arrived.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Early Raketa today. Such simple readable dials!


----------



## ned-ludd

My first converted 12-hour phony.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today it`s a VOSTOK:









cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## richn

Woah, lot going on there... Unique!


----------



## ned-ludd

Swatch 'Floating Dot'







I can't shake the feeling that 'Swatch' is short for 'Silly Watch'.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Another Raketa 24Hr


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: an UNO Italia - the opinion of my wife: "very chic"









Don`t worry: she doesn't get the weatch ...

all the best...
Michael
;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

GTG 24.S10 (#012). Another 'irresistible BNITB bargain' purchase.







I'm not a fan of thick leather straps so this now has a thin one with a Bader-style clasp (which all my leather strap watches are getting now).

You can just see the quick-release spring bar on the bottom lugs. GTG's need this so you can easily wind and set them, because it's very difficult to get to the crown with the bar in place.


----------



## TOPAZ

Today:








@all: have a nice weekend !

b-)
Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

My YES watches tell me today is a cross-quarter day.

Happy Beltane to WIS in the northern hemisphere! (Samhain for us antipodeans.)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today a POLJOT Traveller found the way to the wrist:









cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## JAEGER003

ned-ludd said:


> My YES watches tell me today is a cross-quarter day.
> 
> Happy Beltane to WIS in the northern hemisphere! (Samhain for us antipodeans.)
> 
> View attachment 13113829


How do you like the new Equilibrium? I wore a Yes Zulu for years and loved it-having the astronomical view of time really did provide me with a new perspective on time and how mankind measured it. (That, and it's just useful to know when the sun/moon are up.)

Do you find it comfortable? Has it changed how you perceive the day?

FWIW, I beat the crap out of mine and it just kept going. The only time it ever really died was when my wife put it through the wash (and dryer!) but Bjorn replaced the movement for me for a minimal fee and it's very much back to working order.

--Jaeger


----------



## ned-ludd

JAEGER003 said:


> How do you like the new Equilibrium?
> 
> Do you find it comfortable? Has it changed how you perceive the day?


I like it a lot, especially how it gives one an awareness of the progress of time. It's comfortable to wear because it's so light and I expect it will feel even lighter if I ever try it with a leather or NATO strap.

Speaking of light, today I'm wearing one of my smallest watches. Almost unnoticeable. Maybe that's what the 'zer0/24' refers to.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today - one of last "real" AVIATOR's:









@all: have a nice & sunny day

Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie Traveller


----------



## diatom

An early O&W Early Bird, on grey nato ...


----------



## welovewatch

Mines a hamilton khaki field day-date auto with black and white dial

Great watch with day and date complications
- Nice dressy look with a smooth bezel
- Can be sporty with the nice contrast colour scheme and military hour layouts
- good movement (although being slowed down and not having a smooth sweeping second hands, reliable and knowing with 80 hour power reserve does the job well whether ur a weekend user or office work with less active to wrist motion, it keeps time and frankly even better thsn my submariner. (another topic). 
- 24 hour markers do have a nice eclipse look charactering/ ring to the dial that makes an extra pop to the watch.


----------



## ned-ludd

welovewatch said:


> Mines a hamilton khaki field day-date auto with black and white dial


Photo?


----------



## ned-ludd

Another irresistible bargain.







Those blue skeleton hands work so much better here than on the No-Watch Traveler.
The leather strap is very comfy, too.


----------



## RMUSE

This thread lives forever. Currently I'm using an Oris B4 Blue Eagle


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa/franken/beater 'Pilot' in the workshop.


----------



## Tornadohead

My Vostok at work.
I"m finding that due to the design of this case, it works much better with two-piece straps than NATO straps. Which is too bad as I really wanted this to be the all-weekend, go anywhere watch.


----------



## gradient

Just arrived. Agreed it wears poorly on NATO straps. Will probably pick up a replacement bracelet for it.


----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator.


----------



## StockXWatches

Explorer II heading into the office


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO for today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

My Vostok 650541 on a seatbelt NATO in a modified slim mode (i.e. only one strap layer between case and wrist).









Looks and wears okay, I think. I had to burnish those sharp lug edges to stop them fraying the strap.


----------



## gradient

Sturmanskie Traveller, hasn't been getting much wrist time lately but still one of my favs.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie


----------



## Krogerfoot

1960s Glycine Airman sporting the summertime strap-starting to get muggy in Tokyo.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1960s Zodiac Hermetic Jet Aeronaut


----------



## astage

Today's wear is my new Svalbard Glacier AA19B. Number 40 of the first batch.
Looks quite big, due to the large dial, but is actually only 41mm.


----------



## gradient

I really dig these, wish they made a 24 on top version.


astage said:


> Today's wear is my new Svalbard Glacier AA19B. Number 40 of the first batch.
> Looks quite big, due to the large dial, but is actually only 41mm.


----------



## ned-ludd

My latest 12-to-24 hour conversion Oneloong on a leather NATO in slim mode.









I like this dial more than the other Oneloong because the hour and minute chapters are in the correct positions.
Wore it all day today and so far, so good.
(I could probably trim a few more threads from the stem but ...)


----------



## emach1967

Seiko Levante Maritime


----------



## astage

gradient said:


> I really dig these, wish they made a 24 on top version.


Maybe they'll release a version with 'Midnight at the top', but for me, 'Noon at the top' is a prerequisite. 
For some reason, my brain finds it much easier to tell time at a quick glance when daytime is at the top. Whilst I do like those stunningly gorgeous 'Midnight' watches that many of you have, telling time with them takes more concentration.
Incidentally, Svalbard has just announced pre-orders for a new range for release on 30th July.


----------



## astage

Today's wrist wear: A black dial Kadò. Perhaps the white dial for tomorrow.


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones 'An inordinate fondness for beetles'









It took me a long time to decide to get this and I'm now quite pleased I did.


----------



## A1exF

Newbie here. Great thread.


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa green World Traveller









I love the iridescent swirl effect on the face.


----------



## TOPAZ

Back again - with a BOCTOK on the wrist:









@all: have a nice week !

Michael
.
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a TISSOT Navigator Automatic from 197n









@all: have a nice & sunny day !

Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa Antarctica


----------



## JAEGER003

My old Yes Zulu -- almost solstice!

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

'Polar Arctic' containing a modified Raketa 2609HA movement. The light gray NATO strap suits it well.


----------



## Pot6

Glycine D24 09 LE - 4 time zones









Sent from my smartphone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Pot6 said:


> Glycine D24 09 LE - 4 time zones


You can do better than four.


----------



## Pot6

ned-ludd said:


> You can do better than four.


well, you can always do better!
Up to 9 time zones sounds better? :-d


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: an EPOS from Switzerland:









@all: have a nice day !
.
Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Yesterday the Arctic, today the Antarctic (where it's mostly dark this time of year).









From polar bear to penguins in one day.


----------



## TOPAZ

RAKETA Submariner on the wrist:









@all - have a sunny day !

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a "rocket":









Does anyone have information about this watch ?

b-)

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today the first time on the wrist - a GLYCINE Airman:









;-)

Michael


----------



## Plateau

TOPAZ said:


> -
> Today the first time on the wrist - a GLYCINE Airman:
> 
> View attachment 13220249
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Michael


A cousin says hello.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krogerfoot

Greetings and good morning


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Here we have a NO-Watch:









Hard to read !
:-(


----------



## mngdew

This!


----------



## paulchill




----------



## Dennis Smith

paulchill said:


> View attachment 13227235


Paul,
I'm wearing my AN-24 manual this week too. What a great watch! Very similar to yours. I can't believe only 50 of these were made, and some are still available new.


----------



## Quality Edge

Glycine Airman SST 12


----------



## TOPAZ

.
My choice for today - a SINN 903 ST 24H:









@all: have a nice new week !

Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a tiny FORTIS:









:roll:


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today in the show - a JMD:









You could not buy the watch, but only exchange it for bonus miles of the LUFTHANSA, a German airline.

;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Here's the Yes Equilibrium indicating the winter solstice. (Officially at 20:07 AEST, just ten minutes ago.)









I'm still only mildly irritated by that white speck of dust inside the case near 18:30. It's been there since I received the watch but as I only see it under bright light and in photographs it's not bad enough to do anything about, especially with the watch still under warranty.


----------



## mngdew




----------



## JAEGER003

ned-ludd said:


> Here's the Yes Equilibrium indicating the winter solstice. (Officially at 20:07 AEST, just ten minutes ago.)
> 
> View attachment 13238321
> 
> 
> I'm still only mildly irritated by that white speck of dust inside the case near 18:30. It's been there since I received the watch but as I only see it under bright light and in photographs it's not bad enough to do anything about, especially with the watch still under warranty.


 Ah you beat me to it!

-Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
RAKETEN-Tag (rocket day):









Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## watchesoff

I love this so damn much.



coelacanth said:


> Wearing Guinand Flying Officer (1960s original).


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a Polar Bear made by POLJOT Intl. (#2423.3001334)









b-)

cheers, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Here we have a TACs:









... sometimes you need a watch only to estimate the time ...

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
on the wrist: a SKAGEN Regulator









b-)
Michael


----------



## DajMold

Trying to decide...


----------



## DajMold

Trying to decide...
View attachment 13265133


----------



## TOPAZ

.
My decision for today - a VOSTOK:









@all: have nice and sunny day ...

b-)


----------



## linuxs

Today









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

-
The camel on the rocket:
.








cheers, Michael
;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

White Amphibia


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: RAKETA "Khersones"









b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
An other Day - an other RAKETA:
.







.
cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
An other Day - an other RAKETA:
.








cheers, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Amphibian SE 420B06









These white-faced ones are already out of stock at Meranom! If you want a black one (420B05) you probably shouldn't delay.

It wasn't until I took this photo that I realised the bezel had a protective plastic covering. It's much shinier when that's removed.


----------



## gradient

Looks great.... Can't wait for mine to arrive!


ned-ludd said:


> Vostok Amphibian SE 420B06
> 
> View attachment 13282109
> 
> 
> These white-faced ones are already out of stock at Meranom! If you want a black one (420B05) you probably shouldn't delay.
> 
> It wasn't until I took this photo that I realised the bezel had a protective plastic covering. It's much shinier when that's removed.


----------



## elsoldemayo

ned-ludd said:


> It wasn't until I took this photo that I realised the bezel had a protective plastic covering. It's much shinier when that's removed.


Doh, just removed it from mine as well.


----------



## mgladman

Glycine Airman . . .


----------



## kcotham

Dapper said:


>


Are Alphas even available for sale new anymore? I e-mailed them a while back about a 24 hour watch and received a cryptic e-mail back in broken English that I understood to mean that they do not.


----------



## kcotham

l3wy said:


> Was wearing this (non-24 hour):
> View attachment 740946
> 
> 
> Then this came in the mail from Germany:
> 
> View attachment 740947
> 
> 
> I like the look and feel of it a bit better in person than from the pictures I had seen. It's quartz and inexpensive (relatively) and feels pretty good so far... lighter than I thought it would be as well. This is my 3rd 24 hour watch.. the first one (a mechanical russian, raketa movement.. don't know what name is on the dial, but it's not raketa) I'll be getting rid of.. I'm just not going to be wearing it. And the 2nd (Enzo Bellini) looks nice, runs smooth, but isn't something I think I'd wear daily. A watch in this style is what I was thinking of when I first considered collecting 24 hours watches, and for the hour that I've had it on, I'm happy with it  Maybe in a few years I can upgrade to a chrono swiss
> 
> --
> Marshall


I have the same Citizen. Technically, it DOES have a 24 hour subdial!


----------



## kcotham

elsoldemayo said:


> White Amphibia
> 
> View attachment 13273869


I _really_ like that one! Would you have a link to buy it or a model number? I know Vostok, they make dozens, if not scores of variations of a watch.


----------



## ned-ludd

kcotham said:


> I _really_ like that one! Would you have a link to buy it or a model number?


Have a look in the thread where it's been discussed quite a lot: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/vosto...w-50-a-3587626-post46479057.html#post46479057


----------



## mdrtoronto

kcotham said:


> Are Alphas even available for sale new anymore? I e-mailed them a while back about a 24 hour watch and received a cryptic e-mail back in broken English that I understood to mean that they do not.


I got a reply last week saying they would have the 24 hour models end of this month. I'll be watching...

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones 'Average Days'









And yes, I've just returned from doing some shopping.


----------



## gradient

Amphibia!


----------



## MichaelvonEnzberg




----------



## pacorolex

Ordered this one :









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## francis 24/24

MichaelvonEnzberg : wrong thread : not a 24 Hours watch.


----------



## gradient

pacorolex said:


> Ordered this one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Good choice!


----------



## pacorolex

gradient said:


> Good choice!


Waiting for it from mother Russia

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 011235

My first 24 hour watch, from AAA Watch Club - one of the "military time" models. A gift from my sister, probably 10 years ago...


----------



## ned-ludd

My Seiko SLT083 GMT->24 conversion.









After replacing the 8F56 movement (which wasn't broken after all), fitting a new battery and letting it settle in on the bench for a week, I've been wearing this all day _daring_ it to randomly stop like it did before.
So far it's been behaving itself.


----------



## gradient

Love the new amphibia. Meranom & Vostok are on a heck of a winning streak with their ultra-affordable 24hr offerings.

This new one is just cool as hell!


----------



## ned-ludd

Casio ProTrek PRG240T-7 in World Time mode showing its kind-of-24-hour blue analog indicators for UTC (right) and local time (left). The blue pointers only show twenty-minute increments.









I'm not generally one for big, chunky watches but I get a weird thrill out of this one. 
_Mucho macho!_


----------



## Stochastinaut




----------



## gradient

Wore the new amphibia with a suit today... yep, still cool as hell!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Along with my "golfer's tan"....


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie


----------



## 011235

I almost acquired that very same model the other day...


----------



## 011235

011235 said:


> I almost acquired that very same model the other day...


Oops, expected this to show up under the post I commented on... huh. Well, this one: "Seiko SLT083 GMT->24 conversion"


----------



## gradient

The honeymoon isn't over yet...


----------



## ned-ludd

Another paleface


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## mdrtoronto

First time I can ever post to this thread, new to me Airman 1953 LE purist. Yes I know the base 22 isn't 24 hrs ok


----------



## sangamos

Happy Weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse

Just arrived....


----------



## Krogerfoot

1960s Airman


----------



## gradient

Hope y'all are having a good Sunday!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Back from holiday with a RAKETA (what else...):
.









@all: have a nice week !
Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok.


----------



## Krogerfoot

1950s Airman


----------



## TOPAZ

.
An other day - an other RAKETA 
.







.
cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a watch made by UMNYASHOV
.








best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
An other day - an other RAKETA ;-)
.








regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## edmands_3

My new purchase, it is much darker in colour than I expected particularly the band but I am still happy with it.


----------



## ned-ludd

2018 Vostok Amphibian SE 420B05









Like the 420B06 this one sold out quite quickly.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist - a watch made by RAKETA:
.








regards, Michael
.
b-)


----------



## gradient

I reeaaaaallly like this one, more every time I see it.


TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today on the wrist - a watch made by RAKETA:
> .
> View attachment 13358511
> 
> 
> regards, Michael
> .
> b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Komandirskie 650541 with new 24h Stainless Steel bezel (from Meranom).









I'm not convinced that this shiny bezel suits the brushed case. 
Maybe a coin-edged bezel with dark insert would work better.


----------



## vintorez

ned-ludd said:


> 2018 Vostok Amphibian SE 420B05
> 
> View attachment 13355729
> 
> 
> Like the 420B06 this one sold out quite quickly.


Looks great, I haven't seen any photos of the black one in the wild. I've got its pale faced cousin.


----------



## linuxs

Today SE420B06









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## moberf

Sunday is a Slow day.









Slow Watches - Automatically Slow 03.


----------



## kcotham

Anyone have a list of true Russian 24 hour movements? Where to get them without risking franken watches? Actually, to be clear, I'm looking for Russian 24 hour watches that have true 24 hour movements in them, not ones converted into 24 hour movements by questionable means.


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today is the right day to have a ZENO on the wrist:
-








cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

_This year's tax return allowed me more than the usual self-indulgence._

Longines Heritage Aviation 24-Hour Single-Push Chronograph









This baby is _big_! But what a baby!


----------



## TOPAZ

kcotham said:


> Anyone have a list of true Russian 24 hour movements? Where to get them without risking franken watches? Actually, to be clear, I'm looking for Russian 24 hour watches that have true 24 hour movements in them, not ones converted into 24 hour movements by questionable means.


try this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/list-24-hour-movements-739724.html

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

gradient said:


> I reeaaaaallly like this one, more every time I see it.


actually listed in the bay:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Ultra-Rare-Collectible-RUSSIAN-USSR-Watch-Raketa-24-BLUE-2623-H-SU/401566966950?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

;-)


----------



## gradient

Arrrrrr... Too tempting but I just dropped a big sum on a new ride so no new watches for me for a while!


TOPAZ said:


> actually listed in the bay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Ultra-Rare-Collectible-RUSSIAN-USSR-Watch-Raketa-24-BLUE-2623-H-SU/401566966950?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> ;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today ... a SVALBARD NoonDay:
.








@all: have a nice & sunny day

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

b-)


----------



## 011235

My favorite right now. Not the greatest shot/quality; apologies. You can navigate by the sun or the stars with it - the star navigation is beyond me, but it explains the shape of the hour hand in some way that I 100% do not understand.









It comes on a bracelet, and I really hate bracelets. I just finally got a 13mm bar to replace the one that flew across the room, and notched this beat up old 20mm band. At first I regretted not getting one of the less colorful models, but the red and blue elements have grown on me. I'd like to put it on a red and blue NATO, but the logistics of that aren't something I'm interested in dealing with right now.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist - a watch made by RAKETA:
.








Last week the blue one - this week the green version on the wrist ...

@all: have a nice weekend !

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## Ipse

Comrade Komandirskie on a new strap


----------



## ned-ludd

Svalbard Regulator CF11









I think it looks much nicer with a leather strap than the steel mesh one it came with.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
The watch on the wrist: a RAKETA - what else ......b-)









best regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Invicta Quartz GMT 12226 converted to 24-hour purist









One full workday on the wrist and it looks like I haven't broken the movement.
I'm also starting to wonder at all the fuss over Invictas: this is a rather nice watch.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist - a POLJOT Intl. Polar Bear:
.








@all: have a nice day ...

Best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## Ipse

Dusted off this one for the morning...


----------



## TypeSly

Love my new Raketa


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airman No.1 arrived from Massdrop yesterday.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
The choice for today: my NIENABER Mono-Hand:
.








b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today found a simple quartz watch the way on the wrist.
It is called NORDSCHLEIFE 1927 - dedicated to a German racing circuit.









@all: have a nice day !

b-)


----------



## dieselten




----------



## TOPAZ

.
One of my favorites - an Early Bird made by AIRNAUTIC









@all: have a great weekend !

b-)

Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

After the reissued Airman No.1 of the last couple of days, time to go back to one of the originals.


----------



## mdrtoronto

I am beyond enamoured with this massdrop reissue, 40mm.


----------



## Krogerfoot

1950s Airman. My collection does not take long to cycle through


----------



## ned-ludd

Oneloong F-83 with a Ronda 515.24H movement and 90° rotated dial (for tactical / inside wrist wear only).









This watch would be much better if the hour hand were 2mm shorter.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Amphibia


----------



## ZoKet

Vostok Komandirskie









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
One more BOCTOK shown on a wrist:
.








all the best, Michael
;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
TRIAS Camouflage:
.








The watch reminds me of a role model whose brand begins with a "B" ...

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.








a RAKETA - what else ...

;-)


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Traveling light w/a '68 Glycine Airman.


----------



## ned-ludd

I really didn't like the GMT bezel from Meranom on my Vostok Komandirskie 650541. It just didn't look right.









So I replaced it with this Seiko-style Red/Black GMT from am-watches.com and am _very_ pleased with the result.









I've been admiring it all day.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








Found at AMAZON: an "Airbus" 24h - a cheap clone of a BOTTA wristwatch ...

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a EQUA made by Alexander Shorokhoff:








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael
b-)


----------



## Ipse

Found a new strap for my Vostok


----------



## TOPAZ

.








;-)

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.








RAKETA - what else ...

;-)

@all: have a nice day !


----------



## TOPAZ

.








A RAKETA - what else ...

b-)

@all: have a nice day !


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman 3323 World Time


----------



## Barry S




----------



## TOPAZ

.








Today on the wrist: a LIP 24h with a quartz movement, made in France.

best regards, Michael


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## elsoldemayo

The first 24Hr watch I ever bought back on the wrist today.


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman SST Purist Chronograph 3902.186/66

(Just reminding you folks to please identify the cool watches you're showing us.)









This beauty came with a shiny shark mesh strap I simply cannot wear. Luckily I've had this blue leather strap sitting around for ages, waiting to be put to good use.


----------



## Barry S




----------



## Krogerfoot

1962 Airman


----------



## junkman




----------



## 011235

*Hey @Junkman - how about this?* I swear that I didn't look at the thread and then go put on the watch. :-d









I've been wearing this for like forty hours actually; I'm testing the auto winding right now. Just picked it up - I'm pretty sure it's authentic. I had my eye on one of these models for probably ten years.

Might be the last you see of me on here though, as I'm out of 24 hour watches that I haven't posted. Maybe I'll wear them upside down or backwards and take pictures of that.


----------



## junkman




----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones 'The Observatory'









This is from an early, limited series. In the current issue I think they messed up the comet (minute hand) so you can't immediately tell which way it's going (or that it's a comet).

Even with this comet it's a 'Sunday watch' due to the lack of minute markers.


----------



## ned-ludd

Svalbard Polar Aviation BA19B


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## TOPAZ

b-)

@all: have a nice day !


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.








@all: have a nice day !

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.








a modified VOSTOK ...

b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Julius JAH-097









This now has a Ronda 515.24H movement inside rather than the 12-hour Miyota 2036 it absurdly came with.


----------



## maguirejp

While on vacation in Victoria BC canada. Cheers


----------



## maguirejp

So very sorry James Haury, I did not intend to insert your picture
Moderator please remove my Previous Hamilton post, with my continued apology.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie Open Space


----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> Julius JAH-097
> 
> This now has a Ronda 515.24H movement inside rather than the 12-hour Miyota 2036 it absurdly came with.


Well done !

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.








A honestly rocked RAKETA ...

;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> A honestly rocked RAKETA ...


Glad to see you're replacing that obviously hand-drawn face with the new one.


----------



## ned-ludd

Nautica N09572 converted to 24H regulator


----------



## TOPAZ

.








today: an AKERFALK - a *Kickstarter* project from Sweden.

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> Glad to see you're replacing that obviously hand-drawn face with the new one.


I`ll replace the watch - not only the dial ...

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.








a RAKETA Seaman ...

 Michael


----------



## Sotelodon

I preferred this over the Moon watch, it has an eta movement


----------



## TOPAZ

.








An AirNautic - looks like a dress watch but seldom seen in the net...

@all: have a nice day !

cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta - UNO 24


----------



## TOPAZ

.







-
RAKETA - 50 Years in Space ...

@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-








RAKETA Double Eagle

b-)

best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.








today on the wrist: a big one made by UMNYASHOV ...

;-)

cheers, Michael


----------



## mngdew

This


----------



## TOPAZ

.








a SVALBARD AA17C called NOONDAY

b-)

cu, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok 2423/891373 with a Meranom GMT bezel (and misprinted minute markers)









I think it looks much nicer now than it did with the very busy compass bezel I put on it previously.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1960 Glycine Airman, on its original Rowi Fixoflex, ready for hump day.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








today on the wrist; an EPOS Emotion 3390

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## BenKing

The airman is awesome


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## JAEGER003

TOPAZ said:


> .
> View attachment 13510699
> 
> 
> today on the wrist; an EPOS Emotion 3390
> 
> best regards, Michael
> b-)


Dat's hawt. 

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.








a RAKETA in memory of the "Rastoropny", a Soviet rocket destroyer

@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa with compass bezel


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Komandirskie K35 with 'Pepsi' GMT bezel


----------



## ttmooney

Just took it out of the box...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JAEGER003

ned-ludd said:


> Vostok Komandirskie K35 with 'Pepsi' GMT bezel
> 
> View attachment 13522031


Evil twin

--Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa Antarctica


----------



## sangamos

Good Morning all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones 'Sun and Moon XL'









This thing's a grime magnet: quite hard to keep clean and shiny.


----------



## fiskadoro

Glycine Airman No. 1 reissue


----------



## elsoldemayo

Another Raketa today.


----------



## JAEGER003

Custom B34, now with new factory bracelet!









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Latest Airman No. 1 re-issue


----------



## TOPAZ

.







-
a RAKETA - what else ...

;-)

cheers, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist:
.








An AVIATOR ...

b-)
Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist - a SKAGEN Regulator:
.








cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today:
-








a RAKETA with the CCB-33 in the dial.

;-)

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist:
.








An AVIATOR - but i think that is a simple clone (of an original VOLMAX 24h AVIATOR).

@all: have a nice weekend,

b-)
Michael


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Pilot 24h watch. Serving the master well.


----------



## bearwithwatch

why on earth it is duplicated.
Apologies.


----------



## rkmontana

Cool watch!


----------



## ned-ludd

Lesablier Aviateur VQ (AV24A)


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## ned-ludd

It's been very wet here so a diver (Vostok SE 420B06) seemed appropriate to wear today.









I'm trying out a GMT bezel on it. Looks okay.

On the 39mm diameter 420 case you need an undercut 39mm bezel so it doesn't foul the crown.


----------



## TypeSly

Raketa


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a VASCO Inflexible
.








;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie


----------



## Bertl

Aeromatic 24hr Bullhead Regulateur


----------



## G550driver




----------



## Ftumch

JAEGER003 said:


> Custom B34, now with new factory bracelet!


How does one get a custom Lum-Tec?


----------



## JAEGER003

Ftumch said:


> How does one get a custom Lum-Tec?


The short answer is: "Because I asked nicely and their customer service kicks ass."

Explanation:

I originally bought the B34 when it came out. I said to the fellow at Lum-Tec at the time, "I really wish this was a noon-on-top!" when I bought it.

The next year's iteration of their 24-h4 watch, the B38, had the "correct" face, but it's black PVD coated -- unlike the B34, which is "gunmetal gray" PVD.

As I suspected, the underlying case and movement are absolutely identical (duh). When I first saw it I called them and said "can I pre-order just an extra dial and have it installed when I send it back for a battery change?" They said no, but to contact them when it was time for the lifetime battery replacement.

Fast forward another year and the original battery on my B34 is dying. When contacted them for the replacement, I said "Hey, I bet you have some spare dials, and that's really what I wanted all along, but I like the gray case and I don't want to buy another watch. I will happily pay to swap them out, 'cause I bet it'd be super easy for you, wouldn't it?" They said yes, but they'd "have to check with the boss."

They wrote back and said yes, they'd do it for what it would otherwise would've cost to have my jeweler do it if I'd purchased an after-market part. (I can say that having recently payed to install a dial on my SKX.) Their only caveat was that they got to keep the old dial, which was fine with me. It also meant it was done by the factory so it'd be done right the first time.

As an even clearer example of Lum-Tec's customer service: when I bought the bracelet from Lum-Tec I originally ordered the PVD black one as I thought the stainless mis-match wouldn't look right. Having "jumped the gun" last time, I put a note in my order saying "If you know there's going to be a gunmetal-PVD bracelet coming out soon please let me know so I don't make the same mistake as last time."

I got a note back saying:

"Hi Bill,

We sent you the stainless steel bracelet yesterday. It's more of a grey finish than silver and a very close match to your B34. If you don't like the color after you get it, we will pay for return shipping and send you the black one. If you like the color and decide to keep the one we sent, we will refund you the difference. I hope you like it!"

They were absolutely right to do so, and they refunded me the difference on the day I wrote saying "Yeah, I'll keep it." 

--Jaeger


----------



## nafarinha

elsoldemayo said:


> Raketa
> 
> View attachment 13566419


Hi elsoldemayo, please could you tell me more about that leather strap on the picture? Is it after-market? Is it secured on the wrist through what appears to be two snap fasteners near the lugs or is it more traditional, with a buckle and stitched loops to hold the spring bars? Thanks

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

nafarinha said:


> Hi elsoldemayo, please could you tell me more about that leather strap on the picture? Is it after-market? Is it secured on the wrist through what appears to be two snap fasteners near the lugs or is it more traditional, with a buckle and stitched loops to hold the spring bars? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


The fasteners are non-functional, you just slide the springs bar inside the loop they form. I got it cheap on ebay attached to a watch similar to this one. It was only $5'ish so was surprised to find it felt like real leather when it arrived. I bought a few more after that but they were just PVD, usable but worth about the $5 per strap I paid. I think it's one of the PVD straps on that watch. 
The quartz watches that came with them went straight in the bin.
Haven't seen them on ebay for a couple of years though and the seller is no longer listing an items.


----------



## elsoldemayo

White Amphibia


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today on the wrist - a RAKETA Aurora 1903:
-








regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today: a VOLMAX Aviator:
-








@all: have a nice weekend !

all the best, Michael
;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

(I'm still not sure if digital watches are allowed here because, strictly according to the rules, they have no 24-hour hand.)

Technochas CHN-01









An unpretentious watch but with an impressive automatic drift correction feature: reset the seconds and it remembers how long since it was last reset, calculates the drift and sets a compensation offset up to +/- 6.3s/day.


----------



## TOPAZ

-
The choice for today: a "Sun & Moon" made by Mr Jones Watches
-








@all: have a nice day !

b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Stührling Cuvette GMT (791.01) converted to 24h purist.


----------



## TOPAZ

.







.
Today: a GUSTAVE 24h - a flat monohand with quartz movement.

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today: a RAKETA Chukotka:
-








;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Custom watch from Meranom: a Vostok '090541 Amphidirskie'.









I like the 090 Amphibia case but it doesn't normally come with a 24-hour movement so I had them assemble one for me using the guts of a 650541 Komandirskie.

The plain bezel seemed a good choice but maybe the face looks too small with it. Easily fixed if I change my mind!

Sadly after only one day on the wrist it already has light scratches on the case. Maybe the matt finish case would have been a better choice?


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

-
On the wrist: a RAKETA " Soviet Antarctic Expedition"
-








@all: have a nice day !

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today: no RAKETA ...
-








It`s a KEMMNER 24h - big & heavy (250g steel (min.))

;-)


----------



## JAEGER003

TOPAZ said:


> -
> Today: no RAKETA ...
> -
> View attachment 13626411
> 
> 
> It`s a KEMMNER 24h - big & heavy (250g steel (min.))
> 
> ;-)


 How's the lume on that Kemmner?

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

JAEGER003 said:


> How's the lume on that Kemmner?


Afka included a photograph of the lume in his review of this watch in 2014. My observation is that it fades within two hours, even after fierce charging with a UV light.

(I can attest to the immense weight of this watch with the original bracelet. Mine went onto a leather strap shortly after it arrived.)


----------



## JAEGER003

ned-ludd said:


> Afka included a photograph of the lume in his review of this watch in 2014. My observation is that it fades within two hours, even after fierce charging with a UV light.
> 
> (I can attest to the immense weight of this watch with the original bracelet. Mine went onto a leather strap shortly after it arrived.)


OK, fair enough. I now see it's also only rated to 5ATM, which I suppose is adequate but I'd like to see 10.

Anyway, it's still gorgeous. Easily one of the best/prettiest 24-hour faces and setups I've seen.

--Jaeger


----------



## gradient

Threw on a bracelet... Gives this watch a more vintage look.


----------



## nafarinha

elsoldemayo said:


> The fasteners are non-functional, you just slide the springs bar inside the loop they form. I got it cheap on ebay attached to a watch similar to this one. It was only $5'ish so was surprised to find it felt like real leather when it arrived. I bought a few more after that but they were just PVD, usable but worth about the $5 per strap I paid. I think it's one of the PVD straps on that watch.
> The quartz watches that came with them went straight in the bin.
> Haven't seen them on ebay for a couple of years though and the seller is no longer listing an items.


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today:
.








@all: have a nice day !

b-)


----------



## Virgul3

TOPAZ said:


> .
> today:
> .
> View attachment 13636787
> 
> 
> @all: have a nice day !
> 
> b-)


Wow, such a nice watch! What brand/model is that?


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

Virgul3 said:


> Wow, such a nice watch! What brand/model is that?


That is a "Polar Bear" (second edition) made by POLJOT INTERNATIONAL (made in Alzenau/Germany), ref.# 2423.3001332

SALE source: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Poljot-International-24-Stunden-Weltzeituhr-2423-3001332-Handaufzug-Saphirglas-/112148782775

original price: ~ 500 €

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
today on the wrist:
-








a modified VOSTOK Komandirskie K-350642 - bezel changed and a glass bottom equipped.

b-)


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## TOPAZ

-
today on the wrist:
-








a VOSTOK Komandirskie K-350642

;-)


----------



## Krogerfoot

1957 Glycine Airman


----------



## bearwithwatch

Received Svalbard Regulator CF11 yesterday. At 36mm, it seems rather small in real life but your mileage may vary. Personally, 39mm watches are the minimum for my wrists.
Watch is certainly unique and ended up in wife's jewellery box.


----------



## ned-ludd

CASIO EDB-110F World Time









I *love* the sunlight map!


----------



## sanik




----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barry S

Svalbard Polar Aviation:
My first 24 hour watch with 12 on top. 
My first 24 hour watch with a quartz movement. 
My first 24 hour watch that's not an Airman.


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today is NOT a day for a RAKETA - on the wrist: a Breitling Chrono-Matic 24h:
-








@all: have a nice week !!

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
today on the wrist: an EPOS 3390
-








b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

-
the rocket for today: a RAKETA Admiral Vinogradov:
-








the color of the dial fits to the shirt ... ;-)

@all: have a nice day !

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

-
today on the wrist - a RAKETA (what else ?):
-








:roll:


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Currently on the wrist: a TISSOT Navigator
-








@all - have a nice day !

;-)


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

soufiane said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong forum ... :-(


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman F 104 Regulateur









At 48mm wide it's almost (but not quite) too large for my wrist.


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_Just Raketa-24, but very comfortable (2623.Н movement)._









_Redmi 5 Plus_


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today on the wrist: a STURMANSKIE Arctic ...
-








@all: have a nice week !

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
On the wrist: a RAKETA Oficerskie
-








b-)


----------



## astage

Svalbard Arctic AA24 arrived today. To my surprise, I managed to get number 002 of first batch.
Although perception of colour varies between persons, to my eyes, the luminous hands appear more lemon colour than shown in the picture - although their web-site said 'light green luminous markings'. The green hour dots and dashes appear darker and are not luminous, just the three hands. Being critical, matching of the hands and hour markings colour might have been nice, but the lemon/light-green on white would have been difficult to see.
Only other complaints: No longer supplied with the leather pouch, and the box foam cut-out won't take a watch with a fitted strap.


----------



## astage

Apologies - double posted in error


----------



## gradient

Amphibia!


----------



## Ftumch

Fructus Temporum said:


> _Just Raketa-24, but very comfortable (2623.Н movement)._


Divine. Has that bezel been engraved postmarket?


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Starting the day with a VOSTOK 24h:
-








;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Still a VOSTOK 24h on the wrist - but different dial:
-








;-)


----------



## mngdew

Airman 18 on a new Haveston strap.


----------



## Fellows

NATO looks great on that!


----------



## TOPAZ

Fellows said:


> NATO looks great on that!


Yes - excellent choice of colors in the watch strap!


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA with an advertisement for ZESTRIL (a medicine in case of impending heart failure)
-








@all: have a nice afternoon ... All the best, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today on the wrist: an "officer watch" - and a RAKETA
-








b-)

have a nice weekend, Michael


----------



## gradient

This one is back in rotation a lot now that I've ditched the leather strap.


----------



## Dankoh69

SBGJ201









Dankoh69


----------



## ned-ludd

Dankoh69 said:


> SBGJ201


It's a very nice watch but it's *NOT* a 24-hour one so it's off-topic and doesn't belong here!

Why do so many people fail to grasp this simple concept?


----------



## Ftumch

ned-ludd said:


> Why do so many people fail to grasp this simple concept?


Two theories. People see "24 hour watches", and think it means a forum for:

A) Posting watches 24/7

Or

B) Posting watches you wear round the clock


----------



## TOPAZ

-
the choice for today - a GTG:
-








b-)

all the best, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

-
Today on the wrist - a RAKETA Antarctica
-








;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
The watch of the day - a STURMANSKIE made by TRIUMPH WATCHES:
-








all the best, Michael
b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

-
I prefer mechanical watches, but from time to time I choose a watch with a quartz movement inside ...
-








Today it is a REDOUTABLE from VASCO.

;-)


----------



## Dankoh69

ned-ludd said:


> It's a very nice watch but it's *NOT* a 24-hour one so it's off-topic and doesn't belong here!
> 
> Why do so many people fail to grasp this simple concept?


Oh! How idiotic.. My bad for not reading before posting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

-







-
a RAKETA ... no comment

;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Sunday watch: a Technochas CHN-55 'Elektronika' from Belarus.









It's on one of the cheap Russian leather straps I've received with each of my Raketas and put aside. It seems more appropriate than the NATO I had on it previously.


----------



## TOPAZ

-
On the wrist: a SHTURMANSKIE Traveller (black) - très chic, but hardly readable...
-








all the best, Michael---;-)


----------



## Badger400

Very happy to say, Atlantic by L&H


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta - UNO 24


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Barry S

Svalbard Polar Aviation.

Getting used to the 12 on top but still prefer it the other way.


----------



## TOPAZ

-
On the wrist: a SHTURMANSKIE:
-








Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

-
"Aviator" is the name on the dial ...
-








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
And today - the real AVIATOR:
-








@all: have a nice weekend !

Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## Badger400

White dial L&H


----------



## TOPAZ

-
today: NIENABER Monohand - a unique item ...
-








Michael
;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Vintage 1953 Re-issue









I call it my "poor man's Aero-Compax" because the face layout, font and colouring is similar.

This is my only watch with a cyclops lens and it's taking a bit of getting used to. I keep thinking there's a drop of water on it!


----------



## TOPAZ

-
The "RAKETA of the day" - looks a little bit like having a hologram on the dial:
-








best regards, Michael

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
A RAKETA learned to fly:
-








;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanksie


----------



## TOPAZ

-
. a POLJOT Traveller Watch:
-








b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

-
the RAKETA of the day:
-








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael
;-)


----------



## Ftumch

Komandirskie in the sunski.


----------



## ned-ludd

Rockin' the 1969 vibe of my Tissot Navigator with a flexy bracelet.









(This is when I discovered it has 19mm lugs.)


----------



## JAEGER003

At long last, I finally got one! 

--Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy




----------



## ronsetoe

Posted this over in the Breitling forum earlier, but I venture into this forum quite often, even I might not post much.
This was earlier today out on a walk with my Saint Bernard. 125th LE #259 out of 1000 Breitling Cosmonaute. A brilliant 24hr watch. JMHO


----------



## Torch

Hello. I haven't seen all pictures yet, but this one is somehow special. Unlike most 24 hr, in this Seiko the minute hand is double and moves only 180 degrees per hour. 
I hope you like it. 
Cheers. Torch


----------



## zucchini

Torch said:


> Hello. I haven't seen all pictures yet, but this one is somehow special. Unlike most 24 hr, in this Seiko the minute hand is double and moves only 180 degrees per hour.
> I hope you like it.
> Cheers. Torch
> View attachment 13774763


Wow, that seems like it would be difficult to learn to read---although people are adaptable to many things, with practice. I wonder if this watch was made by just altering a typical 12hr watch movement in some way as to make it run at half speed. That would give the effect you describe, right?


----------



## zucchini

Torch said:


> Hello. I haven't seen all pictures yet, but this one is somehow special. Unlike most 24 hr, in this Seiko the minute hand is double and moves only 180 degrees per hour.
> I hope you like it.
> Cheers. Torch
> View attachment 13774763


Wow, that seems like it would be difficult to learn to read---although people are adaptable to many things, with practice. I wonder if this watch was made by just altering a typical 12hr watch movement in some way as to make it run at half speed. That would give the effect you describe, right?


----------



## TOPAZ

.
The watch of the day - a RAKETA (what else):









@all: have a nice week !

Best, Michael
;-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

living a 24-h day in blue


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a TISSOT Navigator PR-516
.








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist - an EPOS Emotion 3390 24h:
.








Cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## Badger400

Black L&H


----------



## daveenty

Not been on this thread for ages, nor the forum in fact. Real life sort of gets in the way at times I suppose...

Anyhow, after browsing THIS THREAD, I decided to dig my old 24 hour watch out. I bought it about 7 years ago yet it's probably only been worn abut three or four times since then. No idea why really, it just got put in it's box and left there so I've decided to give it an airing for the rest of this week. 

It's nothing special, especially compared to some of the stuff on here, but it does keep the old brain ticking over, especially after wearing 12 hour watches for many years.


----------



## daveenty

Dupe


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today - no RAKETA on the wrist ?!
Today we are talking about a 24h SKAGEN Regulator:
.








Best regards,
.
Michael
b-)


----------



## shock6906

Finally got one!










After at least six years of looking and getting scammed on one 3.5 years ago (with a white dial which I would have preferred) I finally have a square case Polar Bear. This is just pulled from the sale ad, but it is drop dead gorgeous in person.


----------



## Afka

Girard Perregaux Richeville Jour et Nuit









Just now I'm writing a review on it. An exceptional watch I got yesterday after years of hunting.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Living a 24-h Friday with one hand.

Edit: Forgot to mention. They made 500 of these and mine is 008/500.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a KOSMOS 24h (Kickstarter project in 2017 (?))
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## muto

ffuuu. got some error and now i have two posts. how i can delete the messages?


----------



## muto

Not a watch but still enjoying this beauty


----------



## bearwithwatch

Yes Watch Luna for a Saturday walk in a mildly cold day.
I usually don't go for digital watches, but this piece is unique and it was hard to pass up. 
(not sure if digital watches are allowed in this thread but I saw a few posts and decided to share mine)


----------



## Ftumch

Komandirskie 650541 currently in Singapore. Nato from Gnomon Watches.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Torch

You are right, it is very exceptional!!. would you mind to share your review with us?. Thanks. 
Best regards. Pedro


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a BOCTOK (WOSTOK) Antarktika
.








A limited club edition issued by the Russian watch forum. This is #30 / #49.
My big thanks go to "Afka" who helped me with the procurement of the watch.

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a modified BOCTOK / VOSTOK K-35 (#350617). The bezel was changed and the back exchanged with a glass bottom.
.








But the date - set wrong ...

regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a H3 TACTICAL
.








But the date - set wrong ...

regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Franken. Serving well enough to stay in rotation.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist:
.








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist - a "Polar Bear 24h" made by POLJOT International (my second one):
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## Afka

Breitling Chrono-Matic


----------



## josiahg52

Today, a Fortis Flieger 24hr Limited Edition. Pulled this one out of the depths of my collection this week. Interestingly, the crown screws down solidly two to three turns where when I put it away many years ago after being disgusted by the repair process Fortis has established in the United States, the crown and tube seemed to be completely stripped. The hour hand is still misaligned, unfortunately, and has been since I got it over seven years ago.

I have the plain stainless model as well and that crown and tube is truly stripped, sadly, but the hands are dead on. Not sure I'll ever get them repaired or serviced but I'm working on something else in this same area. Need to send my Glycine Airman 2000 for service also.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa 24-hr Franken in blue with proper pointy hands.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
My watch of the day: a GLYCINE Airman ...
.








@all: have a nice week !

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
And today a RAKETA:
.








best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
RAKETA Mix:
.








;-)

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
.Today on the wrist: an OLLECH & WAJS "Computer":
.








Best regards, Michael

b-)


----------



## Barry S

SST12 Purist


----------



## Sixracer

Barry S said:


> SST12 Purist


Nice! Don't see too many purist SST12s. Much more accurate to the original SST.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.








A RAKETA - 50 years POBEDA

b-)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ned-ludd

(Fixed that for ya.)


----------



## cuthbert

Number 1.


----------



## O2AFAC67

ned-ludd said:


> (Fixed that for ya.)


Thanks! I fixed it back for you as well... ;-):-d


----------



## ned-ludd

_Sigh._ Whoosh.

If I ever found myself wanting to look at a 12-hour Breitling I'd go to f15. They are off-topic here.

I am *so* sick of seeing 12-hour watches here! _Really_ not interested!


----------



## O2AFAC67

ned-ludd said:


> _Sigh._ Whoosh.
> 
> If I ever found myself wanting to look at a 12-hour Breitling I'd go to f15. They are off-topic here.
> 
> I am *so* sick of seeing 12-hour watches here! _Really_ not interested!


Well, thanks for the admonition, ned. Is this one pure enough for you?...



And if not that one, how about this one?...



If those two "purist" 24 hour pieces are still offending your sensibilities and making you sick I'll take it down a notch and simplify it for you...





Actually, reading Dennis' note I see that all three of these pieces qualify as "purist". _"A purist 24 has NO 12 hour hand."_ Sorry you became *SO* sick that you felt the need to blur out the companion watch in the first photo I posted yesterday. I'll curtail all visits to F5 in the future but you're still welcome in F15 if you somehow find yourself _"Really"_ interested in wanting to look at a 12 hour Breitling. Thanks for stopping by and have a nice day. |>


----------



## ned-ludd

_Sorry for the interruption, viewers. We now return you to normal programming._

On my actual wrist today: Glycine SST Purist Chronograph on a MN strap.









Very comfy, and washable after I sweat buckets in the heatwave we're having in Oz.


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Amphibian SE 420B05 with compass bezel.









The date is actually random because I don't bother setting it on Vostoks. Maybe I need a Quickset date tool.

Also, I think that NATO's got to go: I've dropped the watch a few too many times as I take it off.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
RAKETA "50 years in space":
.








Thanks to Avo for this beautiful watch!

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## ned-ludd

New arrival immediately modded: this Vostok Komandirskie 350642 now has an _Atlas One Mk 2_ bezel with _Tokyo-London GMT_ insert from 'One Second Closer'. The strap is a no-name blue canvas one from my box of straps.









For a long time I balked at the weird font for the numbers on these Komandirskies but recently I realised there is quite some design consideration at play here. Once I realised that I decided I could live with it. 
(Also I haven't bought any watches recently. ;-))


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: an UMNYASHOV with a VOSTOK 2431 movement:
.








;-)

Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok


----------



## bearwithwatch

Acquisition of today and finally arrived.


----------



## ned-ludd

_More arrivals..._

Vostok Komandirskie 350645 with a smaller bezel (from a Vostok Amphibia SE like the above one) on an MN strap.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Alexander Shorokhoff EQUA:
.








b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Alexander Shorokhoff DAY & NIGHT:
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael

;-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ned-ludd

Airnautic AN-24M on an _el-cheapo_ green canvas strap.









I've often thought I'd like a metal bracelet for this but it's very hard to find one to match the cold-carbon hardened case.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today - a VOSTOK K35:
.








@all: "have a nice day" !

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
SVALBARD AA17C Noonday:
.








b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Glycine Airman


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: the first issue of the SCHTURMANSKIE
.








regards, Michael

b-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

New addition of SE 420B06S


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA - what else:
.








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## elsoldemayo

Vintage Airman today


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA with an interesting dial:
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## tockandroll

ned-ludd said:


> _Sigh._ Whoosh.
> 
> If I ever found myself wanting to look at a 12-hour Breitling I'd go to f15. They are off-topic here.
> 
> I am *so* sick of seeing 12-hour watches here! _Really_ not interested!


In so many threads I see this O2AFAC67 character posting high definitions of his Breitlings with some of the most pompous and elitist replies; sometimes completely off-topic. Look buddy, your shiny expensive watches don't impress me.

MODERATOR NOTE: INTERVENTION REQUIRED: tockandroll, please keep your language here civil. His post was on topic with the 24 hour module. If you don't like Breitlings, that's fine. But some people do. Have respect.


----------



## TKiteCD

Glycine DC-4, Waterborne strap, 4 spring bars.


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## TOPAZ

.
A watch with an "Icebreaker" ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## 24h

Does this count?
Poljot Signal (mechanical alarm) with 24 hour markings printed below the indices. :-!


----------



## ned-ludd

24h said:


> Does this count?


Nope.

(Nice watch, though.)


----------



## 24h

ned-ludd said:


> Nope.
> 
> (Nice watch, though.)


Whoops, guess I overlooked that stickied post. First post in this subform :-s


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a *TISSOT Seastar PR 516*
.








best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Franken 24h. Lovely dial color matching with strap and shirt. lawl


----------



## ned-ludd

The iconic Hamilton Khaki 24 Hour Chronograph









I'm grateful for Afka's review with the exhortation _"If you see it on sale anywhere, attack immediately."_ 
I did and it truly is worth it.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a RAKETA watch with colorful dial in army design:
.








cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Amphibia


----------



## TOPAZ

.
RAKETA with a dial in marine design:









cheers, Michael
;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Fun With Bezels

Vostok K350645 with GMT 'Coke' bezel from AM-Watches.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Ollech & Wajs Model 72 Early Bird on Eulit perlon.


----------



## Afka

Limited series Raketa, made for Russian gas plant Yamal LNG, located in Yamal peninsula. #17/100


----------



## linuxs

Vostok 420









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52

Aviator 24hr black PVD ref. 2623/1224831. I actually have two of these and they appear to be a limited edition of 999 as they are numbered on the caseback. Don't see them at all any more.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: an UNION Flieger









@all: have a nice week !

Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
A RAKETA - one of those countless special editions:









best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Fun With Bezels

Vostok K350642 with GMT 'Batman' bezel from AM-Watches.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a RAKETA watch with a dial in army design:









You may compare this version with: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/what-24-hours-watch-you-wearing-today-665834-post48168805.html#post48168805

regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: EPOS Emotion 3390 24H
.








;-)

regards, Michal


----------



## Ftumch

Klinical Komandirskie


----------



## Naidan

Komandirskie on Raven leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a Greenwich-Time-Gate watch:
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## hj898

Take a pick! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok


----------



## TOPAZ

.
A RAKETA with an Aircraft Carrier:








should be cleaned ... asap

;-)


----------



## DaleEArnold

Plan to wear this evening..I like White Dials for Dress..


----------



## TOPAZ

.
A SCHTURMANSKIE ...
.








b-)

Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
POLJOT Intl. 2423.3001334 - Polar Bear:
.








;-)


----------



## timevapor

*Glycine Airman No. 1 Purist Automatic 40mm Black Dial - GL0163*


----------



## TFF

Love this watch, what a classic


----------



## TOPAZ

.
TACS Day & Night:
.








;-)

Best regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

GTG TimeGate 24.S10 on a flexy bracelet.









I'm gradually modifying all my straps and bracelets to take quick-release spring bars: so handy!


----------



## Croatan128

Sublime classic.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist:
.








@all: have a nice week ...

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist - an AVIATOR:
.








Best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## ca_ng

New shoes from veblenist


----------



## rangerNY

Ball Engineer Master II Aviator GMT. 24 hour GMT scale. I'm counting it. ;-)


----------



## Ftumch

rangerNY said:


> Ball Engineer Master II Aviator GMT.


It will be a beautiful day when Ball makes a true 24-hour watch, but that's a GMT and doesn't go in this forum.


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a "DeTomaso Classic Man" - ugly, but comfortable to wear ...
.








;-)

regards, Michael


----------



## Dennis Smith

Nice! I wore mine on a bead blasted bracelet for a while. Pretty close. Enjoying it now on a tan rally strap that seems to accentuate the colors nicely. Here's a quick pic.


----------



## hj898

Dennis Smith said:


> Nice! I wore mine on a bead blasted bracelet for a while. Pretty close. Enjoying it now on a tan rally strap that seems to accentuate the colors nicely. Here's a quick pic.
> 
> View attachment 13952039


What's that strap?
I'm looking for the rally strap to mount my chronograph at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
SVALBARD Sol og Mane:
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael
;-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## JAEGER003

Almost the equinox!

--Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

UNO Italia for an uncommited Sunday.


----------



## JAEGER003

Aaaand DST!

(Apologies, this camera really is rubbish.)

--Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA (what else) ...
.







.
Unlike the previous post, this is a real 24h wristwatch.
;-)

Best regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie Open Space


----------



## TOPAZ

.








A RAKETA - automatic, glass bottom, red-dotted-crown ...
I love this watch.

Best regards, Michael


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a VOSTOK Komandirskie series 35
.
View attachment 13973023


regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a DOLPHIN ...
.








Ooops - date not adjusted ...

best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
On the wrist: a VOSTOK ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael
;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Custom watch with modern dial and Omega 19SB pocket watch movement (c.1922) revealed by a full-width display back.















I spent weeks looking at this watch on the bay before finally deciding it had to become mine.


----------



## bearwithwatch

TOPAZ said:


> .
> On the wrist: a VOSTOK ...
> .
> View attachment 13977929
> 
> 
> @all: have a nice weekend !
> 
> Michael
> ;-)


I have seen this piece a few times. Model no. ?


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> I have seen this piece a few times. Model no. ?


891373? https://russian24hours.info/?cat=8


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








Best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## nogood

Glycine Airman Base 22 Purist


----------



## RedFroggy

Starting the week with an old classic , my Rateka 24h 2623.H/ 4671374


----------



## RedFroggy

Sry double post


----------



## TOPAZ

bearwithwatch said:


> I have seen this piece a few times. Model no. ?


*Восток 24h #2423-891582*

Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: an "Alexander Shorokhoff - Day & Night"
.








regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## linuxs

new arrival, I never set the date 









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA with a sailing ship









Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA "Komandirskie"
.
View attachment 13997607


@all: have a nice weekend !

Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a modified VOSTOK K-35 (2431-350642)
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a RAKETA (500 years America 1492-1992, export edition)
.








;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA "50 Years in Space"
.








Best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
RAKETA "Aurora 1903":
.








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

RAKETA (what else):
.








@all: have a nice weekend !


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My first Russian watch. Got it in 2006.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

l have that watch. The bezel gives it a totally different look. Nice!!



TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today on the wrist: a modified VOSTOK K-35 (2431-350642)
> .
> View attachment 14005819
> 
> 
> Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Just out of the box: a VOSTOK K-65 (#650547)
.








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
and here we have the "white sister": VOSTOK K65 (#650546)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a ZENO Pilot 24h
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

СЗРП Raketa


----------



## MERCENARY




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA Sturmovik
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Early Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: an AVIATOR made by VOLMAX
.








regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a GALLET - a little bit too tiny for my wrist...
.








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## archlinux

watch with raketa 24 hour movement


----------



## archlinux

sorry for big picture, posted from phone


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Sturmanskie Traveller (2431-2254285)
.








Black hands on black dial - there would be better color variants ...


Regards, Michael


----------



## sanik




----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok 650547, 'Batman' 24H bezel and leather strap with _deployant_ clasp, all from Meranom.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Sturmanskie Arctic:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
First time on the wrist: a VOSTOK Amphibia SE 420B06
.








@all: have a nice weekend

regards, Michael


----------



## sanik




----------



## ned-ludd

Seiko 8M15-8000 (in 24-hour 'Dual' mode, of course).


----------



## PanKorop

Vostok "Antarktika", custom bezel & bracelet.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sitting in the NICU waiting room this morning. Almost time to go in and see my brand new identical twin granddaughters! Decided to snap a quick cell phone cam wristie to commemorate the event... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## ned-ludd

A good Sunday watch, when you don't need to tell the time in any sort of hurry.

Modern Originals 46134 - Afka's 'Village Idiot'


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
A RAKETA:








Best Regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman GMT World Time 3323


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today in the office: a TISSOT Navigator
. 








@all: have a nice day ...

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Toady in the sun: 
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Norden makes a shameless copy of the Akerfalk. (Or is that the other way around?)









With some watches it's almost impossible to keep their crystal clean or photograph them. This appears to be one: it took almost thirty attempts to get a reasonably acceptable photo.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Amphibia


----------



## TOPAZ

.
The choice for today: a ZENO PILOT 24h
.








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA for the office:
.








@all: have a nice day !


Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Taday: a RAKETA with an Icebreaker ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

best regards, Michael


----------



## starman69




----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Norden makes a shameless copy of the Akerfalk. (Or is that the other way around?)
> 
> View attachment 14081697
> 
> 
> With some watches it's almost impossible to keep their crystal clean or photograph them. This appears to be one: it took almost thirty attempts to get a reasonably acceptable photo.


What do you think about this watch in terms of quality, time keeping or simply a mini review 

Never heard of this brand before


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today ... a LH AeroTimer 24h designed & engineered by JMD (Jean-Maurice Donzè) and made by Mercier SA
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a modified VOSTOK Komandirskie K35:
.








regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
On the wrist: one of my VOSTOK Komandirskie K-35
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA Heli Travel ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a STURMANSKIE (latest series)
.








@all: have a nice day !

regards, Michael


----------



## linuxs

Today k65 blue









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne

Edox today...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA on the wrist:
.








Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA on the wrist:
.








Best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: homeoffice - on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## eddiea




----------



## ned-ludd

Airnautic AN-24M on a comfy, colour-coordinated NATO.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a Greenwich Time Gate Watch
.








@all: have a nice week !

Michael
b-)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Bracelet change.


----------



## thejollywatcher

ned-ludd said:


> Airnautic AN-24M on a comfy, colour-coordinated NATO.
> 
> View attachment 14143361


Awesome combo!! 

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Watchbreath

This one will give severe chest pains to those who hate 'Roman Numerals'.


TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today: a Greenwich Time Gate Watch
> .
> View attachment 14143415
> 
> 
> @all: have a nice week !
> 
> Michael
> b-)


----------



## JAEGER003

TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today: a Greenwich Time Gate Watch
> .
> View attachment 14143415
> 
> 
> @all: have a nice week !
> 
> Michael
> b-)


How wide is that case? Looks pretty big but I can't tell if it's an illusion. Also, about how tall? (Info is scare on their site, but that appeals to my closet steampunk...)

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

JAEGER003 said:


> How wide is that case? Looks pretty big but I can't tell if it's an illusion. Also, about how tall? (Info is scare on their site, but that appeals to my closet steampunk...)
> 
> --Jaeger
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


try this link ...


----------



## TOPAZ

.
the watch for today: a RAKETA:
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
the watch on my wrist: a KEMMNER 24h
.








diameter: ~45 mm & height: ~12mm > heavy metal on the wrist !!

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a VOSTOK KomandirskieK65 (#650546)
.








Ooops - unadjusted date ... :-s

Best regards, Michael


----------



## JAEGER003

TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today: a VOSTOK KomandirskieK65 (#650546)
> .
> View attachment 14151697
> 
> 
> Ooops - unadjusted date ... :-s
> 
> Best regards, Michael


I can't imagine why... they're a serious PITA to set. Is adding a quick set feature really that much harder?

(No, really, i don't know-- is it? )

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
my choice for today: a Mr-Jones-Watch
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie


----------



## eddiea




----------



## TOPAZ

.








regards, Michael


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA "75 years POLICE"
.








b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
The watch of today: a A RAKETA in memory of the 500th anniversary of the discovery of America ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
TOPAZ proudly present: a BREITLING Chronomatic
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a RAKETA "Admiral Vinogradov"
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
RAKETA (what else...):
.








regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## johnopost

Really liking this one. It came in yesterday.
The colors on the meranom website were definitely more of a darker blue, but I think it looks great with the cream and black.
Definitely shocking to see the whole dial lumed up my first night with it.


----------



## that guy




----------



## phatning

Towson









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist:
.








best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a PAKETA - what else ...









YES - the plexi has to be polished a little bit.
b-)

Michael


----------



## sanik




----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman D 24 09


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a SVALBARD NoonDay (AA17C):
.








b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a RAKETA "Bank of Russia": 
.








b-)
Michael


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a RAKETA Aurora 1903
.








;-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

For past 3 days


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Nightshift ... a STURMANSKIE on the wrist:
.








b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA Baikonur
.







.
An exciting watch !

@all: have a nice weekend ...

Best regards, Michael


----------



## Kulprit

24 hour watch for the 24 Hours of Le Mans.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a VOSTOK Amphibian SE (with an unadjusted date ... :-()
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
on the wrist: a POLJOT INTL. Polar Bear
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.







.

b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: RAKETA HeliTravel
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## JAEGER003

Notable mostly for the correct time and the light sky in the background. Solstice in Scotland!

--Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## G550driver




----------



## TOPAZ

.
on the wrist: a RAKETA Condor
.
View attachment 14249329


@all:have a nice weekend !
b-)

Best regards, Michael


----------



## moberf

Slow Watch - Automatically Slow 03


----------



## ttmooney

TOPAZ said:


> .
> on the wrist: a POLJOT INTL. Polar Bear
> .
> View attachment 14241343
> 
> 
> regards, Michael


I really like these. Keeping an eye out - if anyone wants to sell one, let me know!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a watch made by "Mr. Jones"
.








@all: have a sunny day ... Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today in use: a TISSOT Visodate (AUTOMATIC SEASTAR PR 516 - what a name ...)
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a VOSTOK Komandirskie K-350617
.








vlG, Michael
b-)


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

JAEGER003 said:


> Notable mostly for the correct time and the light sky in the background. Solstice in Scotland!
> 
> --Jaeger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


North Queensferry?


----------



## JAEGER003

Mouse_at_Large said:


> North Queensferry?


Yep, good eye! Stayed with friends for the solstice.

They apparently forgot to pay the dark bill.

-- Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
on the wrist - a RAKETA "in memory of the discovery of America": 
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: an UNION Flieger 24h (made in Portugal)
.








@all: have a nice & sunny weekend !

Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## ned-ludd

GTG on a shiny new bracelet


----------



## TOPAZ

.
A RAKETA (what else) ...
.


----------



## ttmooney

ttmooney said:


> I really like these. Keeping an eye out - if anyone wants to sell one, let me know!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ask and ye shall receive. On its way from Manchester via an eBay ad!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today ... a monohand-watch called "UNO Italia"
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

ttmooney said:


> On its way from Manchester via an eBay ad!


That explains why I didn't find it: the seller wouldn't post to Oz. Very jealous as I've been on the lookout for one for ages.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a RAKETA with an advertisement for HAMANN, an international forwarding company.









@all: have a nice & sunny weekend !

best regards, Michael


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi!

Wearing my Glycine Airman 2000 b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie


----------



## ttmooney

ned-ludd said:


> That explains why I didn't find it: the seller wouldn't post to Oz. Very jealous as I've been on the lookout for one for ages.


I literally offered £200 before there was a single bid. It's lovely, but I haven't worn it out yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA with the sailing vessel named "Khersones" on the dial.
.








Best regards, Michael

@all: have a successful week.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Here we have - the very first time on the wrist ... A RAKETA Polar:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today I have an advertising on my wrist: a RAKETA called CAMEL
.








A touch of adventure ...
;-)
.
regards, Michael


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a RAKETA Pilot
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
A "BOCTOK" to kick off the last day of this week's work ...









@all: have a sunny weekend!

Michael
b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## bearwithwatch

No-Watch Timeless CM2-3721 (Quartz)


----------



## ned-ludd

Modified 'Purist' Seiko SLT083P









It seems the removal of the 12-hour hand makes the calendar intermittent. Another Seiko I have with the same 8F56 movement but unmodified keeps the date correctly.

If I correct the date (only possible by opening the case) this one keeps pace for several weeks then starts to randomly miss days. I've stopped worrying about it.


----------



## linuxs

Today new k65









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA "Soviet Antarctic Expedition" - from the time when wristwatches measured 36 mm in diameter ...
.








b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
the watch for today: a STURMANSKIE Arctic









Best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.








A "Galvano-Magnetic-clock" issued by GTG.

Michael
;-)


----------



## Kulprit

A week or two ago I was complaining about the fact that HBO seemed to have put "From the Earth to the Moon" on a shelf somewhere and lost it for the last 20 years. Then, a couple of days ago, I was pleasantly surprised to see that they apparently found it.

I had no intention of wearing this watch today. In fact, since I decided quite some time ago that I was going to sell it, I really don't want to risk adding any signs of wear to it. But as I was watching FtEttM last night, I noticed on Deke Slayton's wrist what appeared to be almost certainly a Glycine Airman. While mine isn't the same vintage as his, I still felt inspired to wear this one today as a tribute to the men and women who man the moon landing possible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
chosen to be the watch for today: a RAKETA Arctica
.








@all - have a nice weekend ...

;-)


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## sickondivers

#G-Shock GW-6900 #Classic


----------



## leograye

My new Squale 30 Atmos 40mm GMT from LongIslandwatch.com


----------



## ned-ludd

Obviously it's time for a reminder:

*GMT watches with a 12-hour hand are NOT 24-hour watches so they're off-topic here.*

Digital watches that show 'P' for PM are also not 24-hour, so at least switch them to 24-hour mode before posting.


----------



## ned-ludd

Nice watch; pity about the brand name.


----------



## JAEGER003

ned-ludd said:


> Nice watch; pity about the brand name.
> 
> View attachment 14336401


I've seen pix of those online and they look cool (the name notwithstanding), but they're _soooo _inexpensive that I worry about quality. (Same issue with Alpha.)

How are they in person? Is the fit/finish (and accuracy) better than, say, a Vostok/Kommanderskie? How about a Seiko?

[Edit: I checked myself, they're not as cheap as I'd originally remembered. I was thinking of Alpha. The Wanchers have sapphire crystals and are listed at over $200US, which puts them in the range of a low-end Seiko... but with a saphire. ]

--Jaeger


----------



## abdullah8001

Nice!


----------



## ned-ludd

The modest and elusive RLT 76.


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa ПОЛЯРНЫЕ (Polar)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman F104 Regulateur Ref. 3893









Not too happy with how easily the bezel scratches.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Hot weather requires something thin & lightweight, like an Ollech & Wajs Model 72 Early Bird (c.1970), today on Kreisler mesh from the same era.


----------



## ned-ludd

Finally my Vostok Komandirskie 650546 has arrived!









So new that I'd not taken the protective plastic lining off the bezel.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airman No. 1 re-issue today.


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok 2423 (my infamous factory-error rotated minutes example).

I've not been happy with various bezels on this so I'm trying a 'no bezel' look with a shiny blank from Meranom.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today the first time on the wrist: a FORTIS Flieger 24h Black ltd. Edition...









Best regards, Michael


----------



## ChaseOne

Geoscope...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vintage Airman No.1


----------



## ned-ludd

ChaseOne said:


> Geoscope...


These are very attractive but have me confused. Are they actually a purist 24-hour watch? 
The hand positions shown on most photos on the web suggest "No" but some descriptions and photos suggest "Yes".


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today ... an intensively used EURASTYLE:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a FORTIS Flieger (ltd. Black Ed.)
.








regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
the watch for today: a tiny RAKETA "Khersones"
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today - a RAKETA with a flower symbol on the dial
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## TOPAZ

.
TRIAS Cammouflage-1 24h (automatic):
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael


----------



## Sixracer

Wearing my Glycine Airman SST (1968ish) to a lovely event this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Early Bird on a stingray leather strap


----------



## ksus2020




----------



## Watchbreath

Now, how is that a 24hr watch?


ksus2020 said:


> View attachment 14406513


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a UMNYASHOV Subterrene 2431.1 (automatic)
.








best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa World Timer


----------



## bearwithwatch

No Watch CM1-2821 (026/500)
Last time on my wrist. Will be up for sale


----------



## GrapeApe

A beautiful cheap beater Parnis GMT 
Got this off Ebay for around $80 a few years ago.

Sapphire crystal and great power reserve but most importantly it's built like a tank and looks amazing. Looks like a $1,000 watch easily imo. A bit heavy but I like that. Just feels so solid. Lume is horrible though.










https://ibb.co/1G8C99y

No idea why picture won't work. Anyone know an easy hosting site to use? Imgur doesn't seem to want to work for me


----------



## TOPAZ

GrapeApe said:


> A beautiful cheap beater Parnis GMT
> Got this off Ebay for around $80 a few years ago.
> ...


grrrr .... a GMT is NOT a "24h watch" .... if people could read AND think o|


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a VOSTOK Amphibian 420 SE:
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
one of my modified VOSTOK K-35 ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend

Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> No Watch CM1-2821 (026/500)
> Last time on my wrist. Will be up for sale


Good luck. I've had one NIB for over two years and can't seem to _give_ it away.

_(Note to self: in future, do not take up two-for-one offers.)_


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Good luck. I've had one NIB for over two years and can't seem to _give_ it away.
> 
> _(Note to self: in future, do not take up two-for-one offers.)_


How much were you asking? 

edit: ah, just read it again. Even for free? Dayum!


----------



## bearwithwatch

GrapeApe said:


> A beautiful cheap beater Parnis GMT
> Got this off Ebay for around $80 a few years ago.
> 
> Sapphire crystal and great power reserve but most importantly it's built like a tank and looks amazing. Looks like a $1,000 watch easily imo. A bit heavy but I like that. Just feels so solid. Lume is horrible though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/1G8C99y
> 
> No idea why picture won't work. Anyone know an easy hosting site to use? Imgur doesn't seem to want to work for me


I had the same issues with imgur. Sometimes it would work, sometimes it won't.
Hosting images in my site won't at all.
Now using postimg.org, and checked it at home, in phones, at work, at remote desktop in another machine with a very basic browser and it seems to be working.


----------



## linuxs

Today a new 650 (date not set)









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NYMets0018

I am wearing my Tag Batman GMT.


----------



## ned-ludd

NYMets0018 said:


> I am wearing my Tag Batman GMT.


*AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!*

*NOT. A. 24. HOUR. WATCH!*


----------



## ned-ludd

Seiko 8M18-9000


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a VOLMAX Aviator ...
.








@all: have a nice week ...

regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _'An inordinate fondness for beetles'_.









I keenly await the day that they make a larger version of this with a mechanical movement, as they did with their 'Sun and Moon'.


----------



## elsoldemayo

My first ever 24Hr purchase (also my 1st Russian watch) is back on the wrist today.


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Norden makes a shameless copy of the Akerfalk. (Or is that the other way around?)
> 
> With some watches it's almost impossible to keep their crystal clean or photograph them. This appears to be one: it took almost thirty attempts to get a reasonably acceptable photo.


These watches are available at cheaper price in ebay these days. The domain http://nordenwatches.se/ is out. There's no activity in instagram for a long time.
It seems that they are out of business. 
I would've bought both white and black but the giant "Swiss Movement" on a dial is a turn off, unless it looks bigger in photos.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Hump day with Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## TOPAZ

.
A STURMANSKIE "Open Space" automatic 24h (#2431- 1765938, made by VOLMAX)
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
On the wrist: a RAKETA
.








Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today ... a RAKETA (what else):
.








@all: have a nice weekend.

Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

CASIO 'Cosmo Phase'


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _The Hidden City_


----------



## junkman




----------



## TOPAZ

.
MJW "SUN & MOON":
.








regards from Germany
Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA - they had such a watch in 2004 in their program:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

TOPAZ said:


> -
> The watch of the day - a STURMANSKIE made by TRIUMPH WATCHES:
> -
> View attachment 13694715
> 
> 
> all the best, Michael
> b-)


I'm thinking to pull the trigger on this one. How's the lume if there's any? Time keeping throughout the day?


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a PAKETA Aurora ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

XEN XQ0044


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today - a VASCO Redoutable 24h:









best regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Yes _Zulu_


----------



## ned-ludd

Skone









Converted to an actual 24-hour movement (Ronda 515-24H) from the completely inappropriate 12-hour movement it came with from China.
A rare case of the movement being almost the same cost as the watch as bought!


----------



## linuxs

Inviato dal mio GM1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
a ZENO Pilot 24h:
.








@all: have a nice & sunny week b-)

Best regards, Michael


----------



## sanik




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650541


----------



## ned-ludd

Svalbard's 'Man Sized' Regulator AF14









Looks like the face printing went awry, as it is faded away from the centre. Probably not worth sending it back though, as it only shows when you look closely.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a red RAKETA with a lightly damaged dial
.








;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie Open Space


----------



## sanik




----------



## Vishnunath

lovely watch cris! I love the finishing of botta <3



chris01 said:


> Keeping it simple: Botta Design UNO 24


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a rocked TISSOT PR-516:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## beached




----------



## ned-ludd

beached said:


> Pic of a Rolex GMT


WRONG.

We really need a 'Dislike' button in this thread.


----------



## ned-ludd

This is what that Rolex wants to be.

Christopher Ward C900 Worldtimer


----------



## Vinegar

Hi guys and girls, just wanted to say hi and what an awesome thread! I just learned what a 'hump day' is and I'm excited, it's actually something I had thought about ages ago but assumed it was my own stupid idea and that nobody would have made such a thing. Sometimes this hobby just delivers doesn't it?!

I'm about to disappear down the rabbithole of this whole thread, but in the meantime can I ask: does anyone know of a hump day with GMT hand (or at least a securable bezel) - ideally without a date window? How's that for niche?!


----------



## ned-ludd

Vinegar said:


> does anyone know of a hump day with GMT hand


I don't understand your question but this isn't the place to ask it anyway. Start a new thread. It should relate to purist 24-hour watches or be posted in another area of the forum.


----------



## Vinegar

ned-ludd said:


> I don't understand your question but this isn't the place to ask it anyway. Start a new thread. It should relate to purist 24-hour watches or be posted in another area of the forum.


I mean a pure 24 hour watch, but with an additional hour hand for an additional time zone. Both would revolve once every 24hrs, with midday at the top. But mostly I was just making conversation.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a TISSOT Seastar PR516
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

;-)
Michael


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Tiny, but mighty, Zodiac Hermetic Jet Aeronaut.


----------



## sanik




----------



## beached




----------



## ned-ludd

Meanwhile, in the world of _real_ 24-hour watches...

Svalbard _Isfjell_


----------



## ned-ludd

Just arrived: from a Kickstarter project that met all its targets - on time and as promised.

The IMME Octo


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: an EPOS 3390
.








b-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Wrong forum!


beached said:


> View attachment 14473087


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350624 for a 24 hr hump day


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.







.
a GUINAND Flying Officer 24h ...

;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> a GUINAND Flying Officer 24h ...


Snap!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: one of my countless RAKETA watches ...
.








best regards
;-)


----------



## Afka

Vintage Soviet Raketa Polar (Poljarnye). Mother of all Raketa Polars.


----------



## TOPAZ

.







.
@all: have a nice weekend ...
.
;-)


----------



## Afka

Yes, I know, this is sacrilege. But I wanted so much to find out what a smartwatch is... Louis Vuitton Tambour Horizon is closest to the 24h watch of all smartwatches, I think.
First day testing this beast.


----------



## sanik




----------



## ned-ludd

I've not worn a Raketa for a while.









I have a love/hate relationship with this particular watch. 
I've rebuilt the movement numerous times before getting it working reliably and it must be on at least the fourth combination of replacement balance wheel, escape wheel and pallet fork by now.

But that green spiral flare dial...!


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones _Time Traveler_ (on a Sunday when I have no intention of going anywhere in person).









As I feared in my review of this watch, after two years the smog has started to set in.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








;-)


----------



## moberf

Happy Equinox everyone! Below is my Yes Equilibrium watch. I took this pic about the half way spot in my morning commute. This is a really fun watch but not the typical style seen here. On the the solstice, equinox and cross-quarter days (half way between a solstice and equinox) the inner yellow moon circle has a special display. The outer displays the sun status for my location.
In addition to the digital time display that can be switched off, is a single 24 hr hand with tritium tube.


----------



## ned-ludd

I didn't wear any of my _Yes_ watches yesterday. It seems odd to wear them on the days when they show less information than normal. Here they are in the Vernal Equinox mode nevertheless: _Equilibrium_ on the left and _Zulu_ on the right.















(The Yes _Luna_ is broken and in the process of being sent back for repair.)

Today I wore my newly converted Glycine Airman 8 Chronograph Purist.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amfibia SE 420B05S


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: BREITLING Navitimer Cosmonaute ...
.








b-)


----------



## mrbucks

Seiko 7A28-7120 RAF Gen1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

mrbucks said:


> Seiko 7A28-7120 RAF Gen1


That's not a 24 hour watch, @mrbucks.

_Please_ read forum rules before posting.


----------



## Watchbreath

Maybe he wears it 24 hours a day.


ned-ludd said:


> That's not a 24 hour watch, @mrbucks.
> 
> _Please_ read forum rules before posting.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
LONGINES 24h
.








best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Strapped that one on several years ago, it's big and heavy.


TOPAZ said:


> .
> LONGINES 24h
> .
> View attachment 14502505
> 
> 
> best regards, Michael
> ;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

Watchbreath said:


> Strapped that one on several years ago, it's big and heavy.


YES - BIG & HEAVY ... a little bit like a pocket-watch
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Even today, a real heavy weight on the wrist: a BREITLING Chronomatic
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael


----------



## Afka

OK, let it be - hard and heavy Friday today. BTW - I just checked out, my Tissot Navigator with bracelet is 175 grams.


----------



## Mauiman50

SRP123









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Mauiman50 said:


> SRP123


_Sigh_. Yet another non-24 hour watch. Do people actually _read _this thread before posting? I'm guessing they don't.


----------



## 011235

Svalbard Regulator


----------



## Afka

Well-known vintage Raketa SAE (Soviet Antarctic Expedition). But this time not with a more common blue dial, but with rare brown dial. You can find SAE watches with blue dial in NOS condition. I don't know what paint they had for a brown dial, but it is almost impossible to find even a decent brown dial Raketa SAE. In most cases the brown paint is almost gone.









The leather strap is genuine vintage Soviet one.


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> _Sigh_. Yet another non-24 hour watch. Do people actually _read _this thread before posting? I'm guessing they don't.


It's a losing battle ned-ludd. Guessing some posters see the number 24 on their watch and think it's relevant. Either that or they do know and say "close enough" lol.


----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator (ABNATOR).


----------



## Mauiman50

ned-ludd said:


> _Sigh_. Yet another non-24 hour watch. Do people actually _read _this thread before posting? I'm guessing they don't.


Sigh...whoa my bad. But you should chill out dude! No need for that type of message.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf

Slow Watch - Automatically Slow 3
I really like this watch, I need to wear it more often.


----------



## Afka

Today Isihara 24 World from Seiko Industries. One of the very few quartz watches I'm wearing time to time.


----------



## bearwithwatch

No Watch Timeless CM2-3721


----------



## TOPAZ

.
RAKETA Pilot "50 years in space":
.








;-)


----------



## Afka

Today is a day off. Why not to try something unusual. *YEMA North Pole.* 
YEMA is a French company which used to have unique designed watches. About the same as French Citroen was unique car maker (was, not any more).


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a POLJOT Intl. 'Polar Bear' (#2423.3001332)
.








Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a POLJOT Intl. 'Polar Bear' (#2423.3001333)
.








Regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Ракета СЗРП


----------



## italy7

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Amfibia SE 420B05S


Ok so this is a true 24 hour watch making one full revolution a day? Been looking at some of these...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

italy7 said:


> Ok so this is a true 24 hour watch making one full revolution a day? Been looking at some of these...


That's affirmative.

Today's companion on wrist. Komandirskie 350617


----------



## wristboyNZ

TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today: a POLJOT Intl. 'Polar Bear' (#2423.3001332)
> .
> View attachment 14514745
> 
> 
> Regards, Michael


The dial on this is amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

italy7 said:


> Ok so this is a true 24 hour watch making one full revolution a day? Been looking at some of these...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes. Meranom.com has one of the black dial versions in stock.


----------



## ned-ludd

Quite a Russian vibe this week.

Vostok Komandirskie K35-350607









(The date is wrong, as always.)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a POLJOT Intl. 'Polar Bear' (#2423.3001334)
.








Regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

wristboyNZ said:


> The dial on this is amazing!


It's still available from a German dealer ...
;-)


----------



## judg69

Raketa 24 Hour Worldtimer :


----------



## ttmooney

judg69 said:


> Raketa 24 Hour Worldtimer :
> View attachment 14521043


What movement is it using? I bought one, and it's 12-hour!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Amfibia SE 420B05S


How are you liking this one?? Care to share any details...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

I know it’s legitimate Soviet era and not NOS, but unsure if is 24 hour movement or a 12 hour movement converted. I will check in the next few weeks and let you know. Regards, judg69


----------



## ned-ludd

judg69 said:


> unsure if is 24 hour movement or a 12 hour movement


I'm pretty sure they've always been a 12-hour movement; it's only the bezel that helps calculate 24h timezones.

Meanwhile, today I've been following the Russian trend and wore my custom Vostok 'Amphidirskie'.


----------



## judg69

ned-ludd said:


> I'm pretty sure they've always been a 12-hour movement; it's only the bezel that helps calculate 24h timezones.
> 
> Meanwhile, today I've been following the Russian trend and wore my custom Vostok 'Amphidirskie'.
> 
> View attachment 14521819


The authentic 24 hour movement is 2623. Others are the 12 hour movements converted to 24 hour. Have a Great Day!, judg 69


----------



## ned-ludd

ttmooney said:


> What movement is it using? I bought one, and it's 12-hour!


If you search ebay for "raketa world time" you'll see many of these watches. Observe the variety of hand positions and you'll quickly see that they must have 12-hour movements (11:25 is a dead giveaway, for instance). It's also rare, if ever, that a 24-hour watch doesn't have very clear 24-hour markings. If at a glance you only see pips it's almost certainly a 12-hour watch.

Also, the presence of a day/date wheel on a Raketa indicates a 2614 or 2628 movement, which are 12-hour movements. I've seen no indication that these have ever been converted to 24-hour, whereas countless 2609s (which have no date wheel) have been. I'd be keen to hear of a converted 2628H movement.

Edit: I just had a play with a 2614H and a 2628H movement and quickly determined that the day/date wheel is driven directly by the hour wheel, which has to fully rotate twice to trigger the day/date shift. Converting this mechanism to 24-hour would be almost impossible if you wanted to retain the day/date wheel. This is why I doubt the existence of any Raketa 2614H/2628H conversion to 24-hour with a working day/date.


----------



## Afka

Sky Solunar today. I haven't seen it some years, now discovered it in my drawer. I am very happy that after changing the batterys (yes, two, one for the analogue watch and one for digital watch) I could set it up.









Sky Solunar was made in California before the Yes watches started. Very similar setup. We have here one hand analogue true 24h watch with a lot of digital stuff running on the dial.

Without manual you can not operate this type of watch. I added as attachments here below the original manuals as pdf files. Take them if you need. It seems to work! I never before even tried to attached other files, only pictures.

View attachment SkyTime_booklet_A.pdf

View attachment SkyTime_booklet_B.pdf


----------



## elsoldemayo

24Hr Raketa


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## bearwithwatch

italy7 said:


> How are you liking this one?? Care to share any details...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Love this watch. Time keeping is pretty good during a 24hr period. No date is a positive aspect since I keep my watches in rotation, and it is cumbersome to set the date everytime. 
And price point is really affordable. Lum is on weakside which is not that important for me.


----------



## Mauiman50

Fergfour said:


> It's a losing battle ned-ludd. Guessing some posters see the number 24 on their watch and think it's relevant. Either that or they do know and say "close enough" lol.


Wow brilliant comment! Losing battle Lol.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketdelaney

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Amfibia SE 420B05S


I don't suppose you have a lume shot of this one do you?


----------



## ned-ludd

jaketdelaney said:


> I don't suppose you have a lume shot of this one do you?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/amphi...ion-about-dial-lume-4816389.html#post47310413


----------



## ned-ludd

EPOS Emotion


----------



## elsoldemayo

Early Raketa


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350607


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Afka

Vintage Montilier Commander 24 today. I got it some years ago, but today I'm wearing it first time.
Rare watch. This one is the only Montilier Commander I've ever seen, beside the one described by André Stikkers in https://www.raketa24.com/24hourwatch/24gal!montilier.htm


----------



## sanik




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B06S SE


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie with world-timer bezel


----------



## sanik




----------



## gokhan3010

Svenn Watches - Night Blue Wood Watch & Sandalwood


----------



## ned-ludd

gokhan3010 said:


> Svenn Watches - Night Blue Wood Watch & Sandalwood


Not even _close_.


----------



## jaketdelaney

How do we feel about the lume only being applied at every second hour? Wouldn't this just look like a normal watch in the dark? Or is there lume on the numerals, too?


----------



## linuxs

Kim 650









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: one of my modified VOSTOK's (bezel, glass bottom)
.








@all: have a nice day !

Michael
b-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Do you go around the dial twice to get to 24?


gokhan3010 said:


> Svenn Watches - Night Blue Wood Watch & Sandalwood
> 
> View attachment 14549667


----------



## bearwithwatch

Hump day with Komandirskie 350645


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today ... a RAKETA (what else):
.








b-)
Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
the daily RAKETA ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Watch Triumph ГАГАРИНСКИЕ (Gagarinskie)









(Apologies to Afka, who disapproves of this watch bearing a штурманские [Sturmanskie] label. But collectors gotta collect. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )

I bought some Vostok hands to replace those shown but they're _way_ too short for the face.


----------



## P.C.

An unusual 24 hour no date Citizen lcd watch supplied only to the Japanese railway for use by train conductors .


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Watch Triumph ГАГАРИНСКИЕ (Gagarinskie)
> 
> View attachment 14559537
> 
> 
> (Apologies to Afka, who disapproves of this watch bearing a штурманские [Sturmanskie] label. But collectors gotta collect. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )
> 
> I bought some Vostok hands to replace those shown but they're _way_ too short for the face.


lawl


----------



## elsoldemayo

White Amphibia


----------



## ned-ludd

La Marée PS3294MF









An obscure Chinese-made quartz watch that seems only available in Japan.

It's nothing special (especially the 'gun-metal' case) and I immediately swapped out the stiff, chunky bund strap it came on. About the nicest feature is the reflective swirl finish on the face.

By coincidence it has the same Ronda movement that's broken in my Sky Time Solunar watch. _Hmmm..._


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a POLJOT Intl. "Polar Bear" (#2423.3001331)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a VOSTOK Komandirskie K-35 (#2431.01-350624), unmodified...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: SVALBARD 'Sol og Mane' (#AA16B)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## ChadHahn

This might be a bit unusual for this forum but here is the 24 hour watch I'm wearing today. It's a Seiko from 1978 and the time is only 24 hours. There is no way to switch it to AM/PM

This watch was one of the first digital watches with an alarm. It has a count down timer, an alarm, a repeating alarm and an hourly chime. Other than the alarms it only has date, hours, minutes and seconds.

The watch has a raised back to act as a resonator and the alarm has different volume settings. It has a fairly loud alarm.


----------



## ChadHahn

Here it is with a more appropriate hour number.


----------



## amngwlvs

TOPAZ said:


> .
> today: SVALBARD 'Sol og Mane' (#AA16B)
> .
> View attachment 14587505
> 
> 
> regards, Michael


So I've never come into the 24 Hours forum before but thought I'd check it out - man, I'm glad I did! That piece looks awesome and couldn't believe the price point. I'm going to have to keep a closer eye on Svalbard for sure!


----------



## andrea__81

elsoldemayo said:


> White Amphibia
> 
> View attachment 14575047


Same one for me! My first Vostok and my first 24H. First full lume as well.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
My daily dose "RAKETA":
.








@all: have a nice week !

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
More RAKETA dope: same dial style 
.








;-) - Michael


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

New on today, and I think my only 24 hour watch, I think, yes, I think.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
A RAKETA with just another different dial ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today it is a VOSTOK ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## [email protected]

24-Hour Bezel. Does this count?


----------



## Watchbreath

No!


[email protected] said:


> 24-Hour Bezel. Does this count?
> View attachment 14608461


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a JMD Aerotimer
.








@all: have a nice weekend!

Michael
:-!


----------



## ned-ludd

Sky Time Solunar 001H4









Sadly the hand doesn't work but if someone can find me a working Ronda 763.24E movement...


----------



## lvt

ned-ludd said:


> Sky Time Solunar 001H4
> 
> View attachment 14612805
> 
> 
> Sadly the hand doesn't work but if someone can find me a working Ronda 763.24E movement...


What does the 85% gauge mean?


----------



## ned-ludd

lvt said:


> What does the 85% gauge mean?


It's telling us that the moon is waxing (up triangle) and is at 85% brightness.
(Afka posted the manual for this watch previously.)


----------



## lvt

ned-ludd said:


> It's telling us that the moon is waxing (up triangle) and is at 85% brightness.
> (Afka posted the manual for this watch previously.)


Thanks, that's very interesting.


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa World Times









I assume the markers are supposed to be white. Either they were originally and the red has bled into them over time or it was just a failed print in the first place.


----------



## SequoiaMan

sanik said:


>


Gorgeous.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: UNION Flieger 24h
.


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
STURMANSKIE 'Open Space' (#2431- 1765938):
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA ...
.







.
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a POLJOT Intl. 'Polar Bear' (#2423.3001333)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: an AVIATOR (made by VOLMAX)
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Every time I see that logo, I think of 'Flying 'A' gasoline.


TOPAZ said:


> .
> today on the wrist: an AVIATOR (made by VOLMAX)
> .
> View attachment 14628275
> 
> 
> @all: have a nice weekend !
> 
> best regards, Michael
> ;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: an EPOS Emotion 24h (#3390.302.20.38.30)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## fiskadoro

Airman No. 1 Reissue


----------



## gychang03

TOPAZ said:


> .
> today on the wrist: an EPOS Emotion 24h (#3390.302.20.38.30)
> .
> View attachment 14635887
> 
> 
> regards, Michael


very interesting!


----------



## gychang03

TOPAZ said:


> .
> today on the wrist: an EPOS Emotion 24h (#3390.302.20.38.30)
> .
> View attachment 14635887
> 
> 
> regards, Michael


very interesting!


----------



## TOPAZ

.







.
today: a VASCO Terrible

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a LIP ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA "King Cobra" (99% a "remake"):
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
ZENO PILOT 24h:
.








@all: have a nice weekend ...

;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

It may not show 24 hours on the dial but there's a 24-hour movement behind this Decimal Time face.

Svalbard _Liberté_ AA36









Midnight at 10 and midday at 5.


----------



## Ftumch

What’s your strap there, Ned?


----------



## ned-ludd

Ftumch said:


> What's your strap there, Ned?


It's a sort of paisley NATO from Ali.









Meanwhile, today I'm wearing another Svalbard: the _Utstråle_ AA27


----------



## sanik




----------



## Cherna79

Not sure if you would consider this a 24 hour watch, but i would...
Hamilton khaki field automatic


----------



## ned-ludd

Cherna79 said:


> Not sure if you would consider this a 24 hour watch


You can be sure it's not, according to the forum moderator: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/note-...n-24-hour-hand-rotating-once-day-4732773.html


----------



## TOPAZ

.
My favorite of the day:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350623


----------



## TOPAZ

.
FORTIS Flieger (limited edition):
.








Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
POLJOT Arctic:
.








regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
the watch for today: a SVALBARD Flight (model AA34)
.








best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
RAKETA ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

best regards, Michael


----------



## akierstein

ned-ludd said:


> It's a sort of paisley NATO from Ali.
> 
> View attachment 14651739
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, today I'm wearing another Svalbard: the _Utstråle_ AA27
> 
> View attachment 14651743


This thread turned me onto Svalbard. Can't believe I haven't seen them discussed in F71 has before! Really cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a VASCO Redoutable (made in 2016)
.








@all: have a nice week ...

Michael
;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Sturmanskie Arctic Expedition Heritage (2431/6821347)









It's taken a while but this watch finally found its way onto the budget queue.


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K 35. Very tough russian watch. Automatic in house movement with 24h complication, shock resistance, 100 WR.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## josiahg52

stevarad said:


> Vostok komandirskie K 35. Very tough russian watch. Automatic in house movement with 24h complication, shock resistance, 100 WR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


FYI, a 24hr complication does not a 24hr watch make.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/note-...n-24-hour-hand-rotating-once-day-4732773.html


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Sturmanskie Arctic Expedition Heritage (2431/6821347)
> 
> It's taken a while but this watch finally found its way onto the budget queue.


so finally you pulled the trigger on it :-!
how much did it cost?


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> so finally you pulled the trigger on it :-!
> how much did it cost?


AU$500.

I may be sending it back, though, as it keeps stopping at 2s past 60. On the timer it shows ~0.5ms beat error and a gain that varies between +10s/d and +75s/d in all positions. The timing's all over the place with wavy and stuttering lines. Even though it's very well-wound the amplitude's also unstable.

Overall it's hardly behaving like a brand new watch.

The shipping address showed it came from China even though I ordered it from Germany. I'm starting to suspect that this is one of those Chinese-assembled watches where they haven't bothered to lubricate anything.


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> AU$500.
> 
> I may be sending it back, though, as it keeps stopping at 2s past 60. On the timer it shows ~0.5ms beat error and a gain that varies between +10s/d and +75s/d in all positions. The timing's all over the place with wavy and stuttering lines. Even though it's very well-wound the amplitude's also unstable.
> 
> Overall it's hardly behaving like a brand new watch.
> 
> The shipping address showed it came from China even though I ordered it from Germany. I'm starting to suspect that this is one of those Chinese-assembled watches where they haven't bothered to lubricate anything.


That price is exorbitant for the movement which is pretty much the same in vostok watches. One may say that the price is for brand name and visual appeasement, similar to scenario where some dude ends up paying for a fraulein just because she showed up with chemicals on her face, hairs and a pushup bras. Once these ameliorations are out of the equation then there's only regrets and disappointments left to live with :-d

Back to point. I wish there were 24hrs versions of Bulova precisionist watches. :-(


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> That price is exorbitant for the movement which is pretty much the same in vostok watches. One may say that the price is for brand name and visual appeasement


I heartily agree and often say the same thing about $500 watches with $12 Ronda 515.24H movements in them.

It doesn't stop me buying the watches though.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a POLJOT Aviator 
.








Ooops - lost the wings on the dial ...
:-s


----------



## stevarad

josiahg52 said:


> FYI, a 24hr complication does not a 24hr watch make.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/note-...n-24-hour-hand-rotating-once-day-4732773.html


Sorry...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## TOPAZ

.
.. Today on the wrist: a VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE K-65 (#650541)
.








regards, Michael

ps.: date not adjusted ... sorry


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA - seldom seen with this dial:
.








@all: have a great weekend ...

regards, Michael


----------



## harald-hans

I am still waiting for that ...


----------



## Jeanpe

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Jeanpe

Bell & Ross vs Omega, which has a better line?


----------



## Watchbreath

Wrong forum and it's no contest, Omega.


Jeanpe said:


> Bell & Ross vs Omega, which has a better line?


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a VOSTOC 24h ...
.








best regards from Germany, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.








regards, Michael


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From yesterday, my c.1970 Ollech & Wajs Model 72 Early Bird on the new Komfit/JB Champion-style mesh bracelet (usually associated w/Apollo era Omega Speedmasters) from the revived Forstner brand.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today no RAKETA but a GLYCINE Airman:
.








best regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
... today a RAKETA "polyarnyy":
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Been quite a while since a 24Hr watch popped up in my rotation. Sturmanskie World Traveler today.


----------



## ned-ludd

One of my several GMT conversions.


----------



## ned-ludd

Love 'em or hate 'em, here's my Omega-based 'Marriage' watch.









I love it!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
... today a "green" RAKETA "polyarnyy":
.








@all: have a nice week !

best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.







.

regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## TOPAZ

.
... looks like a 24h watch, works like a 24h watch, made in Russia - but is certainly not an "AVIATOR" ...
.








;-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350642


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a VOSTOK Amphibian SE (#420B06SN1)
.








@all: have a nice day !

;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
POLJOT Intl. "Polar Bear":
.








@all: have a nice weekend ...

b-)


----------



## ThomasAn




----------



## ned-ludd

Lip 1870232 (Such an evocative model name!)









It came on a Bund strap that shall remain in the box, as I'm not a fan.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: TISSOT Seastar PR516
.








@all: merry xmas ...

Michael


----------



## Rickster27b

I really enjoy my Glycine Airman Purist. It keeps very accurate 24 hour time for two time zones. Plus I can get it wet if I like.


----------



## mattconeill

ned-ludd said:


> Love 'em or hate 'em, here's my Omega-based 'Marriage' watch.
> 
> View attachment 14705179
> 
> 
> I love it!


This thing is cool!


----------



## sickondivers

G-SHOCK Blacked Out GD-400MB


----------



## ned-ludd

sickondivers said:


> G-SHOCK Blacked Out GD-400MB


_Next time, @sickondivers, you might care to switch the digital display to 24-hour mode before photographing it._

No-Watch 'Tempus'


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Now for 3 days on the wrist:
.








;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

Three days? Playing favourites!

I don't generally favour any of my watches but this one comes close to being it.

Glycine Airman 8 3876 Purist conversion


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## ned-ludd

Jacopo Dondi 'Inizio'









One-handed watches irritate me so not surprisingly I rarely wear them.

I blame the Ronda 515.24H movement and its sloppy GMT hand. The paradox of having to make several attempts to get the hand showing the time reasonably accurately so "you can be relaxed about time" is infuriating. o|

Also, here's a word of advice to owners of watches with 515.24H movements: check your batteries! Today I had to replace the tiny, flimsy brass battery contact in this watch's movement because it had been corroded by a leaking battery and snapped, meaning the watch wouldn't run. The current battery was dead but clean so it must have been an earlier one that leaked.

This is the third 515.24H of mine that's had a battery contact break in exactly the same way. Luckily I have sufficient spare movements from which I can scavenge parts and avoid having to replace the entire movement. Regardless it's a pain to have to spend an hour or more tinkering with an almost new watch before you can wear it. But hey, I'm being relaxed about time, right? :roll:


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Also, here's a word of advice to owners of watches with 515.24H movements: check your batteries! Today I had to replace the tiny, flimsy brass battery contact in this watch's movement because it had been corroded by a leaking battery and snapped, meaning the watch wouldn't run. The current battery was dead but clean so it must have been an earlier one that leaked.


oh boy!

I got following watches with this movement:

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33
Svalbard Isbjornen AA23
Svalbard Meridian AA25
No-Watch Timeless CM2-3721
Svalbard Elementary AA20
Svalbard Einzeiger CG11 (it has Ronda 515.24D)
No-Watch Gotik CM2-3311 (bought it for my brother and gifted him)
No-Watch Re-Volution CM1-2821
2 Zeppelin watches

Was the earlier/previous battery in your watch dead for a long time before the one you changed today?


----------



## lvt

ned-ludd said:


> Jacopo Dondi 'Inizio'
> 
> View attachment 14745367


Interesting watch,

Could it be more logical if the 24H Mark is located at 12 o'clock?


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> Was the earlier/previous battery in your watch dead for a long time before the one you changed today?


The one I removed today was low but not entirely dead so it was the broken contact that had stopped the watch. My records say that it's only the second battery in this watch so I must assume the original battery had leaked a bit and I hadn't noticed.
I think the best you can do is keep an eye on your watches and replace the battery as soon as you notice the watch has stopped or is losing time. Perhaps even remove the battery if the watch is unlikely to be worn for a while. It helps to make sure you only use good quality genuine batteries from a known brand. I frequently see generic batteries in quartz watches and that is cause for concern.



lvt said:


> Could it be more logical if the 24H Mark is located at 12 o'clock?


Having the 12 at top is probably more logical because then the hand points (roughly) to the sun's position in the sky. 12-up or 24-up is mostly a matter of taste anyway. I'm happy with either.


----------



## fugit cronos




----------



## normdiaz

Svalbard "Arctic Time", model BA21B (vendor image). The watch company appears U.K based but their watches appear made in and shipped from Asia.


----------



## linuxs

New arrival 030935









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## c0sin

Well, technically it isn't a 24 hours watch, but a 10 hours one (decimal time). But the hour (and the only) hand makes a full rotation once in a full day (24 hours). Hence, I think I'm not violating the rules 

The serial number on the back states this is #6 out of 24 in existence.

A couple of observations on the piece:
- Svalbard Liberte AA36
- it's based on Swiss quartz caliber Ronda 515.24H
- not sure why the maker decided not to expose the date, but one can clearly hear the clicking of date changing gears when the head is in the Position 1 and being turned
- as it seems to be the case with this brand, they tend to put midnight mark (10 o'clock in this case) at the bottom of the dial, which doesn't make much sense in my opinion. But at least it stands out of other 24-hours. Perhaps Raketa is different too with their fat "0" in place of 24 mark 

Overall, it is fun and unusual watch and I am looking to use it in my vacation, when I don't need to rush or meet some deadlines or whatever 

Cos


----------



## ned-ludd

c0sin said:


> The serial number on the back states this is #6 out of 24 in existence.


Mine's #3 but I was told by Svalbard that they hand out their watches randomly. That these are still for sale shows just how incredibly popular they are(n't).



c0sin said:


> - not sure why the maker decided not to expose the date


I think that was a wise design move. A date window would have seriously disrupted the cleanliness of the dial. Also, a thirty-one day month doesn't match the French Revolutionary theme, where every month had only three _décades_ of 10 days each.



c0sin said:


> - as it seems to be the case with this brand, they tend to put midnight mark (10 o'clock in this case) at the bottom of the dial, which doesn't make much sense in my opinion.


The hour hand points to the sun's position in the sky, which can be useful to know. Many 24-hour watches are '12-up'; not just Svalbard's.

Meanwhile, here's my quirky choice of wear today.

Sicura Jump Hour


----------



## VoyTirando

This isn't "today" but it is me and mine, and I've been meaning to post this up here. I came very close to trying to sell this in the FS thread, even posted it, but then decided to keep it, at least for now. Keeps great time after a service and has a distinct, late-60s style, looks good in my work garb (mostly suits). Happy Monday!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA Baikonur ...
.








regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## VoyTirando

TOPAZ said:


> .
> today on the wrist: a RAKETA Baikonur ...
> .
> View attachment 14762031
> 
> 
> regards, Michael
> ;-)


That is a fine-looking watch. Has lines like a 60s Seiko dive watch, with verve to boot


----------



## josiahg52

VoyTirando said:


> This isn't "today" but it is me and mine, and I've been meaning to post this up here. I came very close to trying to sell this in the FS thread, even posted it, but then decided to keep it, at least for now. Keeps great time after a service and has a distinct, late-60s style, looks good in my work garb (mostly suits). Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 14760045


I like this.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA Seaman ...
.








regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## mydemise

This just arrived here from UPS (@8:45pm). I'm really excited for this one. It's the third Glycine in my collection and the first real 24 hour dial watch I have owned...

Glycine Airman DC-4 'Purist'


----------



## ned-ludd

Alexander Shorokhoff 'Equa'









It's been on four different straps since it arrived yesterday. This blue might be the one.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA Polar ...
.








regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA '50 Years in Space' ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA "Sevastopol" ...
.








regards, Michael
;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Big green Komandirskie today


----------



## bearwithwatch

A franken for lazy Sunday...will go for sale


----------



## bearwithwatch

Starting new rotation for mechanicals with this "shturmanskie"


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: an Aviator (VOLMAX ?) ...
.








regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: lazy homeoffice... with a RAKETA on the wrist: 
.








regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: lazy office... with a RAKETA on the wrist: 
.








best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a GLYCINE Airman
.








@all: have a nice weekend !!

regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ned-ludd

The Watch Ho said:


> LP watch


I suppose two out of three ain't too bad.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a VOSTOK #030934 ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ned-ludd

Jumping on the 030934 bandwagon.









The blue/black bezel seems to be an option, judging by @topaz watch earlier today.


----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> Jumping on the 030934 bandwagon.
> 
> The blue/black bezel seems to be an option, judging by @topaz watch earlier today.


What has been your dealer ?
I ordered my BOCTOK 030934 from Poland.
Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA "Worldtimer"
.








regards, Michael


----------



## 0utrageousfun

Today - a Timex x Todd Snyder Blackjack:


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> What has been your dealer ?
> I ordered my BOCTOK 030934 from Poland.


Mine's also from Poland via ebay seller _valentyn53_. Your "in the mail" post photo even had the blue sections. I hope you're not too disappointed. (I still don't know what the blue black sections are for.)



0utrageousfun said:


> Today - a Timex x Todd Snyder Blackjack:


A fine watch, I'm sure, but alas not a true 24-hour one.

Today I'm sporting a digital - CASIO DW-7500 - but at least it's displaying in 24-hour mode.









I've never seen a digital with an E6B-style slide-rule bezel before this one.


----------



## c0sin

0utrageousfun said:


> Today - a Timex x Todd Snyder Blackjack:


It isn't a 24 hours watch.

Cos


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a DETOMASO Classic Man
.








A heavy piece of metal but easy to wear with this curved case:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## dalstott




----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> I still don't know what the blue black sections are for.


Russian way of psychological warfare.

I'm still undecided to get them or not.


----------



## ktoo

this


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: lazy homeoffice ... with a POLJOT Intl. "Polar Bear" on the wrist
.








regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: an other RAKETA "Worldtimer"
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a VOSTOK 24h
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ned-ludd

Pretty.

Now lose the primary twelve-hour hand and the twelve-hour rehaut and you'll have an actual, 24-hour regulator watch.

Svalbard Regulator CF11


----------



## ned-ludd

Hang on...

What's going on here? Surely that _XII_ should be _XXIV_ (or _XXIIII_).


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a modified VOSTOK
.








oops ... date unadjusted - SORRY

regards, Michael


----------



## dalstott

Yantar AIRNAUTIC III


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a SVALBARD 'Sol og Mane' (#AA16B)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie


----------



## Weissen

Turned up in the mail today after the long trip from mother Russia.


----------



## base2

ned-ludd said:


> Hang on...
> 
> What's going on here? Surely that _XII_ should be _XXIV_ (or _XXIIII_).
> 
> View attachment 14810929


Ok, this threw me off too! This is definitely an error or misprint.


----------



## dalstott

Yantar Marine Chronometer 24 GMT


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airman No.1 re-issue


----------



## ned-ludd

Longines Twenty-Four Hours Single Push-Piece Chronograph


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a BOCTOK 24h
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: 
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B05S from yesterday. As always, too lazy to set date


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airman No.1


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B06S SE


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: VOSTOK Komandirskie (#030935)
.







.
The watch makes a valuable impression.
The black and blue shimmering dial can hardly be represented correctly in the picture.
In addition: an unusually (for VOSTOK) massive metal bracelet with butterfly clasp.
The best thing last: an unbeatable price of 115 € including shipping.

regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Snap! Arrived today.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a H3 Tactical
.








regards, Michael


----------



## dalstott

Yantar Airnautic 24


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350607


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: 
.
View attachment 14843675


best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a SICURA
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

No-Watch CM2-3721


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a S(CH)TURMANSKIE Open Space (2431.1765933)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Sunday at home with this beater


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350617


----------



## sanik




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs

emiTstI said:


> View attachment 14874497
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is not a 24 hour watch ...

Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Week of the POLJOT Intl. "Polar Bear" - today on the wrist: #2423.3001332
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week !


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Week of the POLJOT Intl. "Polar Bear" - today on the wrist: #2423.3001333
.








regards, Michael


----------



## Rearmount

Airman for the day


----------



## Rearmount

**Sorry, double tap**


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Week of the POLJOT Intl. "Polar Bear" - today on the wrist: #2423.3001331
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Week of the POLJOT Intl. "Polar Bear" - today on the wrist: #2423.3001334
.








regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

I'm only posting this Komandirskie 650546 because I put it on this morning and much later noticed that the date happens to be correct. Very unusual for Vostoks seen here!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA 'Poljarnye'
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice weekend ...


----------



## fargelios




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: XEN 24h (XQ 0107)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## rhounsell




----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a JMD Aerotimer ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Latest acquisition. Komandirskie 030936


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a ZENO Pilot 24h
.








regards, Michael


----------



## fugit cronos

´


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today:VOSTOK Komandirskie (#2432.01-350623, modified)
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice weekend!


----------



## ned-ludd

If I drank I could blame the drink for buying this watch from komandirskie.com when I was buying a bunch of watch parts and then promptly forgetting having done so. Anyway, it arrived a few days ago and it's not too bad.

I _think_ it's called a Vostok Pilot T2.









It came with a light blue leather G10/NATO but I think the navy blue fabric suits it better.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a rocked TISSOT Navigator PR-516
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: POLJOT Arctic
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week ...


----------



## elsoldemayo

Judging by the recent posts, the new Komandirskie's are popular.


----------



## bearwithwatch

elsoldemayo said:


> Judging by the recent posts, the new Komandirskie's are popular.


They certainly are

Komandirskie 030934


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> If I drank I could blame the drink for buying this watch from komandirskie.com when I was buying a bunch of watch parts and then promptly forgetting having done so. Anyway, it arrived a few days ago and it's not too bad.


Not too bad? 
Is there something missing in it? The traditional logo/symbol?


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> Not too bad?


I think it's just a bit _meh_.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a STURMANSKIE Actic
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Amphibia


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a POLJOT Intl. Polar Bear III (#2423.1940314)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael


----------



## linuxs

Vostok 030935










Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650541


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Snap


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a VOSTOK 24h ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA Komandirskie ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Meridian AA25


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: an other version of a RAKETA Komandirskie ...
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice weekend !


----------



## elsoldemayo

The first 24Hr watch I ever bought is back on the wrist today.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650546


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ... possibly not an original dial - I still like it!
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA "Pilot" - a titatium nitride plated limited edition
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA from "Peterhof" (noted on the backside of the watch)
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
All day today on the wrist: a VOSTOK "Komandirskie" ...
.








best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: one of my ZENO's ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: one of my 2 GTG's ...
.








best regards, Michael

@all: have a nice weekend and stay healthy ...


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a STURMANSKIE Arctic ...
.








best regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week and stay healthy ...


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a VOLMAX Aviator ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TOPAZ

CITIZEN Eco-Drive: nice watch, but wrong forum - that is not a 24h watch ...
:rodekaart


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA King Cobra ...
There has been such a series in 2008 but this watch might be a "copy" ... nevertheless I like it!
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## Freeride2002

AIRMAN DC4


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: an "Aviation" made by OLLECH & WAJS ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## Partizan555

Graham 2CXAP.S03A


----------



## Watchbreath

Just 50% off.


----------



## TOPAZ

Partizan555 said:


> Graham 2CXAP.S03A


wrong forum ...
:rodekaart


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a rocked RAKETA ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## elchuckee77

Nice timepieces gentlemen, I need to get a 24 hours watch myself.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: home office - on the wrist: a GUINAND "Flying Officer" ...
.








best regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week and stay healthy !!


----------



## Partizan555

Girard Perregaux 49850


----------



## TOPAZ

Partizan555 said:


> Girard Perregaux 49850


Sorry, wrong forum ...
:rodekaart


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA Worldtimer...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## clubcourage




----------



## Partizan555

Partizan555 said:


> Girard Perregaux 49850
> View attachment 15011439


 ок, sorry me


----------



## Partizan555

TOPAZ said:


> Sorry, wrong forum ...
> :rodekaart


Sorry!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a NOBELLUX ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## Partizan555

Cuervo y Sabrinos 3130.9N Historiador 130 Anniversary Limited Edition


----------



## ned-ludd

Partizan555 said:


> Cuervo y Sabrinos 3130.9N Historiador 130 Anniversary Limited Edition


You still haven't figured it out? That's not a 24-hour watch!


----------



## The watch knob

I've been on the hunt for one of those lume dial base 22's pre-owned. Not easy to find!


----------



## elsoldemayo

North-West Shipping Company Raketa today.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a TISSOT Navigator PR-516 ...
.








@all: have a nice weekend!!!

regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a SVALBARD Noonday (#AA17C) ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## GrayEminence

Winning combo, 24h and mono hand


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Easter holidays and a visit from the mother-in-law - there has to be something extravagant on the wrist ... a LONGINES:
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## c0sin

Love my Purist in blue, and kudos for wearing the watch on the right hand!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a CHRONOSWISS Timemaster 24H Ghost (Ref. CH-6433) ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

c0sin said:


> Love my Purist in blue, and kudos for wearing the watch on the right hand!


pics ??

;-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ned-ludd

The Watch Ho said:


> Photo of a Navihawk


Well, I suppose that some _bits_ of it are 24-hour but that primary hand is still only 12-hour.


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a Ollech & WAJS Computer ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Newly arrived Early Bird


----------



## TOPAZ

elsoldemayo said:


> Newly arrived Early Bird


GREAT !
Already registered ?


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA Polar (W-45-11-10-0042 with a metal bracelet instead of the leather strap)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

TOPAZ said:


> GREAT !
> Already registered ?


Registered?


----------



## Maverixk

I dont own one yet but i do enjoy my dual time


----------



## TOPAZ

Maverixk said:


> I dont own one yet but i do enjoy my dual time


... a completely senseless posting ... o|


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Currently on the wrist: an older BOTTA 24h Monohand ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: VOSTOK Komandirskie (#350623, modified)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

A vintage Raketa


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA "Tschukotka" ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a RAKETA "Tundra Ecology `94" ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
The daily RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## c0sin

Posted by accident, sorry. Moderator, please delete this if you can


----------



## c0sin

Well, why technically I am not wearing it today, I just got it delivered to a friend's house about 10 hours flight time from where I am right now. Just imagine my sadness being separated from this Raketa-0243 beauty

I promise more and better pictures as soon as I got this on my wrist!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
The daily RAKETA ... ;-)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie with world timer bezel


----------



## TOPAZ

elsoldemayo said:


> Komandirskie with world timer bezel


I like this mod !!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a VASCO "Inflexible" ... 
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a TISSOT T12 ... 
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice weekend !!
b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a FORTIS LOGO ... 
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a POLJOT Traveller Watch:
.








Best regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week!!


----------



## Mtnmansa

I bought this a year ago and never wore it. Found a cool NATO for it.
What do you think?


----------



## TOPAZ

Mtnmansa said:


> I bought this a year ago and never wore it. Found a cool NATO for it.
> What do you think?


The NATO strap goes well with the style of the watch.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
How ugly a watch can be - the SINOBI is the answer:
.








The best thing is the strap - it smells like leather ...

:-d


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> How ugly a watch can be - the SINOBI is the answer


Wow. I confess I bought one too but I just can't bring myself to wear it because it's so horrible. It lives in the rarely opened drawer where all the 'other' (i.e non-24) watches live.

I've just realised I've not even added it to my database. That's how much I value it.


----------



## finegoodscollector




----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> Wow. I confess I bought one too but I just can't bring myself to wear it because it's so horrible. It lives in the rarely opened drawer where all the 'other' (i.e non-24) watches live.
> 
> I've just realised I've not even added it to my database. That's how much I value it.


I have to admit that I took off the SINOBI from the wrist after posting - too ugly to wear it the whole day.
:-|


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a simple quartz watch promoting the HYPOVEREINS-BANK (a Bavarian Bank).
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## c0sin

Not from today, but a couple of days ago, but hey


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: an AIRNAUTIC *Early Bird* ... 
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a VOSTOK Antarktika ... 
.








regards, Michael


----------



## c0sin

TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today on the wrist: a VOSTOK Antarktika ...
> 
> regards, Michael


So, if I am not mistaken it is a pretty limited series watch, right. Like 49 of them being produced? Looks very nice!


----------



## c0sin

TOPAZ said:


> .
> Today on the wrist: a VOSTOK Antarktika ...
> 
> regards, Michael


So, if I am not mistaken it is a pretty limited series watch, right. Like 49 of them being produced? Looks very nice!


----------



## TOPAZ

c0sin said:


> So, if I am not mistaken it is a pretty limited series watch, right. Like 49 of them being produced? Looks very nice!


You are right - a very limited series watch.
Many thanks to "AFKA" who was able to acquire one for me from a russian source ...


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a modern interpretation of an older design for a RAKETA dial ...
Heavy case and maker unknown but a bright light dial in the night:
.








b-)

regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a STURMANSKIE Open Space (2431.1765933) ...
.








b-)

regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

White Amphibia today


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a SVALBARD Flight (AA34) ...
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week ...


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a VOSTOK Amphibia SE (420B06SW) ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA (75 years militia)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## Robert999

Sturmanskie Arktika by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a SEIKO ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## ThomasAn

The Airman is seeing some wrist time.


----------



## c0sin

What's the model number of this Seiko Navi? I remember I was trying to get this watch a few years back - it is lovely!


----------



## ned-ludd

c0sin said:


> What's the model number of this Seiko Navi? I remember I was trying to get this watch a few years back - it is lovely!


It's commonly called the 'Levante' and there appear to be a few variants, other than men's and ladies'. Mine is a 5Y37-6000.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: an AIRMAN ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> It's commonly called the 'Levante' and there appear to be a few variants, other than men's and ladies'. Mine is a 5Y37-6000.


The backside shot of the SEIKO Levante:









Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Epos 'Emotion'


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA (Admiral Winogradow) ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Alexander Shorokhoff _Equa_


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a STURMANSKIE Traveller Watch...
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice week !


----------



## ned-ludd

Sinn 903.066 (the rarer '24-up' version)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: an UMNYASHOV Subterrene...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman D24 09


----------



## c0sin

ned-ludd said:


> Glycine Airman D24 09
> 
> Helluva envious, man! Was trying 5o get this watch for a while, but it so hard to come by, unfortunately.
> 
> Wear in good health!
> 
> Cos


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a "monster" made by KEMMNER ... a lot of steel on my wrist ;-)
.








regards, Michael


----------



## 0utrageousfun

The Raketa Polar 0241










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52

ned-ludd said:


> Glycine Airman D24 09
> 
> View attachment 15117197


So nice! So many time zones!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a modified VOSTOK Komandirskie (#350642) ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Guinand Flying Officer










(To be honest I wore a G-Shock for some of the day because I was in the workshop doing carpentry but now I'm relaxing.)


----------



## ned-ludd

Started the day with a Glycine 3323 but then a new bracelet arrived so I had to give it a trial run. It's a Chinese knockoff of the Leatherman Tread. (The original is way too expensive for an experiment, since I couldn't be sure I'd like it.)

The most (only?) suitable watch in my collection for this bracelet is this Vostok 350617. I had to remove _five_ of the nine tool links to make it small enough to fit my wrist.










It's surprisingly comfortable, if a little heavy. I hardly noticed it while doing carpentry in the workshop for much of today.










As an actual set of tools the bracelet's pretty useless but it's kinda cool and very _macho_.


----------



## ned-ludd

A quirky rotated dial from No-Watch: the CL1-1212.


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Командирские 350645 with 'Coke' bezel.










Forty years ago the juxtaposition of that watch and bezel would have been quite ironic.

(Also, the custom-made strap's from Vietnam.)


----------



## nodnar

ned-ludd said:


> Sinn 903.066 (the rarer '24-up' version)
> 
> View attachment 15113333


Wow, first I heard of this one. Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a TISSOT Navigator PR-516 ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: an UMNYASHOV Sputnik 1957 ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA 75 years militia ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## goodharbor

My RUSSIAN VOSTOK (# 350645 ) ... is it 2:30 PM, or 7:30 ? You decide


----------



## linuxs

goodharbor said:


> My RUSSIAN VOSTOK (# 350645 ) ... is it 2:30 PM, or 7:30 ? You decide
> 
> View attachment 15140157


Is It 14.23 

Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

goodharbor said:


> My RUSSIAN VOSTOK (# 350645 ) ... is it 2:30 PM, or 7:30 ?


Trick question? It's neither. There's no such thing as 'PM' in this forum.


----------



## ned-ludd

Yes 'Zulu'










Looks like a new moon tomorrow.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice day !


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a STURMANSKIE Arctic ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a TRIAS automatic 24h ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350623


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a VOSTOK ltd. ...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Ocean7 Early Bird


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA ...
.








regards, Michael

@all: have a nice weekend !


----------



## jbz1973

Pepsi GMT

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## custodes

I should wear this more often..


----------



## TOPAZ

jbz1973 said:


> Pepsi GMT
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone


wrong watch - wrong forum ...


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today: a RAKETA Northpole...
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Today on the wrist: a ZENO Pilot 24h
.








Regards, Michael


----------



## Karar

Steinhart 39 GMT Ceramic


----------



## ned-ludd

Karar said:


> Steinhart 39 GMT Ceramic


Nope. Not a 24-hour watch.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist - my H3 Tactical:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## NerdThing

Rather lovely Komandirskie.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NerdThing

Just realised it looks a little beat up and unloved in that last photo. Treated it to a little Polywatch polish now. Much better!









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.








Regards, Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

Here's a rare beast: a Vostok showing the correct date!

Amphibia SE-420B05









Well after I picked it out of the lineup this morning and put it on I happened to notice the date.


----------



## G550driver

An alternative configuration...


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie World-Timer


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350645


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today: a VOSTOK ...
.








Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.








@all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

YES Luna


----------



## ned-ludd

Almost the winter solstice in Oz.

CASIO World Time EDB-110F


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350642


----------



## sanik




----------



## jhdscript

Waouhhh what is the reference of your airman please


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## bbrovold

I am not wearing one and do not own one. I was never sure about a 24hr watch but I have been tempted by the Glycine Airman.


----------



## bearwithwatch

bbrovold said:


> I am not wearing one and do not own one. I was never sure about a 24hr watch but I have been tempted by the Glycine Airman.


Do it.


----------



## sorinp1

Svalbard Elementary





  








svalbard




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 5, 2020


----------



## RedFroggy

Vintage Raketa


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K03






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350624


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA23


----------



## stevarad

Vostok...






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Wimads

stevarad said:


> Vostok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


That looks nice. Bezel is modded, correct? If so where did you get it from? Would love this with a pvd/dlc 24h bezel if that exists.


----------



## abdullahnr

Airman 18









Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie


----------



## stevarad

Wimads said:


> That looks nice. Bezel is modded, correct? If so where did you get it from? Would love this with a pvd/dlc 24h bezel if that exists.


Yes, modded.

It is from komandirskie.com

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B06S


----------



## linuxs

Today a 030934









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr

The Airman 18









Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

abdullahnr said:


> The Airman 18


Pity it's a GMT and not a Purist. Having a 12-hour hand on a 24-hour face is just weird.
The GMT hand also looks to be about 15 minutes out of alignment.


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## ned-ludd

Oneloong F-83 with an actual 24-hour movement inside.


----------



## Father of five

Komandirskie 650541 with new bracelet
I think Ginger likes it but this morning it's hard to tell


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Oneloong F-83 with an actual 24-hour movement inside.


Actual 24 hr movement from factory? Is it quartz? From where? Opinion? Complains?
Curious and inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> Actual 24 hr movement from factory? Is it quartz? From where?


It's one of my own 24H conversions of a cheap Chinese watch that for some reason came with a 12H movement. 








12 hr watches with 24 hr dial


Is there a term for a 24 hr hand that points to a rotatable bezel -- for the purposes having different timezones and such?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## sanik




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## sanik




----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok with a not very legible dial.


----------



## linuxs

Vostok k35









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

New arrival: Sky Time Solunar 002H4.S









This is much more likely to be worn than its gold-accented sibling the 001H4.G I acquired last year (and which also has a non-functioning 24-hour hand).


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airman No. 1 re-issue today


----------



## jhdscript

Very cheap russian *Raketa Marine 24h* for me this morning


----------



## Birddog1

Zulu UTC
View attachment 15381152


----------



## Watchbreath

Looks like the usual 12 hr watch.


Birddog1 said:


> Zulu UTC
> View attachment 15381152


----------



## Birddog1

Sorry fellas, I was mistaken about what I had.


----------



## Karar




----------



## ned-ludd

Karar said:


> <Some sort of 12-hour Seiko>


That's not even _close_ to being a 24-hour watch.


----------



## Watchbreath

ned-ludd said:


> That's not even _close_ to being a 24-hour watch.


It is when the hour hand goes around twice.


----------



## ava1ar




----------



## RLSL

Not sure if this counts. =)


----------



## ned-ludd

RLSL said:


> Not sure if this counts. =)


Nice watch but it doesn't count. 
(A bit late to check, eh?)


----------



## Father of five

Another day with my Vostok


----------



## ava1ar

Glycine Airman No. 1 (re-issue) today. True classics!


----------



## jd163




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Not really a 24-hour watch, but has a nifty 24-hour display.


----------



## ned-ludd

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Not really a 24-hour watch, but has a nifty 24-hour display.


Agreed on both points.


----------



## Pongster

My first 24 hour watch. Incoming.


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa World Time


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airman No.1


----------



## kz1000a2

Early 60's Glycine Airman.


----------



## mightymiloquinn




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## bearwithwatch

No-Watch CM1-2821


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'68 Glycine Airman.


----------



## ava1ar

drunken-gmt-master said:


> '68 Airman.


Can you share the photo of the back of the watch? I never saw crown logo on the dial and round cyclope on the vintage Airmans before. Here are the photos of 1968 model and it has square-shaped cyclope and no logo (just a Glycine) on the dial.

I am a fan of Glycine and always eager to learn new things about the brand.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

ava1ar said:


> Can you share the photo of the back of the watch? I never saw crown logo on the dial and round cyclope on the vintage Airmans before. Here are the photos of 1968 model and it has square-shaped cyclope and no logo (just a Glycine) on the dial.
> 
> I am a fan of Glycine and always eager to learn new things about the brand.


I would share a photo, but because of a prior overzealous polishing job, the markings on the back of the watch are almost impossible to read without a powerful loupe & I don't have a sufficiently high magnification macro lens, but the inscription & serial number match w/production in the 1st quarter of 1968 according to Glycine historian Emre Kiris (he's "Emre" here on WUS, as you can see on this thread). The crystal is not original & not from Glycine, which is unfortunately quite common since many Airmen had their crystals replaced over the years (the hands were also re-lumed or replaced at some point, which is also common). I don't know enough about Airman dial changes over the years, but it matches the 1968 Airman featured in this Fratello article.


----------



## ava1ar

Thanks for the clarification! Appreciate it.


drunken-gmt-master said:


> I don't know enough about Airman dial changes over the years, but it matches the 1968 Airman featured in this Fratello article.


Well, it is kind of matches. One obvious difference is absence of "Special" keyword on the dial. However as far as I know Special was just for US and only differs in number of jewels on movement. Here I found confirmation about crown logo on 1967-69 era Airman, so now everything matches. This is a great watch with huge legacy and history behind it, congrats! I own modern re-issue and this is my favorite Glycine.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

ava1ar said:


> Thanks for the clarification! Appreciate it.
> 
> Well, it is kind of matches. One obvious difference is absence of "Special" keyword on the dial. However as far as I know Special was just for US and only differs in number of jewels on movement. Here I found confirmation about crown logo on 1967-69 era Airman, so now everything matches. This is a great watch with huge legacy and history behind it, congrats! I own modern re-issue and this is my favorite Glycine.


Emre would know. Yes, mine is the non-U.S. version. The U.S. had a protectionist tariff at the time that was based on the number of jewels in a watch movement, so to get around it many Swiss manufacturers (including Omega) would put reduced jewel count movements in watches that were sold inside the U.S. Ironically, the standard versions of watches would have been available to U.S. servicemen overseas at the PX, which is why regular non-"Special" Airmen are pretty easy to find here.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## bearwithwatch

Anyone else home?

Vostok Amphibia SE420B06S


----------



## ned-ludd

Still here. Today's watch is a modest _No-Watch 'Tempus'_. 








No lume at all but nice blue hands which don't show well in hastily-taken photographs.


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05 with compass bezel








No apologies for the wrong date. It is a Vostok, after all.


----------



## laughinggull

Helson Sharkdiver 38mm GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

What makes that a 24hr watch?


----------



## ned-ludd

There's not even a '24' on the bezel on that Helson.  Ugly hands too. 

Today my Hamilton Khaki Chronograph gets an outing.








That dial doesn't look quite so washed out in person.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## capitalEU

ned-ludd said:


> Vostok Amphibia SE420B05 with compass bezel
> View attachment 15428864
> 
> No apologies for the wrong date. It is a Vostok, after all.


How do you set the compass? You need another compass?


----------



## ned-ludd

capitalEU said:


> How do you set the compass? You need another compass?


It's just a bezel; you point it wherever you want. So yes, I expect you'd need a compass to use it for taking bearings.

Alexander Shorokhoff _Equa_








I can't get over feeling guilty about leaving that dirt cheap blue strap on this watch but it's the only one that seems to suit it.


----------



## Fergfour

I don't know why but part of the enjoyment I get in reading this thread is when people post non-24hr watches


----------



## Fergfour

laughinggull said:


> Helson Sharkdiver 38mm GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice try


----------



## Fergfour

capitalEU said:


> How do you set the compass? You need another compass?


You use the Sun of course. Point the hour hand towards the Sun, halfway between that and 12 is South (depending on which hemisphere you live in) etc. Then you can move the bezel so the "S" is on that spot and you can see all the other directions and I suppose start heading off whichever way you want.


----------



## Z'ha'dum

I honestly did not know 24 hour watches was a thing


----------



## ned-ludd

Fergfour said:


> Point the hour hand towards the Sun, halfway between that and 12 is South (depending on which hemisphere you live in) etc.


The 'halfway' bit only applies to 12-hour watches. 
On a 24-hour watch you just point the zero minute mark (or the hour hand) at the sun and the hour hand (or zero minute) will roughly show north or south. 12/24-Up dials flip whether you get a north or south reading. This table should help.

*Hemisphere**Dial Type**Hour Hand**Zero Minute Mark*North12-upSunSouthNorth24-upSunNorthSouth12-upNorthSunSouth24-upSouthSun


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> The 'halfway' bit only applies to 12-hour watches.
> On a 24-hour watch you just point the zero minute mark (or the hour hand) at the sun and the hour hand (or zero minute) will roughly show north or south. 12/24-Up dials flip whether you get a north or south reading. This table should help.
> 
> *Hemisphere**Dial Type**Hour Hand**Zero Minute Mark*North12-upSunSouthNorth24-upSunNorthSouth12-upNorthSunSouth24-upSouthSun


Good point wasn't even thinking about 12 vs 24 dials! This is a nice little chart thank you.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie


----------



## ned-ludd

Seiko 8M15-8000 in DUAL 24-hour time mode (of course).


----------



## bearwithwatch

by watch-triumph






Z'ha'dum said:


> I honestly did not know 24 hour watches was a thing


Welcome to 24hrs section of the forum


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ned-ludd

Longines Heritage Aviator One-Push Chronograph


----------



## jd163




----------



## ned-ludd

Sinn 903 '12-Up'


----------



## ned-ludd

Omega 19SB Custom (Marriage Watch)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Amphibia


----------



## ned-ludd

Svalbard Polar Aviation BA19B


----------



## Fergfour

Fun fact, Raketa worked with Sergei Krikalev on this design. He spent 10 months on MIR, twice as long as planned, as he was essentially stranded there due to the collapse of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## ned-ludd

Greenwich Time Gate 24.S10


----------



## ned-ludd

Airnautic Early Bird








My camera just can't catch the true day-glo orange colour of the hands.


----------



## ned-ludd

Christopher Ward C900 Worldtimer


----------



## pellidon

Got to work and this was waiting on me. Definitely needs a new strap. Typical Vostok bracelet.


----------



## pellidon

I must revise my former statement. The bracelet was easy to take apart to resize, unlike my Amphibia which I never could get the pins out of. Neither could my Jewler. Still needs an upgrade.



pellidon said:


> Got to work and this was waiting on me. Definitely needs a new strap. Typical Vostok bracelet.
> View attachment 15449274


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Komandirskie 350607


----------



## bearwithwatch

by watch-triumph


----------



## ned-ludd

Invicta 12226 GMT (Purist conversion)


----------



## Sixracer

ned-ludd said:


> Sinn 903 '12-Up'
> View attachment 15438704


I love 24hr 903s!


----------



## ned-ludd

Sturmanskie Arctic Expedition Heritage 2431-6821347








Photographed under an open sky to try and capture the elusive blue of the dial.

This was held up in Germany for five months, due to lockdowns. It's actually my second go at this model because the first (bought a year ago) was faulty and had to be returned. This one's from a different vendor.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Another Raketa today


----------



## ned-ludd

Skagen SKW6389


----------



## sanik




----------



## linuxs

Vostok 030935









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Wancher Astronaut








Looks like the crystal needs cleaning inside.


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> Wancher Astronaut
> View attachment 15458022
> 
> Looks like the crystal needs cleaning inside.


That looks a lot like the Alpha 24hr, at least the hands and case. Have you seen the newer Wancher Astronaut watches and if so what do you think?


----------



## ned-ludd

Fergfour said:


> That looks a lot like the Alpha 24hr, at least the hands and case.


Yes, it's an Alpha Military clone with a Glycine-flavoured dial. Not sure what movement is used but they're the same in both. Nor am I sure which came first.
Edit: I just opened it up to clean the crystal and it looks awfully like a GMT with the 12-hour hand omitted, as there appears to be an empty 12-hour shaft in a tall space between the minute and 24-hour hand. I can't tell for sure without removing the hands but it's typical of GMT-based purists.



Fergfour said:


> Have you seen the newer Wancher Astronaut watches and if so what do you think?


There don't seem to be any current purist 24-hour offerings from Wancher. The Astronaut II is a 12/24 GMT so is of no immediate interest to me. It might do for a purist conversion but I'm in no hurry to consider doing that. It would look like a weird blend of Glycine and Rolex anyway.


----------



## Fergfour

My bad I thought the newer Astronaut was a true 24 hour, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## ned-ludd

Arrgghh! A GMT here?! My eyes!


----------



## Fergfour

But it's for the good of the forum, to inform and educate on what is and what is not correct 
Maybe it's good for my finances that there aren't more 24hr watches available!


----------



## sanik




----------



## ned-ludd

Fergfour said:


> But it's for the good of the forum


That's true but it's an intact GMT and you're not wearing it so that's two ways it's officially off-topic here. Maybe take it to a separate thread?


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> That's true but it's an intact GMT and you're not wearing it so that's two ways it's officially off-topic here. Maybe take it to a separate thread?


You posted a Wancher, I posted a follow up question on what I mistook as a 24hr Wancher. 
If it's not a 24hr watch I have no interest and therefor there's no point in taking it to another thread.
If you want to report my officially off-topic post have at it.


----------



## ned-ludd

Julius JAH-097 (modified)


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## ned-ludd

Alpha Military









This watch came up in this morning's random draw. I put it on without looking at it and went straight out for my 2km morning walk. This is generally how I get automatics going and I usually only set them when I arrive back home.
It was a pleasant surprise to find that it was showing the correct date and was just five minutes behind the correct time. (I can be easily pleased sometimes.)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Vostok to start the week.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Fergfour

Not a high polish fan so I brushed the case and bracelet last night


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman F104 Regulateur


----------



## c0sin

My new Raketa W-45-17-10-0243


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones Watches 'Sun and Moon' XL


----------



## Watchbreath

ned-ludd said:


> Mr Jones Watches 'Sun and Moon' XL
> View attachment 15464635


 I'm stumped, how is that a 24h watch?


----------



## Fergfour

The sun pops up on the left at 6am and sets at 6pm (12 hours). Then the moon comes up and rotates around for the next 12 hours.


----------



## Watchbreath

Fergfour said:


> The sun pops up on the left at 6am and sets at 6pm (12 hours). Then the moon comes up and rotates around for the next 12 hours.


So, it's just their version of the 'Sothis - Horus", back to page one for them!


----------



## Fergfour

Not really as the Jones has a moving disk, it's quartz, and only around 250 bucks. It's also a little late to go back to the drawing board as they've been making them since 2012.
I don't own one but I've always thought they were fun.
p.s. it's possible Sothis is no more. At least sothis-watches.com is defunct.


----------



## Watchbreath

Fergfour said:


> Not really as the Jones has a moving disk. And it's quartz. And around 250 bucks? It's also a little late to go back to the drawing board as they've been making them since 2012.
> I don't own one but I've always thought they were fun.
> p.s. it's possible Sothis is no more. At least sothis-watches.com is defunct.


 Sothis is gone, the name was taken and may come back as a zombie brand, I got to check out a Horus about
13 years ago, just a real cool watch.


----------



## Fergfour

After you mentioned the Sothis Horus I looked it up. Very interesting!


----------



## ned-ludd

Fergfour said:


> the Jones has a moving disk, it's quartz


The two smaller sizes are quartz but the XL is an automatic.



Fergfour said:


> I don't own one but I've always thought they were fun.


I find them fun too but also quite readable at a glance; unlike a lot of Mr Jones' offerings.
They've done quite a few _Jour et Nuit_ watches.


----------



## Watchbreath

ned-ludd said:


> The two smaller sizes are quartz but the XL is an automatic.
> 
> I find them fun too but also quite readable at a glance; unlike a lot of Mr Jones' offerings.
> They've done quite a few _Jour et Nuit_ watches.
> View attachment 15466048


 Used to my dream watch, Svend Andersen - Grande Jour et Nuit, KW1000SA.


----------



## ned-ludd

Svalbard Isfjell BA21B


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman 8 3876 Purist Chronograph









Edit: This watch only came up in the random rotation today but I just noticed that it was exactly one year and one day ago that I completed the purist conversion. Prior to that I couldn't wear it because the 12-hour hand confused me.


----------



## Watchbreath

ned-ludd said:


> Glycine Airman 8 3876 Purist Chronograph
> View attachment 15468113
> 
> 
> Edit: This watch only came up in the random rotation today but I just noticed that it was exactly one year and one day ago that I completed the purist conversion. Prior to that I couldn't wear it because the 12-hour hand confused me.


 Another 24hr wannabe?


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok with a 2423 movement; not quite sure of the exact model identification.


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> Vostok with a 2423 movement; not quite sure of the exact model identification.
> View attachment 15469794


It looks like an 891323 (or 73 maybe) from the early 2000's. Bezel is newer, and the 15-30-45-60 seconds are incorrect.


----------



## ned-ludd

Fergfour said:


> It looks like an 891323 from the early 2000's. Bezel is newer, and the 15-30-45-60 seconds are incorrect.


Thanks for the ident; I'll update my records (where I now see I've noted it as a 891373).
The bezel is a new Meranom one because I don't like the rosette style with the gold highlights. I tried a number of bezels before settling on the blank one.
The offset minutes has previously been discussed.


----------



## ned-ludd

RLT 76


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman SST Purist Chronograph


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 (Re-issue)








Still can't get used to that cyclops.


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 (Re-issue)
> View attachment 15474821
> 
> Still can't get used to that cyclops.


Nice. I have the DC-4 version out for delivery today actually. There's a good chance I'll be removing the cyclops but we'll see.


----------



## Fergfour

Arrived last evening. To me it appears to wear smaller than 42mm. It's also very light and the crowns are rather small. Have to get used to that after wearing heavier, larger crowned divers as of late.


----------



## ned-ludd

Fergfour said:


> It's also very light and the crowns are rather small. Have to get used to that after wearing heavier, larger crowned divers as of late.


I'd prefer the crowns on these recent Glycines to be similar sizes. The small main crown always feels like they used the wrong one.

Vostok Komandirskie 350617 on a 'Tread' tool bracelet.


----------



## abdullahnr

Love the newer Komandirskies.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmanskie Open Space


----------



## ned-ludd

Tissot PR-516 Navigator








The date's wrong because it's too difficult to change.


----------



## Pongster

My only 24 hour watch


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'60 Glycine Airman on its original Fixoflex.


----------



## JAEGER003

A Glycine Base 22 on an Uncle Seiko Razorwire -- a little persuading with some pliers and the SKX end links fit fairly well!

--Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Lesablier Aviateur VQ (Series A)


----------



## ned-ludd

Seiko SLT083P Purist Conversion








I've been thinking I might return this watch to being a full GMT because the absence of the 12-hour hand is almost certainly the reason the date won't change properly. That hardly seems fair on such a nice watch.


----------



## ned-ludd

UNO Italia


----------



## mightymiloquinn




----------



## bearwithwatch

No-Watch CM2-3721


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok 090541 Amphidirskie (or Komanphibia)


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _An Inordinate Fondness for Beetles_


----------



## JAEGER003

ned-ludd said:


> Mr Jones' _An Inordinate Fondness for Beetles_
> View attachment 15488013


I _want_ to like it, but... how the %#@&* do you read it?

Avant garde is great and all, but it still must be functional. Can you 'splain what's what there?

[EDIT: I looked it up and I think I get it now, but... how's that to read practically? Not just the "beetle" artsy part, but the sun-moon style watch? Minute acquisition is normal... the hour pointer basically works the same...?]

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _'The Observatory'_


----------



## custodes




----------



## ned-ludd

Seiko 8M18-9000


----------



## Watchbreath

ned-ludd said:


> Mr Jones' _'The Observatory'_
> View attachment 15492915


 I'd call that, the Carl Sagan version of the Sothis - Horus, as to a 24hr; nope!


----------



## Fergfour

Watchbreath said:


> I'd call that, the Carl Sagan version of the Sothis - Horus, as to a 24hr; nope!


Why don't you think it's a 24hr?


----------



## Watchbreath

Fergfour said:


> Why don't you think it's a 24hr?


12 numbers and all that.


----------



## Fergfour

Watchbreath said:


> 12 numbers and all that.


The red circle (Sun) moves in a 12 hour arc showing you the day time 6am to 6pm. The white circle (Moon) then moves in it's 12 hr arc showing the time 6pm to 6am. A given circle makes it way around the watch once in 24 hours. Therefore, like the other Mr Jones watches posted previously in this thread, it's a 24hr.


----------



## Watchbreath

Fergfour said:


> The red circle (Sun) moves in a 12 hour arc showing you the day time 6am to 6pm. The white circle (Moon) then moves in it's 12 hr arc showing the time 6pm to 6am. A given circle makes it way around the watch once in 24 hours. Therefore, like the other Mr Jones watches posted previously in this thread, it's a 24hr.


Would that have made the 'Sothis - Horus' a 24hr watch as well?


----------



## Fergfour

Watchbreath said:


> Would that have made the 'Sothis - Horus' a 24hr watch as well?


You mentioned that defunct brand 2-3 weeks ago in this thread I think? It looks like it is also 24hr. 
They both have the 12 hour semi-circle on top, but in the Mr Jones there is a disk that moves once around the dial every 24 hours, whereas with the Sothis there is a hand that move once around the dial every 24 hours.


----------



## Watchbreath

Fergfour said:


> You mentioned that defunct brand 2-3 weeks ago in this thread I think? It looks like it is also 24hr.
> They both have the 12 hour semi-circle on top, but in the Mr Jones there is a disk that moves once around the dial every 24 hours, whereas with the Sothis there is a hand that move once around the dial every 24 hours.


As I recall, it was not promoted as a 24hr watch, I checked one out in Oct or Nov., 2007.


----------



## Fergfour

A quick google on the Sothis says this: "With the time indicated via a single 24-hour hand tipped at the ends with a sun and a star, the Horus has a quirky way of indicating both time and day/ night. The hand indicates the time and the star or sun indicates night or day. Time is shown in 5 minute increments *and it takes 24 hours to do one complete revolution*."


----------



## Watchbreath

Hmmm, maybe put this to a vote in the Public Forum.


----------



## ned-ludd

No vote is needed (and what would the _hoi polloi_ know anyway?  ).

The Mr Jones' watches shown have modified GMT movements with a disc for an hour hand that rotates once every 24 hours.
Going by the moderator's note on what constitutes a 24-hour watch for the purposes of this forum, they qualify as 24-hour watches.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650541


----------



## ned-ludd

Skagen SKW6391


----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman 3323









Wrong date tells me it hasn't been adjusted since at least February.
(TBH when WFH I hardly look at my watches because there are clocks _everywhere_.)


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## ned-ludd

Universal Geneve Okeanos Chronograph









Yes, those hands are often very difficult to see.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa Antarctica... and yes I only noticed the crown was out when I checked the pic. Otherwise it would have been like that all day.


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Pilot T2


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## ned-ludd

Guinand Flying Officer


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K03 24h






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ned-ludd

stevarad said:


> Vostok komandirskie K03 24h


Coincidentally I wore my K030935 yesterday but was too busy to post a photo.


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Vostok Pilot T2
> View attachment 15500771


I was quite close to pull the trigger on cream color variant.
Does it has any lume?


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> Does it has any lume?


It does but you have to push it hard, after which it fades fairly quickly.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Raketa created for the Northwest Shipping Company


----------



## elsoldemayo

And another Raketa today


----------



## snowman40

My newly delivered Kommandirski 030935.

A stunner for £81.









Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## elsoldemayo

Another Raketa today


----------



## ned-ludd

Sinn 903 '24-Up'


----------



## ned-ludd

_24 Stunden Uhr_ by Kemmner


----------



## sleauxdaddy




----------



## ned-ludd

Stührling Cuvette 791-01 GMT (Purist Conversion)








I've boosted the brightness and contrast to better show the coloured hour rings.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komansirskie with world-timer bezel


----------



## Watchbreath

ned-ludd said:


> Stührling Cuvette 791-01 GMT (Purist Conversion)
> View attachment 15526145
> 
> I've boosted the brightness and contrast to better show the coloured hour rings.


 Has a GMT become a 24hr now?


----------



## Fergfour

Watchbreath said:


> Has a GMT become a 24hr now?


If you convert it (as he said he did) so the "hour" hand rotates once around the dial every 24 hours then it essentially is.


----------



## ned-ludd

Watchbreath said:


> Has a GMT become a 24hr now?


This one has. Modding a GMT watch to 24-hour?


----------



## ned-ludd

'Polar Antarctic' franken/remake with a Raketa movement


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350607


----------



## ned-ludd

No-Watch CL1-1312


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## ned-ludd

Parnis PA6071 Regulator


----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Amphibia SE-420B06 with 24H bezel








(Plus a shot of the full-face lume for @bearwithwatch)


----------



## ned-ludd

Svalbard Regulator AF14


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _The Hidden City_








It's 7:31 PM according to the bat and the ladybird.


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _Average Days_








Apparently I should be watching TV right now.


----------



## linuxs

New strap









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie K-35 350617


----------



## ned-ludd

Lip 1870232


----------



## custodes

sleauxdaddy said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2k1bL9o]


Nice! What number?


----------



## custodes

Today...


----------



## ned-ludd

Double-dipping today.

Åkerfalk 'First Season'









Magnien pocket watch


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones 'Sun & Moon'


----------



## sleauxdaddy

custodes said:


> Nice! What number?
> 
> View attachment 15539646


239/250


----------



## ned-ludd

Sturmanskie Traveller 2255289








It's just a happy coincidence that the date is correct.


----------



## ned-ludd

'Pilot' with a Raketa movement


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350645


----------



## abdullahnr

Glycine Airman DC-4 Purist


----------



## ned-ludd

Svalbard Utstråle AA27


----------



## ned-ludd

(I've said it before but this watch is very difficult to photograph.)


----------



## ned-ludd

Airnautic AN-24M


----------



## ned-ludd

DuFa Aalto 24H Regulator


----------



## ned-ludd

Dual wielding again:

'Pilot' with Raketa movement








(I think that acrylic crystal could do with a polish.)

Webster pocketwatch c.1882









TBH I'm triple-wielding today - just because - but the third timepiece is primarily a 12-hour so shall remain unseen here.


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## ned-ludd

'Aviator' with a Raketa movement


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350623


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa Polar


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa


----------



## ned-ludd

Nautica N09572 (Regulator conversion)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350642


----------



## Fructus Temporum




----------



## ned-ludd

I finally succumbed and bought this little gem.

Mr Jones' _Nuage_


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> I finally succumbed and bought this little gem.
> 
> Mr Jones' _Nuage_


I presume the "coin" is hour hand, whereas the center light blue/teal color hand is minutes hand?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Meridian AA25


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> I presume the "coin" is hour hand, whereas the center light blue/teal color hand is minutes hand?


The gold leaf sun indicating the hour during the day is replaced by a silver leaf moon at night. The centre hand is the minutes.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## ned-ludd

Jacopo Dondi 'Inizio'








Another impossible-to-photograph watch: black dial with a curved crystal and reflective silver hand.


----------



## Thrasher36




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350624


----------



## ned-ludd

Yes Equilibrium


----------



## Watchbreath

Thrasher36 said:


>


 Not a 24hr watch.


----------



## ned-ludd

'Aviator' with Raketa movement


----------



## sanik




----------



## abdullahnr

ned-ludd said:


> Yes Equilibrium
> View attachment 15585690


Wow! Would love to know more about it, looks great!


----------



## abdullahnr

Vostok Komandirskie 030935


----------



## linuxs

Vostok 030934









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Junkers for me today. Cheers


----------



## Watchbreath

maguirejp said:


> Junkers for me today. Cheers
> View attachment 15587817


 Another non 24!


----------



## ned-ludd

Watchbreath said:


> Another non 24!


Odd how they seem to come in batches.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyerkim

Yes WorldWatch V7


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airnautic Early Bird


----------



## ned-ludd

All of today I've been wearing a recent concoction of mine. _"The Buzz"_ is a tribute to Buzz Aldrin, who is often seen wearing watches this way.

My version has two 24-hour watches, of course: a No-Watch CL1-1312 Traveler coupled with a No-Watch CL1-1212.


----------



## ned-ludd

XEN XQ0044








Last worn 363 days ago, the poor little 35mm thing.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030936





















ned-ludd said:


> All of today I've been wearing a recent concoction of mine. _"The Buzz"_ is a tribute to Buzz Aldrin, who is often seen wearing watches this way.
> 
> My version has two 24-hour watches, of course: a No-Watch CL1-1312 Traveler coupled with a No-Watch CL1-1212.


How about 4 watches with 2 on each wrist?


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> How about 4 watches with 2 on each wrist?


Watch this space.

Today my Shorokhoff 'Equa' looked like it needed some bling so I swapped out the blue leather strap for some shark mesh. Normally I'm not a fan of that but it seems to work here.


----------



## Watchbreath

My Aviator, A 2623-1225829


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030934


----------



## ned-ludd

CASIO World Time EDB110D-2VER








Some may argue that this isn't a 24-hour watch but I think it qualifies; not least due to its cool 8-bit, 24-hour, world day/night map.


----------



## ned-ludd

flyerkim said:


> Yes WorldWatch V7


I suddenly realised that you have the new one, not thinking that any had been shipped yet.
You must have been first in the queue. So jealous!


----------



## RM339




----------



## TOPAZ

It's Christmas Eve - watches come on the wrist that otherwise only sleep in the box:


----------



## flyerkim

ned-ludd said:


> I suddenly realised that you have the new one, not thinking that any had been shipped yet.
> You must have been first in the queue. So jealous!


I don't know where in the queue I was, but it is the Clip 2.0 version which was produced somewhat ahead of the wireless charging version.
I am quite happy with it.


----------



## JAEGER003

flyerkim said:


> I don't know where in the queue I was, but it is the Clip 2.0 version which was produced somewhat ahead of the wireless charging version.
> I am quite happy with it.


How is it to wear? How thick is it?

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## ned-ludd

JAEGER003 said:


> How is it to wear? How thick is it?


I'm pretty sure the Yes Worldwatch is much like the Yes Equilibrium: titanium case, 16mm thick. It wears large but light.
By coincidence I was wearing my EQ on '_The Buzz_' today, along with a Vostok Komandirskie 350607. The photos show its thickness.


----------



## JAEGER003

OK. I have an old Zulu I love, but it's a beast itself (14mm?) while still being smaller than the newer ones. I think they might be about the same width-wise if you include the Zulu's sizable crown (which the new ones lack), but I think the new ones are a bit thicker. (Do you have both? Can you do a comparison? I think the Zulu and Inca have identical cases.)

Nevertheless, I covet that tritium lume tremendously. I rather like the old-style digital face -- I wore that watch every day for many years -- but I _reeeeeeally_ want the trit.

Alas, I am the humblest (read: cheapest) of "collectors" and can't justify dropping the coin on a new (note caveat) Yes watch right now. 

--Jaeger

P.S. -- You wore that brick Buzz-style underneath? Good gawds, man.


----------



## ned-ludd

JAEGER003 said:


> OK. I have an old Zulu I love, but it's a beast itself (14mm?) while still being smaller than the newer ones. I think they might be about the same width-wise if you include the Zulu's sizable crown (which the new ones lack), but I think the new ones are a bit thicker. (Do you have both? Can you do a comparison? I think the Zulu and Inca have identical cases.)


Here is a side-by-side comparison of an EQ and a Zulu, along with a Glycine 3876 to show that the EQ isn't such an outlier in the thickness stakes.








From left: Glycine 3876 (15.5mm), Yes EQ (17.2mm) and Yes Zulu (14.8mm). As you can see, it's the baseplate that really bulks out the EQ.



JAEGER003 said:


> Alas, I am the humblest (read: cheapest) of "collectors" and can't justify dropping the coin on a new (note caveat) Yes watch right now.


With the Worldwatch V7 now shipping I think you may find some second-hand EQs coming up for sale shortly.



JAEGER003 said:


> P.S. -- You wore that brick Buzz-style underneath? Good gawds, man.


I've worn all my watches tactical style for decades, regardless of their size. For me the jarring thing about _The Buzz_ is having a watch on the outside of my wrist.

And because this is WRUW: today I'm wearing this Seiko 'Levante' 5Y37-6000 which is only 7.6mm thick.


----------



## JAEGER003

Thanks! That's perfect and exactly the comparison I needed. And yes, that's my hope -- it's enough of a weirdo's watch that I expect there'll be used ones on the market before long. 

You're still a madman for wearing that brick on the inside. I drive a keyboard for a living and have to be very particular about what's under my wrists. That would drive me absolutely bonkers. 

--Jaeger


----------



## ned-ludd

JAEGER003 said:


> I drive a keyboard for a living and have to be very particular about what's under my wrists.


I'm coming up to forty years spent working in IT and it's never been a problem for me.

Raketa


----------



## GoTribe

Happy to be able to post in this forum for the first time! Strap suggestions? It came on a rubbish rubber strap; currently on a nato.


----------



## pellidon




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## bruck177

pellidon said:


> View attachment 15622751


Excellent chunky bezel. Also very interesting how the 4 looks like a 9 and the number fonts are different even on the same number.


----------



## pellidon

bruck177 said:


> Excellent chunky bezel. Also very interesting how the 4 looks like a 9 and the number fonts are different even on the same number.


I'm not sure what the 4 is but the dial was either designed by committee or under the influence of vodka.


----------



## ned-ludd

pellidon said:


> I'm not sure what the 4 is but the dial was either designed by committee or under the influence of vodka.


It took me a while to see it but the font design is very deliberate.


----------



## starman69

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

A seriously no-frills Raketa.


----------



## ned-ludd

The yearly outing for my Sicura Jump Hour.








I have to squint to see the figures even with my reading glasses on.


----------



## SharpBeakedPenguin

My 1st 24 hour watch. It's a Raketa.


----------



## ned-ludd

At last it's arrived! Yes Worldwatch V7 WS-5B-SS








At 18mm thick it's quite a lump but incredibly light: 85g with the strap.


----------



## rixcafe

Airman No.1


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## ned-ludd

This new arrival has been on my watchlist for some time.










Don't you love it when you have just the right strap on hand for a new watch? The strap that came with it was seriously manky.

See Afka's review for more information on this watch. I'm pleased to say I got it for between 'lucky' and 'collector' in Afka's price scale.


----------



## cottontop

Haven't owned a 24 hour watch in a long time, and I am really digging this one.
Joe


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## HP12C

Enjoying my chronoswiss timemaster 24h today.


----------



## Melissakis

Is it considered a 24H watch?


----------



## ned-ludd

Melissakis said:


> Is it considered a 24H watch?


No.


----------



## Arkenik

Today - Komandirskie 030936 on black ZULU with custom 720 universal PVD bezel from meranom


----------



## SiebSp




----------



## STL_Railmaster

My newest addition, does this count?


----------



## Watchbreath

STL_Railmaster said:


> My newest addition, does this count?
> View attachment 15667069


No!


----------



## STL_Railmaster

Watchbreath said:


> No!


I'm new here, don't throw me out lol! I will have to acquire a real one, hopefully can grab a good one for cheap!


----------



## Watchbreath

STL_Railmaster said:


> I'm new here, don't throw me out lol! I will have to acquire a real one, hopefully can grab a good one for cheap!


 Checkout the Russian Forum.


----------



## ned-ludd

Oneloong Aviator F-83


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## elsoldemayo

The green beast


----------



## JAEGER003

ned-ludd said:


> Oneloong Aviator F-83
> View attachment 15668818


...because adapting to a 24H watch isn't annoying enough? 

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

JAEGER003 said:


> ...because adapting to a 24H watch isn't annoying enough?


I'm so adapted to 24-hour dials that I find 12-hour watches difficult to read these days.

I'm not even going to try with this 24-hour decimal dial but it's a public holiday here so I don't need to know the time anyway.

Svalbard Liberté AA36


----------



## igorEE

Today, a komandirskie 650541 on red Eulit perlon strap. The case has been acid washed for a gray finish.


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B06S


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## ned-ludd

Vostok Komandirskie 350617 on a 'Tread' tool bracelet


----------



## TriggerPullerUSMC

My Breitling Avenger 50mm- not sure why I took it off to photograph it. I usually wear this or my Zenith pilot Type 20GMT as my daily watch/travel watch


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650541


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## JAEGER003

Acquisition! Woo hoo!

Sorry, no sexy background here. Reading to kids at bedtime.

--Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

Oops ... date not corrected.


----------



## bearwithwatch

TOPAZ said:


> Oops ... date not corrected.
> 
> 
> Ooops - date not adjusted.


Glad to see you posting after a while


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## ned-ludd

Snap!


----------



## bearwithwatch

A simple No-Watch CM2-3721 for midweek


----------



## JAEGER003

TOPAZ said:


> Oops ... date not corrected.


Who could possibly blame you? That was one of the selling points of my new Kommie (above) -- no date. My old K-65 was almost never actually right.

Reeeeeally liking the new 039 though. My only complaint would be the mediocre lume, but it's still better than the K-65, which had three lume pips fall off (i.e., bouncing around under the crystal).

--Jaeger


----------



## Father of five

Komandirskie 650541


----------



## Bsnyder87

raschid said:


> View attachment 660289
> 
> Yantar Marine24 today ...


Dam, I love this!


----------



## Bsnyder87

HP12C said:


> View attachment 15655528
> 
> 
> Enjoying my chronoswiss timemaster 24h today.


Wow


----------



## Bsnyder87

ned-ludd said:


> All of today I've been wearing a recent concoction of mine. _"The Buzz"_ is a tribute to Buzz Aldrin, who is often seen wearing watches this way.
> 
> My version has two 24-hour watches, of course: a No-Watch CL1-1312 Traveler coupled with a No-Watch CL1-1212.
> View attachment 15593935


That's kinda awesome, cool tribute


----------



## Dgalbala

Good Morning!!


----------



## sanik




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## SunDevil03

STL_Railmaster said:


> My newest addition, does this count?
> View attachment 15667069


Nope


----------



## ned-ludd

Christopher Ward C900 Worldtimer


----------



## Davidlp




----------



## Iotka

Vostok Komandirskie K35


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA23


----------



## Charliejadk

jankoxxx said:


> this one


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## ned-ludd

Just landed: Mr Jones 'Paper Crane'


----------



## TOPAZ

Iotka said:


> Vostok Komandirskie K35


tolle Lünette, sieht sehr schlicht aus !
(great bezel, looks very clean!)


----------



## TOPAZ

Vostok Komandirskie mod


----------



## Marius_B




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## sanik




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## demo

Mike


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030936


----------



## SiebSp

AirNautic Early Bird


----------



## MaximumRange

Something about this Squale GMT on a leather strap....
View attachment 15803423


----------



## ned-ludd

MaximumRange said:


> Something about this Squale GMT on a leather strap....


...which would be that it's not a 24-hour watch.


----------



## linuxs

Today









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Meridian AA25


----------



## AgentViper

Malakim said:


> Poljot International "Polar Bear" today


What watch is that?


----------



## ned-ludd

AgentViper said:


> What watch is that?


It's a Poljot International 'Polar Bear'.


----------



## davidevo

bearwithwatch said:


> Svalbard Meridian AA25


This lume genuinely made me smile, gotta love that in a watch


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030934


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## mconlonx

Vostok Komandirskie 030934 with Murphy bezel and aluminum SKX insert, on EO MN strap.


----------



## Watchbreath

Change of pace day, Botta - UNO 24.


----------



## linuxs

does anyone see something strange? 









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

linuxs said:


> does anyone see something strange?


Wow. I had to go and look at mine to check but they're all okay. I wonder how that sort of error happens?


----------



## mconlonx

linuxs said:


> does anyone see something strange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


That's actually pretty fantastic...


----------



## TOPAZ

GMTtwotone said:


>


If you install a glass bottom in a VOSTOK, you should also swap the movement holder ring for one made of metal. My opinion ...


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> If you install a glass bottom in a VOSTOK, you should also swap the movement holder ring for one made of metal. My opinion ...


Or get the smaller window back (which also has a higher WR rating).


----------



## GMTtwotone

TOPAZ said:


> If you install a glass bottom in a VOSTOK, you should also swap the movement holder ring for one made of metal. My opinion ...


I like the red trim


----------



## GMTtwotone

It's a purist kinda day


----------



## ned-ludd

GMTtwotone said:


> It's a purist kinda day


Every day's a purist kinda day for me. 
Today's also the sixtieth anniversary of the first manned space flight so here's my _Watch Triumph 'Gagarin'_.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## sanik




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## GMTtwotone

One of those days


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## GMTtwotone

Komandirskie


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## JAEGER003

Complete still-life with post-op bandages and child suffering through writing his first real paper. (Pinky not included.)

--Jaeger









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## TOPAZ

today ... a RAKETA BAM (Baikal-Amur-Magistral) from 1995:










regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
today on the wrist: a RAKETA - what else ...










Does anyone know the sign on the dial ??

@.all: have a nice weekend !

Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> Does anyone know the sign on the dial ??


The object in the logo is a 3.5" floppy disk. Maybe a manufacturer of tech called ИВК?


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> The object in the logo is a 3.5" floppy disk. Maybe a manufacturer of tech called ИВК?


Thanks !!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350607


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350617


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## TOPAZ

today on the wrist: a RAKETA - what else ?










@ all:.have a nice day !

Michael


----------



## 7uiggi

‍🦯


----------



## ned-ludd

7uiggi said:


> Marathon GSAR 41mm Automatic. My new baby in action!


That's not a 24-hour watch.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## BorutP

Finally, I got something to share here. Guess the watch?


----------



## TOPAZ

today ... a RAKETA:










@.all: have a nice day ...

Michael


----------



## Fahoo Forays

Komandirskie 650546 with AM-Diver bezel, on upgraded solid bracelet. Old photo, but I am wearing it as I type.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

GMTtwotone said:


> Komandirskie


Very cool.

So, in addition to the Coke, Diet Coke, and Pepsi bezels, we now have a BMW bezel


----------



## Racer88

I'm anxiously awaiting my pre-ordered Lum-Tec B49-24H! Enjoying seeing your watches in the meantime.


----------



## BorutP

Becoming more of an everyday than just a today watch.


----------



## square coats

ned-ludd said:


> Yes, it's an Alpha Military clone with a Glycine-flavoured dial. Not sure what movement is used but they're the same in both. Nor am I sure which came first.
> Edit: I just opened it up to clean the crystal and it looks awfully like a GMT with the 12-hour hand omitted, as there appears to be an empty 12-hour shaft in a tall space between the minute and 24-hour hand. I can't tell for sure without removing the hands but it's typical of GMT-based purists.
> 
> There don't seem to be any current purist 24-hour offerings from Wancher. The Astronaut II is a 12/24 GMT so is of no immediate interest to me. It might do for a purist conversion but I'm in no hurry to consider doing that. It would look like a weird blend of Glycine and Rolex anyway.


I'm so glad I decided to check out the Astronaut II here, I was considering one currently listed on ebay and dang those 1-12 #s are very small/subtle..


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350624


----------



## TOPAZ

today: a *VASCO "Inflexible"










@*.*all: *have a nice weekend !

Michael


----------



## GMTtwotone

Worldtimer


----------



## TOPAZ

today: a slightly rocked TISSOT ...








regards, Michael


----------



## inculpable

Is this a Raketa Polar?



BorutP said:


> Finally, I got something to share here. Guess the watch?
> View attachment 15886785


----------



## BorutP

phadidi1 said:


> Is this a Raketa Polar?


Yes, it is. Same watch as posted few posts later.


----------



## RM339




----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a SAKATA jump hour








Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a RAKETA ...








Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist... an AVIATOR (by VOLMAX):









@:all: have a nice day !

Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist...


----------



## LP49

1953 Vintage


----------



## inculpable

TOPAZ said:


> Today on the wrist...


Whoaa...what is that watch?


----------



## TOPAZ

That`s a "GREENWICH TIME GATE" watch - a KICKSTARTER project some years ago ...
Here a shot of my second copy:







The watches were produced in many different styles:


----------



## TOPAZ

Today... a RAKETA "Traveller" with a "Kremlin" dial:









@ all: have a nice weekend !

cheers, Michael


----------



## inculpable

Wow, very cool! 😮 I want one! But I can’t have one...😭😆

Also a nice Raketa with a unique dial! Mine‘s on the way from Russia...


----------



## TOPAZ

phadidi1 said:


> Also a nice Raketa with a unique dial! Mine's on the way from Russia...


When your RAKETA arrives - put it on the wrist and post the picture ...


----------



## TOPAZ

Hearing "Vancouver Shakedown" by NAZARETH (1976) with a RAKETA "Sturmovik Il-2" on the wrist.
A RAKETA out of the production program 2008.


----------



## LP49

1964 Airman


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350623.


----------



## BadMedicine

Hamilton 4992B GCT 24 Hour Pocket Watch to Wrist Watch Conversion. 4C102882 circa~1947 (1944-1950). Nice for Hospital 24 Hour Time.

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

Just arrived, my first 24-hour watch. Came on a remarkably good bracelet for a Vostok-solid links, solid end links, milled butterfly clasp-but I'm not really a bracelet guy.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## TOPAZ

The strap goes great with the bezel!


----------



## TOPAZ

At the end of the day ... a RAKETA "Poljarnji"


----------



## gerardmatthews

1st post ever - Day & Night by Tacs


----------



## TOPAZ

today: no RAKETA but a TRIUMPH watch ...








@.all: have a nice day !
Michael


----------



## ferrin




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## sanik




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## TOPAZ

today: a STURMANSKIE Arktic ...


----------



## SiebSp

My Early Bird.

BTW, I have just taken a look at the Ocean7 website and I saw that there were no 24 hour watches left in their collection. Only 3 dive watches. Could it be they are "fading out"?


----------



## TOPAZ

> BTW, I have just taken a look at the Ocean7 website and I saw that there were no 24 hour watches left in their collection. Only 3 dive watches. Could it be they are "fading out"?


As far as I know, OCEAN7 only produced 50 EARLY BIRDs.
It took years to sell these 50 pieces.
That was definitely not a good deal - be glad you have a copy...


----------



## SiebSp

TOPAZ said:


> As far as I know, OCEAN7 only produced 50 Early BIRDs.
> It took years to sell these 50 pieces.
> That was definitely not a good deal - be glad you have a copy...


Not for them. But they also had a number of other AirNautic 24 hr models. Which have all disappeared from their website. Afaik the 50 pieces of the limited edition by subscription sold pretty fast. Afterwards they produced more, a.o. the white dial version. Which was lucky for me because when my original black dialed one was stolen I could buy another. The one in the picture.


----------



## JAEGER003

Those Early Birds are Soopah Sexxeh. I wonder if O&J will start producing them now they're back in biz? IIRC O&J is the original maker. 

Still, ss SiebSp says, it's not like 24H watches are hot sellers, but damned if the above isn't about as clean, clear, and readable a design as you could want. 

Is that a full-lume dial? How's it look in the dark? 

--Jaeger


----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

a day to wear a TISSOT:


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## TOPAZ

today I grabbed a HAMILTON Khaki:


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350642


----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff Equa


----------



## dj8989

just felt the urge to take out this old one for today


----------



## TOPAZ

I like the patina ...


----------



## TOPAZ

today on the wrist: a SICURA Jump Hour watch ...









@:all: have a nice sunny day !

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## TOPAZ

Another day - another watch ... Today: a POLJOT Intl. *Polar Bear* (#2423-3001331)








@:all: have a nice day !
Michael


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## FrontRangeChrono

Happy Fathers Day to everyone.


----------



## Racer88

Out walking the dog. It's HOT!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350645


----------



## TOPAZ

The last time on the wrist: a TRIAS in a diver look - too ugly to wear ...








Must clear the space in the collection!


----------



## ned-ludd

That is a pretty hideous watch.
Are there _any _Trias watches that aren't ugly or just 'off' in some way?

I bought a Trias some time ago and it was fairly quickly relegated to a dark corner of a box containing unused and unwanted watches. It doesn't even appear in my inventory any more.


----------



## TOPAZ

No chance .. *TRIAS = ugly*
That`s the reason why this watch found a place on "ebay kleinanzeigen".
Perhaps there is a starting collector of 24h watches buying every cheap watch with a 24h dial.
Like me some years ago ...


----------



## TOPAZ

today: a SEIKO








@.all: have a nice & sunny weekend !

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## Racer88

I wore this one this afternoon for a photo op. I had to crop the photo to keep it "kosher" for the forum.


----------



## TOPAZ

Having a ship on the wrist ...


----------



## RM339

Just received this one. I am very impressed by it.


----------



## Racer88

RM339 said:


> Just received this one. I am very impressed by it.
> 
> View attachment 15966805


Got mine about 12 days ago. Really like it. MUCH better on the rubber strap than the NATO. I wrote up a review. It's being raked over by the editor as we speak. It might be published today. Stay tuned!


----------



## Racer88

My review just dropped moments ago!









Lüm-Tec Combat B49 24H Review - The Truth About Watches


The new Lum-Tec Combat B49 24H is reviewed. An intriguing 24-hour dial is sure to spark conversation and the lume will mesmerize.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## dj8989

TOPAZ said:


> today: a SEIKO
> View attachment 15961875
> 
> @.all: have a nice & sunny weekend !
> 
> Michael


It's a beautiful watch but I could never get used to read out the time quickly.


----------



## RM339




----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _The Hidden City_


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA23


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _Average Days







_


----------



## steven.w49




----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _Sun & Moon







_


----------



## Verydark

The new Airman N1 with sapphire glass....


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _Nuage_


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _An Inordinate Fondness For Beetles_


----------



## fransiscus

ned-ludd said:


> Mr Jones' _An Inordinate Fondness For Beetles_
> View attachment 15979524


Very unique dial pattern! Nice!

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _Paper Crane







_


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _The Observatory_


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _Time Traveller_








As feared, over time the hour disk has started to get cloudy so the towers now appear to be in a haze of smog.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _Sun and Moon_ XL








And that concludes my week of wearing only Mr Jones' watches.


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## Fahoo Forays

My Raketas have arrived. Identical cases, identical 2623 movements, identical dials and hands. The only difference is the graphics on the bezels. World Timer with moderate wear on the left, almost mint Traveller on the right. The Traveller is an odd combo of parts that a WUS expert says might be modded or built from the last parts from Raketa back in the day. Its dial is supposed to be white with blue numerals and hands. I like it better this way. Anyhoo, here they are:


----------



## Fahoo Forays

This is my first movement transplant- congratulate me! 
My 650546 in a 170 case with a 24H 650539 bezel, another Hexad bracelet


----------



## bearwithwatch

4 says and no post? Allow me to do the honors 

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## cottontop

My Vostok Komandirskie.
Joe


----------



## ned-ludd

I had this in the zip front pocket of my bib'n'brace overalls as I spent Sunday pottering about in my workshop, so I did not attach a chain. I felt quite rustic!


----------



## LP49




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## steven.w49




----------



## BorutP

Raketa polar.
Searching for best strap/band, for now my top pick is Staib milanaise 2170.


----------



## inculpable

My very own Greenwich Time Gate! Thanks to TOPAZ for helping me find one of these. A historical and handsome watch IMO.


----------



## bearwithwatch

No-Watch CM1-2821


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## channelxiv




----------



## LP49

Back to 1964!


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Pongster




----------



## LP49




----------



## bearwithwatch

No-Watch CM2-3721


----------



## LP49

Old Faithfull-still accurate after 57 years.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Meridian AA25


----------



## larand

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## Spherejdesign




----------



## ned-ludd

Spherejdesign said:


> <photo of a GMT watch with a main 12-hour hand>


That's a GMT watch.


----------



## RM339




----------



## linuxs

Date not set 









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arkenik

without date


----------



## mistermatt

Helbros of yesteryear...










I really like the look of that 24hr Amphibian in black or white, too bad Meranom is sold out


----------



## JAEGER003

Check again, Comrade, they're still available (though you'd need to change the bezel to replicate that last one)









Vostok Watch Komandirskie 030936


Mechanical Watch Vostok Komandirskie 030936. Vostok 2431.01 automatic movement. This watch has both a manual winding as well as an automatic winding. Screw-down crown (steel). Water resistance 20 atm (200 meters) - i.e. can be used for diving. In a set: watch, passport for a product,




meranom.com





FWIW, I have one of the blue versions and it's rock solid. My only complaint would be the lume is mediocre, but... given the rest it's a trivial complaint (and it's still better than some other Komandirskies I've seen).

Also, I DO like the swapped bezel 2 posts back. I've been thinking of doing something like that with my 030935 (the blue version) but I've been worried about matching the insert color to the dial. Hell, I already have bezel, I just need the insert!

*On that note -- any suggestions from the class on good color matches for bezel inserts?* I know I'm not the only one with the 030935 here... the stock bezel is really cool looking but utterly useless to me. The aftermarket bezel I have takes standard SKX bezel inserts. Ideas? I keep going through Yobokies but nothing really jumps out at me and it's just too hard to match the color.

--Jaeger


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B06S


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Arkenik

Vostok Amphibia SE


----------



## Arkenik

And another one AMPHIBIA SE
Unfortunately the dial color is not white as in previous releases (like in post #3203 from bearwithwatch)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Electronika 55
Cyrillic and digits


----------



## bearwithwatch

Arkenik said:


> And another one AMPHIBIA SE
> Unfortunately the dial color is not white as in previous releases (like in post #3203 from bearwithwatch)


I 👍 it since I'm a sucker for cream and similar colors


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC-611E-1EF


----------



## ned-ludd

A friend gave me their old Samsung Gear S3 Classic smart watch. (I'd never buy one myself.)

I have had a wonderful time creating 24-hour watch faces for it. Here's the _Mercury 7 _design I (re)created a few years ago. I haven't been able to get the physical parts for it yet but the artwork was ready to use for this.










I have been wearing it today but also an actual watch because this isn't a _real _watch.


----------



## Arkenik

Volmax Aviator


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> A friend gave me their old Samsung Gear S3 Classic smart watch. (I'd never buy one myself.)
> 
> I have had a wonderful time creating 24-hour watch faces for it. Here's the _Mercury 7 _design I (re)created a few years ago. I haven't been able to get the physical parts for it yet but the artwork was ready to use for this.
> 
> View attachment 16139149
> 
> 
> I have been wearing it today but also an actual watch because this isn't a _real _watch.


I like what you've done so far. Is the second hand ticking or sweeping?


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> I like what you've done so far.


Thanks! I have other designs (all 24H of course) but they're still being refined before I show them to anyone.


bearwithwatch said:


> Is the second hand ticking or sweeping?


It is sweeping (a bit too smoothly) but it could be either. With the right mathematical formula it could be made to behave more like an 18000bpm movement.


----------



## Chascomm

ned-ludd said:


> A friend gave me their old Samsung Gear S3 Classic smart watch. (I'd never buy one myself.)
> 
> I have had a wonderful time creating 24-hour watch faces for it. Here's the _Mercury 7 _design I (re)created a few years ago. I haven't been able to get the physical parts for it yet but the artwork was ready to use for this.
> 
> View attachment 16139149
> 
> 
> I have been wearing it today but also an actual watch because this isn't a _real _watch.


Nicely done. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## ned-ludd

_LIP 'Building'(?) 1870552_


----------



## mngdew

This.


----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a RAKETA with a "millenium" case and a "peterhof" caseback


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## TOPAZ

The watch for today - my a lttle bit dusty GTG:


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## LP49

1964 was a good year.


----------



## RM339




----------



## TOPAZ

Today on the wrist - a VOSTOK self-made watch:

aftermarket case
dial and movement from a Komandirskie 650547
case back with glass and movement holder ring made of metal
Trident second hand


----------



## larand

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## RM339




----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350617


----------



## TOPAZ

today: an *AirNautic AN-24M PILOT (#10/50)*


----------



## TOPAZ

today - a STURMANSKIE Arctic








@|all: have a nice weekend ...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350607


----------



## linuxs

Today a New 720889









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## TOPAZ

today for a short time on the wrist ...


----------



## TOPAZ

today on the wrist:


----------



## linuxs

Sunny day 









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## ned-ludd

Wow. Where did you get that bezel?


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> Wow. Where did you get that bezel?


It was made as an alternative bezel for the Spanish RE forum Pripyat project watch. I thought the texture of the bezel and the dial was a pretty good match.


----------



## ned-ludd

With thanks to @Afka and apologies to anyone here I might have outbid, here's my newly acquired Cosmonavigator.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## mcx

Glycine Airman SST12. What do you think?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mcx

And here is another one. The OW Early Bird. Very special piece for me. What do you think?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ned-ludd

mcx said:


> Glycine Airman SST12. What do you think?


It's a nice watch but it looks to be a GMT, not a purist.

By something of a coincidence this is the watch I've been wearing today.











mcx said:


> And here is another one. The OW Early Bird. Very special piece for me. What do you think?


Again, very nice. You wore both of them today?


----------



## mcx

ned-ludd said:


> It's a nice watch but it looks to be a GMT, not a purist.
> 
> By something of a coincidence this is the watch I've been wearing today.
> View attachment 16229550
> 
> 
> 
> Again, very nice. You wore both of them today?


Can never wear too many watches in a day, but you are right - the SST12 is the GMT version not the purist, so maybe it does not count. Yours is awesome.


----------



## mcx

Yesterday I posted a Glycine Airman SST12, but it didn't really count because it was not the purist version. Today I have a treat for you - a vintage Glycine Airman and this time it is definitely purist. So please enjoy.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## mcx

elsoldemayo said:


> View attachment 16239616


I just love this dial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## brownm

These both arrived yesterday, so I'm trying them both out today.


----------



## Nutbeem

These 24 hour watches in this thread are CRAZY. I've never even heard of half the brands. Very very cool. 

Here's my simple GMT master II....


----------



## ned-ludd

Nutbeem said:


> Here's my simple GMT master II....


_Bzzzt_. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Nutbeem

ned-ludd said:


> _Bzzzt_. Thanks for playing.


Hahaha, but technically this works, since I ONLY look at the 24 hour hand!


----------



## mcx

brownm said:


> These both arrived yesterday, so I'm trying them both out today.
> View attachment 16248836
> 
> View attachment 16248833


What watch is the first picture? Brand and some specs. please.


----------



## mcx

Nutbeem said:


> These 24 hour watches in this thread are CRAZY. I've never even heard of half the brands. Very very cool.
> 
> Here's my simple GMT master II....
> View attachment 16250906


Always nice with GMT master II, but it's not really a 24h dial. I was told off for posting a 4 hand Airmaster a few days back, so we have to be careful here  Love the watch though, so no matter what thanks for sharing.


----------



## brownm

mcx said:


> What watch is the first picture? Brand and some specs. please.


Volmax Aviator with 2623 movement, also discussed here:








The best 24 watch dial ever?


It is often said that 24 hour watches are hard(er) to read, and here is some truth to that, if only because of the many decades most of us spend seeing 12 hour dials before seeing our first 24 hour watch. Still, the fact that a 24 hour watch's dial 'covers' twice as many hours is, objectively...




www.watchuseek.com





Handwound, Ø40, 20mm band, 11mm thick.
There were 3 or 4 different dial versions with stainless or PVD cases, 999 made of each. I don't think Volmax still exists, but Aviator is now its own company - but no more 24 hour watches.


----------



## vmgotit

None today, but if I did, it would be my GS 003! Vance.


----------



## Arkenik

Stainless steel handwind Aviator
&
Black PVD automatic Fortis


----------



## Weissen




----------



## LP49

1964


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Just arrived from Mother Russia...








Komandirskie 030935 with a bezel swap for a second time zone.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650541


----------



## LP49

Old '64.


----------



## EngineerHack

TOPAZ said:


> Today... a RAKETA "Traveller" with a "Kremlin" dial:
> View attachment 15922851
> 
> 
> @ all: have a nice weekend !
> 
> cheers, Michael


This one is definitely with ussr vibes 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## SiebSp




----------



## linuxs

Like a dress watch 









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

linuxs said:


> Like a dress watch


On an MN strap??


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta - UNO 24


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030936


----------



## Burgo27

Hi all

I had never thought about owning a 24hour watch as I didn't see the need. Now after seeing this forum I am starting to think I must have one. Are there any particular brands that are better than others


----------



## Watchbreath

Burgo27 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had never thought about owning a 24hour watch as I didn't see the need. Now after seeing this forum I am starting to think I must have one. Are there any particular brands that are better than others


Start by looking at Russian brands.


----------



## larand

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Burgo27

they are so cool where would I find a Russian one for sale


----------



## Chascomm

Burgo27 said:


> they are so cool where would I find a Russian one for sale


You might enquire here for the popular Russian sellers:








Russian watches


Forum dedicated to watches "Made in Russia"




www.watchuseek.com





The usual suggestion is to buy from Meranom. Here's an example:








Vostok Watch Komandirskie 650541


Mechanical Watch Vostok Komandirskie 650541. Vostok 2431 automatic movement. This watch has both a manual winding as well as an automatic winding. Screw-down crown (steel). Water resistance 20 atm (200 meters) - i.e. can be used for diving. In a set: watch, passport for a product, classic




meranom.com




Komandirskie Classic Vostok Watches Meranom


----------



## Arkenik

And a few links






Официальный интернет-магазин часов марки Восток-Каталог


Купите механические часы марки Восток в официальном интернет-магазине Чистопольского завода по низкой стоимости с доставкой. Есть сертификаты. Любые варианты оплаты. Каталог на сайте.




online.vostokinc.com










Vostok-Watches24 Authorized dealer and service partner of the Russian VOSTOK watch manufacture







www.vostok-watches24.com


----------



## Arkenik

Amfibia in Komandirskie style


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030934


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## LP49




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350645


----------



## RM339




----------



## carl.ola.larsson

Got this beauty earlier this year. My first 24h watch.


----------



## Watchbreath

carl.ola.larsson said:


> Got this beauty earlier this year. My first 24h watch.
> View attachment 16321109


 One thing I remember strapping one of those on, it was heavy.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350642


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Snoopy1.0

My second 24 hour watch is a dual time zone ... number three aught to be interesting ...


----------



## ned-ludd

Snoopy1.0 said:


> My second 24 hour watch is a dual time zone ... number three aught to be interesting ...


Number two is already interesting, with its custom bezel and modified hands. Did you not like the Day-Glo Orange hand colour?


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## LP49




----------



## sanik




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## ned-ludd

Ordered in June, 2019 and arrived today. YES Worldwatch V7 WS-3B-SS.


----------



## ned-ludd

ned-ludd said:


> Ordered in June, 2019 and arrived today. YES Worldwatch V7 WS-3B-SS.


Only later did I notice the scratches on the bezel (at 22 and 23). Hard to believe I caused them in the few hours I'd been wearing the watch but I'm just glad it's finally here.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350624


----------



## bearwithwatch

ned-ludd said:


> Only later did I notice the scratches on the bezel (at 22 and 23). Hard to believe I caused them in the few hours I'd been wearing the watch but I'm just glad it's finally here.


Scratches add character, just as chicks dig scars😏


----------



## ned-ludd

bearwithwatch said:


> Scratches add character, just as chicks dig scars😏


Not in my experience, and I have a fairly prominent one on my eyebrow.

I've been carrying this Navigator's Watch in my pocket for the past few days.


----------



## Chris Hughes

ned-ludd said:


> Not in my experience, and I have a fairly prominent one on my eyebrow.
> 
> I've been carrying this Navigator's Watch in my pocket for the past few days.
> View attachment 16380473


Who’s the maker on that beauty?


----------



## ned-ludd

Chris Hughes said:


> Who’s the maker on that beauty?


Sorry, I should have mentioned. It's a Hamilton AN-5740-1 with a 4992B movement. Hamilton, Elgin and Waltham made thousands of almost identical watches for the US military in WWII.


----------



## Chris Hughes

ned-ludd said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned. It's a Hamilton AN-5740-1 with a 4992B movement. Hamilton, Elgin and Waltham made thousands of almost identical watches for the US military in WWII.


I suspected as much. I’ve been eyeing the Hamilton version of this pocket watch for some time. Yours looks very clean.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350623


----------



## larand

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350642


----------



## dmit

RAKETA LEOPARD 24


----------



## Intrepid04

Last night picture; still on all day long today, grabbed by its historical enemy (both in peace and harmony on my wrist ):


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## LP49

This watch was manufactured in my sophomore year of high school and I'm now retired six years. Keeps great time!


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## steven.w49




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## josiahg52

This is the Isobrite MIL24 T100 ISO3011 that is the new version of the ISO3010 posted above. Slight changes to the ISO3010 include luminescent digits on the dial. The hands are now grey to make them easier to see. The tip of the 24hr hand is also luminescent. Powered by the stalwart Ronda 515.24H and a bunch of tritium tubes.

This watch will be available from ArmourLite at the end of the month. The ISO3010 is still available from a few retailers but it's on it's way out.


----------



## Lab4Us

josiahg52 said:


> This is the Isobrite MIL24 T100 ISO3011 that is the new version of the ISO3010 posted above. Slight changes to the ISO3010 include luminescent digits on the dial. The hands are now grey to make them easier to see. The tip of the 24hr hand is also luminescent. Powered by the stalwart Ronda 515.24H and a bunch of tritium tubes.
> 
> This watch will be available from ArmourLite at the end of the month. The ISO3010 is still available from a few retailers but it's on it's way out.
> 
> View attachment 16446081
> View attachment 16446083


Great improvements! I’ll have to check into a trade up once it’s released 😃.


----------



## josiahg52

Lab4Us said:


> Great improvements! I’ll have to check into a trade up once it’s released 😃.


I've wanted a tritium 24hr watch for a very long time. This is a pretty good one so far, in my opinion. The included strap is super supple. Might buy the two bracelets to see how they work with the watch.


----------



## ned-ludd

My big concern is that the Ronda 515.24H in this watch will struggle with the heavy second hand and may chew through batteries as a result.
Also (and I think I've said this before) they really don't need the 12-hour subdial.


----------



## Lab4Us

ned-ludd said:


> My big concern is that the Ronda 515.24H in this watch will struggle with the heavy second hand and may chew through batteries as a result.
> Also (and I think I've said this before) they really don't need the 12-hour subdial.


I find the 12 hour sub dial very helpful when I wake up in middle of night wearing this watch. This is my only true 24 hour watch and I have 17 other 12 hour watches I alternate through. Thus I haven’t internalized 24 dial positioning.

Now on the new one coming I’d agree as numerals will be luminous and easy to read 24 hr hand positioning…unless you’d want a two timezone watch, then it comes in handy.


----------



## josiahg52

I use it as a two timezone watch with the 12hr hand as the second timezone and the 24hr hand as primary. This is my sixth 24hr watch; its no different to read than 12hr to me at this point.

If you eliminate the 12hr subdial, the 12hr hand could be eliminated also.

My other 515.24 watches have lasted 45-52 months in service. I would happily accept a 25% reduction in life. I excitingly await my personal experience!


----------



## josiahg52

I found an ISO3010 and ordered it so I'll be able to compare them side by side.


----------



## LP49

Lume's all gone after 58 years 😩


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350645


----------



## peagreen

ned-ludd - Soviet Clock 129 ChS 55M 12-Up - watch face for Apple Watch, Samsung Gear S3, Huawei Watch, and more - Facer


A classic 24 hour soviet military clock. This is a non-existent 12-Up variant. The seconds are shown by the small red bar at bottom right. At bottom left is the two-day indicator, which here tells you whether it's an even or odd day of the year. I have omitted the red alarm hand because it...




www.facer.io




This is a 24 hour analogue smartwatch face.
I'm currently wearing it on my TicWatch PRO 3.
Mister Ludd has made it available, free of charge, with noon at the top or at the bottom of the dial.
Above is the 12-Up version. Midnight at the top is:








ned-ludd - Soviet Clock 129 ChS 55M - watch face for Apple Watch, Samsung Gear S3, Huawei Watch, and more - Facer


A classic 24 hour soviet military clock. The seconds are shown by the small red bar at bottom right. At bottom left is the two-day indicator, which here tells you whether it's an even or odd day of the year. I have omitted the red alarm hand because it serves no actual purpose.




www.facer.io


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Snoopy1.0

ned-ludd said:


> Number two is already interesting, with its custom bezel and modified hands. Did you not like the Day-Glo Orange hand colour?


That's actually a stock variant Ocean7 offers but no the Day-Glo orange was pretty bad in my opinion


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## DaleEArnold

Vintage Helbros 24 hour..


----------



## linuxs

K35









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo

Flieger everyday goodness with the tried-and-true Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan B Muster Zentralsekunde, on my person and keeping me on the dot and cheery!
A splendid and productive one to you all!
Be well and stay safe always!

View attachment 16488587


----------



## ned-ludd

modsupremo said:


> Flieger everyday goodness with the tried-and-true Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan B Muster Zentralsekunde, on my person and keeping me on the dot and cheery!


But is it AM or PM? That's hard to tell since it's not a 24 hour watch.

BTW, the photoshopped extra thumb is just _weird _and you are in desperate need of a manicure.


----------



## ned-ludd

This arrived yesterday.








The bezel doesn't look quite so scratched in person.


----------



## Rembrant16

My first 24hr watch...Glycine Airman Noon


----------



## gerardmatthews

Mine ...


----------



## julio13




----------



## peagreen

A propos of nothing special, I just wanted to point out that this thread is celebrating its 10th anniversary today.


----------



## LP49

1964


----------



## Weissen




----------



## LP49

LBJ was president.


----------



## Dwijaya

post mistaken


----------



## ned-ludd

Dwijaya said:


> Tuesday Vostok


That's not a 24-hour watch.


----------



## Dwijaya

ned-ludd said:


> That's not a 24-hour watch.


thanks for the correction


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## c0sin

Burgo27 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had never thought about owning a 24hour watch as I didn't see the need. Now after seeing this forum I am starting to think I must have one. Are there any particular brands that are better than others


You must have at least a half a dozen... That's how I ended up after seeing this forum ;(


----------



## peagreen

c0sin said:


> You must have at least a half a dozen... That's how I ended up after seeing this forum ;(


½ a dozen being the bare minimum. I agree.


----------



## LP49

1964 Glycine Airman


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA23


----------



## RM339




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350607


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350617


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## RM339




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650541


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## DaleEArnold

removed Digital 24 hour watch. posted my Helbros 24 hour mechanical.


----------



## peagreen

DaleEArnold said:


>


See








Note from Moderator: This forum is for watches with...


These are "Purist" 24 hour watches. The main hour hand goes around once per day, like the Glycine Airman or the Breitling Cosmonaute. A purist 24 has NO 12 hour hand. Watches that are referred to as "military dialed" because they have 13-24 printed on the dial with a 12 hour hand are off...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ned-ludd

The question of digital watches being welcome in this forum has, to my mind, never been satisfactorily addressed. It was after a conversation I had with the moderator about another slew of 12-hour posts that the sticky we 'purists' are so fond of quoting appeared. 

I've posted more than a few photos of digitals set to 24 hour mode here. Since I'm often the first to pull people up with _"That's not a 24 hour watch",_ I wonder what sort of hypocrite that makes me?

Perhaps it's time this was resolved, @Dennis Smith ?


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030934


----------



## LP49

The Rightous Bros had the #1 song the year this Glycine came out.


----------



## Cincifan

Lum-Tec Combat B41 24 Hrs!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master watch

DaleEArnold said:


>


WOW, where did you get this?


----------



## Master watch

julio13 said:


>


_Gorgeous _


----------



## DaleEArnold

Master watch said:


> WOW, where did you get this?


Got this in a Box of watches bought off Craigs List....


----------



## RM339




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030936


----------



## RM339




----------



## ronsetoe

This


----------



## ned-ludd

I received this Raketa Baikonur as a gift from my employer today, in recognition of four years with the company.








(They generally offer other rewards but I asked for this.)


----------



## LP49

Old '64


----------



## @str0ch1mp

*My absolute favorite and well worn AirNautic AN-24 Pilot (with 24 on the bottom, thank you!)*


----------



## @str0ch1mp

giant Alpha for Saturday


----------



## @str0ch1mp

Sunday afternoon Авиатор


----------



## Watchbreath

@str0ch1mp said:


> View attachment 16692502
> Sunday afternoon Авиатор


👍 Mine needs some wrist time.


----------



## @str0ch1mp

A _Special _afternoon…


----------



## @str0ch1mp

My newly acquired awesome B49! (2nd hand - thanks Buckeyes1)


----------



## @str0ch1mp

B49 - and another strap


----------



## bearwithwatch

No-Watch CM2-3721


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Daruba

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16730056


What a beautiful watch! Love the dial. very readable.
@mconlonx : Can you provide me with a link to a site where I can check the specs and, if the watch-gods may decide so, obtain the watch?


----------



## ned-ludd

Daruba said:


> Can you provide me with a link to a site where I can check the specs and, if the watch-gods may decide so, obtain the watch?


It looks to be a Vostok 720934 with a Pepsi bezel. Right now you might have difficulty getting the same from Russia.


----------



## Daruba

ned-ludd said:


> It looks to be a Vostok 720934 with a Pepsi bezel. Right now you might have difficulty getting the same from Russia.


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mconlonx

Daruba said:


> What a beautiful watch! Love the dial. very readable.
> @mconlonx : Can you provide me with a link to a site where I can check the specs and, if the watch-gods may decide so, obtain the watch?





ned-ludd said:


> It looks to be a Vostok 720934 with a Pepsi bezel. Right now you might have difficulty getting the same from Russia.


That's exactly right. I had the bezel kicking around - ordered for a 030934 I used to have, but the bezel was too small for the 030 case, and the case was too large for my tastes, so I sold it off.

I found the 720934 on ebay, which sells as a 24 hr watch with a plain bezel, and swapped the bezel with the one I had.

Pleasant surprise was the actually decent, solid-link bracelet. Butterfly clasp, no adjustment, but a near perfect fit.


----------



## Daruba

mconlonx said:


> That's exactly right. I had the bezel kicking around - ordered for a 030934 I used to have, but the bezel was too small for the 030 case, and the case was too large for my tastes, so I sold it off.
> 
> I found the 720934 on ebay, which sells as a 24 hr watch with a plain bezel, and swapped the bezel with the one I had.
> 
> Pleasant surprise was the actually decent, solid-link bracelet. Butterfly clasp, no adjustment, but a near perfect fit.


I did look it up.


Case 39mm
Lug to lug 46mm
Accuracy -20 to +60 per day
Although a beautiful watch, I consider a case of 39mm and L to L of 46mm too smal for my 7.5" wrist.

I was really hoping a case of +42mm / L to L of +50mm. -20 / +60 per day? Nah, my brain can't handle that. 😃

I pass.


----------



## mconlonx

Daruba said:


> I did look it up.
> 
> 
> Case 39mm
> Lug to lug 46mm
> Accuracy -20 to +60 per day
> Although a beautiful watch, I consider a case of 39mm and L to L of 46mm too smal for my 7.5" wrist.
> 
> I was really hoping a case of +42mm / L to L of +50mm. -20 / +60 per day? Nah, my brain can't handle that. 😃
> 
> I pass.


This is the one I'd built previously... and since sold, a 030934 with Murphy bezel and an insert I had to shave away some ID to fit.


----------



## Daruba

mconlonx said:


> This is the one I'd built previously... and since sold, a 030934 with Murphy bezel and an insert I had to shave away some ID to fit.
> 
> View attachment 16733456


I think nobody can't deny that it is a beauty.


----------



## mconlonx

Daruba said:


> I think nobody can't deny that it is a beauty.


It's a larger watch, 41mm x 48mm, but still not as large as you like, and still with the same accuracy spec.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## linuxs

Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## Ron521

Slow Round


----------



## Pongster




----------



## linuxs

Date never set 









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## @str0ch1mp

Maybe this should be under “What 24 Hours Watch _Band _are You Wearing Today?!
Combat B49 on a new ZULUDIVER LUNAR Watch Strap - Mercury with luminous stripe


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## KeepsChanging




----------



## @str0ch1mp

What year is that sweet ‘Jet?


----------



## @str0ch1mp

Dang, that is nice!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B06S


----------



## @str0ch1mp




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Meridian AA25


----------



## G550driver

The watch which started my enthusiasm in the city where I first saw one fourteen years previously - and the location of the opening scene in Bond’s The World is not Enough…


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## LP49

Old '64


----------



## TOPAZ

Today: a customized Komandierskie


----------



## RM339




----------



## jlariviere

can't show my own watch as i'm on a desktop instead of a phone and don't have a photo, but it's the Akerfalk 2nd Season


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Auto2892

Handmade piece 40mm


----------



## @str0ch1mp

Wow! Tell us more please


----------



## ned-ludd

That looks awfully like a converted GCT Navigator pocket watch. I do like the zeroes at the top, in place of the 60 and 24.
Here's my Hamilton.








(Now that I've posted that photo I guess I'll have to wear/carry mine today.)


----------



## @str0ch1mp

Yessir, ned-ludd.l!
Anyone have one of Vortuc Watches military editions? One of my grails for sure.


----------



## ned-ludd

@str0ch1mp said:


> Anyone have one of Vortuc Watches military editions? One of my grails for sure.


Not me. They're too expensive and besides, what's wrong with the pocket watch?


----------



## @str0ch1mp

Haha, the pocket watch is awesome too. What WW2 navigators had with them.


----------



## Chascomm

Auto2892 said:


> Handmade piece 40mm
> View attachment 16861574


Is there an alignment issue with the hands, or is it just the angle of the photo?


----------



## sanik




----------



## Watchbreath

sanik said:


>


Wrong forum.


----------



## peagreen

ned-ludd said:


> what's wrong with the pocket watch?


It may still be winter on your side, but over here it's going to hit 25°C today and I don't have many pockets to put a watch in.


----------



## ned-ludd

peagreen said:


> It may still be winter on your side, but over here it's going to hit 25°C today and I don't have many pockets to put a watch in.


I generally still have pockets at 40°C and at those temperatures I'd rather have a pocket watch than a wristwatch strap getting all sweaty.


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## Daruba

ned-ludd said:


> View attachment 16866608


Awesome!


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## Auto2892

ned-ludd said:


> That looks awfully like a converted GCT Navigator pocket watch. I do like the zeroes at the top, in place of the 60 and 24.
> Here's my Hamilton.
> View attachment 16863538
> 
> (Now that I've posted that photo I guess I'll have to wear/carry mine today.)


I could not see myself wearing a wall clock size wristwatch thats why I made a 40mm version for myself with a eta 2824 novement


----------



## Chascomm

Auto2892 said:


> I could not see myself wearing a wall clock size wristwatch thats why I made a 40mm version for myself with a eta 2824 novement


So it’s not actually actually a 24 hour watch?


----------



## @str0ch1mp

ned-ludd said:


> View attachment 16870670


Wow, I have never seen one of these. Thanks for making my day!


----------



## Auto2892

Chascomm said:


> So it’s not actually actually a 24 hour watch?


It’s a wearable version of the original pocket watch


----------



## josiahg52

Auto2892 said:


> It’s a wearable version of the original pocket watch


Is it a 24hr watch, though, or is it a 12hr watch with a therefore nonsensical 24hr dial? The look without the utility.


----------



## Auto2892

Correct, not a 24 hour watch


----------



## ned-ludd

Auto2892 said:


> Correct, not a 24 hour watch


Well, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Auto2892

It’s a fun watch to wear and I just decided to make a dial and put it in a watch. I have hundreds of handmade dials to put in watches. This one I can make for a pocket watch or a wristwatch. If you have a design I will make it send you pics and show you how it looks in a watch.


----------



## Chascomm

Auto2892 said:


> Correct, not a 24 hour watch


Thank you for finally giving a straight answer.


----------



## Chascomm

I was sent out to do something about that lawn so I put on my ‘gardening watch’. I’ve set it 12-on-top because I can’t read the numbers anyway.


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa Traveler


----------



## RM339




----------



## ned-ludd

Sky Time Solunar


----------



## peagreen

ned-ludd said:


> Sky Time Solunar


I tried to surf to www.solunar.com but Firefox didn't like it. Kept not allowing me to open the pages. Eventually I found one that said it was for hunting and fishing according to solar and lunar influences.


----------



## ned-ludd

LIP 'Building' 1870552


----------



## ned-ludd

Yesterday









Today


----------



## @str0ch1mp

That is one awesome SST!


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## platinumEX

Not from today but seems like a good place to post this. I’ve owned it for about 6 months and love it. I never even knew about this model until I found this one for sale.


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta UNO 24


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ned-ludd

Russ1965 said:


> [Lorier GMT]


Sorry, but that's not a 24-hour watch.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

RM339 said:


> View attachment 16899314


Regardless of this probably being “franken”, I like it and hope it’s functioned well!

I used to have my eye on this before I got into watches. But i’ve found more to window-gawk at x)


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

platinumEX said:


> Not from today but seems like a good place to post this. I’ve owned it for about 6 months and love it. I never even knew about this model until I found this one for sale.


The other day I was looking at the Breitling Cosmonaut and thinking “I think would like this watch a lot more if it wasn‘t so busy!”. And now I’ve found a real-life example of what that would look like. It looks nice.
But the Universal Geneva 24-hour aero-compax has a more seductive siren’s call≈≈


----------



## ned-ludd

CasualAsCanBe said:


> But the Universal Geneva 24-hour aero-compax has a more seductive siren’s call≈≈


Funny you should say that...


----------



## RM339




----------



## CasualAsCanBe

ned-ludd said:


> Funny you should say that...
> View attachment 16942199


I meant more like below, but the unpainted-American-Airlines look looks good in its own right.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

ned-ludd said:


> Sky Time Solunar
> View attachment 16901071


Is that a Yes-Watch?


----------



## ned-ludd

CasualAsCanBe said:


> I meant more like below, but the unpainted-American-Airlines look looks good in its own right.


I see. I wore that last week.










CasualAsCanBe said:


> Is that a Yes-Watch?


No, it's a 'Sky Time' but I've been meaning to ask Bjorn if it was his gig before Yes.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

ned-ludd said:


> I see. I wore that last week.
> View attachment 16943917
> 
> 
> No, it's a 'Sky Time' but I've been meaning to ask Bjorn if it was his gig before Yes.


It‘s as if your 24-hr collection exists to make me jealous lol


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

bearwithwatch said:


>


I haven’t even seen this scrolling on Google images! What’s this Shturmanskie called? :0


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

bearwithwatch said:


> Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


Hey, while I’m necroposting, I was wondering what your experience has been with buying from Svalbard? Or did you get yours off EBay from someone else instead like I did?
My experience wasn’t that great and my head hurt a little reading some of their payment stuff. (Based in Hong Kong, but registered in Kazakhstan, and founded in the UK, but prices in are USD but you actually pay in Tenge? 😵‍💫).

I‘ve been contemplating attempting to buy from them directly again and wanted to see if others who have had recent experience with them have [words escape me]—I wanted to see how their experiences have been. I’m also the only negative customer experience with them I’ve been able to find on the Internet so far so I’m just trying to get some more perspective.


----------



## ned-ludd

CasualAsCanBe said:


> I haven’t even seen this scrolling on Google images! What’s this Shturmanskie called? :0


I have it recorded as "Watch Triumph Gagarin".


----------



## @str0ch1mp




----------



## bearwithwatch

CasualAsCanBe said:


> I haven’t even seen this scrolling on Google images! What’s this Shturmanskie called? :0





ned-ludd said:


> I have it recorded as "Watch Triumph Gagarin".


comrade ned-ludd is right. The piece is from that side.
and outch. They've increased the price, and with current exchange rate, it is over 200€. I bought it about 90€ back in late 2018/early 2019.


----------



## bearwithwatch

CasualAsCanBe said:


> Hey, while I’m necroposting, I was wondering what your experience has been with buying from Svalbard? Or did you get yours off EBay from someone else instead like I did?
> My experience wasn’t that great and my head hurt a little reading some of their payment stuff. (Based in Hong Kong, but registered in Kazakhstan, and founded in the UK, but prices in are USD but you actually pay in Tenge? 😵‍💫).
> 
> I‘ve been contemplating attempting to buy from them directly again and wanted to see if others who have had recent experience with them have [words escape me]—I wanted to see how their experiences have been. I’m also the only negative customer experience with them I’ve been able to find on the Internet so far so I’m just trying to get some more perspective.


I bought it directly from svalbard website. I'm not certain if they have changed their business setup, but I paid in US $ via paypal, and the products were shipped from Hong Kong. My last purchase was in 2020. Products arrived without any issues.


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## Russ1965

Does this count?


----------



## ned-ludd

Russ1965 said:


> Does this count?


Nope, sorry. It's very nice but it's a GMT. (And the GMT hand looks pretty seriously out of alignment.)


----------



## peagreen

Russ1965 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 16949388


It's nice enough in its way, but:








Note from Moderator: This forum is for watches with...


These are "Purist" 24 hour watches. The main hour hand goes around once per day, like the Glycine Airman or the Breitling Cosmonaute. A purist 24 has NO 12 hour hand. Watches that are referred to as "military dialed" because they have 13-24 printed on the dial with a 12 hour hand are off...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Russ1965

peagreen said:


> It's nice enough in its way, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note from Moderator: This forum is for watches with...
> 
> 
> These are "Purist" 24 hour watches. The main hour hand goes around once per day, like the Glycine Airman or the Breitling Cosmonaute. A purist 24 has NO 12 hour hand. Watches that are referred to as "military dialed" because they have 13-24 printed on the dial with a 12 hour hand are off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Many Thanks....................I've learned something new today !


----------



## RM339




----------



## Watchbreath

Aviator 24


----------



## Daruba

Watchbreath said:


> Aviator 24


This one?


----------



## Watchbreath

Daruba said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 16956403


Nope, the other and it keeps great time.


----------



## Daruba

Watchbreath said:


> Nope, the other and it keeps great time.


With other words: No pictures! I have to figure it out myself


----------



## Watchbreath

Daruba said:


> With other words: No pictures! I have to figure it out myself


Not much of a search.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030934










Vostok Komandirskie 03093


----------



## Watchbreath

Botta UNO 24


----------



## jlariviere

Still with the Akerfalk Second Season 

Edit: why the bleep didn't this app send the photo the first time around 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perlslacker

I love this goofy quartz thing.

Also it's basically impossible to take a picture of a Grand Seiko without catching a reflection of my phone or fingers


----------



## Daruba

perlslacker said:


> I love this goofy quartz thing.
> 
> Also it's basically impossible to take a picture of a Grand Seiko without catching a reflection of my phone or fingers
> 
> View attachment 17004090











Note from Moderator: This forum is for watches with...


These are "Purist" 24 hour watches. The main hour hand goes around once per day, like the Glycine Airman or the Breitling Cosmonaute. A purist 24 has NO 12 hour hand. Watches that are referred to as "military dialed" because they have 13-24 printed on the dial with a 12 hour hand are off...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## perlslacker

Daruba said:


> Note from Moderator: This forum is for watches with...
> 
> 
> These are "Purist" 24 hour watches. The main hour hand goes around once per day, like the Glycine Airman or the Breitling Cosmonaute. A purist 24 has NO 12 hour hand. Watches that are referred to as "military dialed" because they have 13-24 printed on the dial with a 12 hour hand are off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Oof, my mistake. I mixed up 24hr and GMT.


----------



## ned-ludd

perlslacker said:


> I love this goofy quartz thing.


Goofy _and_ not a 24 hour watch.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

Afka said:


> View attachment 1276755
> 
> 
> French exotics - Beuchat.


Was looking up 24 hour watches google images and came across your post. I hope it’s just that Svalbard’s designer got around 🤔








Buy 24-hour watch Svalbard Sol Og Måne FA16


24-hour watch Svalbard Sol Og Måne FA16. Retail price US$249. Free worldwide shipping.




svalbard.watch


----------



## ned-ludd

CasualAsCanBe said:


> Was looking up 24 hour watches google images and came across your post. I hope it’s just that Svalbard’s designer got around 🤔


No, I think you'll find that Svalbard copies lots of designs, sometimes skirting very close to IP theft.








WARNING


Hello everyone I want to report in this forum (with the permission of the administrators) to the company SVALBARD WATCH or SVALBARD ONE for appropriation, copying and sale of my dial design created a year ago and presented in the NAVY BLUE concept. Although in the world of design and even more...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

ned-ludd said:


> No, I think you'll find that Svalbard copies lots of designs, sometimes skirting very close to IP theft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING
> 
> 
> Hello everyone I want to report in this forum (with the permission of the administrators) to the company SVALBARD WATCH or SVALBARD ONE for appropriation, copying and sale of my dial design created a year ago and presented in the NAVY BLUE concept. Although in the world of design and even more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com



Wow…what scummy bullsh*t from Svalbard.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

ned-ludd said:


> No, I think you'll find that Svalbard copies lots of designs, sometimes skirting very close to IP theft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING
> 
> 
> Hello everyone I want to report in this forum (with the permission of the administrators) to the company SVALBARD WATCH or SVALBARD ONE for appropriation, copying and sale of my dial design created a year ago and presented in the NAVY BLUE concept. Although in the world of design and even more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I think they certainly skirt the line as well with their so-called “decimal time” watches that are nothing more than 24-hour ronda movements with a decimal time dial slapped on and the minute and second hands removed


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## ned-ludd

CasualAsCanBe said:


> I think they certainly skirt the line as well with their so-called “decimal time” watches that are nothing more than 24-hour ronda movements with a decimal time dial slapped on and the minute and second hands removed


What else are they going to do? There aren't too many alternatives to the 515.24H. Making it a true decimal watch - with decimal minute hand - is hardly worth the cost of making a dedicated movement, given the extremely limited market for such a piece. It's just a gimmick watch, after all.
Also, whose decimal time design are they ripping off? (Seriously, a collector wants to know.)


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

ned-ludd said:


> What else are they going to do? There aren't too many alternatives to the 515.24H. Making it a true decimal watch - with decimal minute hand - is hardly worth the cost of making a dedicated movement, given the extremely limited market for such a piece. It's just a gimmick watch, after all.
> Also, whose decimal time design are they ripping off? (Seriously, a collector wants to know.)


Yeah, very fair points.

They aren’t ripping off any one’s design, at least that I am aware of.

Plus, I suppose that it’s one of those things where, if you’re trying to sell something as a business, you don’t admit any compromises. I guess I would feel more sympathetic if it was put in under the 24hour category. Then again, I do appreciate that they name their movements in their products’ specifications, instead of just putting “quartz movement“ like the majority of websites do.


----------



## mconlonx

NH34 is going to open up mod possibilities for 24hr watches. Now we just need some 24hr dials...









Pinion stack is an issue. This watch may get a minute hand, as much or more to cover up some of that exposed pinion as to add a bit of utility.


----------



## sickondivers

*G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## ned-ludd

sickondivers said:


> *G-SHOCK #LosAngeles
> View attachment 17041965
> *


You need to set that to 24-hour mode when posting here, rather than having it show PM.


----------



## Chascomm

sickondivers said:


> *G-SHOCK #LosAngeles
> View attachment 17041965
> *


15 parallel WRUW posts. That’s impressive, but I think you should stay in theme.


----------



## ned-ludd

mconlonx said:


> NH34 is going to open up mod possibilities for 24hr watches. Now we just need some 24hr dials...


Also, hour hands that fit the larger GMT pinion.


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## ned-ludd

GTG TimeGate 24.S10


----------



## mconlonx

This one has been a grail of mine. Achieved!


----------



## @str0ch1mp

Marine Nat today


----------



## mconlonx

Still this one 😍










But just for the fun of it, busted out the Vostok "Aeroflot," and settled on a final, minimalist case for the Exp(erimental) 24hr NH34 mod.


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## Chascomm

ned-ludd said:


> View attachment 17053020


That got me searching...








Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr ? excellent German machinery (AWW 44)


Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44) Specifications Name: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr Movement: manual wind ETA Unitas 6498-1 soigné swiss, 17 jewels, 18.000 bph, 45h power reserve Time display: 24 hour (12 on top), minute, small seconds at 6 Date: no date Case: all...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ned-ludd

Chascomm said:


> That got me searching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr ? excellent German machinery (AWW 44)
> 
> 
> Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44) Specifications Name: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr Movement: manual wind ETA Unitas 6498-1 soigné swiss, 17 jewels, 18.000 bph, 45h power reserve Time display: 24 hour (12 on top), minute, small seconds at 6 Date: no date Case: all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Sorry, I'll try to provide more information in future.
(Also, I miss Afka. )


----------



## SiebSp

The GTG: Greenwich Time Gate.


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350642








lumeshot:


----------



## @str0ch1mp

those number fonts are insane!


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

ned-ludd said:


> View attachment 17053020


Idk what it is that i like about this... i think it’s that it looks so “normal”.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

bearwithwatch said:


> Komandirskie 350642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lumeshot:


I think this is one of the few non-official pictures I’ve seen of one of these. Vostok definitely made the right choice in changing the font for the WA numerals on the dial.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Chascomm

sanik said:


>


@sanik, I don’t understand how this answers the question “what 24 hours watch are you wearing today?”


----------



## RM339




----------



## platinumEX

Found a bracelet on another Hamilton that fit almost perfect! Different Hamilton logo/font on the clasp but oh well.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

RM339 said:


> View attachment 17107322


I like the colorway on Mine, but I’ve been having a difficult time reading the dial since those stick markers are smack in the middle of and in the way of the minute track. Mine’s the white version of this.

Previously i had been only used to a purist dial with the minute track separate from the hour track


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350645


----------



## ned-ludd

Raketa Baikonur


----------



## mconlonx

New mod build:


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650546


----------



## Ftumch

Planes, trains, and automobiles. Not bothering to set the right date


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## RM339




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## mconlonx

NH34 mod


----------

